# Soy Cycle Buddies 2019 <3 1BFP on second soy cycle 2 BFPs Non-soy cycle



## Tesh23

Anyone trying soy currently or planning on trying Soy for their next cycle?

AF is due on Monday for me and I will be starting my second month of Soy on cd2 until cd6! Haven’t decided on the dosage yet...


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh, tell me about soy cycles! I have never heard of them.


----------



## Tesh23

Hey love!

I’ve pasted a link to an old thread I was a part of. It has great info on Soy and also shows BFP’s and success stories. Mine is on there too from when I conceived on Soy. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/soya-isoflavones-cycle-buddies-3.2330629/


----------



## FaithnHope41

So similar to clomid!! :) What CDs are you taking yours? I am so ready to start my next round. I am still spotting and cramping, has not been a normal cycle at all.


----------



## Tesh23

Ah man... that sounds like being in limbo :( so you haven’t officially started cd1 yet?

I am prob gonna do 2-6 again (160mg for the 5 days - should be equivalent to 80mg of clomid. 

My cycles are bang on regular and I do ovulate on my own so thankfully soy hasn’t ever messed up my cycle. Monday AF should be here so I will prob start from Tuesday with the soy!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Well thats a good thing! I am jealous, wish I could ovulate on my own. I have such a terrible hormone imbalance from being on BC years and years ago. Completely messed me up. I do not have cycles on my own at all anymore, which means I dont ovulate. But we are calling this a cycle. It's a weird one for sure, still having some spotting, but only had a steady withdrawal bleed for one day. So so strange. But we are going to say this was a 20 day cycle so I ordered an IC OPK on Amazon. It arrived today and I am already testing with it. Ovulation predictor says I should ovulate already early to mid next week (SO WEIRD!!) We are going to try though while we wait to start the Clomid cycle, might as well since we will not begin it until next Friday. If I get a positive OPK on my own I will probably cry because like I said it just does not happen lol

Our Clomid cycle is going to be 200 mg. I was excited for my OB to start me on that high a dose since I am switching from Letrozole. We got pregnant with baby #1 on Clomid so I am hopeful!!!

Has AF arrived yet for you?! I've been thinking of you! Hope she stays far away!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Today should techincally be day 4 since the bleeding/spotting started on Wednesday. If this is AF! :)


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> Well thats a good thing! I am jealous, wish I could ovulate on my own. I have such a terrible hormone imbalance from being on BC years and years ago. Completely messed me up. I do not have cycles on my own at all anymore, which means I dont ovulate. But we are calling this a cycle. It's a weird one for sure, still having some spotting, but only had a steady withdrawal bleed for one day. So so strange. But we are going to say this was a 20 day cycle so I ordered an IC OPK on Amazon. It arrived today and I am already testing with it. Ovulation predictor says I should ovulate already early to mid next week (SO WEIRD!!) We are going to try though while we wait to start the Clomid cycle, might as well since we will not begin it until next Friday. If I get a positive OPK on my own I will probably cry because like I said it just does not happen lol
> 
> Our Clomid cycle is going to be 200 mg. I was excited for my OB to start me on that high a dose since I am switching from Letrozole. We got pregnant with baby #1 on Clomid so I am hopeful!!!
> 
> Has AF arrived yet for you?! I've been thinking of you! Hope she stays far away!

Aw hun so sorry you’ve had to go through all this... 

Maybe the very short luteal phase meant your lining did not have time to thicken as much? Hence the very light bleed? But it’s awesome that you’re on cd5 already (can’t wait for the first week to start and be over already!) and that you will hopefully ovulate soon!! Praying that you are able to ovulate your own this cycle. Not to get your hopes up but I’ve heard stories of ppl falling pregnant while waiting to start clomid. I think it’s more relaxed because you know that in the next month there is that hope of clomid, esp since it’s worked for you before.

That’s the reason I’m trying soy again as I conceived on my second cycle of it.

AF is due to arrive tomorrow, I’m very regular with exactly a 12 day luteal phase. I ovulated two/three days early this month so my cycle should only be 24 instead of 26/27 days. So far no AF cramps just those same pokes and twinges above pubic bone and ovaries, and light brown cm. I do get brown spotting just before AF arrives so definitely expecting her tomorrow. Other than that my boobs are heavier than normal and I noticed a white drops of milk on my nipples last night (sorry for tmi lol never ever had that ever since I stopped breastfeeding my ds two years ago). Easy to symptom spot but a lot of it could be because of the soy I took... that’s what I think.

Keeping you in my thoughts :flower:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> Aw hun so sorry you’ve had to go through all this...
> 
> Maybe the very short luteal phase meant your lining did not have time to thicken as much? Hence the very light bleed? But it’s awesome that you’re on cd5 already (can’t wait for the first week to start and be over already!) and that you will hopefully ovulate soon!! Praying that you are able to ovulate your own this cycle. Not to get your hopes up but I’ve heard stories of ppl falling pregnant while waiting to start clomid. I think it’s more relaxed because you know that in the next month there is that hope of clomid, esp since it’s worked for you before.
> 
> That’s the reason I’m trying soy again as I conceived on my second cycle of it.
> 
> AF is due to arrive tomorrow, I’m very regular with exactly a 12 day luteal phase. I ovulated two/three days early this month so my cycle should only be 24 instead of 26/27 days. So far no AF cramps just those same pokes and twinges above pubic bone and ovaries, and light brown cm. I do get brown spotting just before AF arrives so definitely expecting her tomorrow. Other than that my boobs are heavier than normal and I noticed a white drops of milk on my nipples last night (sorry for tmi lol never ever had that ever since I stopped breastfeeding my ds two years ago). Easy to symptom spot but a lot of it could be because of the soy I took... that’s what I think.
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts :flower:

That could be! I never even thought of that. Would make complete sense for the shortened/light bleed. OYes it would be amazing. I am praying hard that I ovulate on my own. I am not going to be surprised if I don't since I don't normally, but the fact that AF started on its own makes me a little more hopeful. What's crazy is my cervix is already starting to raise and get soft, even noticing a change in cm already. We BD'd last night after the crappy week and went out for a really nice dinner together. So one time down lol Trying to convince him that I think the big O is near already. I am testing with my IC OPK. I am a bit confused. Do you use them at all? I have had a faint line both yesterday and today. The box says that means no LH surge, but I wonder if the fact that it is showing means I may be close? I am used to using the ones that say yes or no, so the lined ones are new to me. 
How strange is it that your boobs are feeling heavy and leaking milk? Wonder if that could be a good sign?!! AHHH I am praying for you!! I so wish my cycles were regular like yours! I think it is amazing that you know exactly when you're going to ovulate and expect AF. 

BTW, I am still cramping, so so strange.


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> That could be! I never even thought of that. Would make complete sense for the shortened/light bleed. OYes it would be amazing. I am praying hard that I ovulate on my own. I am not going to be surprised if I don't since I don't normally, but the fact that AF started on its own makes me a little more hopeful. What's crazy is my cervix is already starting to raise and get soft, even noticing a change in cm already. We BD'd last night after the crappy week and went out for a really nice dinner together. So one time down lol Trying to convince him that I think the big O is near already. I am testing with my IC OPK. I am a bit confused. Do you use them at all? I have had a faint line both yesterday and today. The box says that means no LH surge, but I wonder if the fact that it is showing means I may be close? I am used to using the ones that say yes or no, so the lined ones are new to me.
> How strange is it that your boobs are feeling heavy and leaking milk? Wonder if that could be a good sign?!! AHHH I am praying for you!! I so wish my cycles were regular like yours! I think it is amazing that you know exactly when you're going to ovulate and expect AF.
> 
> BTW, I am still cramping, so so strange.

Aw... that sounds lovely. It’s great to have some one on one alone time to take your mind of things, even better that you got to dtd :happydance:

I used to use the ic ovulation sticks but I found it to confusing for me. I use the cb digital ovulation stocks that give you a smiley face when it detects lh surge. Like the yes and no. I think a second line of it’s lighter than the control, means no lh surge but getting closer. The test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control for it to mean lh surge. Tricky little things those ovulation sticks!

No more leaking today :haha: so strange though. Just having a sort of watery brown discharge now but no cramps yet. Praying that if she is gonna show she comes bang on time tomorrow! Yes it’s nice to have regular cycles I am very grateful. Tomorrow’s temp should let me know hopefully!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Gah!! That's so nerve wrecking lol! Keep me posted if she stays away!! 

I sure hope the IC faint lines mean it is close!! I was reading that you should test twice a day between 11 am and 2 pm and again between 5pm and 10 pm. Says not to test with first morning urine (had no idea of that and had been using previous tests in the am!) I am praying this happens at least the ovulation!!


----------



## Tesh23

Definitely test twice a day from now! So u don’t miss the surge. Lh is better detected in the afternoon/evening is what they say.

So AF arrived right on schedule today, so I get to start my soy tomorrow :) I think I may do 200mg for all 5 days (equivalent to 100mg of clomid)

Also going to dtd from day 10 until after confirmed O. Going to use my soft cup this cycle which I didn’t get to use last cycle. Also started my cocktail of D3, folic and omega 3 hehe. And hope for the best.

How are things going with you?


----------



## Tesh23

I thought it is cd1 today but it’s now almost 5pm and it’s still brown spotting just darker brown... curiosity made me check my cervix and it’s really high softish and closed? It’s usually low during AF. And I don’t have any cramps.

Sigh... don’t know what is going on. Was really hoping today was cd1 so I can start my soy soon :( did a hpt yesterday and it was a clear bfn.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> Definitely test twice a day from now! So u don’t miss the surge. Lh is better detected in the afternoon/evening is what they say.
> 
> So AF arrived right on schedule today, so I get to start my soy tomorrow :) I think I may do 200mg for all 5 days (equivalent to 100mg of clomid)
> 
> Also going to dtd from day 10 until after confirmed O. Going to use my soft cup this cycle which I didn’t get to use last cycle. Also started my cocktail of D3, folic and omega 3 hehe. And hope for the best.
> 
> How are things going with you?

You definitely have a cool concoction it sounds like!! What is a soft cup?!! Very curious! Are you taking prenatals too or just the 3 vitamins during your cycle?

I just read your post below too. So you are not sure if AF has arrived? Dang it :( Maybe it is just a little late this time. But what's strange is that your cervix is still high and soft. Maybe you are PG and the HCG levels just aren't showing yet. How many DPO are you now? 

My cycle was so short this time. Ended on Saturday, absolutely no bleeding now. My cervix is starting to go up and soften, BUT cm is still pretty sticky, but clear. I am thinking my 20 day cycle was a flop. Going to call OB today to let them know the PG tests I have taken since Friday have all been negative. I don't even think it's necessary to get a beta blood test done on Friday since I already no it's going to come back negative. I am like you, just want to start my next round already. I have to take provera for 10 days and then wait another 5-7 for AF to arrive before my real cycle will even begin. Feels like forever. I feel like I am at least a month away before the next O. I hope to God that switching to Clomid this time does the trick!!


----------



## Tesh23

A


FaithnHope41 said:


> You definitely have a cool concoction it sounds like!! What is a soft cup?!! Very curious! Are you taking prenatals too or just the 3 vitamins during your cycle?
> 
> I just read your post below too. So you are not sure if AF has arrived? Dang it :( Maybe it is just a little late this time. But what's strange is that your cervix is still high and soft. Maybe you are PG and the HCG levels just aren't showing yet. How many DPO are you now?
> 
> My cycle was so short this time. Ended on Saturday, absolutely no bleeding now. My cervix is starting to go up and soften, BUT cm is still pretty sticky, but clear. I am thinking my 20 day cycle was a flop. Going to call OB today to let them know the PG tests I have taken since Friday have all been negative. I don't even think it's necessary to get a beta blood test done on Friday since I already no it's going to come back negative. I am like you, just want to start my next round already. I have to take provera for 10 days and then wait another 5-7 for AF to arrive before my real cycle will even begin. Feels like forever. I feel like I am at least a month away before the next O. I hope to God that switching to Clomid this time does the trick!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> FaithnHope41 said:
> 
> 
> You definitely have a cool concoction it sounds like!! What is a soft cup?!! Very curious! Are you taking prenatals too or just the 3 vitamins during your cycle?
> 
> I just read your post below too. So you are not sure if AF has arrived? Dang it :( Maybe it is just a little late this time. But what's strange is that your cervix is still high and soft. Maybe you are PG and the HCG levels just aren't showing yet. How many DPO are you now?
> 
> My cycle was so short this time. Ended on Saturday, absolutely no bleeding now. My cervix is starting to go up and soften, BUT cm is still pretty sticky, but clear. I am thinking my 20 day cycle was a flop. Going to call OB today to let them know the PG tests I have taken since Friday have all been negative. I don't even think it's necessary to get a beta blood test done on Friday since I already no it's going to come back negative. I am like you, just want to start my next round already. I have to take provera for 10 days and then wait another 5-7 for AF to arrive before my real cycle will even begin. Feels like forever. I feel like I am at least a month away before the next O. I hope to God that switching to Clomid this time does the trick!!
> 
> A soft cup is a menstrual cup, I use it after bd to keep all the soldiers in and as close to where they need to be without leaking out hehe. I will only be taking my concoction but if I get a bfp will continue with prenatal and omega 3. I’ve got dh on the concoction too :)
> 
> Spotting has turned slightly more reddy so thinking soy may have increased my luteal phase by a day! Hoping she is here by tomorrow so I can get things moving. If my temps stay up I may test but I really doubt I’m pregnant as we only dtd twice as well. I am 13 dpo today with no AF show today.
> 
> It’s so exciting that you may be ovulating soon! I think the flop cycle may actually make u ovulate on your own. Well here’s hoping it does. Is the beta test mandatory? I have high hopes for your clomid cycle if u don’t get your BFP this cycle, especially since it’s done the trick before!Click to expand...


----------



## Tesh23

I’m taking today as cd1 as I had a major temp drop! Yay. No proper cramping or clots yet but it looks much more teddy brown.

I think it’s the soy that added on an extra day to my lp, I remember vaguely that my periods were milder on my first round of soy last time too.

How are your ovulation tests going? Have they gotten any darker?


----------



## FaithnHope41

Good!! Why does this all have to be so confusing? lol

No LH Surge yet. Boooo. But I am testing twice a day, once around noon and again early evening. I have noticed it is darker in the evening. I noticed a small change in cm last night, so stringy ewcm, so hopefully I am close. Still thinking I am not going to ovulate on my own just because it doesn't happen for me. But we will see! 

I am actually waiting for my nurse from the OB's office to call back right now because she wanted me to update her if the bleeding ever started again. I think I just had a very short cycle, Wednesday through Saturday. Would make sense for what you suggested earlier about my lining not being thick enough, which it probably wasn't since my last AF stopped just ten days prior to this one starting. 

Keep me posted on yours! I was googling Clomid success stories yesterday because I am so interested again lol. I was a clomid success story with my first! Also, didn't know this, but I heart Clomid can make your cycles more regular and potentially help you O on your own. I think it did that for us and that is possibly why it was easy conceiving our second son on our own by NTNP. And there are several stories of that too, post clomid babies, and then women getting pregnant on their own with their next child. Pretty interesting!

How are you doing today?! Do you start your soy today or tomorrow?


----------



## FaithnHope41

So I talked to my OB today. We have a plan in place. I am a bit nervous about it because I always thought you take Clomid and other fertility meds while actually on AF. But we are starting Clomid on Monday next week, 200 mg and the dexamethasone. He is going to call that CD 3. I asked why we were not going to start with the provera and they said the Clomid with the steroid will stimulate ovulation. I go in for an ultrasound on Feb. 28th and as long as I have a good size follicle, we will trigger again. 

How was your day? Did AF finally come in full force? Did you start your soy?


----------



## Tesh23

Hey hun :wave:

So you’re starting clomid next week?! I also thought you take it during AF. Are you temping at all? Would be interest to more what your temps were during your short bleed/AF. Also how are the OPKs coming along? I know you mention that you may be close to ovulation- I think just keep tracking it for now before Monday comes and then update doc.

So AF showed up yesterday yay! She just took her time getting here. It was just one day late which isn’t bad actually. So today was cd2 for me and I am going to take my first dose of soy tonight - I take it at night before bed so I don’t have any side effects (headache, nausea etc). Started my vit concoction 3 days ago too. Really feeling good for this cycle. If no bfp this cycle I will do a soy free cycle next and take a break from soy. It’s just so tempting because like clomid for you, it’s worked for me before. Just going to bd as much as possible this cycle as we only managed twice last cycle.

I think either way, you will definitively ovulate this month so that’s a good thing right?! I would love a November baby. Ds was born 2 days after his dads birthday I would love a November baby as my birthday is in November. Lol

I have heard that clomid can actually regulate your cycles for sure! I have even read that it increases progesterone production naturally in your luteal phase because of the increase in estrogen and stronger ovulation- the corpus luteum ends up secreting more progesterone.

I so hope this is our month!!!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Girl, I hope so too!! So happy to hear AF finally made her appearance for you! So you are officially in a new cycle, woohoo!! Keep me posted on how the soy is working for you!! Taking it at night is probably a good idea!

I do not temp, it's never worked for us, BUT I am charting my CM/CP and it's still pretty soft and high. CM hasn't changed very much BUT is starting to get some EW consistency to it. I am still doing the OPKs and they are getting a bit darker, just not dark enough to be considered O. I plan to continue testing until Monday just in case we do, but worse case scenario, we start the Clomid on Monday and hopefully it will be a success in making me O this time. I was doing so much research on the whole Clomid without a Period last night and seems to be more common than I thought. I tried posting a new thread about it here, but I guess no one on the forums currently has experienced it lol

I hope it is our month too! November is the best month! I am also a November baby! :) November 30th! Wouldn't that be so sweet to share a birthday month with one of our own? And next month is St. Patricks Day, so maybe we will both be the luck of the Irish and get our BFPs!!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah yay a Sagittarian!!! I’m on 23 November we’re just a week apart :)

We don’t really celebrate St Patrick’s day in SA but It would be great nonetheless! :D

So tonight will be second day of soy cd3. Can’t believe how quick the days are going soon it will be time to dtd. Will be starting cd8 next Tuesday and following smep. Going to also use my soft cup to keep everything in and it will help when dtd becomes too much.

How are your ov tests going? What cd are you at technical now? I know your doc said he will place you at cd3 next Monday. It’s so confusing as I’ve also read stories about clomid and missing AF / light AF. I just have a really good feeling this month! And dh and I chatted this morning and he is so onboard with ttc unlike last time, makes me feel like I’m not alone in this madness anymore lol.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Wow! CD3 already for you?! That's so awesome! Having the hubbies on board with the plan seems to make it so much easier and less stressful too! What day do you normally O? I am so excited for you and yes it totally seems like yours is going quickly! My current cycle is a total flop, CM is so strange right now, sometimes during the day it is stringy and egg white like while other parts of the day it is just clear and sticky. Ugh! Also, my OKP read last night was fainter than the two previous days. Makes me think it is just not happening on my own. But yes, Monday is the start of my CD3, so Saturday will be CD1. I am so anxious to get started! I also am confused with the whole starting off a period, but I have read several success stories so I know it can work! Just need to make my ovaries work!


----------



## Tesh23

Aaah! Time is flying yay! Hopefully it flies just as quick in the tww lol!

I normally ovulate around cd14 soy made me ovulate cd12 this last cycle do interesting to see when I will ovulate this cycle. I only have 3 OPKs left so will have to cut it slim and start testing in cd10-cd12 :doh: 

Going to try dtd every day from cd10 and then twice a day once I (hopefully) catch my surge.

Can’t beleive it’s just two more days til you start clomid! Eek!! That will make you just 5 days behind me. I’m so excited to see when you will ovulate! Today will be day 3 of soy so just this weekend to go and I will be waiting to dtd lol. I’ve heard both soy and clomid can dry up cm. I’m taking the omega 3 and going to start grape fruit juice from cd8. 

Where are you in the world btw?


----------



## FaithnHope41

Yay! I am so jealous that you are already so far ahead! So excited for you!! Do you and your SO get tired of all the Bd'ing? LOL We were exhausted this last time! I told him I would be some new lingerie this time to make it more fun! Haha. And also, you're a mother already, can we agree on how difficult it is to find the time to BD?! I have kids knocking on the door half the time! :lol: I'm curious when you will ovulate this time too. Wonder if it will be a little later than before since you started a couple days late. Are you feeling any symptoms from the soy? I dont rememberthe clomid drying me up but I vaguely remember taking musinex to help during ovulation and I am pretty sure the hubby and I used preseed once or twice too. It's so hard remembering what we've done these past 7 months, let alone 6 1/2 years ago lol. Does the omega 3 and grapefruit juice help with that too?!

I purchased an OPK kit off amazon last week that has 50 opk tests and 20 pregnancy tests for $7.00! Can you order from Amazon in South Africa? If so, you should order them!! :)

I am from the US :) I live in Illinois.

I am so excited that our cycles will be close together again! I am praying so much that this is our month! <3


----------



## Tesh23

I have everything crossed for us that this will be our month! November babies all the way!! :hugs:

You are spot on with bd being difficult with kids around Gosh... it’s hard enough getting it in everyday let alone every other day! Lol. That’s why I get dh to do the deed into a soft cup and I insert it in the days we really can’t manage so at least we still get the spermies where they need to be haha

I’m also curious as to when I will ovulate. On my very first cycle of soy I also ovulated cd12 which was unsuccessful and my second round I ovulated on cd14. I usually get my surge on cd12 funny enough so I may very well ovulate later this cycle! I feel the slightly later I ovulate the stronger the ovulation.. but who knows!

The omega3 and grapefruit juice really helped the last time with the ewcm as I felt the soy dries me up a bit. But also im using a different brand to when I conceived my ds. So hoping this brand isn’t the problem- no side effects as yet and I took it a bit earlier tonight. If this month is unsuccessful I may try one more round of soy next month with the brand I used to conceive ds.

I’m not sure if amazon delivers to SA but I’m definitely going to check it out! That roughly is 50 tests for R95 which is really cheap! Just wonder about delivery. If this cycle is a bust definitely gonna try ordering them for Next month.

Time just seems to be flying. I can’t beleive it’s only two days still until you’re on your clomid. I hope it makes you ovulate soon! And with a 200mg dose anything is possible! I miscalculated my soy tablets so I’m going to end up taking 200,180,180,180,180. Lol. That’s translates to roughly in clomid comparison to 100,90,90,90,90. Here’s hoping!


----------



## FaithnHope41

I have never used a soft cup!! Believe it or not! I am really interested in it though but I am afraid of it getting stuck lol! Are they pretty easy to use? Also, I was trying to research a bit with their success and it seems like they are very popular for TTC now! So the sperm actually can survive in them? I love the idea of it all! And now that you said you have your DH dtd into the cup, I bet that would definitely save some time if we are busy with the kiddos! 

So you are doing 100, and 90 each of the following days, what dosage did you use your first successful time? 

I think I might try the omega 3 and grapejuice too. I am not a fan of grapejuice but, it's a only a short amount of time to drink it. Which days do you take the two? I think you may have mentioned before but I cant remember! :) 

I'm so excited! I picked up my meds this morning, so it's getting real! This past week felt like such a quiet one of doing nothing. I'm not used to that anymore. I've literally gone from one cycle to the next. I can't believe how hormonal I have been lately too! I think the last HCG trigger shot I got really messed with my hormones. I have been so moody and emotional the last two weeks! 

So hubs and I decided we are going to request off work the day of my ultrasound. If we are able to trigger then we will be able to spend the day at home together with no interruptions. Our first successful round of clomid 6 years ago we dtd just four hours after receiving the trigger shot, and I am almost 100% positive that's when we conceived baby #1. We dtd once each day after that for three days, but it makes me think we just missed our O window this last time and times it too late. We didn't DTD until 12-14 hours after I received the shot. So going to try it closer to the shot this time around and if it doesn't work we will make a new plan for the next round. 

BUT I am still super hopeful that this round is it for both of us!! <3 I feel it!! And yes to November babies!! <3


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> I have never used a soft cup!! Believe it or not! I am really interested in it though but I am afraid of it getting stuck lol! Are they pretty easy to use? Also, I was trying to research a bit with their success and it seems like they are very popular for TTC now! So the sperm actually can survive in them? I love the idea of it all! And now that you said you have your DH dtd into the cup, I bet that would definitely save some time if we are busy with the kiddos!
> 
> So you are doing 100, and 90 each of the following days, what dosage did you use your first successful time?
> 
> I think I might try the omega 3 and grapejuice too. I am not a fan of grapejuice but, it's a only a short amount of time to drink it. Which days do you take the two? I think you may have mentioned before but I cant remember! :)
> 
> I'm so excited! I picked up my meds this morning, so it's getting real! This past week felt like such a quiet one of doing nothing. I'm not used to that anymore. I've literally gone from one cycle to the next. I can't believe how hormonal I have been lately too! I think the last HCG trigger shot I got really messed with my hormones. I have been so moody and emotional the last two weeks!
> 
> So hubs and I decided we are going to request off work the day of my ultrasound. If we are able to trigger then we will be able to spend the day at home together with no interruptions. Our first successful round of clomid 6 years ago we dtd just four hours after receiving the trigger shot, and I am almost 100% positive that's when we conceived baby #1. We dtd once each day after that for three days, but it makes me think we just missed our O window this last time and times it too late. We didn't DTD until 12-14 hours after I received the shot. So going to try it closer to the shot this time around and if it doesn't work we will make a new plan for the next round.
> 
> BUT I am still super hopeful that this round is it for both of us!! <3 I feel it!! And yes to November babies!! <3

Haha I was also afraid of it getting stuck at first, but once you get the hang of it it’s quite simple to use and effective! I had to order mine today so hopefully it will be here by Tuesday/Wednesday. A lot of ppl have had success with soft cups, and coupled with all the other possible successful stuff this cycle it’s definitely a winning combo :D the spermies are completely safe in the cup too! And it definitely saves a heck load of time if you’re too tired or sore to bd.

Yep today was cd6 so my last day of soy yay! Have done 200,180,180,180,180 so that is supposedly the equivalent of 100,90,90,90,90 of clomid. My bfp cycle I used 160,160,200,200,200 which is what I used last cycle. I’m all out of soy now. I also used a different brand to my bfp cycle so if it doesn’t work this cycle I’m going to maybe try one more on the old brand I used.

Oooh I hate grapefruit juice too lol. But I will start with a glass a day from cd8 together with my onega3 that I’m taking everyday.

I can’t beleive it’s almost Monday and you’re on to clomid eek!! The excitement is real! I am also so hormonal I think it’s all this ttc business it really gets the hormones going! I think that’s a great idea taking a day off work to catch that egg woo hoo! Timing is everything. Once I get a positive ovulation test I am going to try to get in bd at least twice a day until a day after ovulation. The more sperm the better right? I also did the same on the cycle I conceived so gonna do that again.

Still feeling so positive this cycle! November babies all the way :flower:


----------



## FaithnHope41

The soft cup definitely sounds so much easier to hold the spermies in, definitely sounds better than propping ourselves with our bottom half in the air. LOL!! Are there tutorials on how to use them? I fear I will get it stuck the first time haha. 

With your soy, do you have to have it prescribed by your OB or are you able to order it yourself? I'm crossing my fingers for you that you won't have to order anymore and that this will be it for you! :) 

I am going to grab some grapefruit juice and omega 3 tomorrow and start taking. Can't hurt anything! Ive also been under the weather this weekend and thought i might just go ahead and add musinex to the mix. I'm so ready to start taking it tomorrow! Hopefully no major side effects will be included since I am starting it at such a high dosage. I totally get the hormonal thing and I feel like these meds really bring them out! Just got to keep telling ourselves that they're a good thing lol 

I cant believe you are already finished with your soy! Now is the waiting game for the big O and then soon enough you'll be back in the two week wait! Woohoo!!\\:D/


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> The soft cup definitely sounds so much easier to hold the spermies in, definitely sounds better than propping ourselves with our bottom half in the air. LOL!! Are there tutorials on how to use them? I fear I will get it stuck the first time haha.
> 
> With your soy, do you have to have it prescribed by your OB or are you able to order it yourself? I'm crossing my fingers for you that you won't have to order anymore and that this will be it for you! :)
> 
> I am going to grab some grapefruit juice and omega 3 tomorrow and start taking. Can't hurt anything! Ive also been under the weather this weekend and thought i might just go ahead and add musinex to the mix. I'm so ready to start taking it tomorrow! Hopefully no major side effects will be included since I am starting it at such a high dosage. I totally get the hormonal thing and I feel like these meds really bring them out! Just got to keep telling ourselves that they're a good thing lol
> 
> I cant believe you are already finished with your soy! Now is the waiting game for the big O and then soon enough you'll be back in the two week wait! Woohoo!!\\:D/

There are instructions on how to insert it, but it’s tricky because you have to squish the cup together first to sort of make a figure 8, and then insert it similarly to a tampon. I actually haven’t used the thing in years! lol I hope I can do it again. Once it’s in correctly it’s really comfortable you don’t notice it’s there, and when you need to remove it you’ve got to just hook a finger in it and pull it out. It’s easy enough to remove its trickier inserting it in correctly!

No the soy isn’t prescribed, it’s a regular supplement you can get at your health store or I think even supermarkets in the USA. It’s like how you would take omega 3 except the dosage instructions and the wAy it’s taken is similar to clomid. 

I’m going out to get my grapefruit juice this afternoon it’s the freshly squeezed 100% type, I can’t stand the stuff it’s horrible lol. But will have to chug it down for the sake of ewcm! 

Will u be taking your clomid at bedtime? I find I don’t have as many side effects when I take it in the evening, but the soy has brought on bouts of nausea and headaches during the day for me still. It doesn’t last very long though. 

Lol I still only have 3 ovulation sticks left so I will only start testing once a day from cd10 as I usually get a positive by cd12. If not I’ll just have to wing it and rely on cp and temps.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hey girl! I started our treatment this morning :) I am taking everything in the morning because I am also on dexamethasone during this cycle which is a steroid and it likes to keep me awake at night. So I take it first thing in the morning. It is supposed to block any chemicals messing with my hormones to help me ovulate. OB says the clomid and it together will help stimulate ovulate. The Clomid comes in 50mg pills so I had to take four of them this morning, was super weird! Felt like an old lady taking her medication this am lol. I am still feeling under the weather which kind of took away the excitement of starting my treatment today. Going to get grapefruit juice and musinex over lunch today. Hoping the musinex helps with both getting rid of this cold and producing ewcm, and I am going to look for soft cups and try one out before I O. lol I can't wait to see my hubby's first reaction when I show it to him and what it does! :lol: 

Did you check out Amazon to see if they deliver to you?! I thought they were world wide. I still swear by the natural charting with checking the cp and cm!! It is the only thing that I have found to be very helpful. Since I don't O on my own, the temping never really worked, but everyone swears by it too. How are you feeling so far? I do not remember the side effects of the clomid, but I hope to feel something from it to know it's working. :) 

So you are now on CD10, correct? We are 5 days apart in our cycles? you should be ovulating so soon!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah... I hate taking pills! My soy comes in 20mg per tablet so I had to chuck 9-10 pills a day plus all my other supps bleh. It’s great that you’ve already started and it’s already day 2 of clomid for you \\:D/ so you’re only 4 days behind as I am on cd8 today! We’re so close! I hope we don’t ovulate to far apart, so we can be tww buddies too lol.

That’s such a good idea to try out the soft cup before ov! That way you can figure it out before trying to use it, takes the hassle out the whole thing, awesome! :dance: Haha please share your hubbys reaction!!

Amazon does deliver here but it takes about two weeks so it will be too late by then. 

The only side effects I’ve experienced have been nausea and headaches for a couple of hours a day but otherwise fine. A lot of ladies swear by cp and cm, I use that as supplementary info for ovulation as temping is the one sure thing that works for me :haha: I also feel myself ovulate when I’m on soy and together with OPKs and the rest of it I’m very sure of when I ovulate. I also have a 12 day luteal phase which is bang on (except when I’m messing around with things like soy lol as it added an extra day for me) so my cycles are very regular and predictable.

Cd8 today so will start smep from tonight! Started my grapefruit juice last night. Will have two glasses a day from now until ov together with my omega 3 so hopefully I get more ewcm. Noticed only a very tiny bit yesterday. May have to drink the whole bottle of grapefruit juice otherwise! Lol

This is such an exciting cycle! I won’t even be bummed if I don’t catch the egg this cycle lol. It would still be great though, I still want my November baba!!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

9-10 pills, oh my goodness!! :shock: Wow! I thought 5 pills a day was a lot lol

We are super close together this time! I go in for my ultrasound on the 26th, so next Tuesday. If I have any mature follicles, they will give me an HCG trigger shot to make me ovulate. I will ovulate within 12-48 hours afterward, so that will put me ovulating around day 11-13. Are you thinking this weekend will be your big O?!

That sucks that Amazon takes 2 weeks to deliver! ugh!

Great to hear you're not having too bad of side effects from the soy. I haven't had any yet, but the dexamethasone kept me up all night last night, only slept for about 2-3 hours. I didn't get to stop at the grocery store yesterday, so I am hoping to go today and if they have mucinex, I am going to look for the evening/pm kind so maybe it will help me sleep. I have been taking benadryl before bed while on the dexamethasone, but it's an allergy medicine, so I am afraid it could dry up my cm.

I am seriously so jealous that you have a regulated cycle like you do! That is so awesome! Definitely makes the whole O process easier for you!!

So you started drinking your grapefruit juice? LOL!! Do you have to hold your nose to chug it? Getting mine today! I will probably start drinking it this weekend. :lol:
I can't believe you are on CD 8!

What day will you test this cycle? I think because I tested too early and got three faint positives, I am going to wait until after I should start my cycle. I was way too obsessive with pregnancy tests last cycle!

Hope you have a great day doll! We are moving right along! \\:D/


----------



## Tesh23

I am def thinking it may be around Saturday-Tuesday that I may ovulate! This cycle seems a bit weird especially with how it started. Also had a slight bit of spotting after bd last night. Ewcm still hasn’t made its appearance properly either. Going to continue with the grapefruit and omega 3 and add some green tea to the mix, it can’t hurt! So we may very well Ovulate close together this cycle too!! That’s so awesome :hugs:

It’s nice having a normal cycle but makes it harder to understand why it takes so long to ttc sometimes. It took us almost a year and a half with our first and I only conceived after my second round of soy. I temped the majority of those months so I am pretty sure I ovulated and still he regular cycles. How long did it take to conceive your babas? They are sooo adorable :twinboys: love the idea of two boys and that special bond of brotherhood!

The grapefruit juice isn’t half bad lol I wouldn’t drink it out if choice though! 

Gosh I might test on 8dpo because I have no self control :dohh: but only if I get some sensitive 10/15 miu tests or I may wait until 9/10. Lol but who am I kidding!!

Hope you’re feeling better hun and the meds are working :flower:


----------



## FaithnHope41

So exciting we should ovulate around the same time!! I bet the ewcm is right around the corner for you, bet it will start today or tomorrow! The spotting could honestly just be from bd'ing. 

I bet it can be frustrating knowing your cycles are working but the O isn't doing the job :/ 

I am on my 3rd day of Clomid. Yesterday afternoon I swear I could feel it working in my ovaries and uterus, it was weird! Slight cramping from it, but other than that I feel pretty good with it, beside this cold I just cant get rid of! Ugh! Yesterday was feeling pretty good like it was going away and then this morning it was like Monday all over again. ](*,)

Slept better last night. Usually crash on the 2nd night of the dex because I am so exhausted from not sleeping the night before. 

And I totally think you should start testing early! Why not! I cannot because of the HCG, otherwise I probably would! lol 
I felt like I was buying tests off the shelves left and right last cycle. I plan to buy 1 3 pack this time, and when they're gone, they're gone, but I also have 18/19 internet cheapies too so we will see! I just don't want to get my hopes up like I did earlier this month!

I am going to start the grapefruit juice and musinex on Friday so I will salute a cheers to you on my first drink! HAHA!

Have a great rest of your day hun!! :)


----------



## Tesh23

Hey hun :hi:

You were right yesterday was cd10 and I noticed tiny amounts of ewcm throughout the day, neg opk but ov is def getting closer! Today will be your last day of clomid right? Can you even beleive it?! Hope you’ve been managing to get some sleep!

You are so right about testing, I hate getting obsessive over ‘faint lines’ and squinters, but I guess it’s all part of the fun ttc right? Having something to obsess over and make the tww go a little quicker. I’ve ordered 30 internet cheapies that have a 15mui sensitivity and it only cost about R5 each which is about 30c in the USA. So it will stop me from buying expensive tests and I will only buy one if I need to confirm a promising line on the IC.

How is the grapefruit juice and musinex going? I’ve added rooibos and buchu tea to the mix today and started noticing a change in cm. Got to dtd last night to so still on schedule with smep!

Hope you’ve recovered from your cold now! :flower:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hey girl!

So this week has been awful. Pretty sure my cold has turned into a sinus infection, but on top of that, my husband and two boys had the stomach flu over the last two days, so I had to make myself feel better enough to take care of all of them. The youngest is home again with hubby, so now I am just praying that I don't catch it on top of whatever else I have going on! Ugh! I took my last clomid dose this morning before work, it has not given me any negative side effects at all, so that is a blessing. I definitely feel like it is working. I just noticed this morning more ewcm, so that's super good! And I had a feeling yours would come on soon too! I can't believe you are already on CD10! How fast is this round going?! Started taking the mucinex yesterday since I wasn't feeling great, surprisingly, I think it helped with some of the mucus buildup I have from this cold, so I took it again today, and am hoping it continues to help with the ewcm! Haven't drank any grapefruit juice yet, lol! I was planning to start it today but I still need to pick it up from the grocery store! Nothing like procrastinating here, right? :lol:

What are rooibos?! Never heard of them! So happy your cycle is going well! Staying very optimistic for both of us!! <3


----------



## Tesh23

Oh my gosh... super mum to the rescue. Total mom life hey! Hope everyone is feeling much better. From yesterday I’ve had a horrible sore throat and that heavy feeling in my eyes. Thought I was coming down with a cold but nothing Ahmad progressed and it’s still the same today. On the plus side From yesterday I started feeling some twinges in my uterus and ovaries so def gearing up to ovulate! Cd12 today and got a lot of ewcm this morning and cervix is high and softish. So happy about the ewcm as it was so scarce last month. My libido also seems up today so it will make it easier to dtd later hehe.

Can’t beleive you’re done with your clomid!!! Hope those follicles are nice and big on Tuesday and you get your hcg shot!!! I def think I’m not going to ovulate today. Haven’t taken an opk yet as it was very negative yesterday so holding off until this evening to test. It’s my last one so I’ve even got to time the opk! Lol. Hoping if I get my positive I can bd tonight, tomorrow morning and evening and again the next morning. If I do t get a positive I’m gonna bd tonight then tomorrow night, the next morning and evening and one more day after just for good measure! I think I would of smep’d the heck out of this cycle by then lol. Dh doesn’t have any fertility issues so I figured why not, the more that cone to the party the better! My chart is actually looking a lot like my bfp chart from 2015. 

I am actually sipping my rooibos as I type this lol. It translates to Red Bush, and it’s a tea we harvest here in SA. It’s sweet and delicious, caffeine free and it’s doing wonders for my cm. It’s also very high in antioxidants! Still taking my grapefruit juice have consumed almost 2litres so far! Not sure what’s the imperial conversion of that in gallons or ounces! 

Also still taking my onega3 which is also helping I think. 

Hope your weekend is going well love, can’t wait to hear how your appointment goes on Tuesday it’s so exciting!!!! :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Just did my last opk this afternoon and it’s positive! Exactly on time cd12! So I should ovulate within the next 24 hours?? I think I am gonna bd tonight and then again tomorrow morning and evening and then once more the next morning lol.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Yay!! That's such a great thing to see this morning! Lucky girl! I bet you had a fun weekend!

So sorry I wasn't around all weekend on here, spent the last couple days trying to rest up before the work week. I started drinking my grapefruit juice yesterday and lol it is so gross! I had to chug it! Hubby was sitting there watching me like I was crazy and I told him it's all for the cm!! LOL Grapefruit juice reminds me of juice with hairspray in it! :lol::lol: Going to drink another glass tonight before dinner. My cm is definitely more on the dryer end right now which is making me nervous, but as long as tomorrow's ultrasound looks good, the trigger shot should most definitely help with it. Took my first OPK this round yesterday afternoon and it's darker than last cycle, so I feel like we are close even without the trigger. I've been having some cramping today and it made me so nervous after how short a cycle I had this last time, hopefully it's just my ovaries and uterus working toward ovulation! So you are finally in the two week wait! YAY!! I have my fingers crossed for you that this is your month!! I'm so nervous for tomorrow, but also excited and praying that this is the month! Hopefully we have a good couple mature follicles that will allow us to trigger!

Hope you're day is going well! Still can't believe how fast this cycle is going for us!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah hun good luck at your appointment today, thinking of you and praying all goes well :flower:

The grapefruit juice definitely helps! And it’s awesome that your OPKs are getting darker yay!!

Let me know how it goes x


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hey Tesh, what a nightmare today has been. Had to cancel my sonogram because I ended up with a nasty stomach virus and was up all night puking, absolutely horrible. I am now going in tomorrow morning for the ultrasound and hopefully things will look good enough to trigger. Don't even feel like bd'ing right now! :( Hoping tomorrow is a much better day and hope we receive some good news. How are you doing?


----------



## Tesh23

Aw hun I’m so sorry to hear that :flower:

Hope you’re feeling better, there is a tummy bug going around here as well!

On the positive side hopefully your follicles are bigger and more mature with the added day. FX you are able to trigger today! 

Hope all goes well x


----------



## FaithnHope41

Feeling lots better today! Seems to just be the season lol Feels like somebody kicked me in the ribs 100 times, but the nausea has passed. Today went WONDERFUL! I had a feeling because OPKs have been consistently getting darker. So last month we only had one mature follicle. Today we had three! There were actually several follicles but three very mature ones. They said everything looked great! Happy girl here! We triggered afterward so I will be testing lots today til I get my surge and then lots of BD tonight and tomorrow. I am so happy we switched our treatment this cycle. I have had a good feeling since starting the Clomid that it would help me ovulate. <3 Fingers crossed! Now I just have to pray that the spermies find their way to an egg! 

How was your day?! You are officially in the TWW again! So exciting!! :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Got my positive OPK!! Yay!


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> Got my positive OPK!! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 1056318

OMG yay!!!! Get to bd girl!! Catch that eggy! That’s a really strong positive.

I’m soooo happy for you that everything went as planned :flower: and 3 mature follicles, wowee!! And also yay for clomid!!

I even think there is a good possibility you could have ovulated by yourself this cycle.

I am 4dpo as of Thursday. Feeling out already. Only thing different this cycle after ov is creamy cm since 2dpo and off and on cramping esp in the evenings. It’s still too early but I’m just not feeling like anything is going to happen. I’m so negative lol.

But on the plus side my internet cheapies arrived today so I will prob start poas from Sunday/Monday :haha:


----------



## FaithnHope41

I think I was going to ovulate on my own this time too! The tests were getting darker each day, and then to see the follicle growth was reassuring! :) We bd last night and hubby says it was a lot lol Soooo hopefully that means I caught lots of spermies. I think I ovulated around midnight last night, had crazy intense cramping in both ovaries, so bad it was keeping me awake lol! We tried this morning but hubby was still worn out from last night, so we are going to bd again tonight and probably will again tomorrow night just for a piece of mind, but like I said, I am 99.9% sure I ovulated last night. The egg is good for what, 12-24 hours when you ovulate? I can never seem to wrap my brain around the timing of it, but I just pray we timed it perfectly. 

Don't feel like your out yet! It is still so early for you!! Implantation doesn't even normally happen until at least 4-8 dpo, so you are definitely NOT out!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is your month! <3 Creamy cm is also a plus early pregnancy, so maybe that's a good sign. Also, the cramping is good! That could very well be implantation cramps! I had cramping very early pregnancy with both of my boys, period like cramps and then the sore boobs were the most obvious symptom.

Yay for internet cheapies!! They came just in time! When do you plan to start testing?! 

I told hubby last night that I am refusing to test until I have my progesterone test done next Friday. If those labs come back showing I had a strong ovulation, then I will test that weekend. :D

BTW, My booty is so sore today from the trigger shot! lol :lol: Didn't bother me at all last cycle, but oh boy, is it hurting today!


----------



## Tesh23

It definitely sounds like you had a really strong O!! Sounds like you guys timed bd perfectly as well!

Lol at the sore booty :haha: sorry hun but it will all be worth it I’m sure!

I’m prob gonna start this Sunday 7dpo just to break the tests in lol! I have no control and no shame. I’m pretty sure I bought those tests more for my addiction than anything :haha: I def remember having lots of creamy cm and cramping with ds and sore boobs too but can’t remember if. In fact those were the only symptoms I had that tww. No sore boobs yet, and rather than pokes this feels more like AF type cramping along with lower backache. Constantly have a wet feeling throughout the day from 2dpo and have had to change my underwear thrice a day because of smalls globs of creamy cm and wet patches. Sorry for the TMI!!

Hats off to you for your willpower!! Wish I had half of that haha


----------



## FaithnHope41

Wow girl! I think it is way too soon to even consider AF being on her way, I have a good feeling about it for you! I do remember lots of creamy CM, so that could very well be an early symptom!! I completely agree with the ICs lol!! They are super addicting! I have taken 3-4 OPK's per day for the last three days with mine. It's ridiculous! Still have a strong line on them so I think I am still ovulating. Going to BD tonight, counting down the time to get home and DTD haha. I still can't get over how strong these cramps are, they are insanely intense. I can't wait to hear how your tests go! Only a couple days to go for you :) 

Still have a sore booty this afternoon lol but hey, comes with it! Hope you are having a great day/night!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hey girl! How has your Friday been?! Any new updates? Hopefully you're getting more mucus and twinges! 

I'm calling today 1DPO. Took another OPK today and the line is finally starting to fade which makes me think my ovulation peak was sometime between Wednesday afternoon and Thursday night. So now the long two week wait begins. Are you planning to start testing this weekend?! Hope you are doing well! Keep your head up and stay positive! I still feel like this is going to be your month!


----------



## Tesh23

Oh my gosh you’re in the tww yay!! Can’t believe your bum hurt for so long lol that must have been some jab! :haha:

So no more symptoms really, no cramping for last two days and zero symptoms. Maybe the odd twinge but nothing completely noticeable. Still getting the creamy cm in fair amounts but not as much.

6dpo today, will break in my ic’s Tomorrow at 7dpo! Anything earlier and I would feel I’m literally just peeing on a piece of cardboard lol. I also want to start tomorrow so that I can have an idea of what bfn’s And evaps look like as a control of u get me?

I love your positivity!!! :flower: thank for being so encouraging. 

November babies come on stick!!!!!! Lol


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hey girl! Checking in to see how your tww is going! Saw you are having sore boobs and some nausea! Yay! So how many DPO are you today?

Today marks 4/5dpo for me. I have been cramping like no other the last two days. Almost makes me feel like AF is on its way. My cervix still feels like it is pretty high but I noticed everything inside feels puffy/swollen and I think that might be a sign that AF is near. :sad2: I hope not, but I can't help but think these might be AF cramps. I know it's still too early to say since today is CD17 but jeez it's driving me crazy. I hate this TWW :| feels neverending. By the way, I read that the HCG trigger shot can stay in your system for 10-14 days, so I probably cannot test until at the earliest this Saturday, but should probably wait until Wednesday next week and that seems forever away. I've thought about testing until the HCG is out of my system, but I did that last time and still ended up with three false positives. It's definitely tempting and the further I get into the tww, the harder it gets.

Hows your cm today? Still creamy watery consistency? Also, how's your cervix right now?

The only other noticeable changes I have are sore nipples, but that could be the hcg or progesterone, and I've been gassy since ovulation (sorry tmi lol).

See, I am already doubting myself, ughh! lol


----------



## Tesh23

Hey huni!

I also had cramping a couple of days after O, I’ve read that sometimes we cramp to try and help the eggy along the Fallopian tube towards the uterus for implantation! Possible I guess. 

Will you test after expected AF then? So then you would at least be one or two days late. How long would you predict your lp to be? I know it’s hard to say maybe as you were not ovulating on your own. Because of the trigger shot it could give u much more pronounced symptoms as it would mimic the symptoms of pregnancy right?

My cm is still whitish in colour but watery. Not noticing it too much on underwear as in the beginning of my cycle. But occasionally get that wet feeling. I’m 8dpo today. I felt what (If I’m pregnant) was implantation evening 6dpo and until afternoon of 7dpo. No poking, pinching or stabbing since. As of 7dpo My boobs started to get sore but that happened last cycle too. Today I’ve been nauseous off and on. It’s luke that empty feeling in your tummy and if I eat I feel a bit better. I’m having nausea as I type this. But it’s not enough to make me gag. Cervix feels firm but it felt softish firm but open when I checked earlier??! No idea... otherwise I do t have any symptoms, no definite cramping or twinges or anything. 

Hard to tell but I feel about 80% out so far lol. Gosh my skin and boobs are also burning like super tingly like when you sit too long and your foot falls asleep!

I so hope your bean is getting ready to implant! Have you ever felt implantation? I felt it between 5-8dpo with my ds before. Got a solid positive by 10dpo


----------



## FaithnHope41

Oh I so hope that was implantation for you!! I vaguely remember feeling twinges and pulling with my first and thought it was AF coming so I definitely think that's a good sign for you. I've seen your IC tests and I can totally see something! I am praying that it's the start of your BFP! So you got your first BFP at 10DPO with your son?! That's awesome and so early, and you are only two days away from that. I feel like the sore boobs and nausea are a great sign! How about your nipples? Have they been sore? Mine are, but boobs don't really hurt yet. I remember with my first pregnancy that I noticed the sore nipples and boobs around 6DPO. My journal is on here! LOL That's what I keep referring back to! My cramps are very noticeable at the moment and I feel extremely bloated. I'm hoping that if I am PG that the symptoms start to become more noticeable tomorrow like they did the first time around. Some of the other signs I had with baby number one were my back hurting, cramping, sore boobs, and headache. 

With my second, he was conceived naturally and I didn't know until I was almost 8 weeks along and my boobs hurting were what triggered me to test. 

So your AF is due this Friday? I pray that she goes on vacation for 9 months! :) For both of us!! haha I am just so ready to be done with these fertility treatments. And I pray to God that one of my three mature follicles produced a nice healthy egg and hopefully hubby's spermies found it. It amazes me how perfect timing has to be when TTC! Every pregnancy really is a miracle!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Also, I have no idea what my LP is since we are basically creating my cycles. :( Last months was only 20 days. If it's the same this time, I should expect AF to arrive on or around this Thursday. AF, please stay far away! I'm so nervous!


----------



## FaithnHope41

My cycle is definitely a weird one this time since we "technically" made my CD3 with no period. Going off that, a 20 day cycle would again be around this Thursday sometime, but my bleeding that was all wacky last month started on Feb. 7th and that would me at 29 days as of today, but because the doctor started a new cycle within a cycle, I'm sure that changed everything. I'm going to say because I ovulated last week that a 20 day cycle will mean late this week sometime.


----------



## Tesh23

Hey hun!!

How long does it take the hcg to completely be out your system? I would say waiting about 12 days seems safe. It’s also in between a 10 and 14 day luteal phase so seems a fair number!

You should be 6-7 dpo now right? All your symptoms seem really promising esp the painful boobs and the swollen feeling inside. I def remember feeling very swollen down there when pregnant with ds and my boobs were excruciatingly painful. This time around my whole boob sort of hurts and getting a sort of burning feeling behind the nipples, almost like lots of pressure.

But even the boob pain is going now and cm decreasing. Took a lh and hcg this morning and the opk is almost positive and still only barely a shadow on the hcg. 

I kind of know already AF will come for me, but I really have such high hopes for you. You sound like you had a super strong ovulation and all your symptoms def means hormones are busy at work doing something! Can’t wait until you’re ready to test!! Xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hey girl!

This waiting game really sucks after having such a good ultrasound last week. Today I am 6dpo maybe 5, but I am calling it 6 since ovulation started on the 27th! Symptoms have kind of subsided today. Nipples are still sore but boobs do not hurt at all and like you, I remember my boobs being the first noticeable symptom in both pregnancies. 

I'm sorry you are feeling like you are out :( I think it's still too early to say though and your ic tests look pretty promising! I saw your line on both! I'm not sure about the LH levels but I know they con fluctuate throughout the month and I usually always have a faint line on mine so I wouldn't even consider that AF is close based on your opk. How's your cervix today?! YOur boobs hurting is a really good sign! I haven't heard of the burning sensation in them lol but hey! maybe that's milk, eh?! 
Your 9dpo today, I think your tests will start to become more obvious over the next couple days and you also had a good ovulation this month! Keep your head up girlfriend!

I started charting on a calendar yesterday and printed out a calendar from the month I conceived our first child and wrote down all the symptoms day by day on both calendars. The only thing this time around that I don't have is sore boobs, nipples were sore that time too, but my boobs were also very sore. I have not had the "twitching/pulling" pains this cycle like last, but I think last cycle those started around or on cd7/8 and I think that was my body getting ready for AF. I'm praying that the evil witch stays away but I can't help being nervous the closer I get to when she should start. Also, not knowing when I am supposed to start is frustrating because I have no time line to count down to, so I am basically relying on finding out with a HPT or AF will happen/won't happen and I will have to create a new cycle with or without provera. But at least now we know you can take soy OR clomid without a cycle!! :) 

Oh!! And today I discovered that I can view my results and doctor's notes online and found some pretty interesting information on my follicle growth from this cycle! So you're going to laugh, but I had a total of 8! Here are the measurements per ovary. What the doctor considered immature, 3 more of them were actually considered mature (between 17-30 mm), 2 were small, and then 3 were VERY mature!

Right Ovary:
18.2mm
18.4mm
17.8mm

Left Ovary:
37.8mm
33.7mm
27.1mm

LOL!! So I think I truly had 6 mature follies!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Nipples are even more sore this afternoon, barely can touch them without them hurting. :holly:lol


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hey hun! How's today going for you? Any new tests?! 

7dpo here and still having lots of cramping. Nipples are very sore, and I'm tired. Went to bed last night at 8:30, wanted to lay down at 8! Having heartburn today too. Cervix is still high in position. CM is just wet, not stretchy, not creamy, not sure how else to explain it lol 

Hope you're having a good day and hope that BFP is getting darker for ya!!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey huni!

Sorry I thought I replied to this :dohh:

Your symptoms seem soooo promising, esp now that you’ve confirmed the hcg has left the building!

Wet cm is also a good sign I’ve heard many woman mention wet cm. 

Your follicles at your scan sound amazing, super follicles! I will definitely be surprised if u don’t catch.

I’m pretty sure AF will be here by Saturday but I’m not so bummed more excited to try again for next cycle. Temp rise today was highest all cycle but did my last ic and it was bfn. 

I have decided to try soy one more cycle. 

I used GNC brand and never felt the effects like I did when I used solgar when I conceived ds. Solgar discontinued the soy isoflavones in SA which is such a bummer.

I found a brand called vitabiotics Menopace it’s a UK brand. It has 100mg per tablet woo hoo! With GNC I had to choke down 10 pills a day just to get A dose of 200mg! And I don’t think the GNC quality is very good. With the Menopace it lists the type of isoflavones used which are the main 3 (can’t spell them - 1 starts with a D like Dadizein, and 2 with a G like Ganazein and Gliyt-something blah blah blah) 

I hope it comes in time, I’m due for AF on Saturday. So if it comes by Monday I can do days 3-7. Eager to start the next cycle now! Hopefully 3 is the lucky number this time lol and I could possibly still end up with a November baby or a Sagittarian which I’ll be super happy with too! 

P.s. TTC is making me go mental :-$:headspin::wacko:


----------



## swedengirl

Hi Tesh!

I have had some spotting now, so know AF is arriving tomorrow. I am going to go and buy soy tomorrow.

It was so long ago that I did it but I definitely took them 3-7, and think I started at 100 and slowly increased up to 200mg.

What dosage do you take? I am thinking I will try 2-6 this time. I O lateish (CD20) so hoping it brings it forward a bit!

Also, I am nervous about not having EWCM for the first cycle. Any tips there?


----------



## Tesh23

Hey lovey so excited to have a soy buddy this next cycle. I can’t wait for AF to get here!

If AF shows Saturday I will try 3-7 this time. If she shows on Sunday I’ll do 2-6.

I did 160,160,160,200,200 first cycle then 200 all days second cycle. I’m going to do 200 all 5 days again.

The isoflavones I’m trying this time has 300mg of omega 3 fish oil per tablet. So I’ll be taking 1500mg a day of omega 3! I’ll take 1000mg every day after I finished the soy. That together with rooibos and Buchu tea (not sure if you get it where u are) really helped my ewcm this cycle. I also used grapefruit juice.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> Hey huni!
> 
> Sorry I thought I replied to this :dohh:
> 
> Your symptoms seem soooo promising, esp now that you’ve confirmed the hcg has left the building!
> 
> Wet cm is also a good sign I’ve heard many woman mention wet cm.
> 
> Your follicles at your scan sound amazing, super follicles! I will definitely be surprised if u don’t catch.
> 
> I’m pretty sure AF will be here by Saturday but I’m not so bummed more excited to try again for next cycle. Temp rise today was highest all cycle but did my last ic and it was bfn.
> 
> I have decided to try soy one more cycle.
> 
> I used GNC brand and never felt the effects like I did when I used solgar when I conceived ds. Solgar discontinued the soy isoflavones in SA which is such a bummer.
> 
> I found a brand called vitabiotics Menopace it’s a UK brand. It has 100mg per tablet woo hoo! With GNC I had to choke down 10 pills a day just to get A dose of 200mg! And I don’t think the GNC quality is very good. With the Menopace it lists the type of isoflavones used which are the main 3 (can’t spell them - 1 starts with a D like Dadizein, and 2 with a G like Ganazein and Gliyt-something blah blah blah)
> 
> I hope it comes in time, I’m due for AF on Saturday. So if it comes by Monday I can do days 3-7. Eager to start the next cycle now! Hopefully 3 is the lucky number this time lol and I could possibly still end up with a November baby or a Sagittarian which I’ll be super happy with too!
> 
> P.s. TTC is making me go mental :-$:headspin::wacko:

Hey girl! 9dpo today and my anxiety is driving me crazy. AF started on CD 20 last cycle and I am officially on CD21 today. I woke up at 4am this morning and tossed and turned the rest of the night because I am so nervous after what happened last month that it will happen again. The only thing that is helping me keep my head up is the fact that symptoms are much different this cycle. Boobs are still sore, still cramping, have had heartburn all week now on and off. Checked my cervix twice already today and it is very high and closed, higher than my normal high lol, cm is not creamy and is not ewcm, it's just wet and clear. I had my progesterone test done this morning and am waiting for those results to come back. Hoping to hear high numbers since I had positive opks this time and strong ovulation cramps. 

Any sign of AF being near for you or are you still possibly in the waiting game? I am still super hopeful for the both of us!! 

@swedengirl welcome to our little soy buddy chat!! I did not use soy, but used Clomid this cycle which I heard is similar to soy!! <3


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> Hey girl! 9dpo today and my anxiety is driving me crazy. AF started on CD 20 last cycle and I am officially on CD21 today. I woke up at 4am this morning and tossed and turned the rest of the night because I am so nervous after what happened last month that it will happen again. The only thing that is helping me keep my head up is the fact that symptoms are much different this cycle. Boobs are still sore, still cramping, have had heartburn all week now on and off. Checked my cervix twice already today and it is very high and closed, higher than my normal high lol, cm is not creamy and is not ewcm, it's just wet and clear. I had my progesterone test done this morning and am waiting for those results to come back. Hoping to hear high numbers since I had positive opks this time and strong ovulation cramps.
> 
> Any sign of AF being near for you or are you still possibly in the waiting game? I am still super hopeful for the both of us!!
> 
> @swedengirl welcome to our little soy buddy chat!! I did not use soy, but used Clomid this cycle which I heard is similar to soy!! <3

Hey huni! Your symptoms sound so good esp the super high cervix. When will u get your progesterone results back? I hope the number is super high! From your symptoms it certainly seems it is!

The witch should be here Tom or Sunday. I’m going to wait Sunday as an extra day because soy added an extra day to my lp last cycle. On the plus side no spotting yet as compared to last cycle where I started spotting at 11dpo, I’m 12dpo evening now. 

Been having a lot of watery cm so thought I’d find spotting when I went to the bathroom but it’s still just thin and watery now. I checked my cervix and I almost couldn’t find it it was so high. Had to really push to reach it and still couldn’t feel it completely? Weird to explain it. But not getting my hopes up. I should have some spotting by tomorrow if not AF so we’ll see... will also see what’s in store for my temps tom but it took a leap down today so that usually means AF.

Other than that no cramps nothing, just a bit tired. Had no sore boobs today but they seem to be slightly sore again like behind the nipple- still that’s also an AF sign I e had before


----------



## Tesh23

Megg when are u testing?


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> Hey lovey so excited to have a soy buddy this next cycle. I can’t wait for AF to get here!
> 
> If AF shows Saturday I will try 3-7 this time. If she shows on Sunday I’ll do 2-6.
> 
> I did 160,160,160,200,200 first cycle then 200 all days second cycle. I’m going to do 200 all 5 days again.
> 
> The isoflavones I’m trying this time has 300mg of omega 3 fish oil per tablet. So I’ll be taking 1500mg a day of omega 3! I’ll take 1000mg every day after I finished the soy. That together with rooibos and Buchu tea (not sure if you get it where u are) really helped my ewcm this cycle. I also used grapefruit juice.

Ok I think I’ll do the increasing method as I did that last time!

I’m taking omega three already and notice it helps with EWCM normally so hope it helps whilst on soy. I bought grapefruit juice but got a bit worried as some said it can be too much estrogen with both soy and grapefruit as grapefruit slows the breakdown of estrogen which soy increases, so I might drink it nearer to O not whole cycle.

I’ll also answer your questions from other thread. The raspberry leaf tea is meant to help increase blood flow and tone the uterus. So people say it helps when TTC. I figured it can replace a normal cup of tea and reduce caffeine at the least. The soy brand I got at the local health store. It’s for menopause but only soy isoflavones (120mg, 50 actual isoflavones). I’ve attached picture with tea and soy so you can see! The soy packet is in Swedish though.

Thanks for the welcome @faith! Really hope this is your month. When are you planning to test or you waiting out AF?


----------



## FaithnHope41

@Tesh23 girl! I still think you have a chance in this cycle! Praying the wicked witch stays away from you! High cervix? clear cm?! Those are sounding very promising. Doesn't cm normally get creamy lotiony before AF and then dry? You definitely are still in the waiting game!

@swedengirl Tesh convinced me to drink grapefruit juice this cycle and it was a real struggle! LOL I pretty much had to plug my nose to take it down.:lol: I'm not sure when I will test. My cycle was induced. Last month my cycle was only 20 days and it was very weird because I do not usually have cycles on my own.
I've been testing with ICs to test the HCG trigger out of my system, but they have all been negative since I started testing it out at 5dpo5dpt, so I am not sure how sensitive they are, but have not used a FRER yet and I am almost tempted to use one tonight or tomorrow to see if I get anything. It's still pretty early to test right now, but time will tell. FX'd!


----------



## Tesh23

@sweden - I have also heard that about grapefruit juice. It prevents the metabolism of the estrogen. I took it from cd8-cd12. 

The isoflavones I will be using are also for Menopause lol! The raspberry tea sounds awesome going to see if I can find me some. I wonder if it had any effect on ewcm?

@megg - I’m not too sure about my cm as I was really dry because of the soy last cycle, this cycle started of creamy then changed to snot lol sorry tmi and it’s been watery today. Honestly haven’t felt my cervix that high before but it could definitely be my body just tricking me. I feel so good not testing anymore though it was so so stressful. Im happy to wait for AF. I hope she doesn’t take too long as I really wanna do my soy as I will be using a different brand of soy next round.


----------



## FaithnHope41

My anxiety is making me go crazy waiting on my progesterone results! Ughhh! I want to call so badly to see if they have them yet, but I am trying to refrain from being that wacko. lol
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## swedengirl

Haha I can imagine the wait is hard!! Are the progesterone levels to confirm ovulation or is it for something else? Sorry I’m new to a lot of the TTC stuff!


----------



## Tesh23

Megg Can’t wait to hear about your progesterone and if u took a test yet!!!

Any news?


----------



## FaithnHope41

Got my labs back and they went from a .59 last cycle to a 12!!!!! I went straight to the drug store and purchased a pack of FRERs and got this. I see a vvfl but I am so nervous about it!! Regardless of what happens, I am so happy I finally had a strong ovulation! :) [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## swedengirl

Totally seee thatttttttt!!! Sooo Exciting!


----------



## Tesh23

Cd1 for me today. Woke up to temp dip below cover line and horrible backache and cramps.

Going out to get my supplies this afternoon. Think I’m going to also do 2-6 again this cycle. Going to stick to 200 per day as I think I may have built up resistance to the isoflavones. 

Can’t wait for this next week to be over so can get to bd lol


----------



## swedengirl

Huge temp drop for me and still not full flow but spotting and cramping starting!

Really hoping soy will bring forward my O as it’s such a long wait to CD20....

We conceived our DD using soy 2 years ago in March and my O was predicted around the same time then and brought it forward a couple of days then so hoping March is our lucky month!


----------



## FaithnHope41

@Tesh23 any updates? Did the :witch: arrive this morning? 

@swedengirl I hate the cycle wait time, even though it goes by pretty quick, it still can feel like forever. I hope soy works for you girls this new cycle!! <3


----------



## Anababe

Hiya, if AF arrives today I'll be trying soy this cycle, never taken it before so not really sure what I'm doing but was thinking day 3-7, just unsure on dosage at the min xx


----------



## swedengirl

Hey Anababe! Both tesh and I have soy babies so we are both fans of it! So fx it works it’s magic for you!

My AF has arrived. It’s weird it’s like once it’s here I’m on to next cycle but the day before when I know it’s coming and I realise my BFP won’t be this month I get so down and upset! But today just pumped for making this our month!


----------



## Anababe

Thanks swedengirl, I hope so too! Sorry af arrived for you, fingers crossed for this next cycle!

Although AF still isn't here for me just alot of creamy/snotty/ew type cm (sorry Tmi), getting crampy/twingy type pains but no af backache or cramps yet.. not sure what shes up to shes always here CD26 and temps confirmed ov so it's not like I ov'd late. Had BFN last night on an IC, surely if I was pregnant it would have def shown the day before AF. Not tested today I'm too scared to see another BFN! Guess I'll see if she arrives later on tonight and maybe test tomorrow.

Not sure how to add my FF chart to my signature, I'll have a look see if I can figure it out!


----------



## swedengirl

Anababe said:


> Thanks swedengirl, I hope so too! Sorry af arrived for you, fingers crossed for this next cycle!
> 
> Although AF still isn't here for me just alot of creamy/snotty/ew type cm (sorry Tmi), getting crampy/twingy type pains but no af backache or cramps yet.. not sure what shes up to shes always here CD26 and temps confirmed ov so it's not like I ov'd late. Had BFN last night on an IC, surely if I was pregnant it would have def shown the day before AF. Not tested today I'm too scared to see another BFN! Guess I'll see if she arrives later on tonight and maybe test tomorrow.
> 
> Not sure how to add my FF chart to my signature, I'll have a look see if I can figure it out!

Sound like really good signs! Maybe test with a “real” (non-IC) to check? My IC with my DD was super faint for ages after I got my BFP. They were one step.


----------



## Tesh23

B


FaithnHope41 said:


> @Tesh23 any updates? Did the :witch: arrive this morning?
> 
> @swedengirl I hate the cycle wait time, even though it goes by pretty quick, it still can feel like forever. I hope soy works for you girls this new cycle!! <3

Been having mild af cramping and backache with spotting today wish I would just start a flow so I can call today cd1 already! Had a bit of flow but it’s just watery pink spotting for now which I do get before it comes on. 

It’s already 7:30pm so she better be here soon grr!! 

Anababe glad if you’ll be joining us but will be really happy for u if u don’t need too!! To answer your question in the other thread My first ever soy cycle I did 120,120,160,160,200. Nothing. Second cycle when I conceived my ds I did 2-6 (160,160,160,200,200).

This time I’m doing 200mg all 5 days as o feel I have built up a small tolerance. I’m also using better isoflavones this time so fingers crossed! Soy can also push back your ovulation or bring it forward so it depends how your body reacts to it.

Sweden I normally ov around cd14. And it’s brought my ov forward by a day or two. The cycle I conceived ds I ovulated on cd14 which is normal for me.

We are going to end up Soy cycle buddies because our cycles are on the same cd1 it seems! How is that for timing! Lol. Where in the world are u? What time is it there?


----------



## swedengirl

Yes it’s crazy we are both on CD1! Hopefully I will O a bit earlier so we have the TWW!

I’m in Sweden but British. And currently it’s 20.00, so I think an hour behind you. Where are you in SA? I have family there near Durban..


----------



## Tesh23

AF hasn’t made a proper appearance yet so annoying. Yes you’re an hour behind. If she shows up before 12am should I still put it down as cd1? My temp dropped down to pre ov temps this morning which is usually when cd1 begins.

I’m in westville, Durban :) I did live in London for two years about 12 years ago!


----------



## Tesh23

My cervix is so high and the stupid thing feels closed shut. Getting watery brown cm only when I check.

Looks like I may only have cd1 Tom :(


----------



## swedengirl

It feels weird to say but hope AF arrives soon! If she’s due to make an appearance but hoping she’s not but think you’re pretty certain she is!

For me it’s good you’re not CD1 as my late Oving means we won’t be on same TWW but maybe with soy and my cycle headstart we won’t be too far apart! But for you I hope she comes and you can get started on your cycle!

Feels nice with the soy as that starts tomorrow and makes me feel like I’m on the way to trying rather than waiting 2/3 weeks for O straight after the TWW!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Glad your cycles are finally here to get going again girls! 

Just got home from judging a show choir competition all day and night (it’s 1am) and peed on a frer and I’ve never been so happy to see darker lines! Finally starting to believe it’s for real!


----------



## Tesh23

OFFICIALLY CD1 today! 

Never been so glad to get my period! Lol

Will start my soy on Monday evening.


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> Glad your cycles are finally here to get going again girls!
> 
> Just got home from judging a show choir competition all day and night (it’s 1am) and peed on a frer and I’ve never been so happy to see darker lines! Finally starting to believe it’s for real!
> 
> View attachment 1057140

That is awesome progression!! Don’t even have to enlarge that to see that line!


----------



## swedengirl

Awesome progression faith!!! Congrats and H and H 9 months!!

Yay to CD1 Tesh! Fx this is our cycle!!!!

How’s it going for you Anababe?

I’m about to go down and crack open my soy!! Also had a glass grapefruit yesterday and actually really liked it, but won’t have more until CD10 when I start tracking OPKs! Although thinking as I’m taking soy maybe I should start earlier with them this cycle..


----------



## Tesh23

Yay can’t wait to start Tom!

I’m so amped for this cycle!! I will probably start my opks cd10 as the earliest I’ve ever ovulated was cd12. 

I have a good feeling about this cycle, I really want me a Sagittarian baby! It’s the last cycle we can try to have our bubs this year lol. 

What dosage will u be taking?


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> Yay can’t wait to start Tom!
> 
> I’m so amped for this cycle!! I will probably start my opks cd10 as the earliest I’ve ever ovulated was cd12.
> 
> I have a good feeling about this cycle, I really want me a Sagittarian baby! It’s the last cycle we can try to have our bubs this year lol.
> 
> What dosage will u be taking?

Me too both my DD and I are December babies! The original plan was a December baby but my OH and I got hit with a dose of the baby fever early. So I’m hoping it is meant to be with our original plan. But was a nice time to have a newborn over the Christmas period when my OH has holiday as well as his paternity.

I will be taking 150, Cd2 and 3, then 200mg 4, 5 and 6 I think! Do you think that sounds ok?

I use the Clearblue tests and it says to start 20days before your average Cycle if I remember correctly so that’s CD11 for me, so thinking I’ll do 10 to be safe in case I O early as I Ovd CD 20 this past cycle.


----------



## Tesh23

I’m 23 November so first day of Sagittarius haha. My ds is a Taurus like his dad their birthday are 2 days apart. So would love another Sagittarian to even it up!

I think that dosage sounds great. I definitely think with that dosage it will bring your ovulation forward. Cd20 does seem quite late for ovulation. The increase in fsh should mature the egg a little faster. 

I think testing from cd10 would be a good bet. Really can’t wait to feel the effects of the isoflavones this time. I never felt them with this last brand I used. I remember feeling a lot of twinges in my ovaries before I ovulated with my ds.


----------



## swedengirl

Yes that’s what I remember from soy was the clear ovulation twinges! I didn’t have any other symptoms other than a reduction in EWCM. Hoping the grapefruit helps with this and I’ll force myself to drink more water. Really going for it this month.

My plan daily is this and started today:

Soy CD2-6
2 cups raspberry leaf tea
2 capsules omega 3 and 6 with high DHA
Vitamin D
B50 complex
Prenatal vitamin 
30minutes powerwalk by myself or when DD is sleeping for some mindfulness and exercise. 

I’ve also got one frer and a digital. And I will not buy more tests this cycle. I will test with FRER on day AF is due which is 12dpo. I’m not doing the crazy testing. 

Just hope our timing works out as it’s hard to figure it out when O might move due to soy!


----------



## Anababe

Morning!

Well still no sign of AF.. I've just woke up late this morning, my temp is still way above cover line, do you think waking up an hour and a half later than usual would give me an inaccurate temp. I've got a test for when I go for my fmu, bit nervous to do it but will update in a few mins!


----------



## swedengirl

Waking up later will make your temp a bit higher but matched with no AF I’d get testing!!! Fx!!


----------



## Anababe

Hmm BFN, well if I tweak it I can maybe just about pull a squinter, not trusting that though. Cervix is really high today I cant reach it and I have alot of creamy cm, dont really know what's going on. I cant buy a frer til Tuesday morning now so I'll have to just wait and see!

Very crampy this morning so maybe she will make an appearance today! Just want to know either way so I can get on with next cycle, never usually late like this. I'm on 17dpo my LP has never been this long!


----------



## swedengirl

Ahhh sorry you’re still in limbo! The signs sound promising though!

How long is your LP normally?


----------



## Anababe

It's usually 15 days I ov on CD 10 and have 25 day cycles. Still no sign of her, I keep feeling like shes arrived but I go toilet and no sign just a lot of cm so still in limbo for now!


----------



## Anababe

Arrgh why do I do this to myself.. I've been letting the tests get to 3 mins and then throwing them away to try stop myself obsessing over lines.. but I just got last nights and this mornings back out of the bin (I cant be the only one to get that crazy Haha!) And I see lines ](*,) I even see progression maybe? 

Oh I'm going mad I think.. getting tests out of the bin is the final straw in my TTC craziness :lol:


----------



## swedengirl

Definitely see the lines and haha I’ve got tests out of the bin nearly everytime I’ve tested!


----------



## Anababe

Haha glad I'm not the only one. I know they are invalid after the time but gives me a tiny bit of hope


----------



## Anababe

Ok ignore them photos.. exactly the reason they say not to read outside the timeframe lol Af has just arrived.

Glad I'm out of limbo and excited to try the soy this cycle!


----------



## swedengirl

Wow such strong lines! Good to know you shouldn’t go dumpster diving after your tests!

Yes at least out of limbo! Have you decided on dosage and days?


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Yes that’s what I remember from soy was the clear ovulation twinges! I didn’t have any other symptoms other than a reduction in EWCM. Hoping the grapefruit helps with this and I’ll force myself to drink more water. Really going for it this month.
> 
> My plan daily is this and started today:
> 
> Soy CD2-6
> 2 cups raspberry leaf tea
> 2 capsules omega 3 and 6 with high DHA
> Vitamin D
> B50 complex
> Prenatal vitamin
> 30minutes powerwalk by myself or when DD is sleeping for some mindfulness and exercise.
> 
> I’ve also got one frer and a digital. And I will not buy more tests this cycle. I will test with FRER on day AF is due which is 12dpo. I’m not doing the crazy testing.
> 
> Just hope our timing works out as it’s hard to figure it out when O might move due to soy!

That looks like an excellent regiment!

I’m going to carry on with my D3, folic acid, omega 3 and rooibos tea. Couldn’t seem to find the raspberry leaf tea, I’ll have a look online tomorrow.

Yes it does become tricky with ovulation timing, but I think just be safe and start from cd10 and also follow cm. I usually like to bd whenever I have ewcm and for me it’s always the day of or the day after that I get the best quality ewcm. This cycle I think I’m also gonna bd the day or two days after ov just to be sure as we didn’t get a chance to this cycle. If it gets too tiresome I’m gonna make dh do it into a soft cup and insert or syringe it in lol. Last cycle became a bit sore and painful!

Anababe glad AF finally arrived! We are all about a day or two of each other this cycle how lovely! Have u worked out your soy dosages for this cycle and what you would like to try? Can’t believe what solid lines those evaps turned to be like wow! And trust me we’ve all dig out tests from bins before, if we didn’t we wouldn’t be ttc! Lol it’s all this madness it consumes us!

Come on ladies THIS is OUR cycle!! Let’s go get us that BFP!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> I’m 23 November so first day of Sagittarius haha. My ds is a Taurus like his dad their birthday are 2 days apart. So would love another Sagittarian to even it up!
> 
> I think that dosage sounds great. I definitely think with that dosage it will bring your ovulation forward. Cd20 does seem quite late for ovulation. The increase in fsh should mature the egg a little faster.
> 
> I think testing from cd10 would be a good bet. Really can’t wait to feel the effects of the isoflavones this time. I never felt them with this last brand I used. I remember feeling a lot of twinges in my ovaries before I ovulated with my ds.

TESH, my estimated due date will be on your birthday! <333333


----------



## FaithnHope41

Anababe said:


> Arrgh why do I do this to myself.. I've been letting the tests get to 3 mins and then throwing them away to try stop myself obsessing over lines.. but I just got last nights and this mornings back out of the bin (I cant be the only one to get that crazy Haha!) And I see lines ](*,) I even see progression maybe?
> 
> Oh I'm going mad I think.. getting tests out of the bin is the final straw in my TTC craziness :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1057162
> View attachment 1057163

Those are very obvious lines hun!!! GahhH!!! <3


----------



## Anababe

I get a bit nervous when it comes to trying things I haven't taken before, so prob start off on a lower dose, especially as my cycles are not the longest. I was thinking days 2-6 taking 80, 80, 120, 120, 160.

However I dont think I can class this as CD1 just yet as I'm only bleeding when I wipe not yet a proper flow. I've got awful period cramps so I know shes coming but maybe tomorrow will be CD1 unless it starts properly before midnight.

I cant get to the shops until Tuesday I'll have no time at all tomorrow so it will be days 3-7 if AF starts fully tonight or 2-6 if its tomorrow.

Feeling positive for this next cycle, we didn't get to BD alot last cycle, just once on day before ov, my children were all really poorly with a virus one after the other so ended up every night with a child in bed with me right through all my fertile days. We dont get alot of alone time during the day so made it impossible. Will get in as much bd as we can this time!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Girls, it is feeling more official now!! Just took a digital and let the hubby wait for the results.:bfp:! Made him feel special getting to see it first. :) <3 I am so happy now. Thanks for being there for me! Hugs to you gals! This is going to be a good month for all of us, I just feel it!!


----------



## swedengirl

Sounds good Anababe. We were also battling sickness and trying to BD. Hoping we get in some more this cycle!

So exciting Faith! I’m so happy for you and so cute to allow DH to read the result first!!


----------



## swedengirl

God I’ve been getting headaches on soy this time... I didn’t have this last time so hoping it’s working well!


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> TESH, my estimated due date will be on your birthday! <333333

That. Is. So. AWESOME!!!!

I have to share this - there was a friend of mine who I had on bnb before and my son decided to make his appearance on 17 May, she only told me after he arrived that it was her birthday too! I think it’s good luck!!

And fate!!

When are u going for bloods lovey?


----------



## Tesh23

Anababe said:


> I get a bit nervous when it comes to trying things I haven't taken before, so prob start off on a lower dose, especially as my cycles are not the longest. I was thinking days 2-6 taking 80, 80, 120, 120, 160.
> 
> However I dont think I can class this as CD1 just yet as I'm only bleeding when I wipe not yet a proper flow. I've got awful period cramps so I know shes coming but maybe tomorrow will be CD1 unless it starts properly before midnight.
> 
> I cant get to the shops until Tuesday I'll have no time at all tomorrow so it will be days 3-7 if AF starts fully tonight or 2-6 if its tomorrow.
> 
> Feeling positive for this next cycle, we didn't get to BD alot last cycle, just once on day before ov, my children were all really poorly with a virus one after the other so ended up every night with a child in bed with me right through all my fertile days. We dont get alot of alone time during the day so made it impossible. Will get in as much bd as we can this time!

That sounds like good dosage plan. Better to start low on your first cycle.

Sweden I usually take my soy at night to avoid the nausea and headaches. But thinking about taking them right now in the afternoon so I can see if it’s working lol. Having really painful cramps today so wondering if it’s a good idea or not.


----------



## swedengirl

Ahh that’s a good idea to take them at night! I think I’ll be consistent and take them in the mornings for this cycle but if I have to do another cycle (please god that I don’t) then I’ll do evenings!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> That. Is. So. AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I have to share this - there was a friend of mine who I had on bnb before and my son decided to make his appearance on 17 May, she only told me after he arrived that it was her birthday too! I think it’s good luck!!
> 
> And fate!!
> 
> When are u going for bloods lovey?

I thought so too when you said the date of yours!! :) That's so cool!!

Waiting for doctor to call back now actually. I am guessing they will have me do it in the next couple days. We are so excited. Hubby might be acting happier than me at the moment! LOL 

Also, we are sooooo nervous now about possible multiples!! Eeek! Won't know that part until next month sometime!


----------



## Tesh23

I took my first dose today at around 4pm. 210mg! 

The isoflavones in these are from both red clover and soy so hope it works. It’s supposed to contain the same type of isoflavones... it’s actually stopped my cramping?! Is that good or not lol. Haven’t cramped since half an hour of taking them.


----------



## swedengirl

Haha Faith that’s my only worry withtaking soy! I’d be happy but still the idea of multiples terrifies me!

I felt my cramps have been less taking soy too Tesh! I was wondering if that’s good or bad...


----------



## Anababe

Hi!

Had such a busy day today not been able to get on before now. Hope your all well!

AF hadn't fully arrived when I fell asleep at 11pm last night but was in full force by this morning so I think it's probably best to say today is CD1. I'm going to go shopping in the morning and pick up the soy then start tomorrow night :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> I took my first dose today at around 4pm. 210mg!
> 
> The isoflavones in these are from both red clover and soy so hope it works. It’s supposed to contain the same type of isoflavones... it’s actually stopped my cramping?! Is that good or not lol. Haven’t cramped since half an hour of taking them.

Get it girl!!! woohoo!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

swedengirl said:


> Haha Faith that’s my only worry withtaking soy! I’d be happy but still the idea of multiples terrifies me!
> 
> I felt my cramps have been less taking soy too Tesh! I was wondering if that’s good or bad...

LOL! Yes!! Such a higher chance! We had 6 mature follicles at our last ultrasound so we definitely have a chance at two or more, scary to think about! But I just pray we have a healthy LO or LOs!! <3


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> I thought so too when you said the date of yours!! :) That's so cool!!
> 
> Waiting for doctor to call back now actually. I am guessing they will have me do it in the next couple days. We are so excited. Hubby might be acting happier than me at the moment! LOL
> 
> Also, we are sooooo nervous now about possible multiples!! Eeek! Won't know that part until next month sometime!

Aw that’s so sweet about your hubby... feels so good to know they care just as much as we do.

I was just in fact thinking about whether you would have released more than one egg because of how many follicles you had going! I’m also scared of multiples but what is meant to be will be and life will be better for it!

Girls I didn’t have one cramp since taking the isoflavones and that was almost 8 hours ago. Sweden it’s stopped your cramps too that means it’s working right?! I can’t beleive it because my cramps were super painful and constant. Also no headaches or nausea yet... hoping it IS working.

Ana it’s great AF finally showed! Now you can get going with the soy yay. So we all started on cd2 and all of us started our cycles one after the other lol. What coincidence! I really hope this is our month girls! I’m ready for my December baby!!!! Hehe


----------



## FaithnHope41

yeah pretty nervous about it! Had my beta test done this afternoon, I doubt I will get a call tonight considering the clinic is now closed for the day, but hope to have some numbers and confirmation in the morning!!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes it stopped mine!! So hoping it was a good sign. I’m definitely feeling the soy anyway. My boobs are a bit sore today, hot flushes and headaches. Iamalso getting twinges. I didn’t have this last time though!i only got lots of twinges around O!

Oh I am realllllyyyy hoping this is our month girls! I am really really wanting a little bean brewing for this year! Fx for our Christmas presents!


----------



## swedengirl

Ok so the cramps started up full force this afternoon. Thought I was near the end but flow started up really heavy again with quite a few clots (sorry if tmi). Not sure if that’s good or bad!


----------



## Tesh23

I’ve had my second dose today and haven’t had cramps since taking it yesterday and also a very light flow today so far. No other symptoms, no headaches, no nausea... :(

Beginning to feel it’s not working because I remember the soy isoflavones gave me those symptoms the last time I took them when trying for ds

The only thing I feel is hungry! Lol

Anababe how are u going? Did u start your soy yet?


----------



## Anababe

I'm having a lot of cramps with this af and very heavy. I haven't been able to pick any soy up today I've been so busy, they didn't have any where I went for my shopping so I might have to order some from Amazon for delivery tomorrow, that will mean I'm doing days 3-7 but hoping that should be ok!

My friend has found out shes pregnant today, I was really shocked when she sent me a pic of the test, I love her to bits and hope everything goes perfect for her, but i have to admit i cried my eyes out at home with my partner. I know it's so wrong to be jealous shes my friend and I love all her children, but shes only just said a couple of weeks ago her and her new partner were starting to NTNP. Has never tracked her cycle doesn't know when she ovulated etc it's just happened. I'm trying so hard to make my body co operate with me! Anyway, I am really happy for her, I'm just feeling sorry for myself!

Really hope this is the month for us all! I'm putting everything into this cycle it's our 6th cycle so fingers crossed we get our Rainbow soon <3


----------



## swedengirl

I didn’t have any symptoms with the soy when I took them for my DD! I just remember feeling O pains for the first time. So I’d say it doesn’t mean they’re not working. I’m taking exactly the same brand this time so not sure why I’m getting such strong symptoms. I did start lower and work my way up a bit more so might be why....


----------



## swedengirl

Oh Anababe I’m sorry! I know I feel the same when I hear news, you’re happy for them but sad that you don’t have the same news to share....
I have a complex thing going on with a friend who’s ending an unexpected pregnancy. And whilst I totally support her decision as she’s not in the right place, I can’t help being jealous that one time, with protection ended in pregnancy which she doesn’t want whilst I’m trying my arse off to have the same “problem” to no avail. 

Hope you get your soy tomorrow and we all get our soy BFPs!!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Nothing like the doctor's office making you nervous. I have to go have my beta levels tested again on Friday. They were at 35 from yesterday's test, which nurse said is normal for 3-4 weeks in pregnancy, but he wants to see them double by Friday before he will schedule my first appointment. She said I caught my BFP right at the date of my missed period and that that is normal. I was just hoping for more exciting news. Tired of having my blood drawn this week. This will be the third time. Ugh!


----------



## swedengirl

Ahhh blood drawn three times already! That’s the stuff nightmares are made of for me!
But it must be nice to have the checks to know things are going in the right direction. Here we don’t have any checks until 12 weeks and that’s new it used to be the 19week scan! With my DD we paid for extra ones as I was terrified.


----------



## Anababe

Aahh sorry you have to have so many blood faith.. I'd hate that! Got everything crossed that your levels look good on Friday xx

Can anyone help with dosage of these tablets that have arrived. I might be being stupid but I dont understand it at all.. it says 400mg but at the bottom it says 40mg of isoflavones. On the back it says it contains 400mg per capsule then it says each capsule is 40% soya isoflavones. so is each tablet 40mg or 400mg :?


----------



## Tesh23

Faith keeping you in my thoughts I’m sure all results will come back fine on Friday lovey xx

Sweden my headaches started today with slight nausea, and a few twinges in ovaries. Hoping it’s working!! I’m a bit skeptical because the isoflavones are mostly from red clover. And only some from soy. It definitely could be because you are taking a different / higher dosage that you are experiencing more effects.

Ana those tablets look great! Wish we got them here haha. Do there are 40mg of isoflavones per tablet, so if you take 5 that will be a max dose of 200mg. If you’re starting at 120mg then you just need 3.


----------



## Anababe

Ok thankyou Tesh. I was getting worried I'd got the wrong ones! That's great I'll start them tonight


----------



## swedengirl

Exciting your getting started today Anababe!

I have my last day tomorrow (CD6) and then wait a few days before I start on grapefruit juice and start OPKs! The positive side to soy is it seems to make the O wait feel shorter as I feel I’m already “trying” as I’m being proactive if that makes sense! 

Just hoping I O a bit earlier so the waits a bit less!


----------



## swedengirl

Okkkkkkk so I took my last soy today CD6. I ovulated CD20 last cycle, and CD20 on my last soy cycle (down from CD25). But I have EWCM today!!!! What the..?? Do you think there is a chance I could O this early? I havent started my OPKs yet, planned to start CD10 but guess ill start tomorrow morning....

Im stressing now about timing!! If I get OH to start now and then I don’t O until CD20, we will be at it for 14 days and he’ll be exhausted!!


----------



## Tesh23

Hmmm... I don’t think you will O extremely early than the norm. In my bfp cycle on soy I remember having ewcm from cd5-6 and then from cd9 onwards.

I’ve attached my chart.

I think the extra estrogen makes you see fertile cm sooner! But maybe start opks from cd8 just in case? Or if you feel you are very close to O you can start today and see how strong the test line is?

I’m going to be using manual opks this cycle so hope I catch my surge. Was planning on starting cd10. 

Also my period was only 3 days with zero spotting after. Cd 4 and today cd5 nothing. I usually have a little spotting to signal the end of AF. I really wonder if the isoflavones I’m taking are working - still getting headaches and slight nausea (which I never got on the other supplement) and feeling extra hungry during the day lol. Oh and can’t go to the loo sorry for tmi. And got a pimple on my forehead bleh. 

I need to check my cm and cp just now to see what the situation is atm lol.

Today is my second last dose of soy, tomorrow will be my last. And then ill start about 1000mg a day of omega 3 and rooibos tea.

I may also take bromelian supps after ovulation to help with implantation (hopefully if there is a little bean there to implant) I sooooo badly want a Sagittarian baby!!!! What a wonderful Xmas gift


----------



## Tesh23

Oops forgot to attach my chart


----------



## Tesh23

So I just went to the loo and wiped. I had the stretchiest amount of ewcm with a slight brown tinge to it (sorry if tmi)! 

It must have stretched about over 8cm. I got this type of spotting/ewcm on cd5 of my soy bfp cycle too. Makes me excited because I feel like these isoflavones are working yay.

I would say seeing fertile cm this early is a very good sign. It means that there is def an increase in estrogen and fsh. So hopefully our ovaries are growing is a nice big healthy egg!!


----------



## swedengirl

Ok good! I checked my CP and definitely not in O position. So thinking it’s not happening right now. I ordered another CB advanced ovulation (I’m crazy as they are so freaking expensive) so I can start testing from tomorrow morning to be safe. It means I can also start testing twice a day when I get a smiley!

Sounds like these isoflavones are working for us both so far!!

Yes I’ll be eating pineapple and eating Brazil nuts once I O. I’m determined this will be our month!


----------



## Anababe

Sweden, I wouldn't have thought you would be ovulating this early if it's only CD6 but you can have fertile cm for up to a week before ov and especially if the soy is helping with that, so maybe your body is getting ready for it. I'd def start the opks a bit earlier just incase.

Yay Tesh for good ewcm.. so glad the soy seems to be working!

Ok so I started the soy last night I just took 80mg for my first dose I'll do 120 tonight, I've woke up today with awful nausea I feel so sick, will this be the soy? My stomach is not happy at all today.

I'm also a little concerned that my pre ov temps are so high still, they haven't dropped below last cycles coverline once. I cant even say it's the soy as I only started that last night before bed. Will see if it settles once AF has finished.

My partner is a little annoyed I've started the soy, he said it's not natural to manipulate my cycle and I should stop being so impatient and wait til my body is ready itself. I know he means well but he just doesn't understand. Hes not as keen as I am for another, hes only 25, and obviously is on board with us trying but wouldn't bother him if it took another 3 years. I just dont want to be ttc too late I'm 34 this year and it's getting more difficult to carry, I'm not as energetic as i was in my 20s with the others lol

Going to have some lunch now and hope it helps with this nausea!


----------



## Anababe

I feel like I'm missing out here, all this omega 3, pineapple, nuts, tea.. lol can you please explain what the benefits are for these, sorry to be a pain! I just want to try everything I can this cycle to help and if theres more I could be doing I'll give it a go!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah Ana I think you do what’s good for you and your body. And let him get the soldiers where they need to be! Don’t let it bother you, I have up on dh understanding the ins and outs of ttc long ago, now I just do what’s good for me and he’s on to bd when we need to lol. Ttc is both an art and a science and to not try to manipulate it somehow would take the fun out of it too.

I get you about the age thing. I will be 32 at the end of the year and my son is enough to tire me out I can’t picture myself being able to raise a baby past a certain age. 

Soy is completely natural and herbal so if you ended up eating a whole lot of the right foods that contained these isoflavones you would have the same effect as taking the supplement.

And you’re definitely not a pain by asking questions or sharing your experiences. I still learn things everyday, like when Sweden explained about the raspberry leaf tea (still can’t find it here lol).

But pineapple, esp the core, and Brazil nuts contain an enzyme called bromelain (I think I’m spelling it wrong) and it’s supposed to help strengthen the lining of your uterus making it better for implantation. 

The omega 3 or fish oil helps with ewcm so does grapefruit juice. I have recently found that rooibos tea with buchu (we get this abundantly in South Africa) really helps me with the quantity of ewcm as well. Soy isoflavones tend to try some ppl up so it’s a good idea to just be prepared.

Also your dosage so far seems correct to start with and your symptoms def sound isoflavone related so yay it seems to be working for all of us!


----------



## swedengirl

When we tried for DD my OH hated me talking TTC things. He hated it feeling scientific and constructed. I didn’t even tell him about soy last time as I think he’d have thought I was crazy... so totally no how it feels. I’d just limit telling him things to be honest as I think it stresses some people!

Luckily this time round he is as broody for another one as myself and is up for anything! He even researched vitamins to help and bought some for himself- I nearly died of shock!

Just to add to Tesh’s post. You should only eat the pineapple 1dpo to 5 and then no more if you’re thinking of trying! Also omega three if your capsules are high in DHA should also help with Ov.


----------



## Anababe

Thanks alot that's really helpful I think I'll pick up some omega 3 and we always have fresh pineapple at home so that's good. I'm not so keen on nuts so may leave them out lol 

I very briefly brought the subject up of my partner taking vitamins for ttc and it was not even up for discussion, a definite no :haha:


----------



## Anababe

My bleeding has stopped!? I've checked cp and it's really soft with watery/slightly stretchy cm, you know like when ewcm is starting and isn't overly stretchy, with a small streak of blood through it.

That's the shortest period I've ever had, im only CD4 so only had 3 days of normal flow. Unless it starts again later, maybe the soy is doing something already!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana it was the same with me this cycle! And I nevet got proper spotting before or after af which I usually do. It was also only 3 days and then ewcm which is so awesome lol. 

Sweden my dh is the same this time lol I was shocked when I saw him start taking pills! He asks me for his pills everyday and I give him his folic, vit d and omega same as me haha.


----------



## swedengirl

That’s exactly how my CM is Anababe minus the blood. It must be the soy! I wondered if it was the omega three but you’ve not started it yet so it must be the soy!

The only difference to you guys is my period was longer, but less intense. It’s normally 3 days intense but 5 days light/medium flow except for the occasional heavy moments. 

Yea my DH started taking zinc and conenzyme q10 on top of his multivitamin, omega and vit d which he walkways takes as he read it was good to take those for the swimmers! I couldn’t believe it when they turned up in the mail...

Girls I REALLY hope this is our soytastic month!


----------



## swedengirl

Really feels like my body is getting ready to ovulate! Took my OPK today and was low but as I understand the clearblue advanced will always show a low reading for the first test. So we will see what tomorrow brings! Once I get a high reading I’ll start with the grapefruit juice! I’m worried as it impacts estrogen levels in the body that it might give me a false high if I start drinking it now, I’m sure not the case but thought better safe than sorry!


----------



## Anababe

Ooh that's great Sweden, hope you ov soon! 

AF hasnt returned for me so it was just 3 days. Crazy but I'm not complaining! Cm is pretty dry today and no signs of ov just yet. I'm curious as to when it will happen and a bit nervous incase the soy messes my cycle up as I usually ov so early, I dont want it to be made later and have a longer wait. I'm still ok for now though as the ewcm doesn't usually start until around CD6/7 and I'm day 5 today. 

I didn't sleep too good last night, I'm really tired and have got up with an awful headache this morning. Think I'm definitely feeling the effects of the soy! Not helped by having a wisdom tooth infection at the moment, so not feeling my best today. A quiet day with my 2 year old and some peppa pig I think lol


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hi ladies!! Sorry for being MIA the last couple days. The whole waiting for the 2nd beta test has had me super stressed, and symptoms are really starting to settle in.

So I had my 2nd beta blood test this morning and thank God, my levels more than quadrupled!! They are now at 168! My first ultrasound and appointment will be April 16!

How are you ladies doing? How's the soy coming along? Do you feel like it's working differently this cycle?! I'm praying for all of you and have my fingers triple crossed that this will be your cycle you get your BFP!!


----------



## swedengirl

That’s great news Faith!!

Totally having the tiredness, headaches and sleep disruption too Anababe! Hoping it wIll all be worth it!

My CM has dried up a bit and my OPK was still low. So not Oving just yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay Faith!!! That’s excellent news and progression. At least now you can relax a very little bit! April will be here before we know it.

I’ve had headaches every day since taking the isoflavones except today. Yesterday was my last dose. But today I am having a lot of twinges and really feeling my ovaries working if I can call it that?! Also have a slight increase in libido! Had a very very slight bit of ewcm yesterday and it’s changed to an in between milky and ewcm today. My temps also seem to have flat lined lol

I’ve started my omega 3 today together with the rest of my vits. Will start my tea from tomorrow. Can’t believe it’s cd8 tomorrow! I’m expecting to O between cd12-cd14 but will start my opks by cd10.


----------



## Anababe

That's fantastic new Faith, really happy for you! <3

The soy is really affecting my sleep but the headaches have eased today. I'm bleeding a little bit again today though, it's really watery and pink, I'm getting nervous that Its going to mess my cycle up when I've only just got it regular again this last couple of months. I'm probably worrying over nothing but will be glad when I start feeling like I'm ready to ov. My temps have dropped now though to my normal pre ov temps so that's good.

My partner was making pineapple smoothies last night with the kids and said when he passed me 'I'll be making you drink lots of these soon' made me smile shows he must listen when I'm chatting away about TTC stuff even though he acts like hes not interested.

Tomorrow is my last day for the soy, and I'm going to start OPKs on Monday.


----------



## Tesh23

Ana don’t worry about the pink spotting it’s normal to spot slightly on Soy it should soon stop.

Aw that’s so sweet that your partner is starting to get onboard! My dh today just randomly asked me when are we going to start tying because he’s been researching how to increase his testosterone levels and that he’s got his supps and needs to get certain other ones tomorrow. I was a bit in shock lol but we had a long convo about the whole sperm meets egg and it was so enlightening. He actually taught me quite a bit about the male reproductive system and I thought I knew more than him! :haha:

He’s also going to be drinking tea, but ginseng tea. And I’m sticking to my rooibos and buchu. So ready to start trying! Think we will start bd Tom cd8 - and it’s st paddy’s day so we’re going to have a night out too.


----------



## Tesh23

Ok so I’ve just been to the shops and managed to find RLT!! And guess what? It had Rooibos in it as well! Lol so that worked out perfect for me.

I’m still a bit confused how to use it... 

But I’m cd8 today so will start with a cuppa this evening.

How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## Anababe

That's good Tesh, glad you managed to get the tea, I dont like it I have tried it when pregnant it's not for me lol

The spotting has stopped now and I've started with very slight ewcm but having very strong twinges in my right ovary (I never seem to ov from my left) so that's a bit earlier than usual for me but glad it looks like something is starting!

I'm not feeling too good at the moment I've got an abscess in my tooth it's so painful, not ideal now we need to start BD soon, hoping I'm feeling better for tomorrow.


----------



## Tesh23

It tastes so weird lol and usually my rooibos tea is nice and sweet! This tastes a bit sour even with honey lol

It’s great that the spotting has stopped. I am also getting very little bits of ewcm here and there. Also getting twinges in ovaries throughout the day so I’m sure it’s a good sign!

Agh that’s not good about the tooth, are you able to take something for inflammation in the interim and just gargle with strong salt water throughout the day? 
Honestly I think it’s a symptom from the soy but it goes away. I had the same on my upper palet very close to my premolar last cycle just after I finished the soy and again this cycle (smaller but more towards the front middle).


----------



## swedengirl

Great you found the tea! I’ve read in some places you should stop drinking it after O as you can’t drink it in early pregnancy just so you know! 

It doesn’t taste very good at all. I wait for it to cool and the drink it ice cold and that helps.

I’m having no signs of O now, which is probably good as my DD has the stomach flu now, and based on the number of times I’ve been vomited on today I imagine I’ll have it by tomorrow morning. So glad I’m not Oving just yet!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for the advice Sweden! I will stop drinking it after O. I’m just gonna add extra honey for now haha. I’m going to have two to three cups a day until O. I had one cup yesterday and got a very tiny amount of ewcm but very good quality. Do you find it helps with the ewcm?

Didn’t manage to bd yesterday as ds wasn’t feeling well in the evening so was up with him most of the time. Will start smep today. How is your dd doing now? Hope she is feeling better :flower:

How are your opks looking?


----------



## swedengirl

DD is pretty poorly. Still vomiting but slept better than I thought she would, woke every 2 hours but back to sleep pretty quickly!

I got my first flashing smiley today!! I’m CD10 and got my first smiley at CD14 last cycle. I had 5 days flashing and then day 6 peak last time. I’m scared me and DH will get the stomach flu in the next couple of days from DD and miss O!

This is the first cycle I’ve tried the tea so not sure if it effects EWCM or not! I’ll let you know how it helps me, I’m not seeing any yet! Will start on the grapefruit today if OH can grab some!


----------



## Anababe

Sorry to hear your DD isn't well Sweden, hope you manage to avoid getting it, but I know too well how these things spread, once one of mine get it I just know it's going to last a good couple of weeks by the times it's worked through us all. Hopefully if your not going to ov for a few days you will be ok!

Sadly girls I'm not with you this month, my TTC journey has come to an end now after my partner just exploded all these feelings at me this afternoon about not wanting another baby, he was only doing it for me because it's what I wanted but he isn't ready for another. 

I'm pretty heartbroken at the moment and I'm keeping it together for now. I wont force someone to have a baby they dont want I'm not that person. I just need to get my head around it. I'll still keep coming back to see how your both doing, luckily we haven't BD yet this cycle so I'll prob be going back onto some birth control soon. Our angel baby would have been due in a couple of weeks on the 1st April and I was hoping more than anything I'd maybe get my BFP this time. I guess I knew it deep down it was me who was making most of the effort to ttc I just didn't want to believe it.

Took my last dose of the soy last night, very crampy today and last night so thinking I will ov on my usual day CD10. I'm going to stop temping etc now as it will only make it harder.

I have everything crossed for you both I really hope it's your turn this time <3


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden sorry DD is still not feeling well, these tummy bugs are absolutely horrible:(

Good news though on the flashing smiley at least you know you may ovulate earlier than normal this cycle so you have a heads up- just give it a go as best you can. 

We bd yesterday but didn’t see any ewcm and my cervix felt closed shut. It’s still early but really hope my cervix starts cooperating soon. Still feeling a bit crampy in the ovaries and hips off and on so hoping I have a strong O this cycle.

Ana... I’m so sorry to hear that you aren’t going to be continuing on your ttc journey. I know it can’t be easy esp having tried for so long after a loss :( I hope by some miracle your partner comes around but if he really doesn’t want another you’re doing the right thing for your family. Lots of hugs lovey I wish you everything of the best going forward :hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Started my opks today and not close but getting there.

Using the manual ones this cycle so hope im able to read them properly lol

Also I’ve noticed really good quality ewcm! Not in huge amounts but not little amounts either sort of in between. I’ve never had such good quality ewcm so early I’m only cd10.


----------



## swedengirl

Oh Anababe I’m sorry. I hope it’s the right decision for you and your family. It must be really tough for you so take care and be kind to yourself. You never know he might change his mind at some point in the future.

Tesh- great about the EWCM! I found the manual OPKs impossible to read so how you have more luck than I did. Enjoy the Bding! 

AFM- we had to take DD to the hospital last night as she became so floppy and sleepy. Turned out she was severely dehydrated but got some fluids and back home now. She’s still sick but doing a bit better. Hoping we get time to BD tonight but obviously she is the focus right now. 

I ovulated on the 24th of March 2017 with my DD and if I have the same pattern of OPKs last cycle I’m due to ovulate again then too. Kind of feels it is meant to be if it happens!


----------



## Tesh23

O gosh... sorry about your dd that must have been quite scary! Glad she’s doing a bit better. 

FF has put my predicted ovulation day at cd13 / 23 March, but I could possibly ovulate anywhere from cd12-cd14 so between 22 March and 24 March. Looks like we may ovulate around the same time. I will be so impressed if you ovulate on 24 March again!! How is that for timing though it does almost seem like it’s meant to be.

I’m tracking cm,cp, temps and opks so hopefully should pinpoint O still if I can’t read those darn opks lol.

Have you had anymore symptoms from the soy? The only thing I’ve had is noticeable twinges in my ovaries throughout the day and today for about two hours some hip pain. Almost like that achey hip round ligament pain you get when you’re pregnant. 

I’m also quite enjoying my RLT now lol. Dh makes it for me and it takes great. Maybe I just can’t make tea :haha:

Also come join us in April Easter Egg thread in the tww!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes was pretty scary but just glad she’s doing better now! 

No not more symptoms other than being dryer than normal. Guess it’s the soy EWCM curse. I had planned to drink grapefruit but with DD not been able to get out to buy some. Maybe tomorrow I’ll get a chance!

The twinges sound positive! I remember them from soy last time so guessing I’ll start getting them nearer O! 

I’ve decided I’m going to get OH to decide Bding plan this cycle. Going to tell him it looks like I’ll O on Sunday so when does he want to plan to Bd. I stress every month trying to figure out timing and guessing his stamina that I think I’ll let him decide this month. It’s hard with the soy as everything looks like I’ll O 4 days early but I’m also scared we will go for it and then I’ll O normal time!


----------



## Tesh23

I was also pretty dry my first cycle of soy with a bit of ewcm closer to O. But I’m sure the grapefruit juice will help. Are you also taking omega 3? Can’t rem if you said you were or not. I think the omega 3 is also really helping with my ewcm. I’m taking two 1000mg tablets 3 times a day and have noticed a definite increase in good ewcm. I have it together with my 3 cups of RLT. Will stop after I confirm O.

Maybe that’s good that your dh decides the bd schedule it also takes the pressure of you. This cycle my dh seems super cooperative so we’ve decided we will stick to smep as much as possible or just do it whenever I have good cm and soft and open cervix. 

Are your opks still on a flashing smiley? I’m not too sure how those ones work, is it only when u get a solid smiley is your lh surge confirmed?


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I take Omega 3 and 6. I notice it makes me a bit wetter throughout my cycle. So hope it helps EWCM. My OH got me grapefruit juice yesterday but it’s from concentrate- do you think there is any point drinking it? I’ve read it can make you a bit more acidic and that’s not good for sperm so not sure if it’s worth it if it’s from concentrate and doesn’t help my EWCM...

Yes its the ones with the flashing smiley when estrogen is detected and then a solid smiley when LH is detected. 
Last time I tested only with FMU and got six days flashing and then day 7 got solid. My BBT showed I Oved same day as solid smiley last cycle. I’m thinking I’ll test twice a day from today (my third flashing smiley) to see if I can detect surge a bit earlier. 
We decided we would BD tonight and maybe try every night until Ov, which if I have same OPK pattern should be Sunday. 

How are your Ov symptoms looking? CP showing any positive signs?


----------



## Tesh23

To be honest I felt the grapefruit juice only helped a little- I actually notice s better ewcm a couple days after I stopped it. And if it’s the concentrate it may not be as effective as it will have less of the actual grapefruit. I would up my dosage of omegas and drink plenty of fluids. I didn’t do grapefruit juice this cycle and I feel I have better quality cm even if it’s not copious amounts.

I def think you will O early this cycle!! We have also decided to bd tonight until O. It looks like my opk is much darker today but not sure if it’s positive yet but it looks very close? What do you think?

My cervix still only feels medium, medium and high right now but it feels very lubricated with ewcm. I think I will get a positive opk by this evening or tomorrow


----------



## swedengirl

Oh your OPK looks really close to being positive to me- although not quite! Im guessing you’ll get s positive really soon though!

My CP is high, firm but open. So I’m guessing I’ll also O earlier too. Getting a bit of EWCM. I decided to drink a glass of grapefruit as I like to take my vitamins with juice anyway so just decided to go with it!

I had one cup of tea and one glass of grapefruit and now I’ll hold off from liquids for a couple of hours and do another OPK after lunch. I’m guessing it will still be a flashing smiley for the next couple of days but figure better to try to get my surgess early as I can! 

I reallllllllllllyyy Hope this is our month!!


----------



## Tesh23

I’m hoping to get a positive today or tomorrow! I’m going to test at 2pm and again at 6pm. If I get a positive opk today that would be the earliest I ever got one. Cd11!

I def think you should keep up your opks because you MIGHT get fewer days of flashy smileys this cycle too if the soy is going to bring forward your ovulation. 

I SO BADLY want this to be our month!!! More than anything!


----------



## Tesh23

When is your birthday? And your dd’s birthday?

I remember you saying you were both December babies!


----------



## Anababe

Hello!

Sorry I completely disappeared Its been an emotional couple of days!

Well I'm nervously back, although maybe too late? I dont know.

My partner is really stressed at the moment, he said the same evening of the fall out that he didnt mean what he had said, other things just got on top of him and so when we argued he just said all that out of anger to hurt me. Which I've explained isn't something I can cope with him using just to hurt me in a silly fight as it's such a big thing for me. I've spent the last two days asking him over and over if hes sure and I cant have him playing games with TTC it's too hard for me.

Anyway, I dont know if hes just saying that because he feels bad or maybe things are just getting on top of him but ive made extra sure he wants to continue, he knows I'm ready to ov and is happy to start bd again so here I am, good job i didnt actually stop temping, i couldn't do it I think I'm too used to it now lol

I'm on CD10 which is when I usually ov but we haven't BD at all yet, tried to last night but got interrupted by kids waking up so kind of killed the mood!

I had quite bad twinges yesterday, very crampy but I've not alot of ewcm like usual. I have a lot of CM it's really wet and slippery but also kind of lotiony, slight stretch to it but nothing major. But, Cp is high and soft so with that and the cramps yesterday I'm worried I've already ovulated during last couple days without ewcm and missed it.

The worst timing all this happening last two days. I'm just hoping that the soy has made my ov day a bit later, haven't yet noticed a temp shift so may still be in with a chance if we BD today and tomorrow.


----------



## Tesh23

Yay Ana!! So glad you’re back!!! :flower: Come and join us in April Easter Eggs for the testing thread!

Glad you and your partner managed to work things out. A similar thing happens to dh and I last cycle where I thought our ttc had come to an end but we spoke about it properly and both agreed it’s something we both really want no matter what and things are going great.

I would say if your cervix feels soft and open definitely go for bd! Soy can do strange stuff to our cm so it might not be a reliable indicator- thank goodness you continued to temp. Are u using opks at all? I would bd from today until you confirm O. That’s seems to be the game plan for Sweden and I as well lol.

I’ve also been a bit crampy today so O is def soon. I did another opk at 2pm and it seems a bit lighter than the one at 10am. I’m goin to keep testing but we are definitely going to bd today and tomorrow so should still be covered.

My cervix is now feeling soft high and opened as well so it does seem about time to O.


----------



## swedengirl

Yay welcome back Anababe! My OH and I had similar things when TTC DD. When he was still coming round to the idea of actually TTC we went through a few months starting and stopping. I think when they are stressed TTC seems so stressful to them as they have to “perform”. We get the good side there as less pressure on us actually performing during the act.

Tesh- I’m the 8th and she’s the 3rd! It’s an expensive month for my OH!!
Do you think you’ve surged? Really seems like you’re due to Ov imminently!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hi ladies!! Just backreading, sounds like you are all super close to the big O! Tesh, I used almost identical OPK cheapies last cycle, and you want them to be as dark or darker than the control line. You are definitely super close! I test three times a day during the week of and once I saw the line appearance the same as the control, we started the bd'ing! Also, are your girls's twinges more like cramps hear your ovaries? Tesh, I don't know if you remember, but I had crazy cramping during ovulation this last cycle. I think that's a great thing if they continue for you gals! I'm crossing my fingers for you all and praying that this is your cycle to get your bfps! When will everyone be testing?!


----------



## Anababe

Thanks I'm so glad to be back but what if I ovulated yesterday and can only BD from today, worried ive missed it, wont know til I temp tomorrow and see if its risen. Still a few cramps this afternoon though and cm is getting a little more stretchy so maybe getting there soon. CD9 is very early so cant imagine I would have yesterday.

I am supposed to be doing opks but I didnt buy any a couple days ago as all that happened with my OH, I can go for some this afternoon and hopefully catch it in time.

My sex drive is quite high at the moment which is very unlike me so that's got to be the soy!

Looks like we are all due to ov around the same time, super excited for this month!


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Yay welcome back Anababe! My OH and I had similar things when TTC DD. When he was still coming round to the idea of actually TTC we went through a few months starting and stopping. I think when they are stressed TTC seems so stressful to them as they have to “perform”. We get the good side there as less pressure on us actually performing during the act.
> 
> Tesh- I’m the 8th and she’s the 3rd! It’s an expensive month for my OH!!
> Do you think you’ve surged? Really seems like you’re due to Ov imminently!

I’m not sure if what I got this morning was a positive or not. I’ve attached today’s cd11 tests. First one is 10am, second is 2pm, third is 5pm. It looks very very close to positive but then again I’ve never usually got a proper positive with these manual opks. I usually get my positive test on a digital on cd12 and that’s always been exactly consistent. I will keep testing cd12 tomorrow 3 times and if I get fainter lines the cd11 10am would def be a positive for me personally. If I get a proper positive cd12 tomorrow then it will make sense. I feel very close to O, my cervix felt open earlier but now just medium to closed so I will just have to wait and see.



FaithnHope41 said:


> Hi ladies!! Just backreading, sounds like you are all super close to the big O! Tesh, I used almost identical OPK cheapies last cycle, and you want them to be as dark or darker than the control line. You are definitely super close! I test three times a day during the week of and once I saw the line appearance the same as the control, we started the bd'ing! Also, are your girls's twinges more like cramps hear your ovaries? Tesh, I don't know if you remember, but I had crazy cramping during ovulation this last cycle. I think that's a great thing if they continue for you gals! I'm crossing my fingers for you all and praying that this is your cycle to get your bfps! When will everyone be testing?!

Faith I’ve never been good with the manual opks lol and I can’t ever remember getting a proper positive on them but I will keep testing until I confirm O.

I do remember u sharing about your O cramps!! My cramps are def my ovaries as it’s left and right just next to my hip bone - I’ve also had intense hip pain for one day. Haven’t had any intense cramps for the last couple days now.

I’m not sure when I will test my AF is due around 4-5 April. I’m going to try and hold out to cd9 lol.

How are YOU doing? Is everything going ok with you so far? How are U feeling?



Anababe said:


> Thanks I'm so glad to be back but what if I ovulated yesterday and can only BD from today, worried ive missed it, wont know til I temp tomorrow and see if its risen. Still a few cramps this afternoon though and cm is getting a little more stretchy so maybe getting there soon. CD9 is very early so cant imagine I would have yesterday.
> 
> I am supposed to be doing opks but I didnt buy any a couple days ago as all that happened with my OH, I can go for some this afternoon and hopefully catch it in time.
> 
> My sex drive is quite high at the moment which is very unlike me so that's got to be the soy!
> 
> Looks like we are all due to ov around the same time, super excited for this month!

Ana I don’t think you’ve missed O yet, cd9 would have been very early and it is earlier than your norm. Also if the egg can survive 24 hours you should def still be in with more than a chance!

My sex drive is also up tremendously this cycle which is also rather strange for me too. Orgasms feel different and a bit more intense too! Sorry if tmi.

We’ve only dtd twice so far this cycle so will bd until I confirm O and then one day extra just for good measure. I may just use my softcup on the last try.


----------



## FaithnHope41

That sounds very promising hun!! What times of the day are you testing with your OPKs? Your lines are definitely getting darker so I would say you are getting close! Do you guys have mucinex in SA? It really helps with the CM before and during ovulation. I think it helped us! 

I'm doing pretty well. :) Some cramping still, but not as much and not very frequently. Heartburn is awful which is crazy considering we're only in our 5th week. Beside that, fatigue and sore boobs, but feeling pretty good. When I am hungry, I like have to eat right then lol

I so wish that you'll be joining the PG club in a couple weeks!! [-o&lt;


----------



## swedengirl

I really wish I could help with the OPKs Tesh but I find them impossible! From what I know though you look really close to surging! Also with the sex drive it always goes crazy for me around Oving and I always get super intense orgasms too! 

So glad to hear you’re getting strong symptoms Faith- even if heatburn is uncomfortable- symptoms show everything is progressing great!

Anababe I really don’t think you’ve missed the egg! Get BDing!!! So glad your back on this month with us

Afm- we have kick off! We’ve officially started BDing for this cycle. What’s sooooooo crazy is I looked back on my BFP chart and we started BDing on the 20th of March too! I really hope March is our lucky month!! I’m thinking I might suggest we skip tomorrow unless my OPK shows a surge as I really think I’ll O on Sunday so want to really focus on Friday, Saturday and Sunday! But wanted to today in case I Oved early.


----------



## Anababe

Aww glad everything going well faith. Strong symptoms is great! I always suffer heartburn during pregnancy too. Hope we are all joining you soon!

Tesh I wouldn't say any of them are positive just yet but like you say if they get fainter now o would take that top one as your positive.

Well I bought some opks today just done one at 6:30pm and its negative but it's the strongest line I've had, I totally missed my surge on them last couple times I've tried them so will test three times a day now to hopefully catch it.


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden I also find them impossible but thought I would give it a go this cycle as I used the digital ones for the last two cycles and really didn’t want to fork out anymore. They are very hard to use as they work according to your particular body and hormones and everyone is different. In the past I’ve never gotten a line exactly matching the control but on my digital I always got a solid smiley on cd12. On my bfp cycle was the only time I got a solid smiley on both cd12 and cd13 so I’m pretty sure my lh surge happens almost on time each cycle. 

I figure that it may be positive Tom at cd12 on schedule but these manual opks are really so confusing lol. In a worst case I will just end up tracking via cp, cm and temps. 

I popped in a soft cup as well 30 mins after dtd just to keep everything in so even if my cervix softens and opens up more hoping it will help. My chart also had the same dip I get every cycle on cd10 and then it rises a little and I ovulate. Hopefully tomorrow will bring more clarity to everything. 

I think your bd scheduling plan is on point - def wait to see if you’ve got a flashing or solid smiley tomorrow. We managed to bd early around 5pm while ds was busy with grandparents so it felt good not to do it too late as by the time we put ds to bed we’re both exhausted!

Ana glad you were able to get your opks! Mine looked like that on cd10 as well which was yesterday, and today I got darker lines so I think you may ovulate a little later? Prob because of the soy.

We all seem on track to O around the same time which is incredible.

And faith yes, we all really hope we’ll be joining you very soon! We don’t have mucinex but we do have cough syrups with guafenissein in. It doesn’t seem to do anything for me though personally as I’ve tried it when ttc previously. I have heard a lot of ladies have great luck with it though! My doses of omega and the RLT seem to have improved my cm tenfold this cycle so I’m happy in that department. 

I’m glad about your symptoms they seem spot on and I’m sure your little been is thriving! Can’t wait for you to update after your scan :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

So I did one more opk tonight at 10pm and the line is back to almost positive and hasn’t gotten lighter so I may most likely get my positive on cd12 tomorrow. 

I just realized I only have 2 opk tests left :dohh: so after tomorrow I’m not going to be doing anymore opks and will just track off cm, cp and temps.

I removed my softcup before bed just now and had the stretchiest ewcm I’ve ever had ever- must have stretched about 8 inches without exaggerating!! Cervix was super high almost unreachable and very soft, but still not properly open. Thinking I will O by tomorrow night Thursday cd12 or on time at cd13 Friday. 

Pic is cd11 10pm test


----------



## Tesh23

Fmu test cd12 - 8am

The test line came up before the control this time, but only a thin line in the test part seems really dark / as dark as the control.

Will use the last test in a few hours.

Getting lower back pain today which usually means O is close.


----------



## swedengirl

Oh that looks like you’re heading to O Tesh! Bet that afternoon one is a for sure positive!

Anababe let’s hope you are going to O a little later this month. How are your temps looking today?

I’ve woken to tons of EWCM, a high soft and open cervix but still a flashy smiley! I’ll do another one this afternoon and I have a feeling I might get a solid smiley. It will be incredible if I do as I’ll be Oving substantially earlier! 

It’s so insane we are all taking soy and so close in our cycles!!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden I def think I will surge today as I do usually surge on cd12. I have been reading that if even a portion of the test line is as dark or darker than the control to take it as a positive as it is picking up the concentration of lh still.

I have no control so I’m probably going to use my last one just now lol I’m so impatient.

I soooo hope you get your solid smiley today!!!! That will mean we will ovulate around the same time how lovely! 

Ana how are your opks looking today? I hope you’ve got some progression. The soy shouldn’t make us ovulate too differently from our norm so I’m guessing you will ovulate soon as well! 

I’m happy if I surge today because we bd’d Yesterday afternoon and then will do again this afternoon and then again tomorrow. Maybe a day after just to be extra covered.


----------



## Tesh23

I’m calling it!! 

Got my positive bang on time cd12! My last test too lol.

I’ve never got a test line that dark on these before. All the O signs are there as well get slight cramping again on left and right side near my hips and lower backache off and on.


----------



## Anababe

Yay tesh that's a definite positive!!

Temp gone up for me a little today I think I ov'd a day early at CD9 the cramps were so strong that day. I'm gutted, we didnt even BD last night because my partner was tired after being busy all day and I didnt want to keep pressuring him. 

I'll do an opk in a min, if it's slightly fainter then I know I've missed my surge. If my temp doesn't drop tomorrow a little then FF will put crosshairs on CD9.

Nothing we can do this month if that's the case just bad luck with timing for them two days I lost.


----------



## swedengirl

So exciting Tesh!!! I’d be calling it too!!

Let’s hope your OPK is darker Anababe!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks girls xx

Ana I wouldn’t count yourself out just yet. Your temps don’t seem consistent are u taking them at different times? If so you may not be able to accurately use them.

Fingers crossed your opk is even a bit darker today please post your test! Also how is your cm and cp atm?


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden what time will you test again?


----------



## Anababe

Barely even a line on the opk this morning. I do usually temp consistently yeah but I woke up at 5am today which is a couple of hours earlier than usual. I temped again at my usual time which was higher so I used the earlier temp as it was after a longer sleep.

Cm is completely dry, I'm fairly certain I've missed it but will keep going for a couple of days til FF confirms it.

My temps were a bit different during my period this time took a while to drop below last cycles coverline that's why my chart looks quite rocky at the moment, if I discard them early high temps it doesn't look so bad. 

Not alot I can do if we have missed it, just have to wait and see what tomorrow temp is like.


----------



## Anababe

Top and middle are 6:30pm and 10pm last yesterday, bottom is fmu today at 8am.

Arrggh I'm so annoyed, everything just seems to have got in the way of BD this cycle. Nevermind least I can say it's my fault and not my body not working. Just wish I could get my ov a bit later, even my usual CD10 is a bit early.


----------



## swedengirl

I’d say keep BDing and do OPKs for a couple more days just in case! Def don’t go on CM as a sign with the soy.

Why do you want to Ov later? Is there a benefit to it? I’m a late Over normally and hate the wait to Ov! 

Tesh- just drank my grapefruit and had a cup of tea this morning. I’ll pee soon and then not drink again until I need to pee at which point I’ll test again- that was around 14.00 yesterday!


----------



## Anababe

I dont know about early ov I just assumed it was better to have it around CD12-14. I thought maybe if I'm ovulating too early my eggs may not be as mature but I could be wrong. I do prefer having shorter cycles as is not as long to wait! but I just thought maybe that's something that may be causing me not to fall pregnant. I'm probably wrong I do over worry about everything in life not just TTC related stuff :dohh:

Will see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana I agree with Sweden it can’t hurt to bd in the mean time and continue your opks, just IN CASE the soy does in fact make you O later.

Even if you did ovulate cd 10 you still may have a small chance if still catching the egg. And with ttc anything is possible sometimes. I definitely have heard stranger things happening!

Sweden that sounds like a good plan! Can’t wait for your result!!


----------



## swedengirl

Ahh ok Anababe! I hadn’t thought of it like that- I’ve just heard oving late is bad! Guess you’re screwed either way!

Still flashing smiley here! I have 11 sticks left so might do another tonight.... as going off last months it should be Sunday so that gives me the chance to test a couple of times a day until then. I’m just screwed if it doesn’t happen then but think it should!!


----------



## Anababe

Fingers crossed Sweden. I've never used the digi ones so not sure how they work, do you need to wait for a solid smiley now for it to be a positive?

Well, just shows how quick things can change.. after my posts this morning I started getting twingy ovary pains on one side, it's been a couple of hours now and I've just been to the toilet and check cp (Which was low this morning and dry) and it's super high and soft and a really good start of ewcm! I dont believe how that's changed in the last 3 hours. Will BD every day now and hopefully still catch it!

Just taken another opk, it doesn't seem to have got any fainter on this one? Bottom one is the one I've just taken at 12pm


----------



## Anababe

Sorry forgot to add the pic lol


----------



## swedengirl

No it’s definitely not fainter- I’d say a tad darker actually! So exciting you’re not out this month! I had a feeling you’d message and say that you’re still in for this month!

Yes the digi ones track both your estrogen and LH. So you get flashing when estrogen increases and your entering fertile window and then solid smiley when it detects your LH surge! I’ve decided I will test this evening. I’ve started getting twinges now so think I will O soonish!


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden fingers crossed for that solid smiley later. If not I really think you may get one tomorrow! Praying it’s soooon!!!

Ana yay those are great signs!! And it could be my eyes but it looks slightly darker than the fmu test. Fmu doesn’t really seem to yield good results unless you’re close to your surge. Fingers crossed your temps stay low tomorrow!! You’re still in the game!!

Twinges are still there for me So paying close attention as I usually feel myself ovulate. We will bd at about 5pm today and then around 9-10am tomorrow morning. I think that will give us the best chances esp if my surge was detected this morning and I ovulate between this evening and tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Anababe

Yeah I seem to be saying I'm out then in then out, it's been a bit of a up and down cycle this one so far! ooh sounds exciting for you hopefully wont be long now!

We have finally managed to BD now so even if ov was yesterday/today I'm sure I'm still in now lol 

Luckily I wont have much time to stress about it all now as It's my daughters birthday over the weekend and we have bought her a pony so been busy all week at the stables (I have my own horse anyway) and trying to keep it from her, cant wait to see her face when she sees all the balloons etc on the stable <3


----------



## Tesh23

Yay Ana glad you got to bd! At least you’re still in with a chance this cycle.

Afm we dtd at about 5pm today, and although my cervix was very slippery and wet, high and softish it still didn’t feel open really.

I don’t have any more opks but on my bfp cycle I had two days of positive solid smileys on cd12 and cd13 and ovulated on cd14. I wonder if it that may happen this time around as well. I’m just going to wait for my temps to confirm ovulation now. I doubt I’m going to get a rise tomorrow, but may get a rise Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## swedengirl

Awhhh what an awesome gift Anababe! And so great you got to bd and your with us on this cycle!

Tesh I’d just keep BDing now until you get a rise, based on your opk that should be soon!

Tested again and still flashing. I got insane cramps/twinges for about an hour earlier. I looked at my cycle with dd and got those about 2 days before Ov so hoping for solid tomorrow or Saturday! I’m going to say to OH we really need to try to BD Friday, Saturday and Sunday, but if he is up for it tonight too! I could BD everyday, but I know it’s a bit different for them! Trying to put more of the planning in his court with the timing this cycle


----------



## Tesh23

How is everyone’s opks this morning?

My temp is still low so likely will ovulate today or tomorrow. Still have slight cramping and lower backache. 

I’m so paranoid about the sperm not getting in there, even trying to conceive ds that was one of my major concerns lol. Hoping my cervix is more open today and tomorrow.

How is everyone’s bd schedule looking so far?


----------



## swedengirl

The sperm will get there don’t worry! There is millions of them and it only takes one to get there!

My OPKs are still flashing smiley. I’m a bit confused now to be honest as my CM has gone a bit more sticky and my cp is high, firm and not fully open. I’m trying not to go on CM as I know it dried me out last time. I found a little glob of what looked like EWCM but it was a bit white- not its usual clear colour. But I had to go searching- sorry if tmi! My temp has gone even lower today (might be because DD is finally back to sleeping in her own bed through the night) so doubt I’ve Od.


----------



## swedengirl

Ahhh I’m stressing so bad now. We definitely will BD today but thinking maybe we should focus on every other day until I see more signs and get a peak. The game plan was everyday from today as I guessed I’d O on Sunday but now I’m worried the soy gave me early high reading on the estrogen part of these OPKs.... I did get two low readings to start though


----------



## Tesh23

Doesn’t sound like you’ve ovulated yet you’re right. My cervix position and opening also really bothers me because I was show for 3 days when I conceived ds which had never happened before. Praying it changes through the day. They say not to go on cp but rather work on cm. It feels very wet and slippery inside esp my cervix bit the opening only feels slightly open if I can even call it that.

My cm is very watery today with a tiny bit of ewcm not sure how I should record it on FF.

Do you think your cm will change throughout the day? That has happened to me before. How many days of flashing smileys have you had now?


----------



## swedengirl

It’s so hard with figuring out exactly what CM is. I’d go EWCM if you have some!

This is day 5 flashing. Last cycle I had 6 flashing and then day 7 solid. It kind of makes sense as I normally get like 2 days watery and then 5 days EWCM. The thing is normally I have loadsssss of EWCM 3 days before O. Like sorry if tmi but it literally falls out when I pee! So it’s scary for me when I’m so dry. 

I’m going to try and still go with the fact going off last cycle I should get peak and ovulate on Sunday. Although maybe peak tomorrow as I’ll test in the afternoon too. 

I looked at my last soy BFP and then I didn’t record anything 2 days before O, and I’m guessing that’s because I was annoyed that my symptoms weren’t ideal. So maybe that’s what’s happening now....

Trying to go with we will figure it out if I don’t O by Sunday but let’s go with the fact I will! Easier said than done though


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden the good news is at least you haven’t missed ovulation. I think bd tonight and then every other night IF you don’t get a solid smiley today or tomorrow. If you don’t get a solid smiley tomorrow then take a break from bd and start again on Sunday. That way if you do get a solid by Sunday like you suspected then it will still be well timed. 

Cm can be because of the soy and can also change quiet quickly too as can cp so there’s still time for that.

When will u test again with opks?


----------



## Tesh23

If you’re worried about the cm I would try upping my omega 3 dose by double just for these next couple days. Omega is something that you can’t really overdose on and I’ve been having 1800mg - 2100mg a day! That’s about 6000-8000mg of fish oil a day. But no real side effects (doubt it’s affecting my cervix) other than good fertile cm and glowing skin lol. My cm this cycle is the best it’s been so far ttc #2.

I really think you will get your solid latest by Sunday. I had a look your chart and your chart from last cycle and the signs are def there!


----------



## swedengirl

Haha... I need to take a chill pill. Cervix is back up high, open and medium now. Also a little bit of slippery CM around it. Still not much but some! I’m not normally this crazy in the wait to O. But really have a good feeling about this month and want to give it the best shot!

I’ll test between 2 and 4 today and then again tomorrow morning. I’ll test three times tomorrow I think as think I would have got peak in the afternoon last time.


----------



## Tesh23

Yay!!!

Sometimes I hate that darn cervix it messes with our minds lol. Glad it’s back on track! I seriously hope mine cooperates soon this morning when I checked it was medium medium and slightly medium to closed. But the cm was on point. 

I also have such a good feeling for us this month I will be seriously disappointed if we don’t get our BFP’s this cycle. BUT let’s continue with this positive energy!!!! :happydance::dance:


----------



## Anababe

Nooo FF has put crosshairs on CD9! Nothing much on today's OPK, still a bit crampy on my right side this morning but not as bad as all day yesterday.

Honestly I think when I took that first opk at 6pm on CD10, I think I caught the tail end of my surge and if I'd tested the night before or that morning I would have got a positive and ovulated on CD10 or yesterday. FF has put it as CD9 but I dont use a BBT thermometer just a normal one and because even just half a degree makes a difference it is sometimes a day off with the crosshairs if my temp wasnt totally accurate. If I change that CD10 temp to 0.5 lower than it is it takes out the crosshairs and they will move to CD10. 

So basically at some point in the last 3 days I've ovulated and we only BDd once yesterday afternoon will do again today incase I O yesterday.

My cp is medium soft and open but not overly high now.


----------



## Tesh23

Ana how is your cm today?

Looking at your previous charts it looks like you ovulate on the last day you see ewcm which makes me think you may have ovulated yesterday?

I would def bd today just in case!! You may still have caught it x


----------



## swedengirl

The one second from the bottom looks the most dark- when did you take that? I’m guessing last night?

I guess you’ll know more for certain tomorrow.. I still think you’re in for a shot even if you did O as you bd yesterday!


----------



## Tesh23

Dh is a sport, he’s agreed to put the spermies into the soft cup and I’m just gonna insert It in. Just Incase my cervix opens more through the day I figure it maybe wise to just have them right up against the cervix for as long as possible.

The soft cups really helped when ttc ds so hoping it does the same trick this time round. We also don’t have enough time to bd today as we’ve got loads to do so it may be the best choice.

I’ve also had horrible cramping / tightening with bloating in my uterus/abdomen area for about an hour just now not sure if that was to do with ovulation as I usually feel a stabbing pain in my ovaries (left or right) when I ovulate. Does anyone else feel ovulation? This almost felt like a very bad stitch for about an hour and now getting sort of pulling pains


----------



## swedengirl

That sounds like what I had yesterday! I don’t normally have any O pains but got them last soy cycle and feeling them again this time. Had them for a few days before I Ovd last time too. 

Great that you can do an alternative to BDing today. And great your DH is such a good sport. I think mine would draw the line there and not be up for that- at least right now when it’s not been too long TTC.

I’m high and open now. Not as soft as O day but think everything looks like it will be happening in the next couple of days!


----------



## Anababe

Yeah Sweden the second from bottom was 4pm yesterday, I did test at 10pm amd it was just the same as this mornings, very faint.

Cm today is still very wet but it's more lotiony/creamy white just alot of it which is normal for me in the 2ww. I dont know, not a huge chance for this cycle but dont think I'm totally out. I just wont go crazy with testing I'll try wait til near AF being due.

Tesh sounds like a good plan, seem good them softcups I've never used them.

I usually do feel ovulation but my cramps have been different this cycle, they started earlier, were very strong on CD9 but more of a pulling/twinge in my right side and round to my back, like really achey. Then it went and came back yesterday but it was more of a stabbing pain in my right side yesterday, this morning is still quite painful on that right side to be honest but more in my back again. If I was going off pain alone though it was either CD9 or CD11 yesterday, they have been the strongest cramps I've had.


----------



## Tesh23

After the talk dh and I had about a week ago he really seems to be pushing for this cycle to be successful and seems he really wants us to get our bfp this month as much as I do. 

Cervix is now high medium to soft and only still slightly open.

No more cramping for me so far just achey hip pain. 

Last cycle FF said I ovulated on cd13 but on cd14 I had super ewcm and a high soft and open cervix. Hoping that will be what will happen again this time so get a chance with the right cervix! Lol I’ll just feel better. 

I promised myself I wouldn’t test too early this cycle like I went crazy last cycle but I just ordered 12 20miu cassette tests as they were going on special for R5 each lol roughly $0,30. 

I’m hopeless.


----------



## swedengirl

Haha Tesh... I said the same. I have one FRER from last cycle and said I’d test on 11dpo if AF didn’t show. But I spent the morning on and off the online shop contemplating ordering 3 FRERs for this cycle to test from 8dpo.... I really don’t want to though but I do at the same time. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. This TWW will be hard!

I decided to test at lunch and still flashing. But decided I’m going on Oving before or on Sunday so going to test again this evening.


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden I also have one test left from last cycle haha

I think the tests do both good and harm. It’s good as it sort of gives something to do to get through the tww instead of just guessing. It also gives us hope and something to hold onto. I also love the whole experiment of it all to see how early I can spot it as with ds I got a very faint positive on cd8. So I like testing to see if it will be the same or if my body will do things differently.

It’s also horrible because testing and getting nowhere or testing and falsely thinking u are getting somewhere is painful.

But I prob will start early (no shame) just especially if the tww is dragging!

I soooo sooo hope I get your flashing smiley this evening or by tomorrow! Come on lh surge!!

My cervix still feels high, slight softer than earlier and slightly more open too. I hope it will continue to get softer and more open! I’m going to be checking every hour lol. As soon as it’s open enough I’m going to pop in the soft cup. Fluid is still slippery and more watery now- I usually have more watery cm around actual ovulation so everything seems more or less on track.


----------



## swedengirl

Exactly! I’m definitely not doing ICs. I have one left over from last cycle I think that I guess I’ll end up using. But thinking if I order 3 FRERs that I’m covered from 8dpo until 11/12 when AF normally shows.

I’ve just spent soooo much money on these clearblue digis and the soy etc. I feel a bit guilty! But hoping this is our month and I don’t fork out a fortune again next month!

Currently led in bed with my legs in the air- hahaha :spermy::spermy::lol::lol:


----------



## Tesh23

Haha you go girl ;) yay for bd. I’m trying to wait until 5pm or until my cervix feels slightly more open- it is getting softer so that’s a good sign.

I haven’t tested with these cassette tests before hopefully they will be fine! But I’m done with those IC tests got too many ‘lines’ lol. I will use my last midstream if I feel I see something proper. I just know the tww is going to drive me bonkers and I haven’t even ovulated yet! (Close though!)

What cycle number is this for you ttc #2? This will be my third! It took me 15- 17 cycles for ds- really praying this month is our lucky month!!!

Dh and I are going for a night out later I’m not sure if I want to drink or not in case it affects my temps tomorrow morning... but I know I’m really going to want my glass or two of red wine!


----------



## swedengirl

This is cycle 4 actually TTC. We were using natural family planning but towards the end of last year started slowly relaxing with that and taking ourselves closer to O each cycle. But from December we decided we wanted to try but i was Oving then so only got in one BD that cycle. So had only two cycles with temping and good timing before this cycle!

Really Hope this is our month too and we get our December bubbas!


----------



## Tesh23

Seems we are both properly in our third cycle ttc. 

I think I may have ovulated earlier when I felt that tightening and hip pain because my right boob is really sore on the side. I haven’t felt my usual stabbing ovary pain though which makes me wonder... I guess it can be different each cycle and because of the soy...

Am now also lying with my legs in the air lol :-=:o decided to just syringe them in and wait half an hour before inserting the soft cup.


----------



## Anababe

Good idea Tesh, my two oldest sons were conceived with a syringe and legs up method.. worked great Haha

Cp is low firm and closed for me now so ov has definitely happened over the last couple of days. God I hope we made it in time! FF Is saying I'm 3dpo but i think I'll take that as 1dpo today, them cramps yesterday have got to be ov and my boobs got really sore then too. Guess I'm the first to step into the 2ww.. hope you both ov soon!

I cant buy pregnancy tests online, I just use them too quick if I've got them too far in advance. I wouldn't be able to wait haha I will prob buy a frer for 10dpo, I'm also not doing the ICs this time, I'm so sick of seeing lines that are not real!


----------



## swedengirl

I definitely think you still have a shot Anababe!!

Exciting you think you have Oved Tesh and looks like you have had great timing! Do you normally get a clear temp rise day after or are you a slow riser? 

Tested again and still flashing! My feeling is I will get a solid tomorrow afternoon- so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana I def think you are in with a small chance, fingers crossed for a miracle baby!

Sweden I get a clear temp rise after Ov. And by today’s temp I def ovulated yesterday so am officially 1 dpo and in the tww.

Dh and I went out last night and got back late, ended up dtd again at around 1am! lol

My cervix was also super opened when I checked and removed the soft cup so hoping the few extra spermies got to where they need to be. I can only hope now.

My cm is still watery today but I have a feeling it will change during the course of today.

How is it looking with you? I am praying you get your solid smiley today!!!


----------



## swedengirl

Yay to the TWW!!! And great you got in another BD! 

I’m hoping I’ll join you soon! Still a flashing smiley but really hoping I’ll get a solid one this afternoon! My OH is now unexpectedly going to have to go away for work from Monday evening until Thursday so REALLY hoping I ov by Monday! 

My signs are not too great this morning but hoping they’ll improve in a few hours like yesterday!


----------



## Tesh23

Oh no Sweden, hopefully you guys will get a chance to get one last bd in on Monday before your OH leaves! 

From your previous charts it does look like you’ll ovulate tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you that you do! 

Any ovulation signs yet? 

Haven’t had any more ovary twinges from 5pm last night. Really hoping I ovulated yesterday as I had quite a bit to drink yesterday and my temp was 36.8 when I took it. But I adjusted it to 36.4 . 

I will keep checking cm and cp just to be sure.


----------



## Anababe

Yay Tesh glad you O'd and managed to get another BD in!

I'm fairly certain I ovulated on CD11 going off cp, cm and cramps. I went to take my temp this morning and battery dead in thermometer!!! Oh no :dohh: So.. if the batt was dying do you think that could have affected my temps in the days leading up to it, maybe that's why my temps were a bit up and down, either way I'm going for this 2ww without temping because I cant get another now til next week! We managed another BD yesterday so I'm almost sure that we have caught the day of ov and the day after. I had to discard a couple of temps on FF just to move the crosshairs as I cant keep looking at it saying I ovulated on CD9, temps are looking more like my previous cycles now.

Hope you get your solid smiley today Sweden!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah Ana sucks about the thermometer. But great that you got another round of bd in!

I would think that a dying battery would affect the reliability of the temps. I guess you are now just winging this cycle and going with the flow- that’s great it actually seems less stressful!

I don’t have any pre-ov symptoms yet. Usually I have lotiony cm and feel a bit crampy. But there’s still time for that so we’ll see! 

Even though we got in a good amount of bd I feel a bit out this cycle. Like maybe 70% in and 30% out lol. Can’t wait for this tww to be over!

I think I may double my soy dose next cycle if this one doesn’t work out. And that will be my last soy cycle that I will try. Will prob give it a break after one more try.

It’s my sisters baby shower next week Saturday so will be occupied with that. And I’ve got a second round of assignments due April 15th so will prob get cracking on those.


----------



## Tesh23

Hmm I Didn’t experience any of my normal ovulation pain I usually do this time. Just that tightening/stitch for about an hour. 

Praying I had a strong ov still


----------



## swedengirl

I’ve also noticed less twinges than I had with my DD this time Tesh. Hope it’s not a problem!

I was feeling down and like we were going to be out as 12.00 test still flashing! But just checked and I’m full SHOW with gorgeous clear EWCM. We will be BDing tonight for sure and I’ll test again when I next need to pee. Got 5 sticks left so hoping I get a surge at least on one of them as not sure I can justify spending another €30 when I’ve already bought 2 this month....

Our DD at her grandparents now until tomorrow lunch so we can get some adult time together and relax a bit!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay Sweden!!! Perfect time to bd!! Get all those spermies where they need to be!

You’re super close now I def think that solid smiley is around the corner. 

I also hope the lack of twinges isn’t a problem this time.. I can’t wait to know already and it’s only like 1dpo lol. God help me in this tww it’s already driving me crazy hehe


----------



## swedengirl

Still no solid smiley. Eughhhh. I’ve started trying to interpret the lines on them now which I’ve been reading you shouldn’t try but one line has been dark and getting darker until my most recent test which it is slightly lighter. I’m guessing this is the estrogen, the other has been faint but getting slightly darker. I’m guessing this is the LH. So I might test again one more time today. I’ve got 4 sticks left so leaves me with 3 tomorrow. I got my solid tomorrow morning last cycle but just want to see it ASAP this time.


----------



## Tesh23

On my clear blue digis (not the advanced the normal ones) I always had a look at the line and it usually looked light at the beginning and gradually got darker. 

When I got my solid smileys the test line always looked as dark as the control. 

Does the lh line look as dark as the control line yet or does it look almost ?


----------



## swedengirl

Well that’s the thing, I’ve read the advanced don’t have a control. It’s two lines for two different hormones. I thought one was a control but apparently not... which makes sense as the “control” has varied in intensity- not by much but also I’ve only started looking at the lines the past couple of days.

My CP is changing so much. It was show and now more medium, medium but open. Normally I can really tell I’m going to O due to loads of EWCM so finding this stressul as EWCM is so scarce. I dont drink when TTC but tempted to have a glass of wine tonight to calm me! 

I REALLY need to O tomorrow!!


----------



## Tesh23

Cp can be so confusing I agree. It can change so quickly too - like yesterday i was so worried my cervix wasn’t opened but by the evening I was SHOW and through early the next morning then I felt it closing up again. It just stayed open for a few hours. I think just stick with your plan and continue to test as planned. 

You haven’t got your solid yet so having a glass of wine shouldn’t affect much. 

I think stress can also push back O... maybe just try to not think about it too much and do the one more test later. For me very last evening urine or second morning urine seems to give me better results. But if the lh line is getting slightly darker then it should be very soon that you will get a solid.


----------



## swedengirl

Here are pics so you get what I mean. Top 3 yesterday bottom 3 today with the bottom being most recent.

I think estrogen is the right line and LH left.... I could be wrong as there is little out there on them!


----------



## Tesh23

I think you are right about the lines.

The last test you took today - the lh line on that one looks quite promising! If we had to judge by the lines it def seems like your lh surge is around the corner.

If u don’t get a solid by this evening then I would be interested to see how intense the lh line is just to compare


----------



## Tesh23

I had a look at your previous charts - the day you get your solid you seem to ovulate is that right?


----------



## swedengirl

Well I used OPKs for the first last cycle. So last cycle yes I got my peak on the same day I ovulated. So with last cycles pattern I should get my peak tomorrow morning, but I only tested mornings last cycle. So hoped I’d get one this afternoon.

I just peed and I am awaiting the result!! 5 minute countdown now! Pleasseee be solid....


----------



## swedengirl

Still flashing and pretty much the same on the lines! Guess we will see what the morning brings....


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden that actually looks a tad darker than the last test I really think you will get your solid tomorrow!!

That last test looks really close to positive to me esp looking at how light the lines on the other tests look in comparison.

On your BFP cycle did u use the advanced digi tests as well?


----------



## swedengirl

No I didn’t use OPKs then! I only tried the ICs OPKs one cycle before my BFP but found them too confusing! 

We are going to BD this evening and hope for a solid tomorrow!! We will also BD tomorrow regardless. 

Fx for a solid and Ov tomorrow!


----------



## Tesh23

Good idea! Bd from now until your OH has to leave then at least you know you’re as well covered as possible for this cycle.

Fx for a positive test Tom!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Following along as I think I'm going to try soy next cycle if this one isn't our lucky one. x


----------



## Tesh23

Welcome Miss Zoie x

Hopefully you won’t be joining us and we all will move onto the first tri thread after this month! - in the nicest possible way

Sweden how goes it this morning? Please tell me it’s solid!!

Afm no symptoms other than my boobs esp right one, is slightly sore on the sides. Hoping it’s just a sign of ovulation and stronger progesterone. Cm there isn’t t a lot of it just a little when i checked and it’s sticky so pretty sure I’m 2dpo and ov was on Friday.


----------



## swedengirl

So still no solid unfortunately... ugh. I was certain I’d have it this morning. I’m so scared the soy has made me get a high reading on these advanced OPKs early. I have two left and not sure what to do. If we should just BD today and tomorrow and then wait for temp shift, or if I should go buy more. I’m guessing it’s stupid to buy more as OH is away so there is no need to predict but feels nice to know. I’m a control freak.

I might test once more late afternoon/evening and then one tomorrow morning. I guess that’s the best option as pointless spending a fortune on more tests if he’s away.

Bottom is this mornings.


----------



## Tesh23

Argh... well there’s still time as it’s still quite early in the day. Hopefully the second reading today is better!

How is the lh line looking today? 

I def think u should bd today and again tomorrow before your oh goes away. I don’t think there’s any point getting more tests as it would be pointless to continue to test after your oh is away. 

Just fx that you get your solid in these last two tests!!


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry added picture to last post! It doesn’t look darker but more of a solid line if that makes sense.....

I’m getting some twinges so hoping it’s a good sign!


----------



## Tesh23

I still stand by that I’m not a fan of using fmu with opks, but it does look slightly darker than yesterday morning. 

Really hoping later urine will get a result. How are your other signs?


----------



## Tesh23

I did feel earlier this week that you would get your solid this Sunday so I’m still holding out that you will x

The tests lines certainly look like they have progression so it’s promising.

The twinges are good too!! I didn’t really have the twinges on the day of ov just a constant cramp for about an hour and then slight twinges in the right later on.


----------



## swedengirl

I have some EWCM and a bit more watery. My cervix is just moving about. Was really high, open but firm when I first woke now I’d say medium medium open. This is my worry normally it’s pretty high soft and open for a couple of days before O, but I think I’m checking it way more frequently due to not having my usual amounts of EWCM.

When do you think the best time to test is? My two last ones yesterday look the darkest, so I’m guessing 15.00ish or 18.00ish?


----------



## Tesh23

Yes I would say test between 3pm-5pm.

I would say watery cm is a very good sign! The cm usually thins out just before ov to make it easier for the spermies to swim up the cervix.

And yes I think checking our cervixes way too often this cycle is a sure way to have a mental breakdown lol. Also things will def be different because if the soy, I think your cervix will be open around O time


----------



## swedengirl

So I think I’ll just use both sticks today at 15.00 and 18.00ish. I’ve been reading that often people don’t get peak on these tests. Eughh. I’m tempted to go get some normal OPKs but think I just need to stop and wait for temp rise which will hopefully be tomorrow or Tuesday. 

I think yesterday’s last test looked really promising. So I do wonder if maybe it was my surge? 

Just need to persuade OH to BD tomorrow too as I told him earlier in the week Sunday would most likely be last day. I’m sure he will but I get stressed when I feel I’m burning him out!


----------



## Tesh23

I think if u don’t get your solid today do t stress. Because there will be little you can do. I think bd’ing today and tomorrow will def give y a better chance, and just work of your temps u till you confirm O.

Even if you got a solid today, tomorrow or even Tuesday would you plan bd differently?

I also worry about burning dh out but it’s only two more days and it will definitely increase the odds if you can manage it.


----------



## swedengirl

No exactly if I got my solid I’d plan to BD today, and tomorrow if I didn’t have a temp rise in the morning. I don’t BD after a temp rise normally. 

So you’re right. Just go with it and pray I get a temp rise in the next 48 hours!


----------



## Tesh23

Absolutely! 

At least you know it’s two more rounds of bd and then it’s up to the ttc gods lol. 

I am still holding thumbs that solid makes its appearance today!!! 

And praying you see a temp shift tomorrow or Tuesday!!


----------



## swedengirl

Thank you! I’m not normally this crazy in the Ov wait I promise. It’s the soy throwing off my signs makes me anxious and I think these CB OPKs add stress- not sure I’ll use them again. Not these advanced ones anyway.


----------



## Tesh23

I absolutely do not think you are crazy. If you are crazy then I’m probably clinically insane by now lol.

I consider nothin to be crazy when it comes to ttc, it’s a crazy business after all!

I think these advanced digis are a bit confusing. I like the ones that give u a plain circle for negative and then a solid once you get your surge. The flashing smileys just seem to get hope up!

But going on the intensity of the lines I am pretty sure it’s today or latest tomorrow. With that being said your bd schedule seems perfectly planned x


----------



## Anababe

Hi! Been so busy last couple of days not had two mins to get online properly.

Sweden I really hope you get your solid smiley today, I have no clue how those tests work but the bottom lines are looking promising. 

Well I'm 2/3dpo and the twinges/cramping has only just stopped today, Friday was the worst but I still had them on and off yesterday. I've got the lowest chance this cycle but still got everything crossed we caught it, you never know. I'm just going to have a laid back 2ww this time if I can and not think too much about it.

I'm going for one more soy cycle after this then having a break completely from ttc and charting etc next cycle is our 7th and it's kind of taking over my life now. My partner says he feels like a machine because I only use him when I'm ovulating. So it's just getting to us both I think, we need to make it fun again.

Obviously hoping none of us make it to another cycle and we can join the pg boards!


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks both of you!

Love the idea of a laid back TWW Anababe. I feel the stress really doesn’t help TTC!

I say that and I’m here going backwards and forwards. Part of me wonders if I might have ovulated yesterday now. My temp went up this morning but I also took it an hour earlier so it might have been higher at the same time. But I also was a reallllyyyy restless sleeper last night. My CP is starting to feel a little post-ov but It could also just be getting pissed at all the fiddling. Just suddenly thought if some people don’t get peaks and you can continue to get high even after o then it might be a possibility.

Not going to check CP until this evening now, and I’ll take an opk then too. I was so positive about this month with timing and oving early and now I’m in limbo and going crazy.


----------



## Tesh23

Ana sounds good! A relaxed tww seems ideal. It helps to have things to take your mind off the tww. How was your dd’s birthday? I’m sure she was thrilled about the pony! That was my dream when I was little hehe

I will also be doing one last round of soy if I don’t catch this cycle but reallllly hoping this is it. Even a small chance is still a chance and your cm and cp on cd11 look promising!

Sweden I def think O is still coming for you, but if not at the very least you are covered for the most important days. 

I think the fiddling does affect things- I notice my cervix went into optimal position when I had left it alone for a good 8 hours! Lol


----------



## swedengirl

You were right Tesh definitely not Oved. Cracked and checked CP and I’m pretty near SHOW again. 

I’ll do one OPK this evening and the other tomorrow. I think I’d probably be better off not doing them at this point and just BDing but I’m so eager to get it confirmed.


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden I think that’s a good plan. I completely get your need to confirm it. I am exactly the same. It was driving me crazy with my almost close opks and the very last one proved to be the one I got my positive on. The exact same thing happened to me last cycle. My last digi and bam a solid smiley.

I really have a feeling you will get your solid this evening and if not this evening tomorrow morning. If you do the morning one I would recommend using a second morning wee instead of the first one.

I can’t wait to hear how your opk goes later. Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## swedengirl

Still flashing this afternoon but I’m feeling calmer as I’m definitely SHOW now, got EWCM and getting twinges/pain. So maybe in the morning. But I think I’ll def ov by Tuesday at the latest and as long as that happens we are in for a good shot!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah sorry Sweden... but great news about your cervix! Ov has to be soon!

How was the darkness of the line on the test?


----------



## swedengirl

It was about the same as this morning. I decided to just have a quick glance and not try and interpret as I’ve seen mixed things on what the lines mean so don’t want to try and guess.

It’s my last stick and same as you last cycle I got my positive with that. But it’s not going to really make a difference anyway, we will BD if it’s solid, and we will BD if it’s not. I just really hope I ov by Tuesday!!


----------



## Tesh23

I think that’s a super positive attitude! 

And you’re right it won’t really change anything with regard to bd. Fingers crossed for O by Tuesday!


----------



## Anababe

hope you get your solid smiley in the morning Sweden but if not you have done everything you can. I also agree about not testing fmu with opks, mine are always light if I use fmu. I try to do 10am for my morning one and then around 8pm if I’m testing twice or 3/4pm and 10pm if I’m getting close and testing 3 times a day.

Tesh CD11 was the only day I had ful SHOW with cp so I’m kind of holding on to that! I’m a serial cp checker too it drives me mad lol

My dad was just so shocked she cried bless her, she thought she was just coming to see my horse when she saw the birthday banners on the other stable she was so overwhelmed it was lovely to see. Hoping it’s a good incentive to keep her work at school and behaviour at home a bit better. She’s 8 going on 18 with her attitude at the moment haha

Here she is full of smiles <3


----------



## Tesh23

Aw Ana that is adorable!! They both look so cute in the pic! 8th birthday definitely made right there :D

Ana if the swimmers got there then I don’t see why just dtd in O day shouldn’t be successful. I think u caught it just in time. 

I also only had my show for about less than 12 hours Like my body was being bitchy about it lol!

My dh did tell me today he couldn’t believe how open it felt (sorry tmi!) so I’m hoping and praying that last round of bd got the swimmers where they need to be.

3dpo tomorrow and only symptom so far was sore side boobs on the right side day of and after O. It seems to be going away now or is only slightly there on and off. Other than my boobs feel fuller nothing else. 

I used to get sore boobs straight after O when I was ttc ds :( so makes me feel out. But I haven’t had sore boobs after O since ds was born. In fact I never got pms after my pregnancy with him! So I think ttc is bringing out all the pms or could just be the isoflavones!


----------



## swedengirl

Awhhhh that’s so cute Anababe! She’s one luck girly to have you as a mamma!

Oh the crazy CP checking is really aging my hands from all the washing! They are really dry and cracking. I need to stop! So makes me feel better that you guys also do it obsessively too!

I’m glad I sounded positive to you Tesh! Not sure if that’s what I am- I think I’ve just realised I can’t do anymore so just kind of given up guessing. I feel wayyyy more relaxed which should hopefully help me O. I will need to seriously think about using these OPKs again as the flashing smiley is strsssful! I’ve read others get a bit crazy with it too. Part of me wonders if it delayed my O. But hopefully I won’t need to! 

My gut says I’ll Ov tomorrow. That’s based on my CP and CM. I got pretty good at predicting from that previously but the soy has changed things slightly so we will see! I’ll be so happy if it does happen tomorrow! 

Tesh that’s funny I always used to get sore boobs after Ov but after my DD I never seem to get that anymore! I can’t believe your 3dpo already! How long is your lp normally?


----------



## Tesh23

I def would chuck those advanced digi tests after this cycle! And hopefully u won’t need to buy anymore opks for a long looong time hehe they are rather stressful!

Haha how crazy that your sore boobs after O also disappeared. I was much more aware of the soreness even though it’s not severe, because I haven’t experienced it in almost 4 years!! These last two cycles my boobs got sore around 8dpo. It’s strange because the pain now seems to come and go throughout the day, def progesterone related though so praying I had a strong O enough to get the progesterone symptoms.

My luteal phase has always been 12 days but I noticed for the last two cycles on soy it’s added an extra day. So I’m going to say 12-13 days for this cycle. If AF doesn’t come on the 5th (13dpo) then I will know that I’m pregnant as I’ve never ever gone past 12-13 days except once with a chemical. How long is your luteal phase?


----------



## Tesh23

3dpo - temp is higher. From last night while putting ds to sleep I start to have mild af cramps ( sorry for tmi) but the type where you get pressure in your rectum and pulling in your legs and achey hips. It lasted a couple hours off and on. And had horrible lower backache throughout the night. I’m also breaking out in tiny tiny little pimples under my chin and jaw?! Never in my 31 years have I ever had a pimple there and I usually break out with one tiny pimple on my forehead in the tww :( this progesterone def seems stronger this cycle. Boobs feel more sore on the sides today.

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## swedengirl

Great your progesterone seems strong Tesh! The symptoms sound promising. I really hope this is your cycle!

Afm- my opk malfunctioned this morning. It didn’t start flashing the test symbol once I’d peed. Luckily I dipped it so took it out- returned it and dipped again. It took a while but it started to process. I got a flashing smiley once again. Now it’s up to the gods really. We will try to bd tonight, and just pray I ov by Tuesday or even weds. Thursday is least ideal.


----------



## Tesh23

Curse these flashing smileys!!! Well at least you don’t have to have the stress of doing the opks anymore so really hope you feel more relaxed. Fx for an open cervix today for your last round of bd! Really really praying you will O by tomorrow [-o&lt;

I see your temp is slightly lower today so hopefully that’s your dip before your spike! Are you still drinking your tea etc? I wonder if the grapefruit juice prolonged the estrogen in your system? It’s supposed to prevent the metabolism of estrogen so it hangs around longer.


----------



## swedengirl

I haven’t drunken the grapefruit for a while now as got worried about the OPKs and the estrogen. I only drank it two days and then stopped. I waited for the flashing smiley before drinking it so it didn’t create a false positive. I have read clomid can make you get false flashing smileys though, but figured as I had three days low fertility before the flashing the soy couldn’t have impacted the result by then- maybe I was wrong!

I’m so crazy though as tempted to go get normal OPKs now so I have an idea how close ov is if the lines are slightly dark. But it seems a pointless waste of money BD wise, I just want to know. Can you read the lines on the normal clearblue OPKs?

I think my stress pushed back O. I think I’m super sensitive to stress with regards to ov. The months when not TTC I Oved day 17/18 regularly, but as soon as I started TTC it’s gone irregular and up to day 20 and 22. Just think I need to relax......


----------



## Tesh23

I def think the stress affects us all when ttc. And then add soy into the mix and it’s just a stress cocktail.

I don’t think you’re supposed to read the lines on the digis at all but my lines corresponded to ovulation whenever I’ve used them. Maybe get some of the manual ones to confirm? They will also be cheaper esp if you just now waiting for your surge and it’s close. You can also test more often as well! 

I don’t think soy will bring your ov too much closer than the norm so it’s prob just around the corner. I think your bd schedule is bang on though even if you O Tom


----------



## swedengirl

Ok so Ive decided I’m crazy to buy more. 7 strip manual ones are like 250 Swedish crowns which is like 400rand. And Ive already bought two digits this cycle which were more than that. So I just need to let go, bd tonight and wait for a temp shift.....

Please shift tomorrow or weds. Please please please


----------



## Tesh23

R400 bucks that’s crazy! I wouldn’t waste the money really esp since Ov is imminent.

Come on surge come on!!!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes it is insane. The pharmacies are really moving online here, so everything is much more expensive in the shops. 

I have lots of slippery watery EWCM. It is not normally so watery/slippery so hoping this is good. My cervix is just not playing ball this cycle though. It is high, and open but it is only going soft for an hour or so here and there. I have had EWCM and a pretty high cervix for 8 days now so really hoping it happens soon! Today there is definitely more EWCM though.


----------



## swedengirl

Ughhh a friend who had a baby a week before me with DD, just announced her second pregnancy. Can’t help but feel mehhh and jealous :-(


----------



## Tesh23

It def sounds like your body is trying to Ovulate. The thinner more slippery cm is great! It usually turns watery before O so yay. Either way all u can do this cycle now is wait, and the waiting is really the hardest part.

Ah crap.. some ppl make getting pregnant look so easy! I guess you will have to be happy her for now and hopefully soooon you will be joining her! 

My pregnancy tests arrived in the mail today so it doesn’t help having to look at all these tests and not be able to use them yet. Bleh


----------



## swedengirl

No I am Happy for her and really can’t be jealous, she tried for a couple of years before her DS, so now after initially feeling sorry for myself I’m so glad she didn’t have a tough journey TTC#2.

I’m insanely crampy today and have been all day. Totally like how I was in my last soy cycle. Still watery EWCM and cp still high, medium open. My OH called from work and asked if he could, would it be better if he left to go tomorrow lunch so we could BD tomorrow lunch. He said he would prefer that than BDing tonight as he’s pretty exhausted. I figured it was probably best just in case I ov weds and thursday whilst he’s away I still have a shot. But fx I ov today as we have BD the past 3 days!


----------



## Tesh23

Ooh!! Sounds like a very good sign esp if you remember it from your last SI cycle.

I think bd’ing tomorrow instead of today will actually improve your timing!! Good on your OH for thinking ahead. I really can’t wait for you to Ov now really hoping it happens by tomorrow!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> 3dpo - temp is higher. From last night while putting ds to sleep I start to have mild af cramps ( sorry for tmi) but the type where you get pressure in your rectum and pulling in your legs and achey hips. It lasted a couple hours off and on. And had horrible lower backache throughout the night. I’m also breaking out in tiny tiny little pimples under my chin and jaw?! Never in my 31 years have I ever had a pimple there and I usually break out with one tiny pimple on my forehead in the tww :( this progesterone def seems stronger this cycle. Boobs feel more sore on the sides today.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?

Hey girl!! Your symptoms sound very similar to mine last cycle Tesh! Breakouts in the chin area, lower backaches, cramping, sore bbs!! Gahhhhh!! Hopefully this is the month huni!! <3


----------



## FaithnHope41

swedengirl said:


> I haven’t drunken the grapefruit for a while now as got worried about the OPKs and the estrogen. I only drank it two days and then stopped. I waited for the flashing smiley before drinking it so it didn’t create a false positive. I have read clomid can make you get false flashing smileys though, but figured as I had three days low fertility before the flashing the soy couldn’t have impacted the result by then- maybe I was wrong!
> 
> I’m so crazy though as tempted to go get normal OPKs now so I have an idea how close ov is if the lines are slightly dark. But it seems a pointless waste of money BD wise, I just want to know. Can you read the lines on the normal clearblue OPKs?
> 
> I think my stress pushed back O. I think I’m super sensitive to stress with regards to ov. The months when not TTC I Oved day 17/18 regularly, but as soon as I started TTC it’s gone irregular and up to day 20 and 22. Just think I need to relax......

Sorry to hear about your stress sweets!! Have you used plain ol' internet cheapie OPKs?! I got my best readings with them. And you can get like 50 of them for less then $10 (not sure what your currency is in conjunction to the dollar lol) I hated the digitals because they just told you yes or no and you couldn't tell if you were getting closer or staying the same. The ICs were great for me! I could easily tell my surge was getting close and when I had my surge the test line was darker than the control line. 

Hope the time is soon for you girl!


----------



## Tesh23

Faith!!! How are you doing? Has your little bean got nice and comfy?

Did you also have breakouts under your chin? It’s almost like a fine smattering of tiny pimples. Tonight I am feeling really hot, my feet feel on fire. Got very slight AF cramps just now for about 5 mins and a bit of pulling and pinching on the right pelvic area. It’s prob just the progesterone messing around with me but I really want to symptom spot this cycle lol.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> Faith!!! How are you doing? Has your little bean got nice and comfy?
> 
> Did you also have breakouts under your chin? It’s almost like a fine smattering of tiny pimples. Tonight I am feeling really hot, my feet feel on fire. Got very slight AF cramps just now for about 5 mins and a bit of pulling and pinching on the right pelvic area. It’s prob just the progesterone messing around with me but I really want to symptom spot this cycle lol.

I did and still do! My chin started breaking out almost immediately after I had ovulated, also my back is all broken out, ugh! Are you having any pelvic pain or pressure? I also started having that about 3/4 dpo and still am having it occasionally. Don't be afraid to symptom spot! Seriously girl! I think we know our bodies best, and you can almost definitely spot it when it happens. I knew this last cycle was it. Charting my daily symptoms was insanely accurate compared to my first pregnancy. 

Sweet bean and I are doing just fine. :) Beside feeling exhausted 24/7, hearburn, and boobs that feel like they're going to fall off, lol, I feel pretty good. My sciatic nerve pain has already started to bother me a bit when I am on my feet for a long period of time. The joys of baring children :) I will take it every day though for a healthy babe. 

How are you doing tonight?! Can't believe your already almost 4dpo!


----------



## Tesh23

Well it’s almost 11pm here now and I’m lying in bed- had slight AF cramping again not as much as yesterday, not really pressure but backache and achey hips on and off. Also pinching on the left and right side. Sometimes by ovaries sometimes further down. Actually feeling the pinching a lot more at this moment.

I’m soo glad you’re doing alright :flower:

I’m so excited to know if you’re carrying a boy or a girl! Either way it is such a blessing xx


----------



## swedengirl

Faith so glad to hear everything’s going well and bean is nestling in!!

I’ve not got any cheapies. If I am not lucky this cycle I’ll order them for next! I used them when ttc#1 and found them insanely confusing but I’m also a lot more knowledgeable about them now..

Tesh you’re symptoms sound great! I really hope we can symptom spot together soon!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh - symptoms are sounding very promising! Do you feel different from the previous cycles?! So, we are not going to find out the sex of the baby this time around if there is only one baby. If there is more than one, then we will definitely be finding out the sex, but we found out with both prior pregnancies and decided since this will be our last pregnancy, that we want the sex to be a surprise until the very end! We bought our first newborn outfit yesterday! I about bawled my eyes out. It is a simple onesie, cream and black, with little cookies and milk jugs on it and says I like milk and cookies. I breastfed both my boys, so we are hoping to use it for a breastfeeding photo!

Swedengirl- I laughed at your comment about the ICs being too confusing at first, because with my first child, SAME. EXACT. THING! :lol: I hated them! Didn't really understand them much then, but same, I learned more about them after the fact! lol Hopefully you won't need to order any! [-o&lt; Hope your big O is tomorrow!! <3 Sounds like you are super close!


----------



## swedengirl

That’s so cute Faith!! I was so eager to find out gender of DD not sure I will next time around! But I’m sure I’ll become impatient if it happens! 

Tesh looked at my BFP chart last night and happened to notice I put skin breakout at 3dpo!! I think that’s the only time I ever clicked that symptom! So really hope it’s the same for you!

Temp still down today! Feeling ok as we can BD at lunch. I had two days of bad cramping in my last soy cycle on ov day and day before. I’m still super crampy so let’s hope it’s today!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay Sweden I have high hopes that today will be O day for you esp with the cramping! And bd will be perfectly timed.

This morning my right boob is sore only? Boobs seem fuller and a bit tingly. Had achey hips and lower back pain this morning and creamy cm only when I checked. Cervix is HFC.

How is your cm? Still watery?


----------



## Tesh23

Faith that’s so adorable!! I think it’s precious that you will only know the sex once baby is out, I don’t think I have the will power!

It drove me crazy not knowing with ds. I can barely wait for my assignment results I will probably be doing the cabbage test etc ASAP when I hopefully get my bfp hehe


----------



## swedengirl

Ok I can definitely say O will be today. I always think I’m HSO until I actually am an then I realise nowwww I’m HSO. Which happened today!! CM is perfect. CP is perfect. Just waiting for my OH to come out of his meeting and I’ll be jumping him!! Come on :spermy:


----------



## swedengirl

Also Tesh thought I’d share my BFP soy chart with you so you can compare symptoms. But FYI I am 99% certain my temp rose a day early due to a hot hotel room, so the DPOs are one day off. E.g 4dpo is actually 3!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay Sweden I’m so excited for you!! I hope you caught all those spermies!! Definitely looking forward to seeing a temp rise on your chart Tom morning! Praying that tomorrow is officially your 1dpo

Thanks so much for sharing your chart :flower: it helps to see common symptoms!! With ds I had nothing, none of my ovulation cramps nothing. Only pinching from 5-8 dpo then nothing and sore boobs from about 4-5dpo which gradually increased in soreness. Af type cramps only made their appearance around 10-11dpo.

My symptoms this round are most prob caused by progesterone. The soreness is barely there now but they do seem way fuller and heavier for this early on. I’m usually a B cup but they are quite easily a C right now. Not sure if nipples are so or not sometimes they feel like they are then sometime not. But ds completely destroyed them when breast feeding and the sensation had never been the same lol. I have had mild af cramping and backache this afternoon again but I think it’s still just the progesterone


----------



## swedengirl

I really think tomorrow will be my 1dpo! If not latest weds and FF pregnancy analysis says Good for both. Although today would be better in my thinking! Let’s hope it’s a temp rise tomorrow so I can stop spamming this thread with Ov watch! 

I had two clear symptoms that stood out that cycle. One was palpatations and breathlessness, which happened from like 4-6dpo. Then it was this insane hunger that started at 6dpo. I literally rarely feel like breakfast and suddenly I needed 4 slices of toast for breakfast and then I didn’t even feel satisfied! 

I had strong af cramping at like 9/10dpo and was certain af was coming too!


----------



## Anababe

Aww Sweden glad it looks like you will Ov today, perfect timing for BD!

Don’t worry about wanting to symptom spot! I say every month I won’t but can’t help myself!

I’m 5/6dpo and my boobs are so so sore at the moment, worse than when af is here and I’ve a lot of creamy cm. Not much else been going on to symptom spot a lot, today I’ve just had some really sharp cramps in my right ovary area, maybe a bit lower. Only for around 20 mins so not too long and I’m very bloated today. 

Otherwise having a fairly easy 2ww as I’m just so busy I’ve not got the time to think about it, I just had to check FF what dpo I am and I would never normally not know that haha I will be picking up another thermometer today though I feel a bit lost not temping I’m so used to it now. I’m hoping to hold off til Sunday to test, I’ll be 10/11dpo then.


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden at least you don’t have to stress about bd or opks anymore!! Just gotta wait for temp shift now. 

I’ve just noticed dry patches on my hands not sure what that’s about? Eczema?? Haven’t changed any soaps or lotions so that’s definitely odd. This tww is so annoying because all this I’m pretty sure is progesterone because of the soy only difference is these symptoms are different from the last two cycles. I never cramp (even though it’s slight) in the tww this early usually it’s just twinges. And boobs haven’t felt sore or full right after O in about 4 years. My nipples only started feeling very slightly sensitive just now but it’s on and off. Actually feeling a lot of pressure in them now! With ds I implanted 5-8 dpo and got a super faint positive at 8dpo and a strong solid line at 10dpo. Hoping I start implanting by tomorrow 

Ana your symptoms sound identical to my symptoms when I got my bfp with ds! I know what u mean about being distracted I just have this super strong urge this cycle to symptom spot. I generally do but I’m noticing everything this cycle lol. And yes def get a new thermometer it will help for noticing if your temps stay up past af due date! 

I think I may break in my tests on Friday 7dpo. It’s my sisters baby shower on Saturday so will probably only be able to test when I get home in the evening. Then will test twice a day until af as I have enough tests until the end of this cycle.

At the end of typing this my boobs feel on fire! Lol. Probably just in my head!


----------



## swedengirl

Anababe- can’t believe you are 6dpo already! Waiting until 10dpo sounds good if you’re taking a more chilled TWW. I hope I can follow in your footsteps. 

I love how you’re embracing symptom spotting Tesh! I can’t wait for you to start testing! 

I’m hoping I chill a bit more this TWW. I really don’t want to symptom spot! But going on my crazy the past few days I should probably laugh at that... I’m going to get 3 FRERs so I can test daily from 8dpo and not do any ICs!


----------



## Tesh23

I can’t help myself, even if I end up with AF I am going to symptom spot the heck out of this cycle lol! I don’t get too upset about bfns- I’ve been through 18 cycles of bfns altogether so I’m pretty good at accepting it. But I try until the end haha \\:D/

My boobs are huge this evening not very sore but def up a cup size, confirmed by good ol DH. My skin really feels horrible too - no more breakouts but just oilier and dull. Also dry patches on my hands almost reminds me of eczema! If this is not pregnancy I really hope I don’t have another tww like this lol [-o&lt;#-o:roll:

I’m so ready to see a temp shift on your chart tomorrow Sweden!!


----------



## swedengirl

Oh I wish I had more your approach. I get so down when I see BFNs. Your symptoms seem so promising- I have a good feeling for you this month!

Omg me too! I’m scared I won’t sleep as I’ll be so anxious to see a temp rise!! My cramping had eased up- was quite intense earlier. I dont normally cramp around Ov so its a good sign the soy has done something! My CP has been SHOW all day but just checked and more MFO now, so wonder if i have Ovd already!


----------



## Tesh23

Oh yay!! It does sound like you have. After O my cervix felt the same. I totally get you about the anxiety of temping and not being able to sleep, I’m the same. I get up like clockwork now around 6:20am as I’m already so looking forward to taking my temp lol. I have even started predicting temps so I put in a temp the day before and adjust it in the morning - mad I tell you! Ttc is driving me mad and it’s only month 3!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I’ve started waking up at 5 the past few days as so eager to temp! I’m also going crazy this cycle! So glad I have this thread to vent on!

I just ordered my tests!! There were some new ones available that detect as low as 5mIU. I didnt even know this was possible! Have you heard of tests this low before? I’ve ordered 4 of them and then 2 FRERs so I’m well stocked for my chilled waiting for AF TWW :lol::lol:


----------



## Tesh23

Haha likewise :)

Woah... 5miu??? I didn’t even know that was possible because sometimes hcg can present itself in our bodies at Concentrations between 1-5miu - from what I’ve read! I’m so keen to see how those go!! I love the science behind it all.

I couldn’t wait if I tried. It’s hard enough waiting until 7dpo! Lol. I’m only 5dpo tomorrow this tww is draggggging. I always feel the first week is the hardest and then I keep myself occupied by testing in the second week until af.


----------



## swedengirl

I am in the TWW!!!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeee!!

Put in two extra temps so FF confirmed!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay!!!!!!!

This is the first thing I came to check when I logged in today!! Woo hoo!!

When will AF be due for you? I will update the testing thread!

Come on little Easter Eggs please stick for all of us this cycle!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## swedengirl

Well I Ov 2 day before with my DD and got my positive on the 3rd of April so hoping I’ll get it on the 5th if not before! 

I’m away for a bachelorette spa weekend between the 5th and the 7th and would love to find out before if I get my BFP so I can tell OH. Will be hard if I find out whilst away not to tell him but I bought a little onesie that says Big sis for our DD back in December so my idea was to tell him that way!


----------



## swedengirl

OMG I’m soooooooo happy! Our timing was near perfect!!! Would have been great if we could have on Monday too but we were both so exhausted!

But got 0-4, 0-3, 0-2 and 0!


----------



## Tesh23

Perfect timing!! Your OH was such a sport too.

My DH is symptom spotting for me lol - yesterday I asked him to get me more salt and he’s like your taste buds are off and gives me a knowing look. I was like, OR there’s just less salt in here :shrug:

Boobs feel big still this morning still only slightly sore, but they seem firmer. I’ll take firmer any day lol after breastfeeding my ds it really did a number on my boobs. Sinuses are still troubling me can’t stop sneezing.

How are u feeling this morning?


----------



## swedengirl

That’s so cute of your DH!! I so Hope its your month. Firmer boobs sound like a really good sign! 

Nothing yet to report with me! I still have some EWCM which I dont tend to get day after Ov- guessing its maybe the omega three as my CM has been extremely thin and slippery this cycle! Or maybe the soy did good in the end for my EWCM. CP is medium firm medium. Normally by 2dpo it is really low.

Come on little Easter eggs!! Hatch for us!!


----------



## Tesh23

I also had watery cm the day after O then changed to sticky for 3 days now it’s creamy. 

I also noticed this cycle I prob recorded the most fertile slippery cm I’ve had on any of my cycle ttc so far. Like 8 days of slippery cm. Even when watery it was slippery. My only concern was I was SHOW for a very short time so hope the spermies from the previous days managed to get in there. 

Just got pray and will these little Easter eggs to implant [-o&lt;


----------



## swedengirl

I’m helping along the hopeful implantation.... started on the pineapple core and Brazil nuts! 

You guys doing anything to try and help implantation?


----------



## Tesh23

Looks great! Dh bought some pineapple the other day was just waiting for it to ripen a bit. May cut it today - do you think 5dpo is too late to have it? Also how long do we need to have it?


----------



## swedengirl

I’ve read mainly 1dpo to 5dpo. Not after 5dpo though. I’ve heard after 5dpo it can prevent implantation.
I’ve also read 4 days before O to 5dpo. I decided to do the 1-5dpo. 

Also I’m carrying on with omega three, b50, vitd and prenatal.


----------



## Tesh23

I’ve just had half a pineapple just now. I usually love pineapple but yuck it was awful lol.

I will just have that today and stop. Don’t think I can have anymore it was so awful bleh

I started taking my folic and d3 again yesterday, I was a bit relaxed taking it this cycle. I focused more on the onega3 but stopped that after O this cycle as it increased my cm a lot in the tww last cycle.


----------



## swedengirl

Ok so i know i should stop stressing but I’m supppper wet and loads of EWCM. Just checked CP and I’m definitely back at SHOW! What’s going on this cycle?

Now I’m stressed my temp was false high as I was so restless and couldn’t sleep properly last night. Ugh.

I’m sorry to bombard this thread with my Ov stress


----------



## Tesh23

Don’t stress. In my chart i was also hso and had watery cm on 1dpo. As long as you temp has a clear shift it should be fine.

Tomorrow’s temp should be up as well so just got to wait it out. It’s the hardest part!


----------



## swedengirl

I know! It’s just not normal for me! Normally I dry and close pretty quickly! I’m guessing it’s the omega three as last chart shows it too and that’s the only thing I’ve changed in both these months.

Sorry you get my thought process! It’s the problem with working from home- I get lots of time to sit and worry!


----------



## Tesh23

I feel so upset right now... :(


----------



## Tesh23

I just went to the loo and checked my cervix.. TMI bit there was a streak of blood in the cm. I’m about to post a pic....

Surely 5dpo is too soon for implantation bleeding. And it def can’t be af.

I never had IB with ds :(. And the earliest my period ever came was after 9dpo.


----------



## swedengirl

I was googling lots last cycle and found people with implantation at 5dpo!! So definitely not impossible.

I’ve also read you can get IB with some pregnancies and not others, it’s to do with implantation location!

Definitely don’t count yourself out!! It might be a positive sign!


----------



## Tesh23

I’m googling the heck out of it now.

Do u think the pineapple could have caused it? Getting slight af cramps


----------



## Tesh23

When I was checking I also noticed my cervix was so low right near the entrance, it felt really big and medium softness as well and definitely closed.


----------



## swedengirl

I highly doubt it’s the pineapple! How much did you eat?

I’ve read that too much bromelain can cause uterine contractions but that it’s near impossible to do that from pineapple but from supplements.

It could totally be implantation Tesh!!


----------



## Tesh23

I only had 8 pieces! But so many things running through my mind lol. 

I will just monitor it and pray I don’t see anymore of it. With ds I did implant quite early because I got a faint bfp on 8 dpo. A squinter but was def there. My boobs are feeling huge and more painful today too. Sore boobs started for me around this time too. 

I rem feeling poking pinching pains above my pubic bone from 5-8dpo last time. And then nothing. Aaaah I hate the tww!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh huni, I really have a good feeling about this cycle for you. The sore boobs and cramps are definitely a good thing. I have a feeling that was implantation bleeding especially considering you got such an early bfp with your 1st! Keep us posted girl!


----------



## FaithnHope41

@swedengirl and @Anababe how are the two of you ladies doing?


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Faith :flower: will keep updating?

Sweden how is your cp and cm now?


----------



## swedengirl

I also have a good feeling for you this month Tesh!!

My CP is stil SHOW and still lots of slippery EWCM. Weird as I’ve had a substantial temp shift. Anyway even if I ovulate today it’s still good timing so I shouldn’t worry about it anyway


----------



## Tesh23

Absolutely you were covered pretty great this cycle. Fx more another temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> 3dpo - temp is higher. From last night while putting ds to sleep I start to have mild af cramps ( sorry for tmi) but the type where you get pressure in your rectum and pulling in your legs and achey hips. It lasted a couple hours off and on. And had horrible lower backache throughout the night. I’m also breaking out in tiny tiny little pimples under my chin and jaw?! Never in my 31 years have I ever had a pimple there and I usually break out with one tiny pimple on my forehead in the tww :( this progesterone def seems stronger this cycle. Boobs feel more sore on the sides today.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?

I had to go back and find this. I’m putting DD daughter to bed now, she’s just drinking her bottle, and I have this exact pain!! Like I couldn’t describe it any more similar to what you have put Tesh!


----------



## Tesh23

Omg Sweden I got butterflies in my tummy. This can only be a good thing right? Esp if we’ve both had the same thing?

I seriously have such a good feeling this cycle for us. I actually refuse to be negative. I will be positive until af arrives! After all we are ttc, to say we don’t want it to happen doesn’t make sense. To be negative just puts a downer on everything we work so hard for. I would rather go with ‘im pregnant until af shows’! :happydance::rofl: And if she shows, well I have a plan for the next cycle and I will try even harder. 

But this evening, whether it’s all in my head or not, I just feel pregnant. My lower abdomen is so tender and crampy and I’ve not experienced this in the tww before. I have been freezing the whole day in hot weather and now I’m hot. My skin has been so itchy the last few days, my skin is horrible and it’s normally clear, this is the most amount of cramping/ stabbing pains I’ve ever had, and my boobs need a bigger bra. If these are all because of a normal tww progesterone because of the SI then I hope never to have this type of tww again! Lol

Are u feeling the cramps like I described? And the skin breakout? And how are your boobs?


----------



## swedengirl

The cramping is exactly the same! The hips and stuff. Also really low af type pressure cramping! 

My boobs feel a little fuller but nothing more right now!

I get a skin breakout on my chin every cycle so that’s not a symptom for me, but my BFP cycle I noted skin break out so guessing I got a break out somewhere else!

I also have a super good feeling about this cycle for us both!! I think that’s why my crazy has been on a whole other level this cycle as I’m so invested!


----------



## Tesh23

Super exciting!! Def good vibes all round

I think I’m going to turn in early I’m so sleepy and can’t keep up anymore. It’s like only 9:20 here now and my ds is still awake.


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden any update on temps this morning?


----------



## swedengirl

Well this cycle has been like no other... Ive never had Ov limbo.

My DD was awake for 3 hours with a cold last night so i didnt get to sleep until 1.00- normally I am in bed by 10. She stirred at 5, and I took my temperature. 36.27. Ughhh. Buttt didn’t move and went straight back to sleep and woke again at 6.30 and it was 36.57....

I guess it was so low at 5 today as maybe my body took it as like 2/3 o’clock? What do you think?

My cp is low and firm. And cp going creamy. So I do think I’ve oved. But I’ll check it more later as it changes after I’ve been awake for a couple of hours.


----------



## Tesh23

I would def say you ovulated cd18. And I don’t think it would make much difference to temps as long as you have rested 3hours and took it at more or less the same time I would say the temp is accurate. I would go with the second temp.

Creamy cm def signals ovulation and I’m betting you won’t see any fertile cm today x


----------



## swedengirl

Cm definitely creamy now and lots of it. So also think I Ovd on cd18! So 2dpo! 

I’m super achy really down low in my abdomen. Like my ovaries have had a work out! Not normal for me.

Tesh your chart is looking awesome! Looks like it’s almost triphasic to me! How you feeling today?


----------



## Anababe

Hi you two! 

Yay for Ov Sweden welcome to the tww!

I’m so so positive for you both this cycle I think your symptoms are fab and got everything crossed for you both!

Tesh that totally could be implantation bleeding! How exciting, are you testing tomorrow?

8dpo here and omg my boobs are so sore I could cry every time I even slightly knock them. Been like this for 3 days now, cp is medium, medium closed and have had loads of creamy cm since Ov. Had a few twinges since 6dpo getting cramps on and off during the day.

My busy week is slowing down now so I’m starting to think about it more, can’t believe I’ve made it to 8dpo and not even thought about a test yet lol Its because I’m fairly certain I’m out this time but still got everything crossed!


----------



## swedengirl

Hey Anababe!

So glad you have made it to 8dpo without stressing. Now it is quieting down, are you thinking about testing? Or still planning on waiting until Sunday?


----------



## Anababe

May test Sat but not before then, I’d ideally like to try and get to Monday! I might only be 7dpo as wasn’t 100% on if it was CD10 or 11 that I O’d so want to wait til I’m at least 10dpo. I have a fairly long LP usually 15 days so I want to try avoid having a full week of obsessing over lines before AF is due which is next Friday/Sat. 

I can’t believe how sore the sides of my boobs are, I usually have that in the few days leading up to AF but they are really painful at the moment so thinking maybe it’s the soy.


----------



## swedengirl

Let’s hope the sore boobs are an early sign Anababe!

My tests arrived today way earlier than I expected. I thought they would come on Tuesday! I’m really starting to want to pee on them already! I’m so excited to try theese 5miu ones. I have 4 of them and guess I’ll start with those at 8dpo. Then I’ve got three FRERs. Come on early Easter egg!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey ladies!

So I’ve had a busy day shopping and baking for my sisters baby shower which is on Saturday. Haven’t had time like I’ve had these past few days to be still enough to notice things, but boobs feel bigger than yesterday and the whole boob is starting to feel sore and tender, nipples only slightly sensitive, they aren’t excruciatingly sore or anything, had a small amount of creamy cm this morning with a thin brown streak of blood in, and yellow snotty cm in the afternoon - makes me feel out because I had that last cycle quite a bit.Otherwise just been bloated and my feet cold, still have lower backache and had achey hips all night.

Sweden awesome that you’re 2dpo already! And to think just a couple days ago you were on ovulation limbo. I know how you feel about the tests, when mine arrived I just felt the urge to use them lol. 

Ana you have more willpower than me, lol I will start testing from 7dpo tomorrow. Then from 8dpo twice a day until af.


----------



## swedengirl

Nice you had a busy day to be able to stop thinking about the TWW too much! Is the blood new compare to AF cycles? When are you going to start testing, tomorrow?? I think your chart looks awesome and got such a good feeling for you!

I can’t wait for weds so I can start testing! I have a busy Monday and Tuesday so hoping after the weekend it goes quickly!


----------



## Tesh23

I’m going to start testing tomorrow lol 7dpo

Just been to the loo and had a few pin head sized red flecks in my cm.

My cm is slightly weird too it’s creamy but has ewcm in with it tmi sorry, but it’s not sticky - iykwim?

I’m just feeling out today though for some reason... like this ‘implantation bleeding’ is just a trick if the soy. I never ever spot unless it’s one day before AF and it’s different to this. Pre-AF is usually tinged cm leading to brown discharge. This spotting is actual thin streaks/flecks of blood suspended in cm. I don’t know... when I first saw it yesterday I felt really sad like I know I’m out, then I felt happy now I’m feeling out again. Sigh.. I hate the tww.

I did have the highest temp I’ve had so far today 36.8 but I feel like it will dip slightly tomorrow. I’ve predicted 36.7 at the moment lol.

My boobs are huuuge! Still only slightly sore not excruciatingly so, but more sore than like a couple days ago if that makes sense.

Time definitely goes quick when u have things to do so I’m sure Wednesday is going to be here before u know it! I always feel the first week is the hardest wait. Then I start testing and it just feels like it flies!


----------



## swedengirl

It totally sounds like you’re having a second estrogen surge. I get it some cycles and get cloudy/creamy EWCM. Maybe it also explains the bit of bleeding?

The emotional I am/I’m not is so hard. I promised myself last TWW that this one I’d not do it. Just be positive I could be and testcif AF failed to show as I hate the limbo and guessing!

At least testing will make you feel like your getting some answers and hopefully give you an answer!!


----------



## Tesh23

Absolutely.

I really think it may just have been a second estrogen surge and I could have spotted due to the isoflavones or even the RLT? It’s supposed to tone the uterus maybe it’s quite sensitive. I’ve tried researching and it’s on the fence 50-50. 

I’m still going to continue to list my symptoms because a lot of them are very unusual for me. It almost feels like constant pms from 2dpo! I am wondering if the difference in isoflavones I used is giving me stronger pre-af symptoms. I guess only time will tell, at least i will have a record of all this that may help in future!


----------



## Anababe

I had a touch of ewcm mixed with my usual creamy cm yesterday Tesh, but just the one time I checked, the next time a couple hours later was back to creamy so If I hadn’t of checked a few times yesterday I wouldn’t have seen the ewcm.

I went dizzy today walking on school run it knocked me off balance a bit and I’ve got like a rash or tiny spots on my boobs, not all over just in one area more on one side than other. Which I’ve never really had before. so much for not thinking about it, first day where I haven’t had a lot going on and here I am joining in the symptom spotting! Haha I know I’m not going to last til Monday without testing, I’ve been tempted to do one all day today.


----------



## swedengirl

Anababe that sounds like a great symptom! I had that with DD lots in the early weeks. 

So exited to see you test today Tesh!!


----------



## Tesh23

So I feel really out this morning, other than slight lower backache, achey hips... my boobs seem slightly smaller and slightly less sore.

Ana had the creamy ewcm yesterday and this morning it’s creamy only for the first time but I’ll contiune to check as last cycle it started creamy and just went snotty for the rest of the cycle. 

Sweden yay 3dpo gosh time is flying but feels dragging! So tested this morning even after feeling out and here’s the test. Bfn just that normal shadowy line. And temp 36.7 as predicted hehe


----------



## Tesh23

I really doubt now what I had was implanation spotting it was probably just the second estrogen surge because it coincides with the creamy ewcm. 

Oh well not out til I’m out but definitely less promising!


----------



## swedengirl

I totally see that shadow but based on last cycle I wouldn’t read into it that much. Until you see colour I think it’s silly to read into it! We both had shadows all testing last month so determined we don’t get carried away! It’s still really early and a shadow is still something!

I was certain I was going to be out with DD. My CM turned watery which I read everywhere meant AF was arriving and my CP began to open a bit. Each women is different. Each symptom is different and each pregnancy is different! 

I have such s good feeling for you Tesh! 

I know! Cant believe its 3dpo. I Always find it goes quick to 4/5dpo and then it dragssssssss to 8 to get testing!


----------



## Tesh23

Gosh I couldn’t have said it better. You put into perfect words about the testing!

At least it will be quick for you until 5dpo and Monday and Tuesday you will be busy so hopefully 8dpo gets here super quick for you! 

I think what’s making me feel out as well is I never had all these symptoms with ds it was literally zero symptoms except sore boobs and a few pinches and then bfp. Lol almost too easy!


----------



## swedengirl

But it can be totally different symptoms for different pregnancies. Especially when we have carried a baby to term since getting a BFP last time- that’s got to change how we process and react to the hormones. Also you used new soy this month and RLT! Did you also try the clover?

So could be many reasons why it would feel different!


----------



## Tesh23

That’s very true when you put it like that...

I used a menopause supplement that had a min 25mg of isoflavones from red clover and 10mg isoflavones from soy. So it was a combo from the two different plants to make a total of 35mg per tablet and I took 5-6 tablets per day.

I wonder if the RLT toned my uterus so there are more blood vessels? Maybe implantation or maybe just some irritation that caused the blood? It was a thin red so def fresh blood. 

The only thing that makes me think I have implantation on the earlier side of things is I got a vvf bfp at 8dpo with ds and a solid positive at 10dpo.

Actually going to find the test pics quick so I can come back for comparison


----------



## Tesh23

This was a squinter that I tweaked because the lighting was so bad in my bathroom at the time. 8dpo evening


----------



## Tesh23

This was 10dpo at 7:30pm and it was solid within 30 seconds


----------



## Anababe

Morning!

Tesh I can see the shadow on that but this is why I don’t like to test too early I get so fed up of seeing these shadows! But I really think you have a good chance this time I can’t wait to see your tests over the weekend see how they progress. I’d be quite excited about the possible implantation, especially if the spotting at 5/6 dpo isn’t normal for you. 

I’ve not had the best night sleep, I’m so tired this morning, I was awake at 1:30am with heartburn, took ages to get back to sleep. There was a time I only ever got heartburn during pregnancy but I have had it occasionally in the 2ww on previous cycles, just not usually woken up by it. Boobs still very sore I can’t even lie on my front in bed and I keep getting very sudden sharp headaches, you know like a stress headache, only lasts a few mins at a time.

Another quiet day today, I may pick up a test later to do in the morning, I just feel a bit silly symptom spotting and testing early knowing I’m only in with a small chance this cycle.


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Ana, def not getting my hopes up this cycle because all my symptoms seem to have disappeared today - typical after Ov progesterone symptoms and disappearing mid LP. The implantation spotting last two days 5dpo then nothing then 6dpo even less then just yellow ewcm now, but yellow creamy earlier lol. I’m really beginning to think it was just a secondary estrogen surge symptom even though that’s the first time I’ve ever had it- could be because of the soy or RLT.

Your symptoms sound verrry promising, as they say all it really takes is one right! The sore boobs I def remember starting around 6dpo it so my last pregnancy and by the time I was 12/13dpo they were excruciating. Fingers crossed for you, can’t wait to see your test Tom!


----------



## swedengirl

Girls I really hope it’s your month!!! I have zero sore boobs but not had that post-ov since DD.

Buttttttt. Other than a bit of cramping I have my first symptom! My sense of smell seems to have really got stronger today. Hoping it’s the start of some BFP symptoms!

We are so crazy for trying to read in to these tiny symptoms!


----------



## Tesh23

I really hope it’s all of our months or at least one of our months! 

We are crazy but if we weren’t we wouldn’t be ttc :headspin::haha:

I’ve got enough tests to test through to 12dpo so I think I’ll test again this evening, and tomorrow morning and evening etc. I’m pretty sure I’m out as all my symptoms seem to be gone. But will keep testing for the heck of it seeing as I have all these tests staring at me lol


----------



## Anababe

Yay for symptoms Sweden. Sense of smell was first thing I noticed with my first pregnancy, was 12 years ago but I’ll never forget being at work and the coffee machine smell being so strong making me feel sick, I am a big coffee drinker but I couldn’t drink it right through that pregnancy and then with my youngest I was in the hospital restaurant, I’d had an appt for something and all I could smell was vinegar on everyone’s food haha

Your so organised with tests Tesh, i always wait til last min to buy them and end up spending a fortune, I’m really getting tempted now though I might even do one tonight!


----------



## swedengirl

OMG it’s vinegar I’m smelling the most!! Our DD vomited in our car a while ago and we couldn’t get rid of the smell. My OH read you should leave a bowl of vinegar in the car overnight so did that a couple of weeks ago. I’ve been driving in it since and not smelt anything but got in today and had to check if he’d put in another bowl without saying as it smelt so strong of vinegar!
Also, the toilet block scented thingy smells really overpowering today even though it’s beeb in there for a few weeks!

I remember it with my dd but think I was a bit further in to the TWW when it started. So it could totally be on my head!

Oh I’m so jealous you guys are testing!!! Excited to see both your tests later today if you can’t hold off Anababe!


----------



## Tesh23

OMG ABOUT THE VINEGAR! LOL! my dh made our ds fish fingers and chips for lunch today and I stole a chip of the plate and ate it. I was like ‘Eww why did you put vinegar on his chips today?!’ (Btw I hate vinegar on anything lol) and he’s like ‘I didn’t!’ 

This totally happened like over an hour ago and I’ve just read your messages now. Good sign? I’m still feeling out though my boobs are only slightly slightly sore and not as big but they’re just a bit itchy today (the fedex guy came to deliver a package and he took so long to get it out his van and here’s me standing there thinking all I wanna do is just scratch my boob!!! Lol) and I feel pretty much normal except for a little sleepy.

Yay Ana can’t wait to see your test!! I really doubt I’m going to see anything at 7dpo realistically but it makes me feel good to test lol.


----------



## swedengirl

Haha all about the vinegar today! I’m not a vinegar fan but when pregnant with dd one of the only things I could handle during the horrendous morning sickness was salt and vinegar crisps- although it was one specific brand!

So maybe all the vinegar things are a sign!! :lol:


----------



## Anababe

Haha I did not expect to come back on to all this vinegar talk! That so funny, let’s hope it’s a good sign!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Anababe said:


> Morning!
> 
> Tesh I can see the shadow on that but this is why I don’t like to test too early I get so fed up of seeing these shadows! But I really think you have a good chance this time I can’t wait to see your tests over the weekend see how they progress. I’d be quite excited about the possible implantation, especially if the spotting at 5/6 dpo isn’t normal for you.
> 
> I’ve not had the best night sleep, I’m so tired this morning, I was awake at 1:30am with heartburn, took ages to get back to sleep. There was a time I only ever got heartburn during pregnancy but I have had it occasionally in the 2ww on previous cycles, just not usually woken up by it. Boobs still very sore I can’t even lie on my front in bed and I keep getting very sudden sharp headaches, you know like a stress headache, only lasts a few mins at a time.
> 
> Another quiet day today, I may pick up a test later to do in the morning, I just feel a bit silly symptom spotting and testing early knowing I’m only in with a small chance this cycle.

Anababe! I have a good feeling girl! Your symptoms sound almost exactly how mine began this time around. Heartburn, sore boobs, headaches, not sleeping well. I'm telling you girl! VERY PROMISING! How many dpo are you today and when do you plan to start testing? :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> Thanks Ana, def not getting my hopes up this cycle because all my symptoms seem to have disappeared today - typical after Ov progesterone symptoms and disappearing mid LP. The implantation spotting last two days 5dpo then nothing then 6dpo even less then just yellow ewcm now, but yellow creamy earlier lol. I’m really beginning to think it was just a secondary estrogen surge symptom even though that’s the first time I’ve ever had it- could be because of the soy or RLT.
> 
> Your symptoms sound verrry promising, as they say all it really takes is one right! The sore boobs I def remember starting around 6dpo it so my last pregnancy and by the time I was 12/13dpo they were excruciating. Fingers crossed for you, can’t wait to see your test Tom!

Tesh huni, don't give up! It's still super early for you for testing. I got a BFN literally until the night of 9dpo and even then it was very faint. I really think the line started to gain strength around 10-12dpo. you are 8dpo today, right? I still have a feeling it's your month. You have had such different symptoms this time around and they have been very positive ones! Keep your head up girly! I truly think between 5 and 8dpo, we start to give up because the symptoms canbe very spotty. You're definitely still in the game, so don't give up! I'm rooting that this is your month :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Anababe said:


> Yay for symptoms Sweden. Sense of smell was first thing I noticed with my first pregnancy, was 12 years ago but I’ll never forget being at work and the coffee machine smell being so strong making me feel sick, I am a big coffee drinker but I couldn’t drink it right through that pregnancy and then with my youngest I was in the hospital restaurant, I’d had an appt for something and all I could smell was vinegar on everyone’s food haha
> 
> Your so organised with tests Tesh, i always wait til last min to buy them and end up spending a fortune, I’m really getting tempted now though I might even do one tonight!

This was one of my very first noticeable symptoms this time around. And same scent, coffee! LOL I love it, but every time I tried to make it or walk by it, it would make me feel queezy. I actually made the decision to give up caffeine with this pregnancy. I am drinking decaf which I know has a little bit of caffeine in it, but I am trying to ween myself completely away from my morning cup of joe.


----------



## Anababe

FaithnHope41 said:


> Anababe! I have a good feeling girl! Your symptoms sound almost exactly how mine began this time around. Heartburn, sore boobs, headaches, not sleeping well. I'm telling you girl! VERY PROMISING! How many dpo are you today and when do you plan to start testing? :)

I’m either 8 or 9dpo, because of my issues with my thermometer I don’t know for certain, FF put me as CD10 but I’ve taken all my temps off there now as it was annoying me only having a few inaccurate temps and I’ve manually put CD11 as thats when I felt ov seemed most likely according to everything else. I’m going to test tonight I think. I’ll nip out soon and pick a couple up so I can do one tomorrow with fmu


----------



## FaithnHope41

Anababe said:


> I’m either 8 or 9dpo, because of my issues with my thermometer I don’t know for certain, FF put me as CD10 but I’ve taken all my temps off there now as it was annoying me only having a few inaccurate temps and I’ve manually put CD11 as thats when I felt ov seemed most likely according to everything else. I’m going to test tonight I think. I’ll nip out soon and pick a couple up so I can do one tomorrow with fmu

ahhhh~!! Get to testing girl! I am going to be stalking the page for your results! LOL


----------



## Tesh23

Hey ladies! Sorry been MIA. Literally spent 6 hours straight baking and organizing the candy buffet and getting bits and pieces ready for tomorrow. I am so finished, my lower back is killing me. Haven’t even tested yet I feel so pooped don’t know if I can even get up now to go to the loo lol

Thank you for all your encouragement and positive energy Faith :flower: it always just lifts my mood! Will keep updating with tests. I actually feel if it doesn’t happen this month that I will be disappointed for a bit and then move on to getting next cycle as best I can. I’ve also got assignments, exams, work and a special project I’m working on so there will be a lot to keep me occupied.

How is everyone else doing? Ana did you test yet? So excited to know!


----------



## Tesh23

Here’s a small bit of what I’ve been doing today


----------



## Tesh23

Tonight’s test bfn as predicted hehe.

Might only test again tomorrow evening now.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Oh my gosh, those treats are adorable!! I bet you are totally exhausted from baking!! I had to bake, mainly because of how long it takes lol

Yes Tesh, maybe wait 24-36 hours before testing again. I just think it might be too early. Remember, if you are, your HCG levels will be doubling every 48 hours!! 

I hope the shower goes well this weekend! Your sis is sure going to love and appreciate you!! <3


----------



## swedengirl

Wow tesh those treats look amazing!! What an awesome job!

Testing tomorrow evening sounds like a good plan seeing as your busy daytime so can keep your mind of testing a bit more! Fx you can hold off and not test in the morning.

Afm- little symptoms here and there. Boobs seem to be getting a bit fuller and nipples a bit sensitive, especially the right one. Had a wave of nausea earlier just before lunch and was hungry. I have lots of creamy CM, when I wipe it’s there which is not normally the case. But it might be the omega3. Today I’m feeling optimistic that it’s our month, so expecting I’ll wake tomorrow and feel out just in line with the TWW emotional tennis match!


----------



## Anababe

Haven’t tested tonight, it’s just after midnight now and I’ve just got home from th hospital after a long few hours. My 2 yr old daughter fell from the top of the stairs tonight and couldn’t walk So took her A&E, she’s broken her foot :-( she’s been so brave bless her. 

If I can get out tomorrow will try to pick a test up and update!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for your kind words ladies :flower:

I’m actually really excited for today, my sister is 6 years older than me and I know she was trying for a while, this is her first. And she’s having a little girl hehe. She really deserves this. 

Ana omg... that’s terrible. A broken foot on an adult is excruciating enough I can’t imagine what that must feel Like for a little bub. I hope she heals up quickly! 

So I know I said I wouldn’t test this morning, but dh and ds were still passed out and I was wide awake so I had time to kill. Lol. And they’re still knocked out.

At about 4mins I saw a line. A vvvvf line and it could have been the lighting but it had the faintest hint of pink. The last two tests I had to squint for minutes to try and make myself see something but this I noticed really quickly.

It’s not picking up as well on my camera phone so I’ve added the original plus a tweaked. 

Now I’m def not getting my hopes up until I see progression so it is what it is for now.

First one is untweaked. Second one, tweaked.


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh I’m totally seeing something in both!!!! No need to squint or anything. I really hope this is the start of your BFP!

Oh Anababe your poor daughter! I hope she’s doing ok and has a fast recovery.

I had the most insane temp jump on my chart this morning. I’ve been testing at 6 but woke at 7 today so might be why. But done that previous months and not had such a difference.


----------



## Tesh23

Ok so poas addict that I am I did another test after a two hour hold and the line is more noticeable irl. It seems to also show better in the pics ?

First one untweaked and second one tweaked


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden I do hope so but just going to be cautiously optimistic for now until I see something more convincing.

That’s a huge jump! I have noticed in all my cycles charting that the temps don’t make a huge difference with getting up an hour or two later and I’ve tested this out temping an hour before and an hour after and it’s about the same. I hope those temps keep flying high!!!

Ana can’t wait to see your test update!!


----------



## swedengirl

They are definitely there Tesh! I get the wanting clearer lines. Especially when you have had lines like this before! I totally think it could be the start of something! 


Can’t wait to see your tests Ana!


----------



## Anababe

Morning ladies!

Tesh omg I can def see those lines!!! I see them better on the second test but can still see something on all of them! Got everything crossed for you that this is the start of your BFP! 

I’m so tired this morning and im full of a cold my nose is so snotty and blocked. I’m just going to get Evie up (my 2 yr old), get her comfortable on the sofa and wait for my partner to get up and watch her then I’ll nip out for a test. Won’t be fmu as I’ve already been this morning but will give it a go anyway! She’s been so brave I feel awful for even allowing them the opportunity to fall down the stairs im usually so on top of stuff like that but she was messing with the other kids while I was making dinner and just slipped, I heard her banging down the steps but by the time I’d run she landed at the bottom completely missing the bottom two steps she flew right across from the stairs into the shoe rack. I feel so horrible, I mean what must she have thought when she was falling like that :cry:She’s broke the base of her first metatarsal, the bigger bone that runs down from the big toe. She seems ok though she was still chatting away to everyone at hospital, think kids are much braver than us! 

Anyway, Will update with test as soon as I’m back on in about an hour.


----------



## Anababe

So I managed to do a test, it was very much a BFN. Not even a hint of a shadow. Which I expected to be fair.

Problem is I start to feel a little positive until I get my first BFN at 9/10dpo and I know then i know I’m out. I’ve always had a hint of something from 9dpo. I know there’s still a small chance but after 5 cycles of nothing when we bd on the right days.. I’m not holding out much hope when we only got one chance at it this month. 

I’m not too upset as I didn’t expect it to happen this time. I’ll maybe wait til Monday now to test again.


----------



## swedengirl

Oh try not to feel ybad Anababe, it’s impossible to watch kids all the time! I feel like I’m a helicopter parent with DD always going “careful” and hovering over her to make sure she doesn’t hurt herself and she still does! It’s one of those things and kids get over things so quickly! Is she in a cast? 

Sorry you got a BFN. It’s still early and you didn’t use FMU. Hopefully you can wait until Monday!


----------



## swedengirl

Feels like a progesterone bomb has gone off in my body today. Got a headache, feeling hot, my CP is the lowest it’s ever been, my skin is exploding, my nipples are not sore but shooting like pains occasionally and in my boobs too. I’m also a bit crampy in my back.

Feeling positive so far about this cycle!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tesh23

Shame Ana I can imagine how awful you must feel, but kids will be kids and as much as we want to keep them safe always, things Luke this are bound to happen :hugs: 

Sorry about the bfn :( but at least you’re in it with the right attitude. I hope mondays test brings better news.

Sweden it def sounds you’re on the progesterone express! Those symptoms are def of the hook. Sounds really really hopeful and promising. Hopefully Wednesday will get here soon so you can start testing!!!

I have had such an exhausting day, I am drained. Have been quite emotional today and it’s not Like me. My lower back pain was excruciating almost brought me to tears. Very heavy feeling in uterus and had hurtful pinching on the right side twice while sitting in the car with dh.

Did another test at 8pm and the line came up before 4mins this time. Still vvvvf and with this lighting in the pm even when I’m not looking at tests it hurts my eyes. 

First one is untweaked, second one is tweaked. Not getting my hopes up but wishing for some progression tomorrow.


----------



## swedengirl

I feel like I see it more in the untweaked one! It’s still a shadow and can’t see any colour just yet but really think this might be the start!

I can’t believe I’m 5dpo tomorrow! I can’t wait to start testing!


----------



## Tesh23

Fingers crossed for progression! The only thing that makes me hopeful is that I did one of these tests 6dpo just to break them in and two of the tests 7dpo and all 3 were bfn. Couldn’t really even see a shadow after minutes of looking. If the line is still there tomorrow morning I may try to get to the shops for a sensitive 15miu test. That’s the most sensitive we have readily available for now!


Thank can’t believe you are going to be 5dpo! I also can’t believe I am going to be 9dpo. This tww has started to gain some momentum lol

I am so exhausted. Oh, one more symptom today was wet creamy cm that actually made it to my underwear and left a wet patch - hasn’t happened all tww so far.


----------



## swedengirl

What sensitivity are these ones? 25? 

Really hope you see some progression in the morning!!


----------



## Tesh23

These ones say they are 20miu.

The 15miu one is the same blue dye plus one I used at 10dpo with my son and the line came up quick and solid so thinking that if there is still a line on my cheapies in the morning it maybe worth getting a more sensitive test to check.


----------



## swedengirl

Definitely! If you’re getting shadows on these then hopefully they’ll pick up more. Do you have a picture of the bfn at 6dpo for me to compare to?


----------



## Tesh23

I don’t :( didn’t even bother taking a pic because it was just stark white. 

I’m hoping tomorrow morning shows a little better


----------



## swedengirl

Excited to see tomorrow’s!!


----------



## Tesh23

Here is 9dpo 6am test untweaked

Not sure if there’s progression or not. The lighting is horrible today as it’s raining today so had to use the bathroom light again. Note to self- I really need to get dh to change that light bulb!

I’m going to do a smu test today as well because for some reason my smu and beyond tests always seem more concentrated.


----------



## Tesh23

Also noticed the line by around 2 mins today pic taken at 4mins


----------



## swedengirl

I totally think there is a little bit of progression!! It’s hard to switch between the photos on here but really think there is a bit! Id go get one of those sensitive ones for your SMU!!


----------



## Tesh23

I think I see a bit of pink in the line too so that’s making me want to get the more sensitive test to try.

Will see if I can get to the shops today! Will prob end up doing an smu with these cheapies for now

Temps are still up so that’s good. And more creamy watery cm this morning


----------



## swedengirl

Your chart looks really good! It looks almost triphasic to me! At least compared to my BFP chart when I went triphasic!

How are your other symptoms? Boobs etc?


----------



## Tesh23

Boobs seem fuller today, 7dpo and yesterday they felt slightly smaller, they are more sore and nipples s bit sensitive, lower backache but it feels much better today compared to yesterday, I’ve broken out near my hairline which is annoying and also uncommon for me I hardly ever breakout in the tww. Other than feeling a bit drained and sleepy I actually feel good.


----------



## swedengirl

Promising signs! Can’t wait to see you smu test!

Look how weird my chart is! It looks like I Oved again! I know that’s not possible but it looks like it! I took my temp an hour earlier today technically as the clocks changed and it’s still up there! Maybe I’m getting sick? I’ve never seen it look like this!


----------



## Tesh23

Your chart def looks promising! Haha it does actually look like u O’d again! Let those temps stay high!!!!

How are u feeling this morning? And changes? Still can’t believe you’re 5dpo


----------



## swedengirl

I wouldn’t say any changes. I feel a bit of a blocked nose feeling, but not super blocked. Boobs still not sore- just this occasional shooting pain- mainly in my right nipple. I’m gassy and crampy though! Skin still getting really oily and breaking out. But nothing that stands out today!

Yesterday I got some breathlessness and palpatations out of the blue which I had early on with DD so hoping its a good sign!


----------



## Tesh23

Really good signs esp if different from the usual.

My skin also got really oily and it’s getting like that again i thought it was over 6-7dpo but it’s back.

I also had that out of breath feeling yesterday just walking up one flight of stairs lol def think it’s a good sign!!! Can’t wait for you to start testing!!!

Ana any updates?


----------



## Tesh23

9dpo smu 8am

First pic untweaked, second pic tweaked

Can see it a little more irl


----------



## swedengirl

That tweaked one definitely looks like it has colour! If this isn’t the start then those tests are evil!


----------



## Tesh23

Haha I agree they are evil if this isn’t the start! I showed dh and he says he def sees a very faint line. We have agreed we will not get our hopes up until we see a darker line or a digital yes or no.

We’ve decided to get the sensitive blue dye later. Shame he got a bit excited but I don’t want to get his hopes up.

I looked at the fmu test and it’s dry now with a for sure line, that SEEMS to have colour in it. Again, not getting my hopes too high but I’ve never had the evaps look like this on my tests from previous months.

Time will tell!


----------



## swedengirl

So excited to see a blue dye later! I really think this must be the start! But i remember you had some purple ones that had a line in a past cycle that turned out to be false- are these the same brand?


----------



## Tesh23

Thankfully they aren’t the same brand. These ones are called pregncare and the other ones were called Medic.

I just realized there is a 10mIU test that I can buy that tells you how many weeks- never used this before but worth a shot. It’s a drug store brand both the 10mIU and the 15miu. Only reason I don’t buy them often is because they’re rather pricey, but will get one of each.

The IC lines look promising enough and if dh can see them (and usually he couldn’t see an elephant in a room lol) then it gives me a small bit of hope.

Sorry that I am bombarding the thread with test pics!!! I’m so curious now


----------



## swedengirl

Really can’t wait to see your next tests- bombard away!!


----------



## Tesh23

Dh didn’t get the 10mIU... men! Told me he saw them, the queue was too long so he went somewhere else and they only had the blue 15miu at the other branch ](*,) the logic?? :shrug: The amount of time it took to go to another branch he should have just waited in the queue at the first one :dohh::rofl:

I’m really nervous to test as I have a feeling it’s going to show nothing. But then at least I will know! 

Do you think a 2.5 - 3 hour hold is enough?


----------



## Anababe

Oh my god Tesh!! I so so hope this is the start of a BFP for you. I can see lines in every one of them but that dry one def has colour! I remember you getting some very convincing lines in previous cycles so must be hard to stay positive until it’s clearer but got everything crossed that this is it for you!

I caved and tested last night, still BFN. Slight something when tweaked but nothing I’d be getting my hopes up for. Boobs still sore and got really bad back ache today, feels like af is on her way to be honest.


----------



## Tesh23

Ok so I did the blue dye - apparently it’s not 15miu anymore?? Not sure what the sensitivity is.. :dohh: saw only a very faint line within 3mins but thought I would see something more promising. Oh well, will see what tomorrow brings hopefully I can get the 10miu’s for tomorrow,

Also did one more IC and line came up within a minute but only had a 20min hold. Both untweaked.

Started getting af cramps for a couple mins, my boobs are so sore and have a bad headache, sore eyes and a stuffy nose. Just want to sleep.

I won’t be testing until tomorrow 10dpo - not getting my hopes up!


----------



## swedengirl

I think that should be fine for a hold Tesh!! So excited to see!

Haha Men think so strange sometimes!

Sorry you think AF is on its way Ana- when were you due again?


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh totally seeing progression! Can see it on blue dye too!!!!! I think this is the start of your BFP for sure!


----------



## Anababe

I’m not due til Friday. So still got everything crossed!

Tesh, I know it will be hard to allow yourself to feel positive. But I have a really good feeling for you, that last pink dye is so clear amd there’s definite progression. I can even see on the blue dye there is something there!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden :flower: I hope so more than anything but I really hope that tomorrow the line has more progression... 

I think I will feel better if I can get my hands on those 10miu’s! I may send dh again just now lol he did offer after all

This is the most a line has progressed since the last 3 months. 

I’ve attached the 7dpo test for reference and on that I barely see a shadow still


----------



## Tesh23

Anababe said:


> I’m not due til Friday. So still got everything crossed!
> 
> Tesh, I know it will be hard to allow yourself to feel positive. But I have a really good feeling for you, that last pink dye is so clear amd there’s definite progression. I can even see on the blue dye there is something there!

Thanks Ana :flower:

Trying to stay positive esp as that blue one is sooo faint. 

Your symptoms are still so promising and you have got plenty of time still before AF is due. Not losing hope for you yet. When did you test positive with your other kids?


----------



## Anababe

It’s definitely there though and your still early yet!

I’ve managed to get into my old FF account and get a couple of my old cycles up, it’s a bit different with them as I used to always ov a bit later than I do now and had slightly longer cycles. I didn’t temp on these cycles but as far as I can see I got my BFP from 10dpo. A lot of the symptoms are similar but then most of them are af symptoms anyway. On the first pic that was with one of my older boys so 10 yrs ago, I conceived him and my oldest via a donor so struggled with timing as only had one chance per cycle, which makes me feel a little more positive for only Bd once this time.

The second chart is my daughter who’s 8 now, she wasn’t actually planned I just remember putting all the info into FF after I got my BFP so I could keep a reminder of it.

Hard to believe I’ve been charting on FF for over 10 years! Lol


----------



## Tesh23

Anababe said:


> It’s definitely there though and your still early yet!
> 
> I’ve managed to get into my old FF account and get a couple of my old cycles up, it’s a bit different with them as I used to always ov a bit later than I do now and had slightly longer cycles. I didn’t temp on these cycles but as far as I can see I got my BFP from 10dpo. A lot of the symptoms are similar but then most of them are af symptoms anyway. On the first pic that was with one of my older boys so 10 yrs ago, I conceived him and my oldest via a donor so struggled with timing as only had one chance per cycle, which makes me feel a little more positive for only Bd once this time.
> 
> The second chart is my daughter who’s 8 now, she wasn’t actually planned I just remember putting all the info into FF after I got my BFP so I could keep a reminder of it.
> 
> Hard to believe I’ve been charting on FF for over 10 years! Lol
> 
> View attachment 1058473
> View attachment 1058474

Ah it’s great that you’ve kept track of all of it, definitely helps to be able to look back on it now. And you’ve conceived twice in just one go that’s amazing!! There is definitely hope yet for this cycle.

Really hope you get to see something promising tomorrow :flower:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh!!!!!!!! OMGOSH!!! I just did some backreading and oh my goodness girl, you are definitely getting the start of your BFP!!!!! I can see the lines without even having to squint in any of your pictures! Is today 9 or 10dpo?? You are going to start seeing some major progression in the next day or two. I am so excited for you!! I am going to say it now because I feel confident to do so, congratulations babe!! <3 Bump buddies finally! I told you I had a good feeling for you this cycle! <3 Eeeeek! 

Sweden, any updates girl?! Ana, I am sorry to hear you think AF is on her way. How many dpo are today? Wondering if you still are in because your symptoms sure sounded very promising!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks faith :flower: 

I really want to wait for tomorrow (I’m 9dpo today) so I can see (hopefully) progression. But if I don’t I will be disappointed but I promised myself I won’t be upset because that’s the risk we take with testing early. I would love nothing than for all of us on here to join you super soon!!! Thanks for all your support and for always checking in :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

I’m 10dpo but I have a 15 day LP so not due AF til next weekend. 

Just a bit crampy today and back is hurting a lot. Boobs are sore but not as bad as they have been for past few days and cm has completely dried up. Very tired today though I fell asleep at 2pm whilst daughter was having her nap, so hoping that’s a good sign!

Tesh I agree with faith I think this is actually it for your BFP. Really excited to see progression!


----------



## swedengirl

So cool you have a record of TTC in FF for ten years Anababe! Also promising you conceived with one shot in previous cycles! 

Tesh I’m right there with faith in thinking this is it! Really hope you see some progression! Did you send out DH to get the 10mui test?

Faith- no real updates. I’m 5dpo and will start testing at 8dpo! Feeling hopeful for this cycle!


----------



## Tesh23

Ok ladies last test for today because think I’m going mental. Just wanted to try a different brand 20miu to see if I would still get a faint line. Well I saw it within a minute, sorry lighting is so bad at night here. If this isn’t leading to a bfp then I don’t know what gives

Sweden no he didn’t go out to get them we called the store first to find out if they still do that particular test and they said it is discontinued. DH said the ones he saw at the first store had an expiry date of 01.01.2019. They have prob been sitting there for a while and haven’t been popular

Uh oh.., getting AF cramping now... hoping the witch stays away.


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh there is no way you can be getting consistent lines on different tests without this being something! I really think tomorrow will bring your BFP!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tomorrow is going to be the day for sure!! Can't wait to see what kind of progression it brings! Yay for BFPs!! Ana and Sweden, I'm still rooting for you girls too! This thread is going to be moving itself to a bump thread soon! <3 I feel it! :) Hugs to you three!


----------



## Tesh23

Not good news this morning I’m afraid.

Here is fmu test 10dpo

There’s just a squinter. My fmu is never the best for testing but don’t want to use it as an excuse. It is what it is

I will see if I can get another blue one later

Other signs: wet creamy cm that made its way to my underwear, cervix high soft closed and tilted to the side, temp was highest today at 36.9C.

Will have to see what today brings. Boobs feel slightly less full but still a bit sore.


----------



## swedengirl

Oh I was certain you’d have a proper line this morning! I can still see a slight line but it’s a bit lighter than the one yesterday but I’m guessing that’s because it’s fmu if you’re typically better later in the day! 

Sounds like a plan to get another! I’d also be thinking of grabbing one of those expired 10mui ones just to see! 

Your chatt looks awesome though, FF must be marking you as triphasic now?


----------



## Tesh23

I’m on the free edition of ff so don’t get any proper features.

Haha I was just about to tell dh we should go grab a couple of those expired ones lol!

I can only hope there is something but if there isn’t I will have to move on and wait for AF.

My chart is the most consistent with increasing temps it’s ever been, but I wonder if progesterone would do that in a non bfp cycle?


----------



## swedengirl

Well you have had progesterone in other cycles and had it ever looked like this? It totally looks like a BFP chart to me so far, especially compared to your last chart!


----------



## Tesh23

I know you’re right... it’s all really confusing... there is no doubting the lines on multiple tests yesterday. 

Do you think hcg is having trouble making its way to my urine? Or maybe it’s dropping? I know only time will tell but it’s interesting to think about.

How are u feeling today? You’re just over halfway through your tww!!


----------



## swedengirl

If the lines weren’t anything then you totally need to try to do an online order of better tests as if it was mr I’d have been close to calling BFP if it was me and that’s not fair! I hope you get your hands on some of those expired sensitive tests!

I’m feeling optimistic still. I’m a bit constipated today and that happened around this time with DD. My CP is really low and pointy which also I had with DD although a bit later on. My CM is not much but beginning to show similarities to DD, where is a bit watery with white bits. But it was the tiniest bit so might be nothing. FF recalculated me to 3dpo today but I know that’s not right, I changed it to Fam defector and it put me back at 6dpo. My temp is down today compared to past days but I’ve had a bit of a sore throat so think I had a slight fever last couple of days maybe.


----------



## Tesh23

I’m sending dh to the shops now so should test after 10 that would give me a four hour hold.

Your cm def sounds good to me, and the other symptoms mimicking your cycle with your dd. I always find the FAM setting to be the most reliable on FF. Also the dip in temp could also be due to a secondary estrogen surge which can happen in bfp and non bfp cycles, and should go up again tomorrow. Your symptoms so far seem promising, have you had anymore cramping?


----------



## swedengirl

No not more cramping but definitely bloated and a more pressure/heavy feeling. With DD my chart went triphasic at 8dpo and FF told me that would be when I implanted. The night of 8dpo I got woken by cramping so guessing I’ll implant around the same time if I’m going to. The cramping then continued from that point on.As I said before though I’m certain my chart was ahead by one day so think it was actually 7dpo.

Excited to see the next test!


----------



## Tesh23

i also stopped cramping after the first few days. Then it was also more bloating and stabbing pains a few times. Since 8dpo though just mild af cramps yesterday (but could mean af is on the way/ hope not though). 

My sister had booked a spa for us today as she is in town for a few days before she flies back to joburg. So hoping that will take my mind off things for a while. I’m totally expecting to see bfn and have already prepared myself with a game plan. If it’s bfp I’m going to relax and test in the evening again. If it’s bfn I’m going to enjoy the spa and maybe go for drinks with dh later. 

Feeling really light headed today. I really can’t wait for this tww to be over. If AF is on her way I really hope my body goes back to normal once she arrives. Have a burning sensation all over my arms and body


----------



## Tesh23

So dh is almost back have almost a 5 hour hold and I just feel completely out.

Less bloated boobs just stopped hurting they feel almost back to normal. 

I am expecting it to bfn and will just wait for AF to show later this week...


----------



## swedengirl

Don’t lose hope Tesh it’s still early! Those lines yesterday must be for a reason!


----------



## Anababe

Ah Tesh sorry you don’t have a clear answer yet. It’s still early, I’d definitely try a different test and see if anything is showing on that. I was so sure this was your BFP, those lines yesterday can’t all be evaps with colour! Hope you have a lovely day at the spa and your next test shows a bit of a clearer line for you.

I’m really feeling out this cycle now, had backache and cramps on and off all day yesterday and I’ve woke up with really bad backache worse than yesterday and cramps, it’s all just in my right side but it’s going down the top of my leg in my groin area. I’m emotional and irritable this morning, today would have been my due date and I’m feeling really fed up and just not myself today.

My boobs are back to being very sore but I’m not as bloated now as I have been. Just feeling a bit off today, I have had fairly loose bowel movement this morning though (sorry tmi!) so maybe I’m just coming down with something.


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry today is a hard day Anababe. Take care and be kind to yourself today. Allow yourself to hurt and process and take some moments for yourself. Easier said than done with kids I know, but I hope you find even a brief moment. Thinking of you! I’m sorry you feel out. I think they all sound like promising symptoms but you know your body best. I do think we all reach a negative point around this point in our cycles though as we can’t handle the uncertainty anymore so decide we are out!

Tesh- hope you get some more answers with the next test! How nice you’re having a spa day that will hopefully take your mind off the TWW!


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies Im about to read and run but promise to reply soon, just on my way to the spa now.

Photos are both untweaked.

Two pics of the one test I did earlier. Very confusing test but can see a squinter on the 1st week. No idea... thought 10mIU would show something more...


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh I’m sorry but not seeing anything in those tests- but what weird tests!! 

I really don’t think you’re out though. You have been getting lines! I’m sorry you’re in limbo but the next few days will give you some answers! I’m still really hopeful for you!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Ana, I am so sorry today has got to be a hard day for you. I hope you can find some peace and joy out of it some how, really hope you get your BFP still. Your symptoms still sound very hopeful. Praying for you hun!

Tesh, I really think you have your bfp, those test may not be as senstive. Can you get your hands on a FRER? Also, maybe test this evening. I've heard a lot of ladies having better luck in the evening versus the morning. And make sure your urine isn't super diluted. Try and just sip on water and then test in a few hours if you can refrain from using the potty.


----------



## FaithnHope41

swedengirl said:


> No not more cramping but definitely bloated and a more pressure/heavy feeling. With DD my chart went triphasic at 8dpo and FF told me that would be when I implanted. The night of 8dpo I got woken by cramping so guessing I’ll implant around the same time if I’m going to. The cramping then continued from that point on.As I said before though I’m certain my chart was ahead by one day so think it was actually 7dpo.
> 
> Excited to see the next test!

When do you plan to test hun?!


----------



## swedengirl

FaithnHope41 said:


> When do you plan to test hun?!

I’m 8dpo on Weds and determined not to test until at least then!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana I’m really sorry you’re feeling so down... :hugs: hang in there tomorrow is another day and it will be better. Sometimes we need to just have that day to process and let it all just be. I have also been emotional, snappy and on edge today and I feel bad, so I know what you mean. I really hope AF stays away for you but IF she does come it will be ok and you can try again.

Being at the spa today helped me to think a bit better without all these tests around. If AF does come for me I’m going to remain positive and go onto putting everything into the next cycle. It is what it is. We try and we fail, but it’s all eventually going to lead to something wonderful.

I’ve got a 6 and a half hour hold and only drank about 100ml/ 4 ounces of liquid all day. So I may actually be dehydrated! Lol hope I manage to get some wee out. I got another blue dye test. Faith we don’t get FRER in SA and amazon doesn’t deliver FRER here either :(

Sweden I see a very faint but definite line on the Weird test which I noticed at about 2-3mins. It really is a weird one! Don’t fancy it at all but apparently it is 10mIU on the first band, 25miu on the second band and 50miu on the third. Or something like that!

Well I got my positive withs ds on the evening of 10dpo. If that’s not the case when I do this next test just now I’m going to wait for AF and come to terms with it in these next couple of days before she arrives.

Sweden I think waiting until at least 8dpo is an excellent idea esp since you’ve got those 5miu’s!! Exciting to see those!

Will update in a bit xx


----------



## swedengirl

Fx for next test Tesh!!

I’m also super excited to try out these new tests!! Tomorrow I’m testing tomorrow!!! Can’t wait to start peeing on things!


----------



## Anababe

Thanks ladies! I’m feeling a little better now just had a bit of a rubbish morning, think with it being Mother’s Day yesterday aswel just made me feel a bit down.

Instead of feeling like af is on her way maybe need to look at it from the other way and think it could actually be good signs and not necessarily af! My sore boobs have stepped up a gear today and I’m having some real sharp stabling/burning pains in them which isn’t normal for me, still having on off pulling/stabbing pains in my lower pelvic area and back.

My cm is confusing me a lot at the moment it’s usually just creamy right through to af but I’ve had on and off days of snotty cm, like ewcm but mixed with creamy/watery. Can’t make its mind up haha! I’m assuming it’s the soy making it a bit different this cycle.

Going to do a frer tomorrow morning I’ll be 12dpo!

Tesh looking forward to seeing your next test, glad you had a nice day. It’s good to just have a day away from thinking about TTC and testing. 

Yay Sweden for testing tomorrow! Can’t wait to see your tests!


----------



## Tesh23

Lol @Sweden! Yay break in those tests tomorrow!!

Ana my cm is EXACTLY the same and has been like that for 3 says now. It’s creamy but watery with yellow globs of ewcm in. My boobs are starting to hurt again but it’s very off and on.

Ok so here’s my 6pm test. Had to try and hide away and test as it at my folks house lol and I couldn’t wait until I got home. Forgive the lighting, seems there’s is worse than mine! Lol

There’s only a hint of a shadow on the blue one so not getting my hopes up as it seems like zero progression.

I’ve attached the 10mIU from earlier that’s now dried and there’s still pink colour in it. I noticed pink in it earlier as well but you can see it more now. I don’t really see the lines under the ‘2’ or ‘3’ so can it be an evap?


----------



## swedengirl

Reading and running quickly! But it’s totally on that bottom test under the 1, but not the others! I really hope you get some progression soon to get you at if limbo as 3 brands have given you lines, so it can’t be something wrong with the tests!!


----------



## Anababe

Tesh I can just about see the shadow on the blue one, but can def see the other one and looks to have colour. I even saved it to tweak and invert and there’s no doubting there’s a line there! Hope you get some progression very soon! (sorry for stealing and tweaking your test, keeps me busy while I have none of my own haha!)


----------



## FaithnHope41

I also see the line very noticeably!! Blue tests I never had luck with even after getting my positive on other pink dye tests and digitals. I just don't think they are quite as strong. That stinks that you can't get FRERs! :( But I still have so much faith in you girl! The pink test has a very obvious line and when Ana inverted it, it was even more noticeable!!

So the nausea has officially hit me and hard. Been nauseous now for three days straight. Eating helps, but man getting myself to do so is difficult at the moment. I wish I could just go home and lay down tonight, but hubby has to work his second job, so I will be getting dinner cooked and kids bathed and ready for bed. Hopefully it subsides before then. Definitely struggling today. :wacko:


----------



## Anababe

Aww sorry your feeling the sickness now Faith. I feel for you I had it bad with all mine, I was hospitalised with 2 of them. I know how hard it is when you have little ones to look after, have to try rest when you can. Hope you feel better soon, but sickness is a very good sign of a healthy pregnancy so guess that makes it worth it!


----------



## swedengirl

Awhh poor you Faith! I also struggled badly with it with DD and needed to get IV fluids a couple of times!
I found sorbet helped me a lot- lemon or mango! Weirdly carbonated water too. It’s so weird with morning sickness (a name I hate as it does not disappear at any point in the day) that you feel nauseous so don’t want to eat but then get nauseous because you’re hungry! 
It’s a great sign though! Shows those hormones are getting stronger!


----------



## Tesh23

Ok so last one for today because I have no self control lol. 

It’s another 20miu and saw the line appear by about a minute... 

Bottom one is the blue test after a couple hours.

I’m just wondering... it’s been 3 days now of very faint lines... surely it should be darker by now if it was something? Or are they all just evaps? 

Thanks for tweaking Ana :flower: I totally don’t mind at all. I actually see it picking up a bit of the number ‘2’ line too!

Faith the blue ones are usually my go to’s only because I got my bfp at 10dpo on it with ds. Ah... I’m sorry the nausea had got you! At least you know you’ve got a healthy and thriving baba in there. But def try some ginger! It really helped me with my nausea with ds. Hope it passes quickly for you :flower:

Hopefully tomorrow brings some answers!


----------



## Anababe

Yeah Tesh I also thought I saw the number 2 line a bit! I can see it on the pink dye from the last tests and a very faint shadow on the blue. If these are all coming up within the time limit it’s got to be something, can’t all be evaps surely!


----------



## FaithnHope41

swedengirl said:


> Awhh poor you Faith! I also struggled badly with it with DD and needed to get IV fluids a couple of times!
> I found sorbet helped me a lot- lemon or mango! Weirdly carbonated water too. It’s so weird with morning sickness (a name I hate as it does not disappear at any point in the day) that you feel nauseous so don’t want to eat but then get nauseous because you’re hungry!
> It’s a great sign though! Shows those hormones are getting stronger!

You couldn't have said it any better, so true! It literally haunts me all day and night until I go to bed, but the crazy part is if I eat, I feel better while I am eating and then for a short bit after until it starts back up. It's definitely a struggle making myself eat, but when I do, I am much happier. And oddly enough, as bad as acidic foods are for my heartburn right now, tomatoes, pickles, salsa, and guacamole are my gotos for snacking. 

Ana and Sweden, I cant believe you both were hospitalized from it, I definitely feel awful complaining now as that has never happened to me with any of my pregnancies before. And crazy to believe, but I don't remember having much nausea with either of my boys. I had food aversions that would make me nauseous at times, but I'm definitely feeling the nausea this time around. Strong scents are really getting to me.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh, it's possible your hcg levels just haven't quite doubled yet, which would make reason for the slow progression. Tomorrow or Wednesday I think you should see some better results! Don't you just love buying all these hpts? lol


----------



## swedengirl

I see it on both those last tests Tesh- id probably be saying BFP for that line with the purple lid! Let’s hope you see some progression tomorrow! I really don’t see how this can’t be the start with faint lines on different brands!


----------



## swedengirl

Faith I totally believe in getting worse sickness for girls- it can totally ring true for several of my family/friends pregnancies!


----------



## Tesh23

Faith I think I agree with feeling less nausea with boys, my morning sickness was just feeling nauseous and only ever threw up once the entire pregnancy. By 13-14 weeks it was gone completely.

Maybe you have a little pink bean in there!

Lol all these pregnancy tests will end up totalling a small fortune! But the faint lines are still coming so I guess it’s not in vain just yet? You’re right maybe hcg levels just aren’t high enough yet. With ds my levels were 168miu by around 12dpo! So it def increased very quick, from having a barely there line to a solid by 10dpo.

But I guess every pregnancy can be different. I think I’m more afraid it’s a failed implantation or chemical. But if it is at least I know I wasn’t just seeing things you know?

Really hoping tomorrow brings clarity


----------



## swedengirl

Fx for today’s test Tesh!!

I decided not to test and will wait until tomorrow! I have a busy day so won’t think about it so thought better to wait until 8dpo!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden!

I decided not to have my morning wee and hold it until later. I figure that will be a combo of fmu and smu :haha: don’t know about my reasoning but I had a temp dip this morning, my hips are achey, lower backache and slight af cramps feel like she’s on her way honestly so won’t be too sad about bfn today if it is.

I think waiting it out until 8 dpo is a great idea. 7dpo is only going to make you wonder unnecessarily, so if u can hold out definitely do. Lol me, I have no will power lol.cant wait to see what tomorrow brings! I’m pretty sure there is going to be a temp rise for you!


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies.., I don’t know if this is my bfp or not!

Still in a bit of limbo!

First pic untweaked taken at 1 min! Definite pink

Second pic taken at 4 mins but I tilted the rest and the dye ran a bit and I think it’s pretty much stuck like that

Is it wishful thinking?? Trust me to get stuck now with a dye run test!! Aaaahhh!!


----------



## swedengirl

OMG Tesh this is crazy!! There are def lines in all three! Buutttt isn’t that weird that you’re getting a line at 3 but not a stronger one at 1?


----------



## Anababe

Oh no what a shame Tesh! Typical for that to happen! Do you have another one? I’m thinking this is your BFP, although I’m not sure about them tests I’ve never seen them before, but looks like maybe the lines are in the wrong place? I really hope this is it for you xx

Well done for holding off one more day Sweden, excited to see your test tomorrow! 

I’ve not tested yet, got fracture clinic with Evie this morning so I’ll try do a 4 hour hold and test when I’m back. 12dpo today so if nothing shows on a frer I will try wait for AF then.


----------



## Tesh23

I read the test leaflet again and it says that all the lines are 10mIU lines not 25 and 50 like I thought. And that it will pick up on all lines if there’s enough hcg?? I honestly don’t know how it makes sense to be a conception indicator. I think I’m going to wait until later this evening or tomorrow to test with a different test...


Dh is being a complete ass and is saying I’m clutching at straws. Maybe I’m just gonna wait it out...


----------



## swedengirl

Ok that makes me much more hopeful for you then as it seems like it could be progression. Like the first time you did it there was only under 1, and now under all 3?

This is torture!! 

Men can be weird with this. My oh gets so stressed if I come to him with maybe lines that I only tell him when it’s definite! I also like the idea of fun little announcements for him!


----------



## swedengirl

Have you decided if you’ll test again Tesh?

I finished work early and thinking I might test...... ughhhh. I told myself I’d wait until at least 8dpo. Buttttt the tests are there and supersensitive. I figure also good to start early so you can compare lines if you get any later..,


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden, I think my dh may be right... I’m probably just clutching at straws.

I’ve decided to just wait until AF which should show signs by end of tomorrow and should be here on Thursday. If by Friday it doesn’t arrive I’ll test.

I feel so done with tests lol

I think if you would like to see progression def start today. If you get something faint by tomorrow at least then you will have something to compare it to!

Sooooo excited to see these tests eeekk!!! So tired of seeing my dud tests lol!


----------



## Tesh23

I asked my dh this time around if he would like to be apart of the testing or would he prefer a surprise like with ds and he was so excited to be apart of it that I included him from 9dpo when there was a bit of hope.

I think men are just big babies. And we think WE can’t deal with the stress! The worst that can happen is no pregnancy, and you get another month to try. As much as I know we all wan this more than anything that we become crazy, I also know that we are just as good when it comes to sucking it up and moving on.

Maybe it’s because we see more bfns than them that we’re used to it. It is emotionally draining though I won’t lie- but I know what I’m in for when I start testing so early.

I think I’ve just accepted that af will come now so I think I’m ok with that, a little disappointed (I think more so because I’ve spent so much on tests booo) but once af is here it’s like my mind and emotions just reset lol. Prob the hormones!!!


----------



## swedengirl

I don’t think you’re clutching at straws! You definitely had lines and on several tests. These were not just shadow lines on ICs. They were lines. I do think as AF is so close maybe waiting it out is best as you’re getting lines but still a bit confusing ones! You need to get better tests in SA! 

Im going to test. I feel different today. Boobs feel fuller and a tad sore. Getting back ache and a tinge of nausea. Just trying to hold as long as I can but will get DD from daycare in an hour so want to test before then.


----------



## Tesh23

Haha we absolutely need better tests in SA I completely agree!

Yay I’m going to be logging on and off here checking for your test lol


----------



## swedengirl

Ok we should probably rename this the weird test thread! Honestly the weirdest test I’ve ever taken. The case, including the window is yellow. Anyway it’s a BFN as expected! 
I’ve added a pic in the case and one where I broke it out!


----------



## Tesh23

Lol definitely a weird test for sure. Why in heavens is the test window yellow?! :dohh:

I would have broken it out too! I tell you what... I’ve got such bad line eye after all my testing that I actually see the shadow line on that test!

Are these the 5miu ones? Well at least you can test for progression. From here onwards. What time will you test tomorrow? Do u feel good getting to pee on a stick hehe it is satisfying isn’t it!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes they are the 5mui ones! Yes it was soooooo nice to pee on a stick and let out my bladder!

I start to see a shadow if I look too long but pretty certain there is nothing! So at least I have a comparison test now. Got three more of them to give a go and then some FRERS for a bit later!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay!! I can’t wait to see more tests tomorrow!!! I really hope you’ve got another little soy baby in there xx


----------



## Anababe

Sweden I can also see a slight shadow but like you I think I just imagine them when I look for too long. Excited for tomorrow’s test hope it shows some progression!

I tested today, well I’ve tested twice once with smu then because I thought I saw something within the first couple of mins I held for 4 hours and did another. I think they are both BFN and I was just seeing things as I can’t really pick it up on the photos at all. I’ve got one more for tomorrow fmu then I’ll wait for AF.

First two pics are this mornings at 9:30am and second two are this afternoon 1:40pm.


----------



## Tesh23

Ana I can’t see anything in the first test but it could be because of the angle. I can def are a vvvvf line on the second test without the inversion!

I hope this is the start of something! Really hope your test tomorrow shows some progression xx


----------



## swedengirl

I feel maybe I can see something on the inversion! Just a veryyyy faint tinge of lightness where the line should be!! Fx for tomorrow!


----------



## Anababe

Yeah they are slightly more noticeable in real life but certain they are just evaps. Here they are out of the case (I know not supposed to do that but think we all have at some point! Haha). Frer are a nightmare for evaps not sure why they are supposed to be the best test out there lol will see what tomorrow brings.

I’ve been having these sharp shooting cramps for a couple days now so hoped it meant something but perhaps not!


----------



## Tesh23

Def seeing the line on the top one! Was that fmu or smu?


----------



## swedengirl

Totally seeing a line on that top one!


----------



## swedengirl

I’m really crampy today both in my back and my front. Like short sharp pains. not sure it’s good though as had this last cycle too, although a bit later...


----------



## Anababe

That top one was fmu but i had been toilet in the night so I guess technically smu the other one is this afternoon after 3 hour hold.

I’m having the same cramps Sweden, hoping it’s a good sign!


----------



## Tesh23

So dh showed up with some tests I think he felt bad for earlier lol

11dpo 6pm test bfn

I’m not sure what was up with the other tests, and different brands as well but I’m pretty sure I’m out.

I also feel like af is on her way and I’m pretty sure she will be right on time. So he was right after all! 

What an insane tww this has been for me!

Let AF get here soon!!! I’m going to binge on wine lol!


----------



## swedengirl

I can’t believe you had all those lines and now nothing! I was certain it was your BFP!

Fx your AF doesn’t show and it’s just a shitty test!


----------



## Anababe

Just done another test just a cheap one, I do so well then get to 12dpo and go crazy. Third test today lol a faint line came up within 4 mins, I have tweaked the pic slightly because the lighting is so bad at this time I have to use the flash on my phone. But I’m sure I’m not imaging this one lol


----------



## swedengirl

Totally there! Does it have colour IRL??


----------



## Anababe

Yeah it’s really pink but I can’t get it properly on the camera the flash just takes over the photo lol will test tomorrow with fmu I can get better lighting near the window then haha fingers crossed!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Dang Tesh! I totally thought this was your month with all those lines. Sorry huni! Praying AF stays away from all of you!!


----------



## swedengirl

So excited to see your test in the morning Anababe!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana definitely seeing that line! Fx for the morning test!! Xx


----------



## Tesh23

FaithnHope41 said:


> Dang Tesh! I totally thought this was your month with all those lines. Sorry huni! Praying AF stays away from all of you!!

Ah thanks hun, I also thought so for a little while! But it’s ok I’ve accepted it and am ready for the next cycle. Getting more af type cramps and backache now so af should be here by Thursday I think


----------



## swedengirl

BFN this morning again. Guess I shouldn’t be surprised as only 8dpo according to FF but my gut is leaning nearer 7.

I’ll test again tonight.

Was really hoping I’d get one today as found out 2 years ago today with my DD!!


----------



## Tesh23

Not seeing anything yet. 8dpo is still early days, I see a temp rise though! That’s great!

Hope it continues to rise. 

I was expecting a temp dip today, but it seems my body wants to keep temps up until the very last second before af arrives. 

Ana looking forward to seeing your test


----------



## Anababe

Morning!

Still got everything crossed for you Tesh hoping AF stays away! Temps are still looking good!

I’ve tested with frer this morning at 7am, there is a line it came up as the dye was running across but it’s very faint I don’t think I can pic up anything on camera without tweaking it so taking as a BFN.

I’m in so much pain today, Ive had these pains in my right side for about 4 days now, but today it’s so strong I actually cried lol I don’t know what it is I can’t move hardly, it’s like a strong stabbing/pulling in my right ovary area (maybe a bit lower) right round to my back, I can’t get away from it. I also have LOADS of ewcm last 2 days, especially last night but it’s not clear it’s more like a yellow but thick and stretchy. I fully expected AF to arrive today the way these pains have been creeping up.

I’ve been cleaning our house this morning and I just keep going hot and dizzy, I don’t feel well at all today. I also feel very nauseous this morning so maybe I’m just not well I don’t know but that frer would have a clear line by now surely if I was pregnant.

Here’s my BFN this morning. Be glad when this 2ww is over to be honest, if I ov’d CD9 when FF originally said then obviously I had no chance of getting pregnant and AF is due today. If I ov’d CD 10 or 11 when I think I did (giving me a chance at being pregnant) I’m due on tomorrow or Friday. So will see what happens.


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I was expecting a BFN this morning. But testing early takes all my optimism. I really wanted to try not to do it this cycle! I know I’m still in with a shot. I didn’t get a line until 10/11dpo with DD but I was feeling good about it and now mehhh.

Anababe sorry your feeling rubbish! Let’s hope it’s sign of something positive or if not I hope you get out of the TWW sooner rather than later so you know, and at least you’re out of limbo!

How you feeling today Tesh??


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry Ana I’m not really seeing anything on the morning test :( but your symptoms sound so aggressive I can’t believe there’s no bfp on that test!

Keep us updated!

I’m due for AF tomorrow or the very latest Friday. AF usually just comes on instantly or I so get spotting the day before so just waiting now- cm is more watery creamy with slight ewcm in still so definitely signs of AF. Did one last test this morning and although I see a squinter in the number ‘1’ I’m pretty sure it’s bfn.

I’m actually over my disappointment now. I’m going with dh for lunch just now and a big glass of Merlot has my name on it! Lol

I have been contemplating whether I will do soy this next cycle or not. I have finally found pure soy isoflavones here in 50mg per tablet! So maybe I will give it one more go and then just leave it up to fate if nothing happens this next cycle.

I think I’m going to take a much more relaxed approach to ttc this next cycle. Just the soy and omega, may not even bother with opks and not going to buy a test until I’m late. I knew o had to have at least one crazy cycle of testing before I ‘got over it’ but it’s too stressful testing early like I do. 

I hope you girls get your Christmas babies!!!! Can’t wait to see more tests and hear more news :flower: everything crossed for you!


----------



## Anababe

Hope you have a lovely day Tesh. It’s good to have a break from all the charting when it gets too much. Hope AF arrives on time for you if you don’t get your BFP, then you can start to concentrate on next cycle.

Sweden, that’s why I try not to test til after 10dpo now, I like those few days before of not knowing and still feeling a little positive, kind of kills it when your getting BFNs for so many days. But your still super early, hope you start to see something on tomorrow’s test!

I’m not sure if I want to try the soy again to be honest, I’ve had such strong symptoms in the 2ww with it, I’m not sure I like it! I’m going to do better with opks next time and start them as soon as I stop af just in case it is early, I’m not missing it again! but I actually think if next cycle I don’t get pregnant I’m maybe ready for a break. I’m going into my 7th cycle. My partner has said he’s feeling like the fun has been drained out of our sex life and it’s now just all about timing and cm and testing, and he’s right. I think one more go just because we messed up a bit this month with timing then a break for a couple months.


----------



## Anababe

Well AF has arrived as expected. 2 days early so I must have actually ovulated CD9 like my temps and FF originally said. 

I’ve got new thermometer coming tomorrow a proper BBT one and I’m going to give the digital opks a go this cycle. Crazy how strong these af cramps are this time! Here’s to one more cycle going to give it everything I can this time before we take a break!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw Ana sorry about AF :hugs: but at least you’re out of limbo now and can go full force into the next cycle.

Hoping for AF to start tomorrow for me I’m feeling rather crampy so fx


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry AF came Ana but glad limbo is over for you! Have you decided ok of youll do soy?

I tested again and BFN but swear a see a slight something. But think I’m creating it in my head!


----------



## swedengirl

My temp dropped this morning so I’m not sure I’ll even bother with testing. No point in wasting tests when this is a pretty clear sign AF is in her way.

The testing just gets me down too. I hate seeing the BFNs. I was sure this was our month but the temp drop shows otherwise I think. I leave for a bachelorette weekend tomorrow morning and back home Sunday evening. AF due Sunday so I might just test tomorrow morning if my temp is still above coverline and then I’ll only test on Sunday if AF doesn’t show!


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden my eye is picking up a faint shadow on that test but I can’t be sure.

I think that’s a good plan, going away for the weekend will also take your mind of testing for a bit.

13dpo/cd1 for me and have started spotting and cramping right in time so AF should be here today.


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry AF came Tesh. At least you’re out if limbo! Have you decided if you’ll try soy?

I ended up testing and BFN. I know I’m out. I just feel it now. It’s hard though as I can’t bring myself to drink if I don’t know for sure, but don’t want people to think I am by not drinking at the weekend. Think I’ll test on Saturday when I’ll be 10/11dpo and if negative try to relax and have a glass. I got my BFP with dd then so should hopefully be able to trust the answer of the test then. 

Feeling so shitty today. Ugh. We had good timing and scared it’s going to take some time.


----------



## Tesh23

I think I may give the soy one more go on this different brand I found, as it’s just soya isoflavones with nothing else in it. 

And I will do cd3-7. If that doesn’t work then I’ll just do a normal cycle after that. And not going to test early unless it’s about 10dpo just once and then only test if AF doesn’t show. 

I feel more relaxed for this next cycle. I’ve got so much to do with assignments, work and planning ds’s Birthday that I don’t feel that ttc will consume me. I’m just going with the approach now that if it happens it happens and I can only do so much to control it so no use going crazy over it. 

It’s almost Like I don’t want to try so hard anymore so I don’t have any expectations. And just carry on with life like normal and when it happens I will be thrilled. It could be a long journey ahead but it is what it is.

I completely understand how you feel, it’s that shitty feeling of having tried so hard and felt so good about it and then the disappointment of it all. But it will be ok and it will pass. I reallllly hope u see something positive on Saturday’s test! At least one of us getting a bfp will make me happy!


----------



## Anababe

Sorry AF got you Tesh. Glad you have a lot going on this cycle to take your mind off it. It certainly helps if you can be more relaxed and not let the ttc take over. Everything crossed for you this cycle!

I totally get where your coming from Sweden, we are on to 7th cycle now and it really scares me. Just got to keep trying to stay positive as hard as that is! Really hope you see something on your next test!


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks both of you! Feeling a bit better emotionally this afternoon. I’ve 100% decided I won’t test until at least 10dpo next cycle, it’s not good for me to test early!

Well I’m still leaning to being out. But had a hot flush and a wave of nausea just now which is not normal so slight hope rebuilding. My CM is going watery which happened with DD but also happens before AF normally day before I’m due though - so not sure what to think there! Just felt like updating you guys!


----------



## Tesh23

Def agree about waiting until 10dpo to test, I’m def going to be doing the same this next cycle.

That’s definitely a hopeful symptom! So will u test next on Saturday then?


----------



## swedengirl

I have three FRERs (well Sweden’s version) so figure I’ll do one tomorrow. I don’t see how it could be possible to be positive though if I was pregnant as if my 5mui test was not positive and FRERs are 10mui, and it takes 24-48hrs to double. But what the heck. I’ll also see how my temp looks, if it’s lower then it’s pointless. 

I am feeling the exact nausea I had with DD. It’s exactly the same. But that started at like 7 weeks so I’m guessing this must be something else!


----------



## swedengirl

My temp spiked today. Tested and still BFN. The more I stare at it the more I see something. Pretty certain it’s line eye. The test says it is 96% accurate at 9dpo which I think I am, or 99% at 10dpo which FF thinks I am. So I should surely see something for real if I was pregnant.... original is middle pic others have filters!


----------



## Tesh23

Awesome news about the temp spike yay!

I think maybe I can see a faint shadow but really can’t be sure...

I think I would wait to see tomorrow’s temp


----------



## swedengirl

I see something in the pictures. Buttt I think I can also see a similar shadow on this test from last month. So I guess we will wait and see! 
Going to see how I feel about tomorrow testing tomorrow. Maybe as I’m away I won’t feel like it!


----------



## Anababe

I can see a faint shadow on that test Sweden but I don’t trust these as they always give me an evap! I do def see something though, more in the ones with a filter.

CD3 for me now, I decided to have one more go with the soy so taking 120mg tonight. My BBT thermometer came today with 20 ovulation tests and 5 pregnancy tests so I’m fully prepared this cycle lol!


----------



## Tesh23

Cd3 for me today going to try pop to the shops to get my soy.

Any news Sweden? Your temps are still up that’s a good sign!

Hope you’re having a good weekend away :flower:


----------



## swedengirl

Currently at the spa relaxing on a bed. Had an awful nights sleep as it was so hot so definitely not trusting today’s temp.

Tested this morning and BFN. Didn’t try to really look for a line as figured there would be something by now I could see. 

Guessing AF will arrive tomorrow or Monday. If no clear sign it’s coming on Monday I’ll test again. Really thought this would have been the month... but oh well


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry Sweden, I guess it wasn’t our month after all, but I think the stress of it all just makes it harder.

This month I’m definitely taking a more relaxed approach and will only test closer to af. No more looking for lines. If it’s there it’s there. 

It took me a year to a year and a half to conceive my ds and it may not happen anytime soon for me so I figure I’m not going to let it consume me. 

I started a light bleed really late around 7-8pm which I recorded as cd1. Didn’t get a chance to get my soy yesterday so will only start tonight cd3-4. So looks like I’ll be doing cd4-8! Haven’t tried that late before so hopefully it will be ok.

Will be doing 240 all 5 days. I haven’t had any bad side effects so far on the highest dose so an extra 40 a day shouldn’t hurt any. This will be my last round of soy then I’ll just be doing normal cycles.

Will u be trying soy again?

Ana how are you going this cycle so far?


----------



## swedengirl

Nope it wasn’t our month :-( hopefully next month!

My temp dropped and I’ve got light pink spotting so AF will be here tomorrow. I think I’ll do soy again and thinking I’ll do CD3-7 like I did with DD.

I’m also planning on taking a relaxed approach this month. I might not even temp. I’m thinking maybe I’ll take the approach of BD every other day from CD14 until my CP and CM show signs I have Oved. Going to take a couple of days to think about it. But definitely not testing until 9/10dpo. 

Finding it a bit hard right now as really built myself up that this would be the month. I got an infection after I had DD and really worried it’s added to scarring I had from before I had DD. You have to wait for 12 months trying before you seek medical help, but think I’ll contact them if we haven’t conceived in the next 2 cycles and get on the waiting list.


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry Sweden :hugs: I know how you feel it’s too stressful building it all up that’s why this month I’m not caring too much. No opks, no testing. Just temps,cm and soy.

I see a temp rise today?... have u started af yet?

I started my soy cd4 last night.

Ana how are u getting on?


----------



## swedengirl

So AF just started, now it’s here I feel better and just on to this cycle now.

Chatted with OH last night and we both had a bit of moment to allow ourselves to feel down. He is supportive for however I feel I want to tackle this month. I’m going to take a few days to decide how I want to approach it, but right now feeling temping, cp and Cm might be the way to go. Also going to relax with regards to forcing myself to drink the tea and not drinking at all while TTC. Just going to try to enjoy rather than overthink. I will take soy but cd3-7 this month.

Hoping for a January 2020 baby for us all! Although maybe as you guys have shorter cycles you still have a shot at a 2019 one!

Exciting you’ve started soy Tesh! Not long until you start BDing! Wish I had a bit shorter cycles as it seems sooooo far away until cd18-20!


----------



## Anababe

Hi!

Sorry AF got you Sweden. Glad your feeling a bit better now, I’m always really sad the day before and day of AF because I just think.. ANOTHER month now wait. But then after day 1 I’m back to focusing on next cycle.

Sorry been quiet last few days, kids are off school for Easter so our house is a mad house at the moment lol

I’m on CD6, AF has finished now was a bit longer this cycle. Starting OPKs tomorrow not risking missing it this time! I’m on day 4 of soy no side affects at all from it so far this time!


----------



## Tesh23

Absolutely once a new cycle has started I’m like ok let’s go. A more relaxed approach most definitely. I figure even with tests etc it’s not going to change anything so may as well enjoy and go with the flow. 

I bought these slow release capsules that have 40mg of soy isoflavones per tablet and have taken 240mg yesterday evening. No side effects at all so far which is great, so hope it’s working! This is the first time I’ve tried cd4-8 so hoping it does something. 

I’m also going to go easy with the tea etc and not force down 3 cups a day like last month. My period was not as heavy as it usually is and was more light and medium only lasted 3 days, BUT I did cramp more this cycle. 

A 2020 baby actually sounds wonderful! If I conceive this cycle my edd would be 10 01 2020, but ds came ten days early so I could possibly expect a New Years baby hehe. I can dream... 

Here’s to this being a more stress free cycle ladies! Come what may, if it’s meant to be let it be!


----------



## Anababe

So I ended up doing an opk this morning and it was a lot stronger than I expected for CD 6! I’ve only just finished AF. I’ve just done another one at 5:45pm so will see how that looks


----------



## Anababe

This is tonight’s.. I’m guessing I should get to BD tonight just incase! Lol


----------



## Tesh23

Definitely looks almost positive!

What day of soy are you on Ana?


----------



## Anababe

I started the evening of CD3 so I’ll be taking my 4th dose tonight before bed.

I spoke to soon this morning with no symptoms, I’ve had a really bad headache all day today.

Will bd tonight and see what tomorrow’s OPK looks like.


----------



## swedengirl

Oh wow Anababe!! Definitely get Bding! A little bit jealous of your short cycles!

I also think a 2020 baby sounds nice Tesh!


----------



## Anababe

Ok so I think I’m pretty close now, I’d say this bottom one is very close to being positive. CD7 now so looks like I’ll be following same as last at CD9. CP is very soft and open but maybe not quite high enough yet I can still reach it fairly easily, def start of ewcm today though. Gosh feels like I’ve only just started the cycle and I’m almost in 2ww! I’ve always had shortish cycles but this is crazy haha

How are you both getting on?


----------



## swedengirl

Oh I’d love to have short cycles like that. I think it’s why I get so down when I can feel AF coming as feels like an eternity to wait to like CD18/20.

I’m doing good. Already feeling much more chilled this month and we are away for Easter next week from Weds until Monday and will get back CD14, just in time to get BDing. So hoping the trip and keeping busy will keep me relaxed and chilled with regard to TTC. Rather than going crazy like last cycle.

Due to start soy tomorrow! Although part of me is tempted to really go all out and almost have a NTNP month, but think it will stress me out nearer O that I’m wasting a cycle.

Baby dust to you both!!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana those are definitely very very close! How are today’s tests looking?

I’m not doing opks this cycle. Just going in cp cm and temps. I don’t feel as invested as last cycle lol

Sweden yay for starting soy today! What dosage will you be doing? The last 3 data of 240g is def doing something as I got quite a bit of ovary pain yesterday and generally feel achey and tender in my abdomen through the day.

It’s great that you’re getting to go away it will def help take your mind of things. I totally hear ya about wanting to have a ntnp cycle I actually feel like I’m doing that this cycle like my heart isn’t fully in to trying. I don’t even think I’ll be disappointed when/if af arrives. I think last cycle was my reality check lol

I’ve got so much to do still these next couple of weeks my cycle seems to be flying. Cd7 today and my last soy day tomorrow thinking we may start bd this Saturday cd10.


----------



## Anababe

My test last night and this morning is completely negative like just the faintest of lines so I’ve no idea what to think now!

Last day of soy last night. I did 120, 160, 160, 200, 200 this time so bit higher than last cycle. I’ve got a bit of backache and cramping this morning and very watery cm so something is starting. I can’t possibly have missed the surge lol! This is why I hate using opks they get me all stressed for nothing. I’ve never had a good strong positive, always think I miss it so start a bit earlier but I can’t start earlier than CD6! I’ll keep testing and temping and see what happens over next couple of days.

My OH seems really on board this cycle we only got to Bd last night and he’s just asked if we are going to again today so we don’t miss it. He’s trying to understand how the opks work, but he doesn’t quite get it, to be fair though they confuse me aswel! 

If not pregnant this cycle we are going to stop the charting and Ntnp, just need to stop letting ttc take over and let it happen when it happens. Giving it everything I can’t this last time though!


----------



## swedengirl

Could you have ovulated already Anababe? That would be realllllyyy early though!

Sounds like we are all a bit tired of the crazy TTC! Let’s hope for a more zen month!

I nearly didn’t take my soy today as thought I’d have a relaxed month. But decided I’d take soy and temp/monitor cp. I figure my cycle is long so dont want to waste a cycle. We also have a bit of pressure to get pregnant by July/August to most benefit from the maternity pay set up here. So do need to make the most out of every cycle if that makes sense!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana I have heard that when taking soy you should only do your opks 3 days after your last soy dosage. But you ovulate so early that’s nearly impossible! How are your tests looking?

I did my last dose today so will wait to ovulate which should be around Monday/Tuesday next week. Have been getting lots of ovary twinges this cycle with soy so hopefully something is happening.

Decided to skip bd today and start cd10 on Saturday.

Sweden I completely understand about the maternity benefit, I really hope it happens before it’s up for you. What dosage are you taking this cycle? Will you be increasing from last cycle?


----------



## Anababe

Yeah Tesh I think that’s exactly what happened. I was testing whilst still taking the soy (which I had to do), can see on the progression it’s dark on CD6/7 but by the evening of CD8 the lines started to get lighter until this evening which would be 2 full days after stopping the soy it looks like it may be starting to pick up again, so hopefully my real positive will be here soon.

I’m feeling no signs of O to be honest, last cycle i had really painful cramps on CD9 but nothing today so maybe back to normal this cycle and going to ov CD11. Not stressing about it, I’m actually glad it’s not happening so early this time, gives us chance to get more bd in.

Glad things are starting for you Tesh, we all seem much quieter this cycle, hope this more relaxed approach brings us our BFPs!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana I def think last nights test is the beginning of something. It’s really good the soy is not making u O super early this time that way you will have a nicely matured eggy!

Afm cervix is high and soft which is quite early. Had really painful ovulation type cramps on the left side today. Cm is lotiony though so not very close to O. I have been feeling more twinges and pain on my left side so I think I will probably ovulate from the left this cycle. I ovulated from the left as well when I conceived ds.

I don’t feel positive about this cycle neither do I feel negative. I def know I won’t be disappointed like last cycle if it’s bfn so I’ve got pretty neutral expectations. Feels so much better when the stress of trying is not there.


----------



## Anababe

So glad your not feeling the stress of TTC Tesh, it does certainly make it easier to get through the month.

I’m pretty confused this cycle to be honest, still getting on and off ‘almost positive’ opks but nothing really dark just yet. Temp dropped yesterday and still low this morning so expected a positive today ready to ov tomorrow but cervix isn’t really what it should be and I’ve got creamy cm at the moment so definitely no fertile cm. worried I’m not going to ov at all as I haven’t gone past CD11 for a while. I can’t have already ovulated as I’ve had no cramps or anything at all and cm has just been creamy apart from that one day where I had a little bit of ewcm on CD6.

I have read that if you have regular cycles and know you ovulate not to take soy as it can actually stop ovulation! So kind of a bit panicked about that now. But still hoping maybe ov has just been delayed a bit and will happen soon.


----------



## Tesh23

Ana I think it may push your O date a little further from the norm. I think just keep doing your opks and monitor cm for now.

For the first time this cycle Ive actually had creamy cm cd9 and cd 10 today?? I never get creamy cm before O. My cervix is high and soft and not quite open so I’m thinking ovulation is still a few days away. I’m not using opks this month so just working off temps and cp/cm.


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry I have been MIA. I’ve really tried to relax and not focus on TTC this month. I’ve been a bit stressed with work too and tried to fix that so it doesn’t impact TTC.

I read you should ovulate between 5 and 10 days after stopping Clomid so seeing as soy is meant to act like clomid I’m guessing it’s the same. So I wouldn’t stress too much Ana, maybe take it as s sign the soy is working?! 

I’m feeling exactly the same about this month Tesh. Neither positive or negative. Although I have entered a bit of a negative headspace in general where I’m certain I’ve become infertile since dd, and just keep getting very emotional. Not rational but worry is setting in.

Sounds like you’re both close to Oving at least. I’m CD 6- so last day of soy tomorrow. Then the Ov wait but think it will go quickly this month as we are away! I’ve not been temping but do think I should start, it’s nice to confirm you Ovd especially withtaking soy!


----------



## Tesh23

I used to have the same doubts when I was ttc ds, I convinced myself something was wrong with me and that I couldn’t carry (I had a procedure done a few years back before we started trying), but it was just a matter of time. 

We had a group called positive thinking that I was apart of on here the month I conceived ds and I really think that helped to put my mind at ease and made me just let go and not over stress about ttc. I really think it affects a lot.

I def think start temping as soy can be unpredictable! At least u are going away for a bit which will make the days go faster until O.

Afm both dh and I came down with a horrible cold yesterday so we haven’t had one bd in yet. My cm isn’t fertile anyway so I’m just going with it. Hopeful we manage by this evening or tomorrow morning. 

Today my cm still seems creamy but a bit more watery in consistency so maybe I’m getting closer.


----------



## Tesh23

Cd12 for me today. Managed to bd last night and this afternoon

Finally got first signs of ewcm last night and lots this morning. I haven’t taken anything to increase it this cycle so yay for getting ewcm on my own lol. My cervix is also high soft and open today so I’m guessing I will ovulate today or tomorrow.

Hard to track without opks but it’s def less stressful. I’ve felt a lot of ovary pains last night and this morning along with achey hips and slight cramping off and on.i don’t usually cramp during ovulation this is the first time. If I get a temp rise tomorrow will prob just bd again tomorrow just for good measure.

Temps are still low and have been quite consistent this cycle. Hoping the tww will not be anything like last cycle. After I confirm O I’m not going to test, I will just put it out my mind and test if af is late.

Still have a horrible head cold so I’m all congested and puffy, but thankfully just a day or two more of bd and I’m done. 

How are the both of you? Sweden at least you’re done with your soy for the month. Will you be using opks this month? Ana how are your opks looking? I see you haven’t confirmed O yet


----------



## swedengirl

Yay to EWCM Tesh! And to BDing! Sounds like your cervix is playing ball this month too. Positive baby making vibes heading your way.

Totally loving the more relaxed approach to TTC this cycle so far. Feels like it’s going much quicker. Hope it stays that way. We will be BDing this time next week. Been feeling a bit more positive today. Also got a bit of EWCM like I did with soy this time last cycle. Don’t know if the increased estrogen is helping my mood!

I started temping again today so I can confirm O when it hopefully happens! Baby dust to us all!


----------



## Anababe

Hi!

Well I didn’t ov when I usually do, I carried on taking opks and never quite get dark enough to be positive. CD14 today and yesterday I was certain I was not going to ov this cycle as its never later than Cd11. Plus my temps are strange this month, started quite high and have been gradually getting lower over past few days. 

I’ve had just creamy cm so far but yesterday it started to get quite watery and my cervix moved a little higher, by evening it had turned to watery/ewcm (not loads, mainly watery with a slight stretch), same today and cervix is SHOW so maybe I am actually going to ovulate just a bit later!

Only thing putting me off is lack of cramping or backache. I usually have such strong ovulation pains. Had some mild twinges this morning but not something I’d really notice if I wasn’t looking for it. Hoping for a temp shift tomorrow!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana I think the soy pushed your ovulation back which prob means you have got a more mature eggy which is great! Def sounds like you will ovulate soon.

Glad you are feeling more positive Sweden :flower: def better vibes than last cycle for sure.

Afm my cold/flu is worse today so feeling out. Managed to bd this afternoon just in case. I had a slight temp rise today but I feel that the temp is off because I’m sick. My cervix still feels hso and still getting ewcm. Also had very noticeable pinching in my left ovary side which felt different to the normal twinges it was quite hurtful so I’m guessing I ovulated about 2 hours ago from the left.

Will just have to wait and see now I guess but not getting my hopes up


----------



## Anababe

Sounds like you will definitely ov soon Tesh!

Oh my gosh I’ve never yet had one of these so strong.. can I take this as my positive do you think? I’ve having some sharp pains in my left side, I’ve never in all my years of having children had ovulation from my left side, I always assumed I couldn’t ov from that side. I can’t belive I’ve actually got a real positive opk, it came up straight away.

If my ov date has been pushed back I’m hoping that means a nice strong egg! We bd last night and today so will do again tomorrow and think we will have covered all the right days then!


----------



## Tesh23

I would say that’s def positive! I never get anything darker on the internet cheapies than how you’ve posted. Your bd schedule seems perfect if you O today/tomorrow.

I def think I ovulated today. If I get another temp rise tomorrow it will confirm. I put in 3 high temps for the next three days and it gives me Ov day as today. 

Can’t believe we’re practically in the tww again feels like we were just in it! Lol 

No sore boobs like last cycle after O thank goodness lol


----------



## Anababe

I know Tesh it’s crazy how quick it’s come around! Even though I’ve ovulated later it’s still gone so fast.

These pains are pretty strong now I’m thinking today is quite possibly ov day. I didn’t test yesterday so I don’t know if last night would have been positive too and Im catching it on its way down. See what my temps are like in the morning!


----------



## Tesh23

You definitely could be catching your surge on its way down for sure! And if you’re getting stronger ovulation cramps today quite possibly today is the day! How crazy if we ovulate the same day lol.

After bd this afternoon and yesterday I’ve kept the soft cup in for about 8 hours each time. I like to use the soft cup just Incase my cervix gets more open the spermies can hang around for longer. I think the soft cups def help as I used it for the second cycle when I conceived ds. It was my second cycle on soy too.

I haven’t had anymore ovulation pain or cramping since earlier this afternoon when I suspect I ovulated so guessing that was it. I also can’t believe I’ve had ewcm on my own for 3 days in a row with no other influences except the soy. AND my cervix felt much more open compared to other cycles.

But I have to say this cycle with soy (my 4th one and last one!) I felt a lot more pain and twinges in my ovaries compared to the last 3 cycles. 

I hope u get your temp rise tomorrow! I def think I will have a proper temp rise tomorrow.

The only thing that throws this cycle a bit off for me is that I had to take strong meds yesterday and today as I just couldn’t manage without it. I’m starting to feel a bit better this evening thankfully.

I feel much more carefree this cycle. If I do not get my bfp this cycle I can honestly say I won’t be disappointed and if I do I will be happy. I realize it’s really out of my hands after a certain point and it helps me put things into perspective. 

I think if it doesn’t happen by September (I’ll be 9 - 10 months ttc by then) I will go see my Gynae to make sure all is in order. My cycles are very very regular and I really do not have anything to complain about, my health is great etc, but I guess u never really know until u know if u know what I mean lol.

Wishing both of you lots and lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## Anababe

Well they have stopped now was just really strong pains for about an hour. I’ve tested again after 4 hour hold and it actually looks maybe a touch darker so think I’ve maybe just caught the beginning of the surge. Hoping temps are higher over next day or two. I’ve no ovulation tests left now so was lucky to catch it as I wasn’t planning on buying more.


----------



## Tesh23

Wow the bottom one is definitely darker! 

Hopefully that means a really strong Ov for you!


----------



## Anababe

Well no temp rise for me today and have a lot more ewcm today plus my usual ov cramps on the right side (not sure what those pains were yesterday on left side but can’t have been ovulation) so hoping today is ov day! I’m feeling quite positive This cycle, we have bd more than we usually get to and got timing right I think! 

How’s your temp this morning Tesh?


----------



## Tesh23

How are your opks looking today?

On my bfp cycle my surge lasted 2days and I had a strong ovulation, so hopefully that’s what’s happening with you. It’s great you have the opportunity to bd more your chances definitely seem much higher this cycle by looking at your chart!

So I think I ovulated yesterday. Got a definite rise this morning 36.6 and my flu symptoms feel much better today unlike yesterday. The only thing is my cervix still felt high soft and open this morning when I took out the soft cup. But I’ve basically held all the sperm close to my cervix for a min of 8 hours each day we bd’d So hopefully they found their way. I’m happy that my cervix has cooperated this cycle and for all the days we bd’d on. My libido was actually way up this morning which is extremely strange as that never happens at 1dpo ever. I’m also soooo bloated today it’s insane I look like I’m 5 months pregnant! I’m pretty small at about 108 pounds so it looks so odd! I can’t even suck it in it’s ridiculous. Unfortunately we didn’t get a chance to bd this morning although we were going to, but got disturbed by ds and then I had to leave to my mums place so bleh. Hopefully the 3 and are sufficient although still not getting my hopes up. Other than that boobs just feel fuller but aren’t sore at all. 

Also no more ovulation pain in my ovary area today just slight backache on and off. So pretty sure ovulation was yesterday afternoon. Wish we could have got one more bd in but it is what it is. Cm is also like non-existent/dry which is also strange but just checked again and couldn’t find my cervix at first then lol there it was but it feels strange! Like big but softish but definitely quite open still. Weird... 

I hope you get your temp rise tomorrow!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Ok so just been to the loo and had ewcm and my cervix is still show... kinda disappointed now that we didn’t bd this morning and I’m only seeing dh tomorrow now so prob missing an opportunity here.. 

Def had a definite temp rise this morning and when I have a noticeable rise it’s always continued to do so. I guess tomorrow’s temp will tell... could I still be getting ready to ovulate??


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hi ladies! So excited to see you are all ovulating or through ovulation again! <3 How's everyone feeling?

We had our first sonogram yesterday morning! Official due date stayed the same as what we thought and will be November 23! We are measuring right at 8 1/2 weeks. Baby was moving so much and you could see his or hers little heart fluttering. We also finally told the boys last night, surprised them each with a personalized puzzle and picture frame of the baby. They are over the moon excited and are being so sweet already to baby. Wanting to pray to it, kissing mommy's tummy, picking flowers for mommy and baby. They seriously melt my heart!! We let them each wear their new big brother tshirts to school today to tell their friends and teachers, and they each took their picture to show and tell about baby. So happy to have finally started going to appointments, makes it feel more real now! Here are a couple pictures I wanted to share with you girlies. :)


----------



## Anababe

Awww Faith beautiful photos. Glad all is going well!

Tesh I would say you probably did ov yesterday, temps are pretty accurate I wouldn’t have thought you would have a temp rise otherwise, but guess you would need to wait for the 3 days after to make sure it stays up.

I took an OPK this afternoon, it was still a strip test but a different brand, barely even a hint of a line on it. The twingy pains this morning stayed fairly mild and not for long, I had ewcm early this morning but by this afternoon it was sticky/creamy so I guess I maybe ovulated some point late last night/early morning. Just thought I’d have a temp rise today if it was last night. I had to mark Sleep deprived In FF for last night though as I woke up an hour and half earlier than usual, took my temp and kept in my head what it was, 97.32, then I went back to sleep and woke up about 3 hrs later and it was 97.63, I checked again a couple of mins later (I always double check to make sure as I’m usually half asleep) and it was 97.46. So I just charted the first temp as I was confused. I did wonder though if I even read the first temp right as it was 5am so I really was half asleep. See what tomorrow’s is like, really hoping it’s higher!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw Faith... that is so precious! Your boys are adorable. They look super chuffed at the news of becoming big brothers! What a lovely idea with the T-shirt’s and the puzzle! Your little bean looks perfect for 8 and a half weeks, I’m so happy for you :flower: and yay to the due date hehe love it!

Ana I would use the 97.47 temp as it is in between the two temps of waking up one and a half hours early and one and a half hours late, if u get what I mean. I would say creamy cm may def signal you’ve already ovulated 

My cervix feels medium and slightly open now and my cm is still a bit ewcm but more whitish mixed in if that makes sense. But my temp is still up today not very high above the cover line but def up 36.5. I just added a fake temp for tomorrow so it gives me Ov at cd13. But, if the temp stays at 36.5 tomorrow it gives me Ov at cd12! Lol either way I def know I ovulated either cd12/13 for now. But I’m going with cd13.

I just can’t believe my cervix still feels a bit open. It’s never been open like this for so long and last cycle it almost refused to open until the very last minute lol.

Still just feeling bloated and fuller boobs at 2dpo with lower backache.


----------



## Anababe

Thanks Tesh I went with that and changed it to the middle temp. Anyway got my temp rise today yay! I’ve put in two more just to see if I get the crosshairs and I do so assume I ov sometime overnight between CD14 and 15. If I take out the temp on CD15 it gives me ov on CD14 but I’ve left it as it is. Either way I’m in the 2ww! 

I’m really going to try not to symptom spot but I know it will be hard this time knowing I’ve definitely confirmed ov with temp/opk and it being a bit later. I’m feeling positive though!

Tesh, my cervix and cm does usually change very quickly after Ov so no experience with it staying a bit show. Least you know you have definitely O’d and your bd timing was good. 

Got everything crossed for us all this month :dust:


----------



## Anababe

Hadn’t been paying much attention to due dates really but FF says I would be due on 8th Jan 2020 if I conceived this cycle. That was my initial due date for my youngest daughter <3


----------



## Tesh23

Yay to being in the tww Ana! I think your chart looks accurate for O. 

So without putting in extra temps ff has showed I ovulated cd12 but if my temp goes up higher than 36.5 tomorrow which is a high possibility, it changes it to cd13.

Great about the due date! If I ovulated cd13 which I’m sure I did, my due date would be 7 Jan! 

I also don’t want to symptom spot esp every detail, I will just take note of the really prominent or significant changes.

I don’t feel positive or negative still lol I just feel normal. If it happens I’ll be thrilled and if it doesn’t I’ll just carry on with next cycle as normal


----------



## Tesh23

Ok I am what I think is 2dpo and my cervix is high soft and slightly opened but is def closing now. Cm has also changed to white and lotiony when I check. So definitely past ovulation. 

Feeling quite crampy today more in my uterus than back. Think it’s the after effects of ovulation


----------



## Tesh23

Ff has confirmed ovulation on cd13 today. Cervix is high firm but still feels very slightly open which is so odd.

Cm is creamy yesterday and today so all seems normal so far. Other than bloating and a bit of backache no other symptoms thank goodness unlike last cycle. I’m still sick though :( So feeling a bit crappy

How are both of you going?


----------



## Anababe

Pretty much same here to be honest, I’ve been really busy last 3 days so not had a lot of time to think about things. I’ve had a bit of on off cramping and I have a lot of creamy cm but otherwise feeling normal. 

Had a temp spike today but it’s really warm here at the moment so thinking maybe that might have caused a slightly higher temp.. not sure if it works like that lol but I assume I could affect it.


----------



## Tesh23

5dpo here hardly any symptoms so far. Just creamy cm from 2dpo, bloating and such a bizarre one - increased saliva. Have had it since 2dpo and it’s constant. Rather annoying really! 

The only thing different is I haven’t had any cramps or twinges at all since ovulation and I usually get them between 1-5 dpo.

Feeling pretty out so not going to test until af is late.

Hope u girls are doing well and enjoying Easter :flower:


----------



## swedengirl

Yay to TWW for both of you! Can’t believe your 5dpo Tesh!! Testing with late AF sounds like a plan. I’m also planning that this cycle.

Sorry I’ve been away from the forum over Easter as just so busy whilst visiting family. I’ve really relaxed this month. Allowed myself to have a few drinks, not taken any supplements etc and not stressed about diet. It’s been really nice and what was needed. I started getting EWCM yesterday at cd14. As we were away my OH said we would wait until we were home today but he woke me up in the middle of the night in the mood- felt really nice to just BD during Ov time as we were in the mood rather than a scheduled moment. Haha. I’m guessing I’ll ov on cd18 again. We decided we wanted to relax with the BDing this cycle so will most likely do every other day. But we will see how we feel. 

Sending you both lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden that’s so great to hear! Glad u got a chance to get away for Easter. And great choice about ditching all the supps etc this cycle I’ve done the same!

I’ve also drank for this cycle and gone with the flow, haven’t changed anything I wouldn’t normally do. I’m having a glass of port as I type this! Lol

This evening my cp is hso with lots of creamy cm. Have no idea why my cervix feels open this tww and I’m not even bothered. I find it quite funny actually because it was almost a no show (excuse the pun) last cycle.

I’m so glad we’ve taken a laid back approach. I want all my trying cycles to be like this actually. And the best part is no outrageous symptoms this cycle thank goodness. I’m 6dpo and my boobs have only just started to feel vv slightly sore this evening.

Good luck with the rest of the bd and have fun ;)

Lots of babydust to you too!

:dust:


----------



## swedengirl

Glad you are Enjoying the relaxed approach too Tesh! I think if I’d been this way from the start maybe I’d have had my BFP now. It’s easier said than done to be relaxed though! I think I’ll be back to my normal neurotic self next cycle. Think being busy kept me calm!

I feel now I’m close to Ov the stress is slowly creeping back in. Not much but definitely in the background. That being said I’m surprising myself that I’m not freaking out we are not BDing everyday. We will bd tomorrow again and then Friday if I haven’t Ovd by then. Hoping every other day brings us our BFP! 

When is AF due Tesh?


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Glad you are Enjoying the relaxed approach too Tesh! I think if I’d been this way from the start maybe I’d have had my BFP now. It’s easier said than done to be relaxed though! I think I’ll be back to my normal neurotic self next cycle. Think being busy kept me calm!
> 
> I feel now I’m close to Ov the stress is slowly creeping back in. Not much but definitely in the background. That being said I’m surprising myself that I’m not freaking out we are not BDing everyday. We will bd tomorrow again and then Friday if I haven’t Ovd by then. Hoping every other day brings us our BFP!
> 
> When is AF due Tesh?

I know what you mean. This time we only bd 3 times and I just popped in the soft cup each time after for about 8-12 hours and left it to the ttc gods.

The relaxed approach is much better as we don’t psych ourselves up for disappointment. Like I have hardly any symptoms this cycle- none of the usual pokes and twinges or slight cramps. Last night I’ve started with vvv slightly sensitive boobs hardly noticeable and have creamy cm since O but otherwise I feel completely fine. I’m glad I’m feeling no symptoms as last cycle was a nightmare. At least if AF shows up I wouldn’t have gone through all those miserable symptoms.

AF is due next Monday so still a while away. But I’ve got one more assignment due in a couple of weeks so I will be busy with that and planning ds’s Birthday.

Ana I see ff has moved your O day to cd14! So we’re both 7dpo today. How are you getting on? Anything different this cycle?


----------



## Anababe

Yeah I could still be 6dpo but I genuinely feel like it was the day before so I increased that temp that I was unsure about and it moved it back a day. But because I ov later this cycle it’s moved my af due date to 1st May now. So I guess it could either be 1st or 2nd as I altered my chart.

No symptoms so far to be honest. A lot of creamy cm but that’s normal really, and I’ve had like dull cramps on and off since ov but feeling pretty ok. No sore boobs or anything like that.

I’ll prob start testing tomorrow as I have IC, but won’t be using a more expensive test til weekend. Are you holding off testing til af due? As much as I’d love to do that I know I won’t be able to lol


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tesh23 said:


> Aw Faith... that is so precious! Your boys are adorable. They look super chuffed at the news of becoming big brothers! What a lovely idea with the T-shirt’s and the puzzle! Your little bean looks perfect for 8 and a half weeks, I’m so happy for you :flower: and yay to the due date hehe love it!
> 
> Ana I would use the 97.47 temp as it is in between the two temps of waking up one and a half hours early and one and a half hours late, if u get what I mean. I would say creamy cm may def signal you’ve already ovulated
> 
> My cervix feels medium and slightly open now and my cm is still a bit ewcm but more whitish mixed in if that makes sense. But my temp is still up today not very high above the cover line but def up 36.5. I just added a fake temp for tomorrow so it gives me Ov at cd13. But, if the temp stays at 36.5 tomorrow it gives me Ov at cd12! Lol either way I def know I ovulated either cd12/13 for now. But I’m going with cd13.
> 
> I just can’t believe my cervix still feels a bit open. It’s never been open like this for so long and last cycle it almost refused to open until the very last minute lol.
> 
> Still just feeling bloated and fuller boobs at 2dpo with lower backache.

Isn't the due date crazy?! lol 

The boys are on cloud 9! Absolutely thrilled and they're not afraid to tell the entire world that their mommy is having a baby <3 It seriously melts my heart!

How are you doing hun?! How is this cycle going for you?!


----------



## FaithnHope41

I've got my fingers crossed for you girls!! @Anababe @swedengirl @Tesh23 Hope this is the month! 

How's everyone feeling?!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Faith!

That really is so precious!

I’m 8dpo it’s evening here now. Had sore boobs and nipples that started yesterday but it’s on and off. Creamy cm had thinned out so AF will prob be right on time. I’m guessing either Sunday or Monday. And I’m completely fine with that

I don’t think I’m going to be testing this cycle will prob just wait for AF to show up.

I’ve taken a much more relaxed approach going forward as the stress these last 3 months was a bit much and I’ve got quite a bit on my plate these next two months.

On a more pleasant note, my niece will be born end of May beginning of June so I can’t wait to give her a cuddle! Some baby is better than no baby hehe.

I still have faith that it will happen I’m just waiting now for it to be my time is all.

Positive thinking all the way!


----------



## Tesh23

Ana how did your test go today?


----------



## Anababe

It was BFN but I knew it would be I’m possibly only 7dpo today. Im not stressing about it though, I just threw it in the bin, don’t want to start getting crazy over lines it’s that what makes it so much more disappointing when AF arrives.

I know that generally speaking LP doesn’t change and if ov day changes then af due date will then change keeping LP the same. But, can your LP actually change in some cases? Or is it a definite no. It’s just if I go by my usual cycle length I’d be due Saturday and I’m feeling a bit like she’s due, my cm has changed and is a bit snotty/ewcm which is normal for me in the days leading up to af. But that would give me a 10/11 day LP and it’s normally 14 days.


----------



## Tesh23

I think it’s normal for LP to vary by a day or two but it generally is consistent. 

Soy actually only ever added a LP day for me. Otherwise I’m consistently 12dpo.

There was only one other cycle (not on soy) that I had a 9 day LP but I prob got my O date incorrect because my cycle length was still the same.

My cm has thinned out today and isn’t as abundant so it also means AF is not the way for me.


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry it’s looking like AF is on the way Tesh. At least with this relaxed approach this cycle we have not set ourselves up for a huge disappointment like last month. I hope it’s not on it’s way for you but totally think positive thinking that your time will come is a great attitude!

Anababe my LP generally stays the same but I have had the odd cycle here and there where it has been shorter.

Faith- I forgot to say in my last post that your boys are gorgeous and the picture was so cute!! So cute they are so excited! 

We BD for the second time in this fertile period today. Based on my symptoms I think I’ll ov on Friday. We are unable to bd tomorrow and my anxiety is getting up! Trying to stay relaxed as I Ovd on a Friday with my DD and we only BD on the Monday and Weds then just like we have so far! Guessing we will try to BD on Friday too. Can feel my stress/excitement levels are slowly creeping up but really trying to hold on to the relaxed approach!!


----------



## Anababe

Well girls, think we have another soy baby cooking. I’m just in complete shock! I can’t believe it’s really there.. this Wouldn’t be an evap would it!?

I so so hope you two get your BFPs xx


----------



## Tesh23

Ana that’s totally a line! Did it appear within the time limit and is it pink irl?

I would def tear with a digi in a couple days to confirm!


----------



## Anababe

Yeah it’s really pink I can’t get a proper picture my phone is rubbish lol 

Just worried there’s nothing at all showing on the cheaper tests.

I just had a feeling this morning, my boobs started to hurt last night and woke up feeling a bit sick, I’ve had no real symptoms before now this cycle, except thinking back, on Easter Sunday I remember saying to my OH all I could smell was chocolate really strong, like I could smell it when kids were eating their eggs and I’ve been really emotional, I started crying on Wed when my OH shouted at the dog which isn’t normal as the dog drives me mad normally lol but I was really surprised when I got the BFN on cheapie this morning. I really didn’t expect to see the frer show a line so quickly after that.

This is it out of the case.


----------



## Tesh23

I’m calling it BFP!!!

Yay!!! Finally we have a bfp!!

I also conceived my ds second cycle of soy. So you def had a nice strong eggy then as we predicted!!

I’m so glad we are finally getting to see BFP’s instead of bfn’s! 

You are seriously making me wanna test lol but I’m pretty sure af is on the way as boobs still feel pretty much the same and my cm has gone from creamy to a bit ewcm mix and last cycle it was like that too before AF.

Are your boobs very sore like you can’t touch them or is it a mild soreness?


----------



## Anababe

Well my cm has been a bit of a creamy/ewcm mix and I was sure that was a sign AF was on her way. My boobs literally just started aching last night after saying they were not sore at all. Today they are sore when my little girl climbs on me and digs her elbows lol but not so bad I can’t touch them.


----------



## Tesh23

Are u still cramping? And does it feel more like af cramps or mild cramping?


----------



## Anababe

Yeah very mild really, it’s like a dull aches cramp just on and off. Definitely not af cramps as not been in my back. This afternoons have been slightly different, like a pulling feeling when I move too quickly.

How are you feeling, does it feel like af or different? Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Anababe

I have just had a look at your chart though and apart from backache you have the same symptoms as me, I’ve been feeling a bit of nausea today and I’ve been a lot more ‘regular’ than usual going to the toilet, I wouldn’t say as bad as like a stomach bug but definitely not normal for me.

Not long to wait now til AF due date if you can hold out til then!


----------



## Tesh23

I haven’t had cramps during the day today but had them last night and could feel them in my lower back. They’ve been mild but def there not like AF. 

My boobs are off and on sore. Sometimes they seem smaller but sometimes, like this afternoon they seem heavier. Otherwise not much else.

I have been to the loo just now and had some cloudy ewcm so I input it into ff and it’s somehow changed my O date to cd12 so I’m so confused now as I’m sure that can’t be right. 

I’ve asked dh to grab a test on his way back home. Not getting my hopes up as I don’t really feel pregnant. Really wanted to wait until AF lol but I guess I did alright this cycle with not testing so far. And if it’s bfn which I’m pretty sure it will be I’m gonna wait for AF which should be here in about 2 days.

Are u going to do a digi? I love doing the digi just to read the words!


----------



## Anababe

Aww well I think it sounds promising and like you say if it’s BFN then at least you know and can wait for AF. 

I’ll do a digi probably on Monday now I can’t afford to risk it too early and then having to buy another. They are too expensive. But yeah although I’m pretty sure I have my BFP it’s never confirmed quite like it is when you see them words!


----------



## Tesh23

Definitely!

And I think waiting until Monday is a great idea, a digi should def pick it up by then. 

Sweden how are you doing? Any signs that O is happening soon?


----------



## swedengirl

Omg!!!! Yay Anababe!!! Got so excited when the thread title had 1bfp added!!

Excited to see your test Tesh!

I’m thinking I’m going to O today but CP still not fully SHOW, it’s still a little firm but totally getting softer so guessing it will happen this evening or tomorrow! I’ve not been checking much so it might have been show earlier.


----------



## swedengirl

Forgot to add Anababe with DD I didn’t get proper lines on cheapies for ages, well past getting a clear line on a FRER!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay for being close to O Sweden I hope it happens soon!!

I tested lol and it’s bfn. Onwards to next cycle for me. I won’t be doing a soy cycle again next cycle as I’ve done 4 so far.


----------



## Anababe

Aw sorry it’s BFN Tesh. Still not out til AF arrives. But at least you managed to wait this long and you have not had all them days of faint lines like last cycle!

Thanks Sweden! I still can’t believe it I’m just so shocked! I’ve got a couple of cheapies left to see if any progression over the weekend then I’ll do a digi early next week.

If it hadn’t been for me seeing a post from Tesh about soy in the testing thread I never would have even known about it, so I’m just so grateful for all the help from you both in last couple of months. Got everything crossed that your joining me very soon and obviously I’ll be sticking around to see how your both getting on!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw Ana I’m so glad this thread helped you :flower: 

I had a look at the test half an hour later and saw a faint blue line lol. Obviously it’s after the time limit so can’t take it seriously.

Have a headache this evening and am on and off crampy so will wait for AF now and only test if it’s a no show


----------



## swedengirl

Ahh totally see that line Tesh but yes id be skeptical as it’s outside the time limit! I think waiting to AF sounds like a great move. I really hope I can wait it out this cycle.

Really hoping I ov today. I should do as had EWCM for a while and cervix been HMO for several days. It’s still HMO but hoping it moves to SHOW soon. I’ve put it in manually for today and if I do and we BD today than I’ll have the best BD score with FF (high) which I have yet to have since ttc#2.


----------



## Anababe

Aw Tesh I def see that line but it looks slightly to far to the right? Could be my phone though, it isn’t the best for looking at lines.

Sweden hope you ov today! Sounds good about the timing and high score on FF.

Awww look the cheapies are showing a line for me now :cloud9:

It’s really strange I keep forgetting for a moment then it hits me again, I can’t believe I’m actually pregnant. I can’t be too happy yet as I’m so terrified it will turn out to be a chemical.

But, if I hadn’t done that Frer yesterday morning, by last night I’d have had a feeling I was as I was really nauseas all day yesterday and had awful heartburn last night, I just felt really rubbish and ended up going to bed at 8pm. So glad it’s starting to show on the cheap ones though, I can really believe it now.

How you feeling Tesh? Is af due today now your ov has been put back or tomorrow?


----------



## FaithnHope41

awwww!! @Anababe congratulations love!! Those tests are very obvious positives!! So excited for you hun!

@Tesh23 I totally see the line on that test, but I get the confusion since you said it appeared outside the time limit. When is AF due to arrive?!! I'm so hoping you get your BFP this month! 

@swedengirl how are you doing hun?! Have you ovulated yet?!


----------



## swedengirl

Hey Faith!

No still no Ov for me. Actually not sure what’s going on with my body this cycle. Had EWCM for past 7 days, not got fully SHOW yet so expected it to happen today but woke to a high open cervix but very dry. Had bad cramping yesterday so hoped it would happen yesterday or today but still waiting! Been pretty relaxed so far but now I’m getting stressed and scared I might no Ov this cycle!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey girls!

So AF is due today or tomorrow latest. 

Yesterday I was extremely bloated and cramped so bad I thought ok any second now and I’m going to come on. I thought I did at one point as I felt leaky. We were out with ds at a play center and I told dh ok it’s time to go lol

But it was just a lot of milky wet cm. Not getting my hopes up because I’m definitely expecting AF. Today just have that yellow snotty cm when I check which is what I had last cycle. 

I’m really glad I held off testing this cycle (except that once lol the temptation!) but I feel next cycle I will be even more relaxed as I’m only like in half a mind now ttc as I’ve got a busier schedule now. 

Sweden if you put in one more high temp on your chart does it give u cross hairs?


----------



## Anababe

Sweden I thought the same, it will maybe give you crosshairs if tomorrow’s temp is up. Fingers crossed!

Tesh I have felt that wet feeling last couple of days, it’s scared me a few times and I keep having to run to the bathroom. But I do also have the snotty cm before af (although I had it this cycle too!) so I guess it could go either way.

Symptoms are really kicking in now for me at 12dpo. Heartburn is starting in the evenings now. I woke up this morning with tingling in my boobs mainly my right one, they don’t feel any different in size yet but are definitely getting more sore. I’ve been really nauseous last two days and getting Hot flashes and lightheaded when doing my cleaning this morning.

I do also keep getting these achey cramps which is worrying me slightly but I have to keep reminding myself if I was giving other people advice I’d be saying it’s totally normal and not to worry about it! Not so easy when it’s yourself I guess.

Aww I so hope your both joining me very soon! Ive stopped the charting now so I don’t get stressed about temp drops etc but the TTC is so built in me the first thing I did this morning was come on here and check your charts to see what your temps are doing today haha


----------



## swedengirl

I really hope AF doesn’t show up for you Tesh!! Really hope I can be good with the testing this cycle like you’ve been!

If I add a higher temp tomorrow it puts Ov at 19dpo but I’m certain I’ve not ovulated yet. We have had crazy temperature changes and I’ve been a bit sick so I think my temps are off. My cervix feels like it’s beginning to soften today so my guess is I might ov tomorrow. I normally dry out one CP is low and hard. I think I’m a bit dehydrated so upped the water to see if it helps CM. We are BDing every other day this cycle thankfully as we’d be burnt out going everyday and this late Ov!


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry forgot to add my bit for you Anababe!

I think it’s great you’ve stopped temping as I think that would add anxiety. I think the cramping is totally normal, I had af like cramps for the first few weeks with DD on and off. Especially with the increasing symptoms! 

Really hope Tesh and I will be joining you too!


----------



## Tesh23

I hope so too Sweden :flower:

I’ve read somewhere thatvtemps will bd more accurate than cm or cp in detecting O, but not sure if that’s right. 

Every other day def seems the way to go or it just becomes too much. You are def well covered this cycle!

Ana your symptoms do seem so similar to mine, even the right boob hurting more lol. Today I’m just sleepy with a headache, slightly bloated and tender boobs but all that is very AF’y. I should get my spotting for AF today at least. No cramps today.

Will u being a digi tomorrow? I can’t wait to see your test!


----------



## Anababe

Well hopefully she stays away Tesh. You have done so good for not testing this cycle! Your symptoms do sound promising though. Still no sign of af?

I’ll do a digi on Tuesday morning when I get out to the shops but the tests are getting darker on the cheapies. I’ll be happy when I see it in words!


----------



## Tesh23

Pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow on time, because I’m sure ff got it wrong that I ovulated on cd12, I’m sure it was cd14. No cramping at all today or pinching. Just boobs are sore esp the right one and a bit bloated. Cm was a creamy when I checked but was just very little.

I surprised myself with not testing too I think I’m a bit over it lol

Can’t wait to see the digi on Tuesday! Getting progression on ic’s Is excellent definitely a good sign


----------



## swedengirl

I really hope I can follow in your path Tesh with the testing when I finally hit the TWW! 

My CM has gone watery. Cervix still HMO but has moments where It has been softer during the day. I’m guessing Ov might come tomorrow as 99% certain it’s yet to happen. If not I hope my temp is lower tomorrow so I have a clearer chart!! It’s been an odd cycle this one- let’s hope off is good!


----------



## FaithnHope41

swedengirl said:


> Hey Faith!
> 
> No still no Ov for me. Actually not sure what’s going on with my body this cycle. Had EWCM for past 7 days, not got fully SHOW yet so expected it to happen today but woke to a high open cervix but very dry. Had bad cramping yesterday so hoped it would happen yesterday or today but still waiting! Been pretty relaxed so far but now I’m getting stressed and scared I might no Ov this cycle!

Dang it! I know that has to be frustrating. :/ Are you using your kits this time around?


----------



## swedengirl

No I decided to stay off the kits and take a relaxed approach this month as it got too insane last month!

I’m nearly SHOW today although FF marked me as 3dpo today. But I’m certain I’ve not Oved yet! I’m always low and hard within 48 hours of O. 

Tesh praying AF doesn’t show for you today!!


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden your temps and cm don’t seem to be coordinating yet but you know your body, and I would go with that. A lot of things can affect our temps without us knowing too so I wouldn’t rely solely on it.

If you’re finally show today then you def will ovulate soon. Fx it is today or tomorrow!

No signs of AF yet. Got milky/creamy cm this morning when I checked which is odd for before AF. Boobs also feel fuller and more sore. Temp also crept up slightly today and feeling the slightest bit of nausea but it quite possibly could be in my head.

Still plenty of time for AF to show today (would be great if she didn’t!) wishful thinking lol. Will take a test tomorrow if I don’t come on today. No cramps yesterday or today so far.


----------



## Anababe

Morning!

Sweden hope you ov today and you can get on with your tww! Strange how your temps and cm are not matching up at the moment. Fingers crossed something happens soon!

Tesh! Your temp is up.. and no pre af spotting or cramps? Omg your so good for waiting til tomorrow to test especially after that ‘out of timeframe’ faint line haha I so so hope AF stays away and you get your BFP. Have you got a test ready to take in the morning or are you waiting til later on In the day?

Ok so I’ve been sick this morning, Which is really odd for me, I do get severe sickness but not usually til 5-6 weeks. I’m definitely feeling pregnant right now and I would have just known if I’d not tested so far.

My sense of smell is crazy last couple of days so that definitely would have given it away lol I feel a bit anxious because I’ve not tested for a couple of days so I feel like I need to see progression. But I guess strong symptoms are always a good sign!


----------



## swedengirl

Yay that AF is still away Tesh!

Anababe love that you’re getting strong symptoms- maybe the early sickness is a sign of twins?!?

Ok I’m genuinely so confused this month. Never had Ovulation so unclear. I’m now thinking I have Ovd, as my CP is moving down and Cm going sticky/creamy. But when I have no idea. I guess I’ll have to trust the temps and go with Friday. I’m going to BD tomorrow just in case, and then my OH is away until Sunday so it doesn’t really make any difference. So here’s to not really knowing what’s going on and adding to the more it’ll be what it’ll be month!


----------



## Tesh23

Two tiny red spots the size of a full stop . when I checked cm just now along with ewcm - prob wouldn’t have noticed it if I didn’t check.

This means af should be on time today.

Glad I didn’t spend too much on tests this month! Onto next cycle without soy.

Sweden if you go by your chart then it def seems you have ovulated and it seems about the right time for ovulation for you as well. An extra bd can’t hurt but you’re realllly well covered this cycle so yay! And welcome to the tww!

Ana at least you will get to test tomorrow to put your mind at ease but for now (in the nicest possible way) I’m really glad you’re feeling sick! Strong symptoms are most definitely an excellent and hopeful sign right about now. You’ve got a strong bean in there!

Will update once AF shows


----------



## swedengirl

Oh sorry AF is appearing to be showing her evil head Tesh! But yay to not spending hours obsessing over lines and a fortune to do that! I’m really taking a page from your book this cycle and hope to hold out! Should be easier seeing I’ve only just realised I’m in the TWW at 3dpo!

AF is due on the 8th and 8 is my lucky number so Fx! I have a FRER and a digi and will start with the FRER if AF isn’t here by the 8th. 

I’ve decided I won’t do soy next cycle if I don’t get my BFP.


----------



## Anababe

Ahh sorry af look like she’s going to arrive Tesh. But you have done really well not testing this time and keeping it more relaxed.

Sweden, yay for being 3 days into your tww without even realising! I’d def go with FF and the temps. Hope you manage to hold off on the testing, but my line eyes are always here to have a look if you do give in early!

Hope you don’t mind me still hanging around here! I’ve not been brave enough to move over to the pregnancy boards yet but Af would have been due today so I may pop in to say hello over there soon. Bit scary making that step, still not really sure I believe it! Lol


----------



## Anababe

Oh forgot to add, Sweden it’s funny you should mention twins.. I was thinking about that last night when I went to bed feeling sick.. can’t the soy make you release more eggs. No twins in my family but that would be amazing! :D


----------



## swedengirl

Yes! You have a 5% chance of twins when taking soy I read somewhere compared to the normal chance of 0.45%! So ten times more likely! Glad you look at it positively, it terrifies me a bit, although of course I’d be happy!

Glad you’re hanging around- stay with us as long as you want to!!


----------



## Anababe

Yeah it would terrify me too!! But still would be super pleased.

Any sign of AF yet Tesh?

Just done another cheap strip test and I think it’s def getting stronger now? It does still seem quite faint though. I’m 12/13dpo today.


----------



## Tesh23

Ana of course we would love you to stick around for as long as possible! It’s been great having you girls these past couple of months :hugs:

I think those cheap tests have a pretty strong line for 12/13dpo considering the sensitivity isn’t the best! I’m positive your digi will be BFP as well tomorrow.

No sign of AF yet, but maybe she will show later this evening


----------



## Tesh23

Sent dh out for a test. If AF doesn’t show by tomorrow morning I’ll do a test.


----------



## swedengirl

That’s exciting Tesh as you have always been bang on with predicting when AF will show! Fx she doesn’t show!!


----------



## swedengirl

I’m having such a strange cycle. My cervix is high again but firm and open. Not sure what’s going on at all. Finding it hard to trust I’ve ovulated as always go low firm and closed in the TWW! I’m also having O like twinges which doesn’t help. But creamy CM. Hmmm I’m baffled.


----------



## Anababe

Ooh so excited Tesh. Really hope af stays away!

Sweden I had ov pains that carried on every day after ov this cycle, not really painful just a dull twinge on and off. Hopefully it’s a good sign for you!

Awww look I think I can believe it now :cloud9: I picked a pack of two up today and I just couldn’t wait until tomorrow. Also did one of the tests that always gave me really bad Evaps and I said I’d never buy again. Just nice to see a real line on it!

Can’t wait til morning to see your test Tesh!


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden the same thing happened to me this cycle. My cervix just never felt closed all cycle expect yesterday and today lol. 

Sometimes it feel sort of medium open but now it’s closed for sure.

I think it’s the soy? Not sure but around 6dpo I recorded it as show because it just felt soft high and open. First time it’s ever happened to me.


----------



## Tesh23

Anababe said:


> Ooh so excited Tesh. Really hope af stays away!
> 
> Sweden I had ov pains that carried on every day after ov this cycle, not really painful just a dull twinge on and off. Hopefully it’s a good sign for you!
> 
> Awww look I think I can believe it now :cloud9: I picked a pack of two up today and I just couldn’t wait until tomorrow. Also did one of the tests that always gave me really bad Evaps and I said I’d never buy again. Just nice to see a real line on it!
> 
> Can’t wait til morning to see your test Tesh!
> 
> View attachment 1060165
> View attachment 1060166

Yay!!!! I’ve been waiting for that digi!! It def seems real now hey? I think you’re on track for your dpo. When will you schedule a doctors app? Or will you confirm with bloods first?


----------



## Tesh23

Starting to cramp slightly lol I bet AF will show as dh walks in with the test!


----------



## swedengirl

Oh no! Of course that will be the case Tesh!! Really hope she doesn’t show though!

Oh so reassuring you guys also had odd cycles with cervix and twinges this month! Fx it’s a good sign!

And omg so exciting withthe digi Ana!!!!! Sooooooo happy for you!


----------



## Tesh23

A memory came up on my Facebook of my 36 week bump! Thought I’d share. Now it makes me want my bfp even more lol


----------



## Anababe

Oh no, I hope not Tesh. Have you had any more spotting? What a beautiful bump! I’ve still got everything crossed that your not out yet!!

We don’t go through the docs here they just say to go direct to midwife if it’s straightforward with a positive home pregnancy test. We have a booking in appt at around 8 weeks. I’m 4 weeks tomorrow (ish) so I’ll ring and get it booked this week sometime. It definitely feels real now, I might even be brave enough to join the pregnancy boards now :lol:


----------



## Tesh23

No spotting yet just whitish watery cm when I check.

That’s so interesting- what happens at the booking in app? I would def be joining the preg boards now! Your due date would be 8 Jan yes?


----------



## swedengirl

Oh look at that gorgeous bump Tesh! I can’t wait to hopefully have a bump again. Other than the first 10 weeks when I have insane sickness I totally could be pregnant all the time! I loved it!


----------



## Anababe

At the booking In they just basically fill out a lot of paperwork, work out EDD, get family history. They take bloods or make another appt to go for blood test before 10weeks. Then give you your maternity folder which you take with you to all appts. Then they refer for a scan for 12 weeks which you just wait for an appointment to be sent out. That’s is really til your first scan. 

Because I have other children I also don’t get as many appointments throughout the pregnancy, It’s like every 6 weeks until 28 weeks then every 2-4 weeks then until due date I think.

Can’t wait to see your test I’ll be on first thing in morning to check! Lol


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden I know what you mean, once I delivered my son I really missed being pregnant. There are some parts I really don’t miss though but my u really missed my bump!

Ana that is quite different from here for sure. 

Well I tested lol I figure AF hasn’t arrived and it’s 9pm.

Here’s the test. 

I really don’t see anything tbh. I saw a line where the test line should be for about 20 seconds then it disappeared. Sorry the lighting is horrible in my bathroom. 

Not sure if it’s even worth tweaking. I will wait to see if AF arrives tomorrow. Maybe my ovulation date is wrong? Even so I don’t think I’m pregnant I’m sure a line would show by now esp since I got a proper solid line at 10dpo with ds


----------



## swedengirl

Ok I see a second line but it’s super faint and I know you’ve had them on these tests before. Soooo I don’t think you should obsess over it! You said you thought you’d Ovd a few days after FF said you did if I remember correctly? So are you due AF by you or by FF today?


----------



## Tesh23

I was due AF yesterday according to ff. According to me I was due AF today. Ff predicted I ovulated on cd12, I felt O pain on cd13 and had a temp rise the next day. 

If you have a look at my chart do you think I may have ovulated later? I’m usually bang on schedule it’s pretty much like clockwork


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> I was due AF yesterday according to ff. According to me I was due AF today. Ff predicted I ovulated on cd12, I felt O pain on cd13 and had a temp rise the next day.
> 
> If you have a look at my chart do you think I may have ovulated later? I’m usually bang on schedule it’s pretty much like clockwork

I think you definitely ovulated CD12 or CD13. How’s the cramping? Anymore? What’s the longest LP you’ve ever had? I remember you mentioned soy increased you LP before...let’s hope it’s not that though and AF just won’t show!!


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden you’re right, my luteal phase did go up by one day on soy in Feb! So that could be it. So if that’s so AF would be due tomorrow 

if that’s right I still don’t trust this test. Tbh I can’t see anything irl on the test, maybe slightly in the pic if I look zoomed in a bit.

No more cramps. I will just have to wait to see if AF arrives and then on to next cycle. 

I can’t believe u will be 4 dpo tomorrow! I really hope u hold out testing until AF/BFP I think it’s much better than stressing over tests. I’m going to pretend I never tested today lol and will just wait for AF tomorrow


----------



## Anababe

Tesh I can see a line on that. It’s faint but I can see it.

I really don’t want to get your hopes up for you to be disappointed tomorrow if af arrives. But I have to show you my test from yesterday which I think is the same type of test you have done.. and that’s after them frer I did two days before and the cheapies that are showing a much better line now.


----------



## swedengirl

I know we all hate seeing AF but thank god we have it to end the crazy speculation! Imagine if we didn’t and we just began a new cycle! I think waiting tomorrow sounds like a plan and then test on weds if she doesn’t show!

I know can’t believe I’ll be 4dpo although I’m not 100% convinced still! I am hoping tomorrow’s temp makes me feel more certain. I’m really planning to hold out until the 8th when AF is due. I have felt much better this month without all the crazy.


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Anna :flower:

How many dpo were these tests? It’s super super faint. I’m just thinking by 13dpo it would show a proper line. I’m going to be realistic though, as I said at the beginning of this cycle if it happens it happens.

What sensitivity are those cheapies? The one I used is 20miu


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> I know we all hate seeing AF but thank god we have it to end the crazy speculation! Imagine if we didn’t and we just began a new cycle! I think waiting tomorrow sounds like a plan and then test on weds if she doesn’t show!
> 
> I know can’t believe I’ll be 4dpo although I’m not 100% convinced still! I am hoping tomorrow’s temp makes me feel more certain. I’m really planning to hold out until the 8th when AF is due. I have felt much better this month without all the crazy.

Absolutely! If AF arrives tomorrow it’s just into the next cycle, simple. The bfp will come when it’s time. Next cycle I’m going to do better and really not do one test until AF is a proper day late. I didn’t take into account having another 13 day lp so it makes sense now


----------



## Anababe

Yeah I totally agree it’s best to just wait and see, you have done so well so far with testing. It was yesterday so I was 12dpo. 

Hopefully she will stay away tomorrow too!


----------



## swedengirl

Ok totally believe I’ve oved now. CP and CM are in full post ov position now! Wooo to the TWW!!

Really hope AF stays away Tesh!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks so much you two :flower:

I will update in the morning.


----------



## Anababe

Yay Sweden. Least it won’t seem as long a wait now if your 3dpo already


----------



## Tesh23

I’m out ladies onto next cycle. Huge temp drop this morning so AF will arrive today. 

Boobs are still sore which is odd but I’ve had new symptoms every one of these four months so far.

Yay for confirmed O Sweden! I really hope this is your month. I feel the second soy cycles are always successful so everything crossed for you!

I should ovulate next on 12 May which is around Mothers Day here. Have a stressful month ahead of exams and 3 birthday parties so will be lucky if I manage to plan in bd!


----------



## swedengirl

Ahhh sorry Tesh! But so glad you didn’t have a tortuous month with all the tests. You should treat yourself to something with all the money you saved! Fx you have a lucky mother’s day ovulation next cycle. Are you planning on trying anything or another calm cycle?

Yes and my temp went up this morning so definitely confident I’ve ovd. I’m still a little skeptical it was Friday based on how I normally feel in my body after I’ve ovd but will keep in mind if my AF is late and tests negative!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden :flower:

I’m not sure yet if I will try anything new. I’ve been reading up on Tribulus, and apparently it’s supposed to increase your sex drive/hormones. May think about trying that out just to make bd more fun.

I think I want to concentrate on making bd more stimulating and fun and relax with the rest of it and just let it happen. I will still chart as it’s such a habit now. But no opks and tests again.

This month was much better without the testing and less disappointing without the whole am I aren’t I. Going forward I want all my cycles to be relaxed like this and I will only test from one day late.


----------



## Tesh23

AF has finally made her appearance :)

On to next cycle. Gosh I feel so nauseous today which is the first ever for me on cd1.


----------



## swedengirl

Oh sorry Tesh! FX for a Mother’s Day conception!!

Making bd more fun sounds like an excellent plan! It can get a bit robotic when TTC! I swear you have increased chances of you enjoy it!


----------



## swedengirl

Ok so I know I shouldn’t do this but today I’ve felt pregnant. No symptoms or anything, but I just “feel pregnant”. Like I’ve wanted to hold my stomach for some reason. Added to that my DD has wanted to snuggle on my stomach all day and this is a kid who hates cuddles. She also randomly said baby and pointed to my stomach. Totally insane as she’s never seen a pregnant person. She is also totally obsessed with her doll who we call baby so it could totally just be that and coincidental. But just a weird day.


----------



## Anababe

Aww how you feeling today Sweden?


----------



## swedengirl

Still no symptom symptoms but just feel it might be the month for some reason. I know it’s dangerous to do as totally setting myself up for disappointment. But not getting ahead of myself and excited but just feel positive and “feel” pregnant.


----------



## Tesh23

Aw Sweden I really really hope u are! Sencond soy cycles have a really good success rate so keeping everything crossed for you.

Your temps are looking superb! How are u feeling today? Do not test! Even the urge is strong just resist I know u can do it! 

Afm cd4 and I’ve had one of the worst cramps this period after years! Hoping the soy didn’t reset my cycle bleh. After having my ds I never got pms symptoms or cramps during my period. Hoping I didn’t try and fix something that wasn’t broken!

Going to have another stress free of it happens it happens cycle. No meds nada. No opks. Only temping.


----------



## swedengirl

I know my temp went up again! I did wake with a slight sore throat, although gone now so it could be that.

I’m super hungry and nauseated today. Hoping it’s a good sign.

I’m actually not tempted to test yet! I think as the TWW has been shorter for me due to not confirming O it helps. I am due AF weds, but can normally tell the day before from CP and spotting if AF is coming. I might allow myself to test on Tuesday if the signs don’t show as found another early test. I’m saving the FRER for AF day though. I’ll see how I feel though, normally my test urge comes around 8dpo and then around 10dpo I’m disheartened and don’t want to test. So maybe I’ll just if I make it to 10dpo I won’t test unless AF is late!!

A relaxed month again is a great idea Tesh. I’ll be doing the same if AF shows. I know we won’t be taking soy but hope we can continue on this thread!


----------



## TayBabes92

Hi, I did my first time trying soy this cycle and looks like I ovulated today CD19. Last cycle it was CD25 so I’m super happy it hopefully has happened sooner. I have been reading through the entire thread about your soy experiences and following your journey for a couple weeks now xx


----------



## Anababe

Glad your not tempted to test yet Sweden. It great about having a feeling your pregnant that’s actually a really good sign. I always just get that feeling. This month I definitely did but had no symptoms like usual so I still felt out. I guess for me no symptoms was the actual symptom lol not long to wait now I’m super excited for you!

Tesh how are you doing?

Taybabes - Welcome! That’s great about Ov’ing earlier than usual, funny how it works different for everyone, I had very early ovulation and needed to delay it til a bit later to get a more mature egg which happened this time for me. Got my BFP on my second soy cycle after 7 months TTC. Good luck, hope you have a nice quick tww!


----------



## swedengirl

Welcome Tay! I also ovulated CD19! I’m normally around then but can go up to CD25, but earliest had been CD16. Fx for a soy baby!

I’m starting to want to test as I’m having symptoms now. I’m crampy, gassy, sore boobs , tired, and feel I have increased sensitivity to smell. I walked into the kitchen this morning like what on Earth is that smell, after sniffing around it turned out it was the dishwasher tablets which are the same we have used for years. I’m really starting to think I might be pregnant. Although I know I’m probably setting myself up for a huge fall but I am having strong symptoms this month which is abnormal.

I really want to wait until Tuesday to test but have a feeling I might crack tomorrow. I’ll be 10dpo then so not too bad but ideally want to wait as can’t deal with any of the faint line drama!


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden well done for holding out on testing! Doesn’t it feel good to avoid the temptation? How are you feeling today?

Welcome Taybabes! So glad soy pushed your ovulation forward. I used to have ovulation on around cd15-cd17 but soy permanently pushed my ovulation forward to cd12-cd14 even without taking it. I’m not doing a soy cycle this month just going al natural to see what happens on my own. I did do 4 soy cycles from Jan-April so this will be my fifth month trying. It took me about 17 cycles to conceive my ds! So not holding out hope that it will happen sooner this time so I may as well take a laid back approach.

I’m doing well Ana how are you? How are your symptoms? I had s super painful crampy period this cycle which is quite unusual for me and I’ve bled for a day longer than usual too. May increased protesterone from last cycle increased the lining? I’m feeling pretty good otherwise. Cd6 here and I’ll be entering my fertile week soon as I will ovulate on mother’s day according to ff lol which is next Sunday over here


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden def try your best to hold out until Tuesday. Or maybe test closer to AF so if it is faint you will be able to wait until day of AF or just after to confirm.

Symptoms around this dpo are good esp if you don’t usually experience strong symptoms! Fingers crossed for a sticky soy baby!!


----------



## swedengirl

AF is due weds. So that why I was hoping to wait until Tuesday so as you say it’s not a long wait. Butttttt I cracked and just ordered 2 more FRERs to be delivered tomorrow so I can use the free I have now in the morning If I decide I want to. Still hoping to hold out but just felt crazy only having one FRER in the house. Oh god I’m a crazy testing addict.

I think it’s because I Ovd on a Friday with DD and I Ovd on a Friday this time and we had the same BD pattern and I tested positive with DD tomorrow....


----------



## swedengirl

I tested. I was certain I was going to wake to BFP as I feel so pregnant and was so excited to test I forgot to temp! But BFN. I’m 10dpo and AF due weds. I’m going to wait until weds if AF doesn’t show to test again now. 

I can see a shadow but seen it past months so not going to obsess. It’s positive if there’s a line, not a shadow approach.


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden I swear I can see something but maybe I just have line eye. 10dpo is still early maybe wait it out to AF or give it 2 days because I feel 12dpo is pretty definite if there will be a line or not. I’m hoping it’s just too early to test xx

Thank you for the warm welcomes

I’m 2dpo and I’m trying to not stress this tww and I might even stop temping. I don’t want to obsess over every symptom or my temps but who knows it’s all so exciting I won’t be able to help it lol. This is my second cycle ttc and first time ever having tried soy. I did take it later (days 5-9) and a lower dose (50/50/100/100/100) as I didn’t want to over stimulate the eggs to be too mature.


----------



## swedengirl

Really hope soy works wonders for you Tay! How long is your lp normally? When is AF due?

I decided to test again as I’m convinced I’m pregnant. A really faint line is there and no need to squint. I can see it in person but hard to get in picture.


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden I do see a faint line on both those tests. But from experience I know better than to get your hopes up this early. I think waiting until Thursday may be a good idea that way you will be one day late and should get a really solid line by then.

Taybabes yay to the tww. When is your AF due?


----------



## swedengirl

I doubt I’ll be able to wait but you are right. I’ll see if I can hold off in the morning!!


----------



## Anababe

Sweden I can definitely see lines in both those tests. Hope you can hold off for testing tomorrow but I know how hard that is!


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden I’m seeing a very faint line on that test too. Hope there is something stronger today for you!

I’m very standard for LP being 14 days. AF is due on Sunday 19th. I’m currently 3dpo and I think I’ll stop temping in mornings now ovulation was confirmed on my chart. Trying to be more laid back this tww and I plan on not testing until 12dpo


----------



## swedengirl

So I tested again this morning as couldn’t wait. My temp went up and still feeling pregnant so couldn’t wait! But again faint lines. Although I swear some progression. But seems too faint for 11dpo? 

Top pic original, bottom tweaked


----------



## Tesh23

Def seeing a very faint line there. Yay for your temp going back up!! At least you have just one more day left to find out.

Do you usually spot before AF is due?


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I will normally spot a bit the evening before so I’ll have an idea later today. Normally my CP goes medium and opens the day before too, but currently still LFC. I’m also having really bad lightening crotch which I’ve only had when I was like 30+ weeks pregnant which is super weird. 

I also need to keep in mind that my gut feeling says I Ovd a couple of days later than FF put me based on body symptoms... although trying to trust the temps!


----------



## Anababe

Sweden I can see that too still very faint but looks a bit stronger than the others! Was it taken within the time frame? Hoping this is it for you, your temps look great!!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes it was taken just after the 3 minutes were up! I’m so scared now as feel like it might be the start of a BFP but know I’m likely to get disappointed as these shadows always seem to turn into nothing! This is why I should have listened to Tesh and not tested!!!!!


----------



## Anababe

Waiting is def the best thing to do, but it’s not always that easy, especially when you want something so much.

I feel quite positive in this being the start of your BFP but your right to wait until the lines are clearer before building your hopes up, I think we have all felt the disappointment after those convincing evaps.

I really hope AF stays away and your joining the pg boards soon!


----------



## Anababe

I took my lasts tests today, I really will stop now! Lol I’m 5 weeks today and think these look ok, just need to try relax about all the cramps I’m getting.


----------



## swedengirl

What a beautiful sight those tests are Anababe!

I was also hopeful it was the start of my BFP butttt I tested again this afternoon and there was not a hint of a line. Although to be fair it was only like a 2 hour hold. On the plus side there is currently no sign of AF which I can normally tell is on the way the day before. We will see what happens tomorrow I guess!


----------



## TayBabes92

Those are very strong lines and cramping can be normal for a couple weeks. Implantation is still happening until around 6 weeks so your little bean might just be getting super comfortable.

Sweden have you tested anymore? I’m not sure what time it is there


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I tested this morning and nothing. aF due today but no sign of it yet. My CP normally moves to medium and open the day before but still LFC.
My CP did weird things around ov though so guess it could be doing that now, or if I go on CP and CM and ignore my temps I’m actually 10dpo. Either way I figure I’d have a positive by now. Ughhhhhhh.


----------



## Tesh23

Those are beautiful lines Ana! Your little bean is def getting nice and snuggly in there :flower:

Sweden could your O date perhaps be wrong? I know u said going on your cp that you think you may have ovulated a day or two later. If that’s the case then it makes sense that no AF today. 

It could also be (and I hope it’s not the case) what happened with me that soy added an extra day to my lp. Really hope that darn AF stays away! 

I would def wait for AF now before testing again. Just in case you Ov’d a Day later or your lp has an added day.

Taybabes how is your tww going?


----------



## swedengirl

No I won’t test anymore. I should have had a positive by now I think so guessing AF will come. If I go by CP I expect AF Friday. If no AF by then, then I’ll test again.

I’m finding this TTC journey so hard. We have decided we will take steps to start investigations once AF arrives and explore help to get us our baby#2.


----------



## Tesh23

How long have you been ttc#2 Sweden? I know this whole ttc business can be one hell of an emotional rollercoaster. I have almost given up myself and this is only the fifth month.


----------



## TayBabes92

That really sucks Sweden but maybe you did O later. FX’d for some good news by the end of the week xx

Nothing exciting happening for me I’m currently 4dpo and trying not to symptom spot it’s technically too early. I got some acne this morning around my chin and my nipples are starting to become sore. It’s weird because ever since I had my IUD put in over 2 years ago I have hardly ever had feelings in my breasts or nipples (nothing last cycle). Who knows.

How is your cycle going tesh?


----------



## swedengirl

It’s the same for us. Cycle 5. But our timing has been great and my gut says something is up. I had scarring before I had DD and they said that might it hard for us to conceive. We conceived her basically first cycle after mentally preparing for a long battle. After I had her I got a postpartum infection which can also cause scarring and I’m worried it’s the problem so want to start the process ASAP as I feel something is wrong.

Af must be coming as I’m having my super down day and feeling so upset and disheartened. This is so so hard.


----------



## Anababe

Aww Sweden, it’s so hard when you want something so much. I was almost ready for giving up at 7 months I couldn’t understand why my body wasn’t co operating. I know everyone says it and it’s not easy to believe when your doing everything your supposed to be doing, but it happened when I relaxed, stopped thinking so much about timing and just enjoyed our time together. I thought I wasn’t going to ov because it was delayed and we just bd because we wanted to not because we had to. Really hoping you did ov late and it’s just still a bit early for a bfp! :hugs:


----------



## TayBabes92

Oh Sweden I’m so sorry you aren’t having a good day :( The struggle to ttc is real! We are only on cycle 2 and already I’m wanting to give up. I don’t know how I survived 22 months ttc the first time around and we got our bfp after I gave up and let my hair down. I would go see your gyno if this cycle doesn’t work out just to maybe rule out if the scarring is an issue with ttc. Big hugs I hope you feel better xx


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks Anababe. I think that’s why I am taking it hard as I sooooo relaxed this month and thought that would do the trick.
I’ve had a couple of spots of blood now so af will show her head soon.

I am due to ovulate a weekend we are away together this month for a weekend and on mother’s day here so maybe that will bring us some luck.

I contacted the fertility department today at the hospital as often they take ages to get back to you. They actually responded quickly but to say we are on the waiting list and as they close over the summer we will most likely be contacted after the summer to move forward. Hopefully I won’t need it but feels good to get it moving. But the info I provided meant we got approved to be seen at least. Someone told me if you have a child already you don’t qualify for help.

I’m wondering if I should invest it the clearblue fertility monitor. Or just try to keep it simple for a bit longer...


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks Tay! I don’t know how you and all the other amazing ladies on here can do this for 22 months. I can’t even comprehend!


----------



## TayBabes92

I’m glad you are at least on the waiting list. Hopefully you will get your bfp very soon and no more waiting. I used the clearblue advanced ovulation tests this cycle and it was so good! Last cycle I used ic opk’s and it didn’t show a true positive (same this month) but cb digi I got peak smileys. I used these tests a couple years ago for baby no. 2 and got my bfp on first cycle which was amazing and shocking. Will you be trying soy again or no soy and see what happens?


----------



## swedengirl

AF finally arrived in her full crampy glory this morning. Now she is here I am feeling better! I guess it is hormonal but I feel so crap the day before about TTC, then once she's her I move on.

I used the Clearblue Advanced Digital last cycle and they drove me absolutely crazy as I had over 11 days high fertility! I ran out of 20 sticks before I got my peak. So not sure I'll try them again. I bought the standard OPK strips today and think I might get the Clearblue normal ones to confirm. Great that they work for you Tay!

I am not planning on taking soy this month. I am going to take Omega 3 again this cycle and B50complex. My OH and I also decided 2 nights a week he will take our DD after dinner and I will take some time to myself either to exercise or just to have some me time. We will also reduce refined carbs in our diet and increase fibre. Going to take a more of a self-care approach this cycle and hope for the best. 

I also bought the same IC tests that I had with DD. I used these until I got a faint line and then bought a FRER. I have spent an absolute fortune on tests the past few months and can't justify doing it anymore. I will try not to test but will have them in the house so I don't go to the store and get them at really inflated prices. 

So here is to another relaxed month. Although I'll be trying OPKs and trying to eat better. I feel calmer this month. I think every month I have expected a BFP that cycle and now I don't. I think that meant I entered each cycle with full force of stress and expectations and now I feel I don't have that. I'll hope for the best and mainly take care of myself and my mental well-being.

Sorry long post in the end but felt I needed to get everything out!


----------



## TayBabes92

Glad you are feeling better Sweden and it’s totally fine to get it all out. TTC is so stressful at times and everyone keeps telling you to relax and it will happen when the times “right”. My friend was doing Keto (no sugar or carbs) for 3 months and she believes she became super fertile because she got pregnant with their 3rd. They weren’t trying and were using condoms until she had her appointment to get her tubes tied #-o She told me to go low carb which I have from time to time but I love sugar too much lol. I think the calm and healthy approach will be good and hopefully you will be stress free. Good luck to your new cycle :)


----------



## swedengirl

Well that’s good to hear!

I took the day off work today as my cramps were so bad. So spent the morning googling things and it helped me feel better! We are both also going to try maca root too now and I’ll do a chia seed, avocado, spinach, and blueberry smoothie every morning as much as I can. 

How are you feeling Tay? Any symptoms?


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

Hello ladies!

I'll admit today I joined the soy club!

This is cycle 12 for me, but since I had 4 chemical pregnancies, I took 2 cycles off to take vitamins recommended to prevent repeat early losses and improve egg quality.

(B complex, Calcium, Magnesium, Vitamin D, Follate...and of course the main one being Co-enzyme Q10).

Without soy I ovulate super early! Last cycle I had a positive OPK on day 8 and ovulated on day 9.

Eggs released before Day 10 are not mature enough, so I'm taking soy to get a few extra days and give myself a more viable ovulation date.

I tried soy ONCE 4 cycles ago and it did push my ovulation back by 6 days and I was super happy about that, but it was the month before we decided to take a short break.

Today we talked and we're ready to try again... and AF just ended a few days ago, so here we go!!!!!

Sorry AF got you ladies. A lot of you seem to be at the start of a new cycle, too.


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden I have heard good things about maca root. I plan on trying it next cycle and baby aspirin if it’s another bfn.

6dpo tonight I have been having some light cramps and tender breasts but nothing major. I have been bloated and super hungry since ovulation. I normally fast 16 hours and only eat for 8 hours but I can’t make it past 12 hours lol.

Welcome KeepTryinLuv! This is my first cycle trying soy so it’s all very new but exciting xx


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

TayBabes92 said:


> Sweden I have heard good things about maca root. I plan on trying it next cycle and baby aspirin if it’s another bfn.


When I started TTC I also used MACA and Royal Jelly since it was what a lot of ladies talked about. Honestly, I'm not sure how much it helps. I kept getting BFNs every month.

But when I started taking Vick's Chesty Cough (or any expectorant cough syrup with guaifenesin) that's when I started getting back-to-back BFPs.

You take it during your fertile week and it gives you perfect EWCM so the swimmers get to where they need to go. 

It thins out all the mucus in your body, including CM, and you get LOTS of really good fertile CM.

But I wasn't taking any vitamins and it was a stressful period. So my lines would fade.

I just read that the stress hormone Cortisol blocks progesterone receptors!

I wonder if that's why people say "_If you relax, it will happen!_" (which sounds so hurtful to hear after you've been trying so long, but as much as it annoys me, maybe there's some truth in it).


----------



## TayBabes92

How are you going Tesh? Any signs of ovulation?


----------



## swedengirl

Welcome keepluvin! Hope soy pushes back your Ov date and you get a little soy bubba. Where are you in your cycle now? Thanks for the tip I might have to try the cough medicine then!

How you doing Tay? And Tesh?

I’m CD5, so guessing around 2 weeks until I Ov. I’ve been pretty relaxed mentally so far. Been eating better. I have added more seeds into my diet to try and regulate hormones as I have heard they work wonders. My maca root arrived today so OH and I will start on that. But feels nice to self-care overall and hopefully it will help with the TTC.


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

swedengirl said:


> Thanks for the tip I might have to try the cough medicine then!

Yes, if you search "Guaifenesin TTC" or "Mucinex TTC" there's a lot of info on it:
_
"According to Unexplained Infertility, guaifenesin makes the cervical mucus less viscous and more fluid, allowing the sperm to travel faster through the cervix to get to the egg.

When a woman has little or thick mucus, the cervix becomes a hostile environment, unable to facilitate the movement of the sperm to the egg."
_
Here in Italy I only found Vick's to have that active ingredient. You need to read the label.


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

Soy seems to be doing something!!!

It's Day 11 and my temps are still low. So I was very surprised and happy about that, since I started soy very late on Day 6 and only for 3 days.

I was just about to go get Vick's to improve my fertile CM and start trying when I got a positive-looking OPK on day 10.

It's better than ovulating by Day 9 but I figured soy didn't work and I missed this cycle since we didn't BD enough.

But to my surprise, despite a high OPK and strong ovulation aches, my temp has stayed down the past 2 days!

So we did manage to BD every day for 3 days.

Today I did get a blazing red OPK and I'm still feeling strong ovulation aches.

So I think I O tomorrow on Day 12 and we get one more day to try!

It will be interesting to see when my temps rise this time. Here are my OPKs:


https://i65.tinypic.com/3006wdy.jpg


----------



## swedengirl

Wow that is one strong positive OPK Keepluvin! Hope you got a BD in today. Great that soy pushed your Ov back a little bit! Although I am slightly jealous of your shorter cycles- it feels so long when you Ov around CD19. But great that it is later than CD9 and your egg is a little more mature!

I bought some Theracough today as that has the active ingredient. I do normally have pretty good CM but guess it can't hurt and I am up for trying it!


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

swedengirl said:


> I bought some Theracough today as that has the active ingredient. I do normally have pretty good CM but guess it can't hurt and I am up for trying it!

Yes, Theracough will work!

I see that it ONLY has Guaifenesin --- without any Dextromethorphan (it dries you up).

Some syrups have a mixture of Guaif & Dextro and that won't work.

You did good.


Too bad I didn't get to use it this cycle. 

I do have Pre-Seed but that's external and Vicks (or Theracough) is internal and natural since it's your own CM.


----------



## Anababe

KeepTryinLuv said:


> Soy seems to be doing something!!!
> 
> It's Day 11 and my temps are still low. So I was very surprised and happy about that, since I started soy very late on Day 6 and only for 3 days.
> 
> I was just about to go get Vick's to improve my fertile CM and start trying when I got a positive-looking OPK on day 10.
> 
> It's better than ovulating by Day 9 but I figured soy didn't work and I missed this cycle since we didn't BD enough.
> 
> But to my surprise, despite a high OPK and strong ovulation aches, my temp has stayed down the past 2 days!
> 
> So we did manage to BD every day for 3 days.
> 
> Today I did get a blazing red OPK and I'm still feeling strong ovulation aches.
> 
> So I think I O tomorrow on Day 12 and we get one more day to try!
> 
> It will be interesting to see when my temps rise this time. Here are my OPKs:
> 
> 
> https://i65.tinypic.com/3006wdy.jpg


Wow that’s a def positive! Glad it’s pushed it back a bit that’s just what happened to me only I went from CD9 to CD14 so really thought I just wasn’t going to ov that month! Fingers crossed for you, hope you get a nice temp rise soon!

Hope your all doing ok, I’m 6 weeks today! Not too many symptoms, I get very tired during the day and have some on off nausea. Boobs still very sore and have grown quite a lot! Lol but otherwise feeling ok. Got a private scan booked for next week just to make sure bub is growing ok, 12 weeks is such a long wait!


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

Anababe said:


> Glad it’s pushed it back a bit that’s just what happened to me only I went from CD9 to CD14 so really thought I just wasn’t going to ov that month! Fingers crossed for you, hope you get a nice temp rise soon!

I'm on CD 13 and my temp is finally starting to rise!

So I went from CD 9 to CD 12. Now the waiting starts!!

It's so cute how my husband is starting to get into the TTC science. 

He asks me from work, how were the OPK tests? I tell them negative but I explain that once they're positive "the main day" is within 1 or 2 days but we have to watch for a temp rise to confirm.

So the past 3 mornings he's been asking "how was your temp?" as soon as he opens his eyes. Hahaha!

He's such a rough Italian manly man, so it's funny to see.:cloud9:


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

Anababe said:


> Hope your all doing ok, I’m 6 weeks today! Not too many symptoms, I get very tired during the day and have some on off nausea.

6 weeks already?

I think you have some company since Tay just posted a double line on the other thread.

Maybe there's another soy baby! Ahem... @TayBabes92??? :coolio:


----------



## TayBabes92

:rofl: KeepTryinLuv you are hilarious!! My temp seems to take 2 days to rise high as well which is where I think I went wrong this cycle. I was a day off on ovulation from the looks of things because today I got a vvvfl on frer. So maybe we have another soy baby! First time trying soy too :happydance:

Trying not to get super excited but I got a vvvvfl at 7am then I held for 5 hours and did another frer it got slightly darker! I’m going to test again tomorrow morning and force myself not to test tonight lol.


----------



## swedengirl

Looks sooooooo promising Tay!! Can’t wait to see tomorrow’s test!!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey ladies! 

Sorry I’ve been mia. I have had a really busy and stressful two weeks what with exams, birthday parties including my son’s, work and other events all happening at the same time. It’s been chaotic and super stressful. And I’ve still got one more exam tomorrow. 

We didn’t get to bd a lot just once on cd12 (but at least it was fun, random and spontaneous and not forced like it’s been these last few months). I doubt we caught the eggy as it was just one time, but I know all it takes is one so I’m waiting it out. Didn’t do any soy or anything this cycle just had a normal one. Noticed slightly less fertile cm but it was there a bit before Ov.

I’m cd6 today and no symptoms other than a bit of ovulation pain and creamy cm. Boobs are a bit tender this morning but that happened last cycle too so af should make her appearance next Sunday. 

How is everyone else doing? I haven’t had a chance to catch up properly, but Ana I can’t beleive you’re over 6 weeks already! Please share how your scan goes :flower:

Tay any news on that test?

Sweden and Keeptrying, how are things going?


----------



## swedengirl

Hey Tesh!!!
We missed you! I hope your exams are going ok! It sounds like a really relaxed approach to TTC this cycle for you and that is meant to work wonders so Fx it’s your month!!

Afm- I feel more relaxed in general about TTC but not necessarily taking a relaxed approach. What I mean is I didn’t spend the past week stressing I might Ov early this cycle when my OH is away which I would have done previous cycles. But I am taking a very active trying approach this cycle. I’ve reduced refined carbs and added seeds to my diet. Also eating one avocado and one egg a day as heard they are good fertility foods and help replace carbs! Drinking one cup RLT and taking omega 3&6, b50complex, maca root and q10 coenzyme.
I’m trying the clearblue advanced again now I’m not taking soy but also going to try the strips so I can also see if I getting close with them if the clearblue is giving me high for days on end again! June is a sentimental month for me so hoping it brings some TTC luck for me!
We have been referred to the hospital for testing now but unlikely to get a time until at least August as everything shuts down here for like 2 months for the summer break. But feels nice to know we have at least started the process.


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh - So glad to see you back it’s been quiet. Honestly you only need the one time to make a baby and at least it was fun and spontaneous. Sending you baby dust for this month :dust:

Sweden - How are you feeling this cycle being off carbs and adding the healthy fats? I hope this will be your cycle then you won’t have to go for testing. FX’d!!!

Afm - I’m in pregnancy limbo :neutral: My lines from 11-13dpo never got any darker but stayed the same. I tested my frer tests with water and even had my mum do one to make sure they weren’t giving false positives. I’m 14dpo now and AF was due today or tomorrow and I’m just waiting out until 16dpo to buy some clearblue tests or AF to show up. My boobs are still sore and now swollen and heavy, my veins are protruding all over my hands, arms and feet like in previous pregnancies but my bloating now only comes and goes with my (TMI) gas:blush: I plan to go to the doctors if AF doesn’t show up or my lines are still faint. I believe it will be a chemical pregnancy unless I somehow ovulated late or twice


----------



## swedengirl

I’m actually feeling good Tay! Much more energy! 

Sorry you’re in limbo that sucks! I’m guessing you don’t temp? Hopefully you’ll know more soon as the limbo is the worst.


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

swedengirl said:


> I’m trying the clearblue advanced again now I’m not taking soy but also going to try the strips so I can also see if I getting close with them if the clearblue is giving me high for days on end again! June is a sentimental month for me so hoping it brings some TTC luck for me!
> We have been referred to the hospital for testing now but unlikely to get a time until at least August as everything shuts down here for like 2 months for the summer break.

Sweeden,I see your OPKs are giving you "high" now! So FW starts!

Everything shuts down for 2 months during the summer over there, too? I thought it was just Italy that grinds to a halt and everyone goes on vacation at the same time.




Tesh23 said:


> Didn’t do any soy or anything this cycle just had a normal one. Noticed slightly less fertile cm but it was there a bit before Ov.
> 
> I’m cd6 today and no symptoms other than a bit of ovulation pain and creamy cm.

Tesh, at 6 dpo you were still getting ovulation pain, too? I'm 5 DPO and I keep getting strong side pokes. Interesting.




TayBabes92 said:


> I’m 14dpo now and AF was due today or tomorrow and I’m just waiting out until 16dpo to buy some clearblue tests

Tay, how are you today? You test again tomorrow?


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

It's a calm two week wait.

5 DPO so it's very early.

Not much going on but my temps have been going up more than usual and I get random strong side pokes that might be left over ovulation cramps.

Ah, yes! And the progesterone medication is making me SO HUNGRY! :cake: I'll eat anything on my path...

https://i63.tinypic.com/10ehf29.png


----------



## Anababe

Tay - fingers crossed af stays away for you I can def see a line on that test!

Tesh! Thought you had disappeared lol sounds like you have had a hectic couple of weeks! Good luck for the rest of your tww, really hope you get your BFP soon!

Sweden - Glad your feeling good at the moment, that’s great about the hospital referral, hopefully you get your BFP before then!

Nothing much to report here.. nausea and tiredness killing me during the day, eases off for a couple hours in the evening. Sickness tablets are helping I’d be a lot worse without them so thankful for that. I know I can’t believe I’m almost 7 weeks! Scan is on Thursday morning I’ll be 7+1, Im so excited but very nervous, just hoping everything is ok.

Fingers crossed for more soy babies soon! Xx


----------



## Tesh23

Aw Sweden I’ve missed all of you too x

It’s great you are taking a healthy approach to ttc. That actually worked for me with conceiving ds now that I look back! Not long for Ov for you now yay!

Tay any news? Are you still in limbo? Fx for good news!

Keeptrying you’re 7dpo today right? How are your symptoms?

Ana one more day until your scan eek! Can’t wait for your update!

Afm 9 dpo and I feel pretty normal. Sore boobs started 6dpo but at 9dpo they are back to normal lol not sure why as they are usually sore leading up to AF which should be here this weekend. Nothing really else to report some creamy cm but I feel normal no cramping etc this entire tww it’s actually been quite pleasant not having symptoms.

I’ve also successfully managed to lose 1.5kg(about 3lbs) so I’m happy about that lol. I think it’s all the stress of this month. Everybody in my house has had the flu recently as well and by some miracle I haven’t got it yet and hopefully I dont!


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh fx the flu stats away from you! Glad you’re not having too many symptoms which add to the crazy and can be unpleasant! Fx you get an unexpected BFP! 
Great job on the weight loss! It’s the upside to stressful times for me too.

Tay I saw on the testing thread you thought you had a chemical. I hope you’re doing ok. Hugs!

Keepluvin- yes everything closes here for the summer. It’s crazy! Your temps are looking awesome. Fx for a BFP! When are you planning on testing?

Anababe- so excited for a scan update!


----------



## TayBabes92

Yes sadly my hopeful soy baby ended in a chemical :( My tests were only slightly darker each day then my temp dipped at 16dpo and I woke with pains and heavy bleeding at 17dpo. I did a frer yesterday after the bleeding slowed down but it was super faint barely there. Last night I ended up having horrible pain similar to how I felt afterbirth with my daughters and the bleeding got even worse. Today my cramping was minimal and bleeding worse in the morning but eased up. I haven’t bothered with testing as my temp dropped even more significantly this morning and all symptoms have gone away. Yesterday was a crappy day but I’m better today. Hoping everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Anababe

Hi!

How are you all doing?

So sorry it turned out to be a chemical Tay fingers crossed for next cycle xx

Well I had my scan today, I was super nervous but all was perfect. Nice healthy baby with a strong heartbeat. It’s was very emotional but so glad I went. I’m measuring 2 days behind what I thought so not too bad, I’m 6+5 and have exactly same due date as my youngest daughter, 11th Jan (She arrived 4 days late on 15th) so hoping I give birth a bit earlier so not got same birthdays! 

Hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## TayBabes92

Ana you do so well with birth month and year patterns with your kiddies :) first two born in the same month 2 years apart. Second two born in the same month and 2 years part. Your youngest and now this LO with be born in the same month and 2 years apart as well! Everything seems to happen in twos for you that is so awesome lol sorry for the random facts


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry to hear about your chemical Tay :hugs:

Ana that’s awesome news! So glad all is on track with baby :flower:

Afm I started spotting at 10dpo last night and seems like I’m going to be starting cd1 today as I’m beginning a light bleed. So I had a 10 day lp this cycle as opposed to my usual 12-13 dpo. Not sure if the stress had caused it to come on early or not but it’s really been a hectic month for me. Really praying the soy didn’t permanently mess up my cycle :(


----------



## swedengirl

Glad to hear it went well Anababe!!!! So exiting!

Tesh. Sorry about the short LP. Have you stopped taking supplements? Maybe it’s that? Or as you said it could totally be the stress!


----------



## Tesh23

Not really sure yet, but it prob is af starting. Have t started a proper bleed yet just brown and watery but temps are low. No cramping either. My boobs are still a bit tender 

So spotting 10dpo, and 11dpo so far, tomorrow is cd12 and I am supposed to get af on Sunday 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Anababe

TayBabes92 said:


> Ana you do so well with birth month and year patterns with your kiddies :) first two born in the same month 2 years apart. Second two born in the same month and 2 years part. Your youngest and now this LO with be born in the same month and 2 years apart as well! Everything seems to happen in twos for you that is so awesome lol sorry for the random facts

I know I did notice the pattern when I got my BFP it's crazy haha this is the closest I've got in due dates so far though if I go a bit early then I'm keeping to my week or so apart lol

Sorry AF got you Tesh, are you taking soy this time or leaving it completely now?

How's everything going for you Sweden?


----------



## swedengirl

That is crazy with the due dates Anababe!

I am not sure what is going on with me, I think the supplements I have been taking have changed my cycles in someway. I normally have loads of EWCM like a week up to O but not so much so far. I had a bit a few days ago but it was a bit cloudy, now I am pretty dry, although still getting High on my advanced OPKs. I think my ovulation has been delayed for some reason, maybe the b50 complex as it has b6...

Still no positive on the standard OPK strips and temps still down so pretty certain I have not Ovd.


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

Goodness, Sweeden. Not fun to wait so long for O, but it sounds like it's right around the corner. 

Anababe, congrats on you scan. Lucky girl. :yellow:

Tesh. New cycle? How are things going?

Tay, you're already getting EWCM at CD 6? Aren't your cycles long like Sweeden's? I found that after chemicals O often came early. It's as if the previous cycle counted the extra days with the late AF and subtracted them from the next. 

More like, the ovary didn't care if there was a faint BFP and late AF. It would keep moving forward with business as usual and ovulation would arrive sooo early. Keep an eye on those OPKs!


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

So, yesterday my husband took me out of town to a large shopping center. THEY HAD FRERs!!!!

I was sooo surprised to see them on a store isle in here. Since I live in a small town under the Alps, I either order tests online or I take a train ride to get whatever the pharmacist happens to have.

I got one. ONE test. (8 Euros!) Hmmm... I wonder when I should use it.

So far I'm at 12 DPO. I might wait until 15 DPO. I figure by then it should be either a clear positive or a clear negative. I'm so done with worrying over faint lines.

This is my chart. It's weird. This is the first time in 12 months I have gotten flat temps, even with progesterone, they fluctuate and start to drop at this point.

https://i67.tinypic.com/2movzwl.png 

Another weird thing was at 7 DPO temps dipped. At 8 dpo I started getting a dull ache, like strong pressure. Then at 9 and 10 DPO I had 2 days of EWCM... like tons of stretchy EWCM despite being on progesterone.

We'll see how these next 2 days go with temps. 1 FRER. ONE. I'd hate to use it if temps drop.


----------



## TayBabes92

I have no clue what is going on with me this cycle :brat:

Seriously my chart is all over the place and last night for a few hours I had pain on my left side like ovulation pain I used to get. I’m lost for what the hell is going on and I have been doing opk’s but none are positive just light pink lines. It feels way too early for O I’m only cd8 and I normally O around cd20


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden I feel like you are going to O in the next day or two. FX’d that your temp dips and spikes after tomorrow. Maybe some of the supplements are making you dryer but looks like you have ewcm today. Have you got preseed or conceive plus or any Fertilty friendly lubricant? I used conceive plus last month when I had my chemical.

KeepTryinLuv you have good temps and good signs but I totally get it not wanting to use your one frer. I don’t plan on testing early this month after my cp I would rather not know. Hold out if you can and FX’d for a bfp :)


----------



## swedengirl

Yay to finding a FRER keeptryingluv! How long is your lp normally? Fx your temp stays up!

Tay are you trying soy again? I often get o pains and EWCM around cd6/7 when on soy!

I also think it looks like I might O today Tay! Normally I get a few downward temps and then a spike. I was hoping for a peak on my CB opk but not this morning and it was my last one. I’ll be using the normal opk strips from now on every time I pee though! My CM and CP were promising last night and this morning...


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden I am not taking soy this cycle only my prenatals, baby aspirin and I just started maca root last night for the first time other than that no supplements this cycle. I have no clue why my temps are so erratic either :-k

I feel like you would probably get a peak tonight if you had a CB test left. That is a bummer you ran out which is the sucky part of long cycles you use more tests :( Last cycle I got a high in the morning than peak by lunchtime. Keep testing with your opk strips today and hopefully you get your peak :happydance:


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

I agree with Tay. You're almost there, Sweeden!

My normal luteal phase is 12 to 13 days. When I take progesterone, I reach 17 to 18 DPO! So a little bean now gets extra time.

I didn't test yesterday. 

I'm at 13 DPO and I wont test today. :coffee: Just. Waiting.


----------



## TayBabes92

KeepTryinLuv have you tested yet?


----------



## swedengirl

Can you girls have a look at my chart and see what you think... I have no idea what’s going on. 

I’ve had EWCM for nearly 10 days. All signs pointed to me oving on cd22 (thursday). I had EWCM, hso, and a near but not quite positive opk. Friday i had my Pap smear so we couldn’t bd Thursday but did the three days before.

Friday at my Pap smear she said I was clearly ovulating but if had my temp shift. I was still hso, EWCM. Come Saturday I was still hso until lunchtime and then down to medium. I still had EWCM. I wake today and my temp was way below cover line, but creamy Cm and cp is jumping around a bit but more medium firm.

What do you guys think? Have I ovulated? If so when? I’m so done with this TTC stuff now, my ovulation and cycles seem to be getting really messed up. I’m guessing it’s stress


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

swedengirl said:


> Can you girls have a look at my chart and see what you think... I have no idea what’s going on.

Sweeden, if your OPKs were positive and you have creamy CM, then you might have ovulated already. On your other charts you also tend to get a dip on 2 or 3 dpo. Give it a few more days. Temps might rise.





TayBabes92 said:


> KeepTryinLuv have you tested yet?

Yea! I tested 4 days ago and it was a BFN!

I haven't tested again and I'm waiting for AF to arrive. On past cycles my temps start to drop around 12-13 DPO, even with progesterone, and AF arrives around 17 DPO.

But now I'm at 18 DPO with steady high temps. :shrug:

I should know within a day or so!

The TWW for others might mean two week wait, but this cycle for me it means *three *week wait :haha:


https://i68.tinypic.com/1tswi0.png


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden - it definitely looks like you have O’d and like KeepTryinLuv said you seem to always have a small dip around 2-3dpo. Just keep watching your temp but I believe you are in the tww :happydance:

KeepTryinLuv - the tww is horrible enough let alone it lasting so long! I would be going insane by now and testing every waking minute you’re a champ. If AF doesn’t show do you think you’ll go get your hcg bloods tested?

Afm - I have no clue what is going on with me this cycle. Looks like my pcos is skyrocketing making my temps erratic, opk’s darker then lighter and I have watery cm daily and some days it’s ewcm. Cp is still high and bouncing between firm and soft. I feel like I’m wasting money on opk’s because I’m going to run out in a couple days if I don’t get a surge soon


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks both I am confident I’ve ovd now my temp is back up today! Just bummed as not the best timing but still a chance!

Tay are you still taking soy? I’ve read soy can make pcos worse in some cases. Might be worth thinking about? 

Keepluvin- is lose my mind if I had to wait that long! Hope you’re out of limbo soon!


----------



## TayBabes92

I haven’t taken soy this cycle only a low dose last cycle. I’m not taking really anything this cycle except prenatals, baby aspirin and maca root


----------



## swedengirl

So I’m 7dpo and had some twinges/cramping so decided to test. My FMU was bfn, but I swear there is a line on the bottom one which is SMU? 

Fx it’s not a dud test!


----------



## Anababe

I see it Sweden! I even think I see a bit of a shadow on the top one too! Fingers crossed this is it for you, your temps are looking good. When will you test again?x


----------



## swedengirl

Tested again this morning and another shadow. It’s the bottom blue one, but can’t see anything on the 5mui sensitive test which is the orange one.

I’ll be testing again when I next need to pee....


----------



## Anababe

I can see something on all blue ones. Not too sure about the orange one.. maybe something very very faint but I'm sure I start to see them when I look for too long lol really really hope this is your BFP starting!


----------



## Anababe

Have you tested again today Sweden?


----------



## swedengirl

Yes Im still getting those faints on ICs but nothing on FRER so I think it’s the tests! 

Can’t be bothered to test all the time using the ICs now but will test again with a FRER tomorrow and AF due weds!


----------



## Tesh23

Also my niece was born on 5 June :kiss::pink:\\:D/ I’m so in love. Felt so good to snuggle a little baba after so long! 

Pics for cuteness hehe 

Her name is Gaia <3


----------



## swedengirl

Hey Tesh!!

Wow what an exciting few weeks you have had! My goodness your niece is GORGEOUS! And so exciting and brave to start a skincare range! I am so excited you are back joining us.

I did test again this morning and another stupid really faint line on an IC, was fully expecting AF but she is a no show so far, so unless she shows tonight I am officially late but still expecting her arrival as I should have a line on a test now as I am 12dpo.


----------



## Tesh23

Thank you Sweden :flower:

I’m sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Are you going to be trying anything different this next cycle?


----------



## swedengirl

No I think ill do the same this month. My temps look much better this month. They’ve stayed high well into my new cycle previous cycles but this month dipped when AF came. Not sure it makes a difference but it’s how my cycles were with DD. I also got some PMS symptoms this much which I haven’t had since DD. So I have a feeling my hormones might be regulating or something...


----------



## Tesh23

Well that def sounds like a good thing. A balanced cycle is going to help all the way!

My temp went up this morning and had a bit of cramping but nothing else. Just felt really sleepy this afternoon like I couldn’t keep my eyes open. 

Did a test this afternoon as I went to get some stuff from the drugstore earlier and it was going on special so just grabbed one. Don’t really see anything on there maybe just a shadow

Will wait it out until AF which should be here about Sunday


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden I’ve seen your temp rise on your chart! Have u tested again?


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> Hey Sweden I’ve seen your temp rise on your chart! Have u tested again?

No i didnt test as AF started full flow this morning! 

I think i see a faint line on your test!


----------



## Tesh23

I think af might be around the corner as had a temp dip this morning. Will test again on Monday evening if she doesn’t show


----------



## swedengirl

How you feeling today Tesh?


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden! Well AF is due today but had my highest temp so far today lol go figure. Had some painful cramps last night but no af or spotting just yet. I usually spot on cd12 and af comes the next day. But it has happened that I spot on cd13 and it comes the same day or next day. If I don’t get any spotting or AF today then I will test later or tomorrow.

I do feel a bit crampy (but it’s confusing as it also feels like upset tummy cramps so I’m confused as I don’t have an upset tummy). My boobs are also more tender today than the previous days - but again could just be pms.

Hoping the witch doesn’t show but if she does, onto next cycle! :)


----------



## Tesh23

Took a test this afternoon- bfn


----------



## swedengirl

Temp oncrease is promising!! But i cant see anything on the test... let’s hope that witch stays away!


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

Tesh23 said:


> Took a test this afternoon- bfn

But your temp rise is indeed promising!

No spotting still?


AF arrived at a week and a half ago, but I ovulated a few days after AF ended.

I'm already 6-7 DPO! 

FF says 7 dpo. But I think 6 dpo. 

Crazy to ovulate a few days after AF ends and then have a 3 week wait until 21 DPO.


----------



## Tesh23

KeepTryinLuv said:


> But your temp rise is indeed promising!
> 
> No spotting still?
> 
> 
> AF arrived at a week and a half ago, but I ovulated a few days after AF ended.
> 
> I'm already 6-7 DPO!
> 
> FF says 7 dpo. But I think 6 dpo.
> 
> Crazy to ovulate a few days after AF ends and then have a 3 week wait until 21 DPO.

Wow! 6-7dpo already that’s incredible. When is AF due?

No spotting as yet. Checked cervix (I know it’s not a reliable indicator though) and it’s high and firm. And no spotting after I checked either. 

I’m going to give it one more day and if she doesn’t show maybe I will test on Wednesday. Really hope she stays away grr


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden!

I see you got a temp rise today! So did I. Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday as had painful ovulation pain and cramps at around 9pm last night for about an hour. 

I saw your digital opk on the other group and I would trust the smiley for sure. They’ve always been accurate for me. So you may have ovulated early on cd16? If so that’s great news!! 

We only bd 3 times this cycle but hoping it was enough. 

AF is due around 12 of July. Hoping we are both on 1dpo today that means complete cycle buddies hehe. I put in two high temps for the next two days and it gave me Ov on cd12 Saturday.


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> Hey Sweden!
> 
> I see you got a temp rise today! So did I. Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday as had painful ovulation pain and cramps at around 9pm last night for about an hour.
> 
> I saw your digital opk on the other group and I would trust the smiley for sure. They’ve always been accurate for me. So you may have ovulated early on cd16? If so that’s great news!!
> 
> We only bd 3 times this cycle but hoping it was enough.
> 
> AF is due around 12 of July. Hoping we are both on 1dpo today that means complete cycle buddies hehe. I put in two high temps for the next two days and it gave me Ov on cd12 Saturday.

Hey!! Yes great news if it is earlier! I’m just not entirely convinced I have as my temp rise was soooo close to my positive opk (16.30 yesterday) and temp rise this morning! I had a sore throat so put it down to that. But my CM seems to be drying out and cp lower so it totally could be ovulation! I will know more in the morning I guess if my temp is still up. Fx! If so we only bd twice this cycle but on good days.

Fx to be total cycle buddies this cycle!!


----------



## Tesh23

Confirmed second temp rise this morning for me so def on 2dpo today. Part of me actually feels like I O’d yesterday Though as I had a two second reallly sharp pinch from my right ovary in the evening that made me gasp out loud. I rarely ever feel ovulation pain on the right but I felt it there on Sunday too with the cramping. I’ve read that ovulation can actually occur the day of the temp rise.

Hoping it means good things- maybe dh’s Sperm only swim to the right and that’s why it’s taking so long :lol::rofl:

Is your temp still up today?


----------



## swedengirl

Yes temp still up so looks like we are both 2dpo!

I can’t believe I Ovd at cd16!! But my theory worked. I stopped taking my prenatals as that’s the only thing I start when TTC and when I start TTC my O gets later and later! I guess it’s the bvitamin in it. I’ll start them again now to ensure I get folic acid. I also didn’t stress this month as OH wasn’t travelling near fertile week so I didn’t care if I Ovd early or late. Guess not stressing really helped too!

However I didn’t feel like I was extremely fertile though. Not my usual insane amounts of EWCM but still quite a bit but I never reached full show, unless it happened at night...

I’m going to see how I feel about testing this cycle. We start vacation on Friday but still not sure if we will have a staycation or book last minute to go to Greece. I guess if we go away I will be distracted from testing!

Do you have a testing plan?


----------



## Tesh23

Yay to the early Ov!!! Cd16 is incredible compared to your usual Ov patterns recently, almost a week early hey!

Amazing how much supps can affect our bodies. I also didn’t notice any SHOW and didn’t really stress about it, just went on ewcm and temps, and well ovulation pain. I actually had quite a build up of ovulation pain this cycle so hoping it was a nice strong eggy.

Awesome that you may get to go away it will def be a distraction in the tww. Seeing as we’re 2dpo already that’s only about 10 days away from AF for us. I haven’t been testing early these past few months, I usually cave around 10dpo because that’s when I got my positive with ds. But it’s usually just once and if it’s bfn I wait for AF. 

I really can’t afford to waste anymore money on tests and my patience has really increased so that helps lol.

If you end up on staycation what will your testing plan be?


----------



## swedengirl

I have hundreds of ICs lying around so I know I'll likely test early. But I have one FRER and one Clearblue early from previous cycles and I am determined I wont buy more. I am hoping the shorter wait to O will help with the wait as by the time I will start being able to test, in previous cycles I will only just have ovulated!

The thing is I am not sure if I want to go away at the start of our vacation now, as I wont be able to drink just in case I am pregnant. At least if I go once test date is here, I'll either be able to drink or will be so excited that I can't... Not that I am a crazy drinker but a glass of wine on the balcony in Greece is a must!

It is totally crazy how shorter my cycle was this month- I cannot actually believe it!


----------



## swedengirl

So we have decided to have a staycation. We realised taking our DD to Greece right now is maybe not the best move. It is like 35 degrees and our girl does not sit down for a second so trying to keep her out of the midday sun and in the shadow will be near impossible.

I am relieved in one way as I was stressed about the prospect of travelling with her but disappointed not to have the beach break and the distraction from the TWW. I have a feeling this will be the longest TWW to date, I am already feeling impatient....


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> So we have decided to have a staycation. We realised taking our DD to Greece right now is maybe not the best move. It is like 35 degrees and our girl does not sit down for a second so trying to keep her out of the midday sun and in the shadow will be near impossible.
> 
> I am relieved in one way as I was stressed about the prospect of travelling with her but disappointed not to have the beach break and the distraction from the TWW. I have a feeling this will be the longest TWW to date, I am already feeling impatient....

Ah I think it’s def for the best though. It might be more stressful going on vacation with your dd than not. 

What would the staycation involve? Maybe you can do a little itinerary and list of things to do to keep you guys busy while on staycation. Maybe do some baking with dd or anything that you’ve meant to get around doing and just haven’t yet.

It’s only 3 dpo but in just a week we will be waiting on either AF or a bfp so I think if we can manage to get past this next week and distract ourselves it will be great! 

No symptoms to report other than some mild cramping and Ov pain now and then. Cm is creamy now but hardly any of it for now. Praying for the best results for is this month. How lovely would it be to be bump buddies hehe. We would end up with the same due date!


----------



## swedengirl

Well we have 4 weeks so planning on doing lots! We live by a beautiful beach so will plan to make the most of that if we hopefully get some warm days. We will also get some things sorted in the house- put up some shelves etc. Planning to do day trips to the aquarium etc too! 

My fiancé also told me to plan a cleaner to come every week to give us more of a vacation feel. So I don’t need to clean! Which will be nice.

It will be so amazing if we are bump buddies! I can’t believe I ovulated early and we Ovd the exact same day- so crazy! No symptoms here either. Got lots of creamy Cm but that’s not out of the ordinary. Yes only a week until we know. Reallllyyyyy hope it’s our month!


----------



## Tesh23

What you’ve planned sounds awesome Sweden. And even more awesome that u don’t have to clean! 

So temps keep rising for now but FF has changed my Ov date from cd12 to cd13. I’m not bummed that it’s a day later though because I think I actually ovulated on cd13 instead of cd12 as I had the most painful ovulation pain from the right. 

Still no actual symptoms, maybe just an achey lower back.


----------



## swedengirl

I think your new Ov date is even better. I’ve read the two days before O are the best chances and you bd the day before with the Ov date change.

I’m not having many symptoms other than I seem continuously hungry. Like non stop. I had this with DD but it started at 8dpo when I supposedly implanted as my chart went triphasic. I’m a bit crampy but not anymore than past cycles..

CP is REALLY low and firm. Have this most cycles too but also had it with DD. So time will tell I guess..

I decided to do an IC this morning. Not because I was expecting anything but because I wanted a clear test where I knew there couldn’t be a line. So I can compare later on if I think I see a shadow...


----------



## swedengirl

So today I’ve had two new symptoms. Peeing like never before and increased smell sensitivity! I’ve also had this tight tugging feeling really low in my uterus area when I move in some ways.

Alsooooooooo. Every month so far I have about 11 points as early preg symptoms on FF. This cycle I have 53 already!!! The only time I’ve ever had over 30 was when I was pregnant with DD. I really hope it is right!


----------



## Anababe

Hi!

Just popping to see how your both doing. That’s sound great Sweden mine never got to over 30! fingers crossed for you!

Tesh no symptoms was def a good sign for me on my BFP cycle!

Thought you might like to see my dating scan picture I’m completely in love. Dates moved forward so I’m 13+3 now. Baby was super awkward and took a lot of walking around and bouncing to get in a good position to take measurements lol


----------



## swedengirl

Anababe said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just popping to see how your both doing. That’s sound great Sweden mine never got to over 30! fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Tesh no symptoms was def a good sign for me on my BFP cycle!
> 
> Thought you might like to see my dating scan picture I’m completely in love. Dates moved forward so I’m 13+3 now. Baby was super awkward and took a lot of walking around and bouncing to get in a good position to take measurements lol
> 
> View attachment 1063816

Oh my gosh Anababe!!!! So beautiful!! How are you feeling? Will you find out sex?


----------



## Tesh23

Anababe said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just popping to see how your both doing. That’s sound great Sweden mine never got to over 30! fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Tesh no symptoms was def a good sign for me on my BFP cycle!
> 
> Thought you might like to see my dating scan picture I’m completely in love. Dates moved forward so I’m 13+3 now. Baby was super awkward and took a lot of walking around and bouncing to get in a good position to take measurements lol
> 
> View attachment 1063816

Aw Annababe she is so precious!! Glad your scan went well :flower: when will you have your next one? How has your pregnancy been so far?

Sweden the tugging def sounds like a good thing! And wow! 53 points is a great sign! Really crossing my fingers this is it for you esp with the earlier ovulation, you may have released a perfect little eggy. Not too much longer now until you will be able to test!

Afm my temp took a nose dive below the cover line today :shrug: it’s never done that before, but hey there’s a first time for everything I guess! It’s winter time so we’ve got the heater on through the night too and ds is usually right up cuddling with me so I def wasn’t cold. It will prob go up Tom. Well, hopefully!


----------



## swedengirl

Oh let’s hope that dip is an implantation dip Tesh!!! 

I actually tested this morning. Although took it totally with a pinch of salt. I think I might be able to see something but then again I tend to on ICs so not reading anything in to it. I’m 6dpo so too early but I tested from now with DD just once a day and I seemed less crazy then so figure I’ll do the same!


----------



## Tesh23

I wonder if it is an implantation dip! It’s never ever happened on any of my charts that I can remember so it’s def a first. Here’s hoping!

Zero symptoms for me except ocassionally sensitive boobs through the day. But it’s off and on. Cm still creamy but that’s normal for now. 

I’m not seeing anything on your test yet but u know it’s extremely early. I think I may test on Tuesday next week just for the heck of it and if it’s bfn will wait for af


----------



## swedengirl

I see your temp is back up this morning Tesh!! Fx it was an implantation dip!

I tested again but as expected nothing. I occasionally think I can something but I feel like that always with ICs. At 7dpo I don’t really expect anything though! I’m up at 74 points on FF and they say if you reach 70 your 5 times more likely to have a BFP chart so that’s good but not reading too much into it. After trying for a while you expect BFNs.


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden I really hope so too!

My boobs are starting to feel a bit sensitive today but not sore if u get me? Cm it still creamy and had more of it today- none of these are actually good signs though could just be pms.

74!! Wow!! That’s incredible! I reallllly hope this is it for us. I feel that your earlier Ov could prove to be a really good thing this cycle fingers crossed!!

I am starting to have that niggly feeling of wanting to test but I know I should hold of as I’m only 6-7 dpo


----------



## swedengirl

I totally get what you mean about the sensitive boobs but not sore. I’m also experiencing that! 

Yay your temps went up again this morning! Fx this dip is a good sign!

I totally get the feeling to test. Especially when you see all the BFPs happening on the July thread. But it is better to wait. I’m only 8dpo but tested for two days so feel pessimistic already when I tested this morning and bfn. But it’s of course likely to be the case! I had some short sharp twinges that woke me in the night- I had something similar with DD at 8dpo- but I’m guessing it’s a total coincidence.


----------



## Tesh23

I know right? That July thread is on fire! Really hope we get to post some good news soon too.

I’m not seeing anything yet on those tests, but if I remember correctly you got your positive with your dd around 11dpo? So if you implanted at 8dpo then it would be about the right time for it I’m guessing. 

I’ve been having bouts of ovulation pain these last two days from the left side, not sure what that’s about but it seems as if I’ve had a lot of ovulation pain this cycle if you look at my chart. 

Af is due Friday so still got a few days to go, but if my cm changes to sticky or mixed in these next two days I know I’m out. My cm stated creamy throughout with ds. But I think after the soy my body is readjusting itself back to normal.


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> I know right? That July thread is on fire! Really hope we get to post some good news soon too.
> 
> I’m not seeing anything yet on those tests, but if I remember correctly you got your positive with your dd around 11dpo? So if you implanted at 8dpo then it would be about the right time for it I’m guessing.
> 
> I’ve been having bouts of ovulation pain these last two days from the left side, not sure what that’s about but it seems as if I’ve had a lot of ovulation pain this cycle if you look at my chart.
> 
> Af is due Friday so still got a few days to go, but if my cm changes to sticky or mixed in these next two days I know I’m out. My cm stated creamy throughout with ds. But I think after the soy my body is readjusting itself back to normal.


Yes didn’t get my positive until 11dpo so I know I’ve got time so not too stressed just not as positive about this month as I was!

That’s interesting about the O pains. I don’t have them so not sure what they feel like! Hopefully it’s a good sign for you!


----------



## Tesh23

So I gave in and tested. I should be almost 8dpo since I ovulated in the evening.

I see a super faint something irl but that could just be line eye.

Not feeling hopeful and not feeling hopeless right now. Dh told me he’s praying this our month shame. But it will happen when it happens I guess


----------



## swedengirl

It’s weird I feel like I see a line but when I zoom in it disappears so not sure if it’s there or an illusion!

My OH is also super invested in this month too. Really hope we can give them some good news!!


----------



## Tesh23

I know it’s like there but not there- going to take it as bfn.

Have you tested again? When are u planning on testing next?

Not feeling so hopeful anymore as I had a bit of a mix of creamy ewcm yesterday which usually means af is on the way - update on cm is it is back to creamy this morning.


----------



## swedengirl

Glad your CM changed! And your temp is still going up!

I tested again this morning and will every morning until AF or BFP. Not anything again. Occasionally I think a shadow on the pink but I don’t want to stand and examine, if there’s a line I’ll see it! 

My boobs are definitely different this morning. A weird burning type sensation if I lean over with no bra on...


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden wow look at how consistent your temps are this cycle!

My boobs are still tender but they aren’t very sore. Don’t really have any symptoms still and my cm went back to sticky creamy ewcm yesterday so still not too hopeful. Just a few more days to go to AF sigh... 

How was your test today?


----------



## swedengirl

Morning!

I know it’s crazy how level my temps are! I tested this morning and a faint shadow is there. But I’m feeling out to be honest. Not sure why but I feel out and a bit down. I tend to get the down feeling around now and then AF shows a couple of days later so we will see. Not really any symptoms today, but I only woke like 20 mins ago!

Your temps look good Tesh! Although you know your body well so I guess you know best! But


----------



## Tesh23

I tested this morning and bfn. Def feeling out. My boobs are hurting more today but maybe it’s also the rising estrogen as I get closer to AF. 

I’m going to test one more time with a 15 miu maybe later or Tom and then I will just wait for AF to show.

My eye is picking up something on your test but I can’t be sure. And like you said if we see a line we don’t want to have to squint for it. It’s either there or not. I didn’t bother looking too hard this morning at my test because if there was a line I would see it and say hey that’s a line! Lol

I’m trying to think about what I want to try for next cycle. Not sure if I should give the soy a go again... but I am going to def be eliminating any acidic foods from now. Try and keep my body as less acidic as possible and see if that helps. Also going to try taking a glutathione supp just to keep my cells healthy as possible. Maybe some vitamin c too.


----------



## swedengirl

Exactly! I have an urge to go and get it out of the bin and look again but I’m trying to hold back the testing crazy and just be normal. If there’s a line I’ll see it! 


I thought about trying soy again too but to be honest I’m not sure what we will do if this isn’t our month. We will have one more cycle before we will need to consider taking a break so I can go back to work full time for a couple of months due to how maternity benefits work here for us to get the same good benefits I have now.

Not sure how I’ll cope if this isn’t our cycle to be honest. I think I’ll take it really hard. I really thought this would be our month and everyone around me who had kids at the same time as us with DD are all expecting their second now. It’s really hard.


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Exactly! I have an urge to go and get it out of the bin and look again but I’m trying to hold back the testing crazy and just be normal. If there’s a line I’ll see it!
> 
> 
> I thought about trying soy again too but to be honest I’m not sure what we will do if this isn’t our month. We will have one more cycle before we will need to consider taking a break so I can go back to work full time for a couple of months due to how maternity benefits work here for us to get the same good benefits I have now.
> 
> Not sure how I’ll cope if this isn’t our cycle to be honest. I think I’ll take it really hard. I really thought this would be our month and everyone around me who had kids at the same time as us with DD are all expecting their second now. It’s really hard.

Sweden I know exactly what you mean... I was fine these past 3 months with the bfn’s but this month it’s really hitting me hard. Two of my friends are expecting their second in the next few months and I’m really happy for them, but it’s so frustrating why it hasn’t happened for us yet. I was the first to fall pregnant and now it just seems like a bigger struggle than the first time... I feel like I NEED to try something else next month just to keep me occupied more than anything as even though I am so busy during the day any free minute I have wonders back to ttc. 

I really want it to happen at least this year as I’ll be 32 in November and really don’t have any to have a second one any later. Plus my ds is already 3 and I don’t want a very big age gap between the first and second.

Why does this have to be soooo difficult :( next cycle will be cycle 8 for us and it just feels hopeless... sorry for the rant


----------



## swedengirl

No need to apologise at all. This is the place to rant as we are all in the same boat and understand.

I get the need to try something new but I also wonder by trying and adding things every cycle maybe that also doesn’t help. Especially when you see what a prenatal vitamin did with regard to delaying O for me.maybe keeping things the same for a while is better for our bodies. I don’t know just a thought 

I think it’s the age thing for my dd too. She adores her dolls, and loves babies and every month I feel I’m failing her. I feel it is so unfair on her not to have a sibling and then mix that with my and my OH desire for another and I’m an emotional mess. I hate this TTC journey. I’m so full of hope and then it comes crashing down around me.


----------



## Tesh23

You are so right... maybe doing too many things just confuses our body. We need to give it time to find balance. 

On a good note at least your cycle is shorter this month with the earlier Ov! So IF u need to try next month it will come around sooner. 

I ordered some 20miu tests the other day and just checked my tracking number- PMS11666. I kid you not! It’s a sign lmao


----------



## swedengirl

Omg Tesh what are the chances! That is so funny! Cheered me up out of my bad mood..


----------



## swedengirl

Looks like AF is starting for me. Heavy spotting that appears very close to full flow. Putting my LP this cycle at 9/10 days.....


----------



## Tesh23

Oh no :( sorry Sweden. Do you think maybe stopping the B vitamin means your cycle needs to adjust back to normal, hence the early Ov?

Praying it stops for you... if not I’m pretty sure I will be joining you soon, feeling that miserable AF feeling


----------



## swedengirl

Bleeding stopped but temp dropped so expecting it to start full flow now I’m awake and up and about.

We are on a waiting list for fertility checks but decided last night we would go private. So we will see when we can get in with them. OH also told me he doesn’t care about my maternity benefits being a bit lower so it doesn’t matter if we don’t conceive this next cycle- we will continue. So I’m feeling a big calmer.


----------



## Tesh23

Aw well that’s good news about the maternity benefits at least. And it’s great your dh is onboard and on the same page it really makes the world of difference.

I hope you are able to get an appointment soon, at least if you go through this step you know it’s been checked and that fingers crossed all is perfect and on track and it’s just taking a bit longer than expected.

How long did u try for your dd?

Keron took us 17 months of trying until the soy. But I think I messed up my cycle trying things back then and the soy reset my cycle back to normal. This time my cycle was already normal and I think I made it go wonky because of the soy lol. Can’t know for sure but it seems to be slightly normalizing.

Slight temp dip today and a bfn on the 15miu last night so don’t have my hopes up anymore and will wait for af now


----------



## swedengirl

We were prepared to try for a long time with DD as we got told we might have some trouble but we conceived basically our first cycle. I’d been tracking and temping my cycle for a year and we slowly got closer and closer to O and had some close calls. My OH decided he was ready to actually try on my Ov day so we DTD then but didn’t conceive that try but the next we did. So I dont really count that first cycle as it was just the once and last minute! 

My AF arrived in her full crampy glory this afternoon. I’m hoping being on vacation for the next 4 weeks might bring us some down time that might be positive for next cycle trying. 

We looked into the fertility clinic today but it’s closed for its summer break until the end of July. So we will call after next cycle if we don’t get a BFP. 

How you feeling this evening? Have you decided if you’ll try soy?


----------



## Tesh23

Hopefully u won’t need the fertility clinic appointment! At least you’re into your cycle already and can stay focused on trying now. 4 weeks of vacay may be just what the doctor ordered!

Bfn today at 11dpo and headache and a bit crampy so AF should be here tomorrow or latest Saturday. I’m not sure about soy next cycle... I’m def going to be eating healthier though. And up my glutathione intake.

I’ve had 3 days of watery ewcm now which usually means af, just can’t rem having so many days of it. Def estrogen rising though so AF inevitable


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry Tesh that it looks like AF is around the corner. 

If it does come, we will be cycle buddies again and can keep each other sane on this oh so frustrating, emotional journey.


----------



## Tesh23

I’m pretty good with af arriving now, onto next cycle!! Started spotting this morning. Flow should start tonight or by tomorrow 

If you ovulate cd16 again we will def be cycle buddies again! At least we have that and will be in the same points at the same time.

When do you think you’ll start bd this cycle? 

I’m going to do the grapefruit juice this cycle and rr leaf tea. Trying to be a bit healthier to see if it will assist things along. Def going to increase glutathione and vitamin c for dh as well as I’ve heard strong antioxidants can detox cells and promote healthy Sperm and eggs. Worth a shot I guess. 

I’ve decided not to do the soy this cycle but may next cycle If no bfp


----------



## swedengirl

It’s so weird as I’m also ok now. It’s like once the new cycle is here your mind shift changes to more positive!

Yes I really hope I’ll ovulate early again! I realised I was also taking coenzyme q10 which might have helped me O early, as it has been shown (although not many studies) to improve ovarian response (and eggs). So I’m taking that again. I also started maca root again this cycle and hope that it doesn’t delay O! I have a feeling it must be the bvitamin seeing as my LP was shorter though! 

I’ll have to look into the glutathione as never heard of it!

I think I’ll do SMEP this cycle as I had planned to last cycle and start at CD10, every other day until positive OPK. Although I have family visiting and my surge was so short last time that I have to test every time I pee, so not sure if I’ll be able to catch my surge this cycle. 

How about you? When will you start?

Fx for us both!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden!

Sorry I’ve been Mia, had a horrible heavy AF this cycle and have just been feeling a bit off.

Can’t believe how quick time has gone or feels like Ov is right around the corner! I think I will try smep from cd9. The only thing I’m taking this cycle is glutathione and vitamin c. I may also do the rrl tea.


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry about the rough AF this cycle Tesh! Hope you’re feeling a bit better now.

We started SMEP yesterday at CD10 but I’m using the advanced fertility monitors again and still low fertility. So I doubt it is worth it right now but we are having fun and enjoying it. I’ll switch to the normal digital when I have had a couple of high fertility days. 

I’m hoping for an early O again but have a feeling it might be a late one as cervix still low and firm...


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden!

We started bd yesterday at cd9 it was also first signs of ewcm for me. Started my tea and grapefruit juice yesterday as well. Starting to feel fertile today, just hoping my cervix opens as I haven’t really noticed it open these past few cycles.

I see it’s showing u that you ov’d On cd 10?! Maybe your chart will change depending on your next couple temps?

Any signs that Ov is nearing for you?

I may try my soft cup tonight - get dh to put it in the cup and insert so cervix is in contact through the night.


----------



## swedengirl

Hey!! 

Exciting the BDing has started for you. I decided I’d wait until I got my first high reading on advanced and start every other day then- which I got today!! So will will start tonight. 

Yes I have no idea why it says I’ve ovd. I definitely haven’t, and my signs don’t show any signs of a close Ov, but last month it happened quickly from first EWCM to O. My temps are a bit all over the place as I’m on vacation so times changing lots when I temp. My CP is still low and firm which I never have this far into my cycle and I’m also dry and no EWCM so hoping it appears soon now my OPK showed me as entering my fertile week. 

Soft cup sounds like a good plan! I might look into those if this isn’t our month.


----------



## Anababe

Hey you two! Hope all going ok, see your both due to ov soon, fingers crossed for this cycle for you! Still check here often to see how your getting on. I really hope it's your turn very soon you both deserve it so much! 

All ok with me and bump. Had gender scan last week and we are having a boy! So really excited about that. 16 weeks today (need to update ticker). Super busy at home now as the kids have finished school for summer holidays, non stop with them during the day so I'm in bed not much later than they are these days! Lol 

Will check back in a couple of days to see where your upto xx


----------



## Tesh23

Hey girls! 

I’ve had a bit of a mission logging in here it keeps telling me there’s a server error on bnb and doesn’t load any pages!

Sweden hope you’re enjoying your vacation and that it’s hopefully taken your mind of ttc a bit. Any signs of Ov for you so far? 

Aw Anna! How wonderful, a little boy! I think I am secretly hoping for another bit as well lol. But I will be over the moon with either! Glad you and baba are doing well, I hope you make it through the summer holidays in one piece!

Afm I ov’d cd13 - used the soft cups after bd and also got dh to deposit and then inserted them in the days where we either had no time or just too tired. If find it less stressful that way esp when ds takes up a lot of our time and we’re just not in the mood. Hopefully it works! I did use soft cups when I conceived ds. I always used to be paranoid the sperm weren’t getting to where they needed to be! Lol

Had a headache and nausea that lasted over a day from Ov to yesterday no meds helped! It finally subsided yesterday night. Boobs are also slightly tender and tingly right after Ov which is new for these last 7 cycles trying. Also had a bit of tinged creamy discharge this morning. Might be irritation of the cervix with the softcup. 

Otherwise feeling fine - had nine of my ovulation pain as yet whereas last cycle I had it all through Ov and the tww.


----------



## swedengirl

Hey!!

I also haven’t been able to get on due to server issues, this is the first time! It’s been so annoying.

Oh my gosh Anababe so exciting you’re having a little boy! Can’t believe you are so far along already- feels like yesterday you got your positive!

Tesh fx the soft cups work the magic- how many dpo are you now?

Afm ovulation is imminent! Got SHOW and also a solid smiley on my OPK. I normally have temp rise morning after my positive so guessing I’m Oving any moment now! Fx this is our month Tesh!


----------



## swedengirl

Still no Ov but another positive OPK this morning! Last month I had an extremely short surge with just one positive but I’ve had 4 positives since a 14.00 yesterday. So looks like I’m having a longer surge than previous cycles!

Cervix is super high soft and open and EWCM so I guess today is Ov day! Need to try to persuade OH bd one more time this cycle as said last night was the last!

We both had a little breakdown 3 days ago when he was finding it hard to perform with BDing becoming so robotic feeling. So feeling a bit anxious about asking to BF again today!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden! Great news about the longer surge- in my experience that has actually given me a stronger ovulation. I hope you dh is onboard for one more bd! But I think you’re really well covered otherwise. Fingers crossed!

I’m 5dpo today. I had a bit of gastro the morning of 3dpo nausea, vomiting the works. Had nausea since ovulation but it’s stopped now thank goodness. Think it may have been food poisoning! Really hoping that doesn’t mess up my chances. 

I think I’m going to continue to use the soft cups each cycle. Dh is being a sport and happy to deposit into the cup on the days it’s too stressful so that helps. We also agreed he will release every 4 days or so to maybe try trick the body into producing more sperm? Not sure if it’s helping with that but he did say his sex Drive has increased so that’s a positive! Have had slightly tender boobs from Ov which had increased today and the normal cm I usually get around this time. 

I really hope this is our month! I’ve just learnt two more people that I know are pregnant so it’s getting harder to be patient each month...


----------



## swedengirl

Ive read being sick in the TWW is a good sign! Something to do with reduced immune response in order for egg to implant if I remember correctly!

I gave OH the choice. I explained to him on FF if we BD today we go from a good rating to a high. So if he’s up for it then we can but otherwise we have a good shot- so we will see what the evening brings and what he decides! Pretty sure I just felt some Ov pain so guessing tonight might be too late any way but I’d love to get a BD in tonight just in case.

We are also testing not going over 5 days without a BD throughout our cycle. So hopefully that works magic for both of us. I might try soft cups next cycle as sound like a good alternative when life gets busy!

Here are my pictures of my OPKs. Bottom is this cycle and the one that was at 14.25 although not positive I also tested with CB digi and got a solid smiley. So as you can see a bit of a longer surge! I read maca can give you a longer surge so let’s hope it’s a good sign!


----------



## Tesh23

Wow that is a great surge! And your timing is so great as well. 

It’s lovely that you have given your dh the choice, we know all about the pressure of bd and it does take a strain on them mentally and physically. My poor dh (I’m beginning to think he wants another baby more than me! Lol) has almost been obsessing over timing and getting it done right this cycle, it kinda feels nice to let him take the wheel for a change it actually has helped me to relax more this cycle. 

It’s great that you’ve felt some ovulation pain! Esp if you don’t usually do. Def signs of a strong Ov together with the long surge. And together with the perfectly timed bd you’ve covered yourself so well. Strange thing talking about Ov pain is I haven’t had any this cycle! None of my usual cramping yet either in the tww. I usually ALWAYS feel a pinching feeling or something in the first 3-4 days and I haven’t felt a thing.

I’m going to hold out until this afternoon weekend to test. Have a busy weekend with family being over etc so will hopefully be kept occupied. I just have to be tempted not to test on Friday lol I’ll only be 8dpo by then and I feel I will crack and take a test lol. I’m really need to be strong! Gosh my boobs are much more sore today but then again they have been around the same time every cycle.

Good plan on the bd every 4 - 5 days! I actually think that’s the best way to fall pregnant by just having a carefree sex life! But we can’t really be carefree when ttc because we know we have to still have timing right etc. I would love an April baby! If I’m success This month my due day would be the 16th. 

Did you have a natural or a c-section with your dd? And did she come on schedule or early/late?


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I can’t imagine the pressure for them. Like it can get tiring for me but I don’t need to actually perform like they do!

Yes it’s strange as I don’t normally get O pains but pretty certain it was that this morning. I got another positive at lunch so definitely a really long surge for me! We will see what this evenings test does! I know I gave him the choice but really hoping we get in a BD tonight! I’m also actually in the mood too which is nice but I have a feeling he’ll be too tired and we have family staying which always makes it a bit harder to do!

I had a completely natural and med free birth. Not necessarily through choice as she came so quickly just under 4 weeks before my due date. Although she was super quick to make her enterance I loved my birth and can’t wait to give birth again hopefully!! How was your birth? Was your DS early/late?

I really hope we both get April babies!!


----------



## Tesh23

Wow! You’re really having a suuuper surge! Incredible!

Yes having family around really does complicate things a bit. We are in the same situation temporarily so I y derstand how challenging it can be. But the show must go on hehe

You are so lucky! I would have loved to have a natural birth. I went into labour on 16 May, Monday morning and went to l&d at around 10pm by 10am on the Tuesday I was only 6cm dilated and baby’s head was molding as he was ready to come out so my doc said I had to do an emcs. It was a bad experience for me as I never wanted to do a ceaser, but in my case it was necessary as he had his cord wrapped around his neck 3 times. Thankfully he had a perfect apgar score when he came out 9/10 and 10/10 and he was nice and pink! So I’m grateful they did act quickly. 

My recovery and hospital experience though was just horrible. And I breastfed (I was going to any way but was more determined to have control over that aspect since I didn’t over the birth) which was challenging in itself but I made it to 6 months so I’m glad.

Not a lot of docs support vbac here so I can only hope I get a chance to try. But if not I may just opt for an elective and mentally prepare myself. But I would wait to go into labour naturally and wait until baby is ready to make their appearance.

Starting to feel nauseous this evening but really don’t want to get my hopes up. It comes and goes.


----------



## swedengirl

Really hope the nausea is a good sign for you Tesh! Your timing is bang on so Fx!

Sorry you didn’t have the birth you wanted. Hopefully you’ll get it next time or at least feel you’re in control a bit more. Although EMCs are not fun ultimately it sounds like it was the best decision in the end for your DS! 

Although my birth was awesome, it went so quickly that I almost feel like I missed out on some of the times you imagine in labour as a couple. But I can’t complain it’s more I feel my OH could have benefited for time to mentally prepare and take in what was happening. He literally struggles to remember much as it was a bit of a rush and panic when we got to the hospital (I was there less than 30 minutes before she arrived). I’m terrified for the next one as they said chances are number 2 will come even quicker...

I also had a difficult recovery as I got a really bad infection so things were a bit touch and go for a while. But thank god for antibiotics or I wouldn’t be here today! 

I had a super hard time breastfeeding. My DD would breastfeed constantly (5 hour stretches) and still be hungry so I’d pump and bottle feed her after and if I didn’t have enough milk formula feed too. I mentally beat myself up every time I formula fed her. I managed to 4 months when she suddenly stopped eating and my milk supply decreased dramatically. It turned out she had severe silent reflux. Unfortunately my milk stopped and she was put on hypoallergenic formula. So it’s awesome you made it to 6 months as breastfeeding is tough! 

I had another positive OPK and now ovulation pains on the other side. I think maybe I’m releasing eggs from both ovaries this month as strong pain from both!


----------



## Tesh23

Let me just say before anything- breast feeding is a b$&!h! Lol! I was so glad to be done with it to be honest. And seriously well done for persevering through it the way u did! 5 hours... that almost made me wince ow. My niece has bad reflux and my sis is a paed, but when you’re a mom all u think about is feeding that baby and making sure you’re doing everything right the best u can. But it’s not always easy. Even though I had a horrible birth experience and breastfeeding still gives me nightmares I was thankfully blessed with a good feeder, a good sleeper and a baby that hardly ever cried. He really was such a good baby bless him, he never troubled me at all. I think there was one night when he was 3 months old that he struggled to fall asleep and I rocked him for about 2 hours but that’s about it. It makes me a bit worried for the second one! Like I feel because I got it good with the first the second is going to be a nightmare yikes. But will cross that bridge when I get to it I guess. 

I can’t believe how long your surge is oh my Gosh! And that’s awesome that you can feel ovary pain on both sides. Really sounds like you’re about to pop an eggy/eggies! Hope you do manage the one last bd. But there should already be enough spermies hanging around waiting for the egg to pop. What did u take this cycle? I know you mentioned maca. I have been so horrible taking my supps lol I think I only did the glutathione and Vit C for like a week and then stopped. But I did take it this morning again lol. I’m so bad at taking supps, even during pregnancy taking my prenatal was such a mission but I persevered by some miracle hehe


----------



## Tesh23

And I can’t beleive how quick your dd came! And what timing! Imagine if you were half an hour late to the hospital yikes. The main thing though is baby and you were both fine. And yes, thank goodness for antibiotics and pain meds! I am really grateful for pain meds! lol


----------



## swedengirl

Woooop! Currently messaging with post BD legs in the air and a cushion under my bum! Fx I am Oving now as doubt OH will have it in him to BD tomorrow too. 

I tested again just now and slightly off positive, although very close to positive so guessing my surge might be coming to the start of an end. 

That’s so nice your DS was an easy baby! I’ve been told number 2 is always easier as they learn early on to adjust to everyone’s needs where as baby 1 gets what they want when they want it. My DD was an extremely difficult baby, until 5 months and when she got reflux meds and then she started sleeping through the night - although she was a short day time napper!

This month I took omega three and six, co enzyme q10 and vitamin d. I also took maca until CD10 and then got nervous it would delay O and stopped. But I think it might have caused this long surge so maybe I’ll take it again next cycle if I’m not lucky this one. Ill take b50 complex when I’ve ovd! I’ve been super regular with my supplements this cycle, normally I’m super bad and irregulst

Yes it was great timing! I wanted to stay home a little longer but OH luckily persuaded me that it was time to go!


----------



## Tesh23

Woo hoo to the last bd!!! PERFECT timing! 

I see your temp has jumped up slightly today as well yay :) can we call it and say you are officially 1dpo? How are your other signs?

When will your af be due? Mine is due on 8 August. I soooo badly want this to be or month!!!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes my temp is up slightly and was thinking about posting this question somewhere on here but I’ll ask you first!

We have been having a major heatwave and our room has been nearing 30degrees, so my temps have been up. Last night it cooled down dramatically, down to 19 but my temp stayed the same, so I’m guessing maybe I have Ovd, but due to the two days prior temps it could detect it due to the heat... can the heat affect your bbt that much it is it just wishful thinking.

My CP is still pretty high and open, although it does feel like it is beginning to go firmer and move lower slightly...


----------



## swedengirl

Oh and if I did ov yesterday AF will be due on the 11th!


----------



## Tesh23

I don’t think the external temp could affect bbt that much except in extreme cases. I figure our body has its own way of regulating itself if we get too hot or cold.

It def sounds like you’ve already Ov’d. If you put in two more high temps does it give you cross lines?

My nausea is back. I thought it’s because I didn’t eat anything until 10:30. But it’s feeling slightly worse after I’ve eaten. Part of me feels it’s just inside my head though.


----------



## swedengirl

The nausea sounds really promising! I started getting nausea soon after I implanted with DD! 

How you feeling about testing? Think you’ll be able to hold off until after the weekend?

My CP is now medium medium medium so pretty certain I’ve Ovd. Also my CM is In my underwear it it’s also slightly slightly tinged pink. Really really pale though. I wonder if it was Ov bleeding. I’ve never had it before but I had such strong Ov pains both sides this cycle so wonder if that explains it. 

I’m going to call Ov though and begin with my B50 complex today.


----------



## Tesh23

That definitely sounds like an ovulation bleed. No doubt you’ve had a pretty strong Ov! And with the timing I honestly don’t think this cycle could have gone any better for you. I would def say today is 1dpo for you.

I’m a bit skeptical about the nausea. I have experienced it quite a bit from Ov and implantation would have started from about 5-6 dpo? I wonder if it is pregnancy related or maybe just higher levels of progesterone making feel quesy through the day. It lasted about 3 hours but I’m feeling pretty normal now. I have had an increase in cm the last couple of days where it has been making its way to my underwear but then again cm is so unreliable. 

I’m going to try my best to hold out until at least Saturday I will be 9dpo by then. If my cm changes to ewcm by or before then I may try hold of until later. When my cm changes to ewcm I pretty much now I’m out. I really hope I get to make it to Saturday as I really need to pee on a stick! Lol

It’s still early but when do you think you will test?


----------



## Tesh23

Also one more ‘symptom’ is I haven’t had any ovulation pain or cramping so far, which is very unusual as I’ve had it every tww


----------



## swedengirl

More and more I’m inclined to say that symptoms in the TWW mean nothing! Every month I think I feel something different and that I’m pregnant and it’s nothing. It doesn’t stop me symptom spotting though!

It feels like we have switched places as I’m having O twinges still even though I’m 99% certain I’ve ovd. And I never get O pains. Will be interesting to see if no O pains for you is a good sign! Fx it is!

I really hope you can hold out testing as the early testing is so draining. I’m going away on Saturday to stay with family out of the country for a week so I’ll have good distraction. I’m thinking I’ll pack one test I can use on AF due day to stop me early testing. I don’t want them to know I’m trying either so I’ll find it hard to test.


----------



## Tesh23

I completely agree. Tww symptoms really mean nothing until you see thos two pink lines! For ds I had practically zero symptoms. Just sore breasts and creamy cm in the tww and the sore breasts just increased in intensity around af and so did the creamy cm. Otherwise I felt normal until after af was due.

It is interesting to see how things turn out for us with/without Ov Pains! But 7dpo today and my breasts aren’t as tender as yesterday whereas yesterday it was quite painful and that usually is a sign of af. Cm is still creamy but usually changes to more sticky/ewcm around 8-9dpo. 

But if af does come I will continue with the softcups and see. This is my 8th cycle trying now. Next will be my 9th! If after 12 months I’ll go for a checkup 

It’s great to have distractions during the tww. And being out of the country def seems like the ideal distraction! I hope we both can wait to test!


----------



## swedengirl

It’s my 8th cycle too. We will go get checked after this month. We are on the waiting list for help covered by our healthcare system which would be free but decided to look into going private. We both want to do it but it’s really expensive for just the initial checks (500euros) and we could be called off the waiting list the next day or it could be another 6 months for all we know! We discussed it a bit and our desire for a family is so big that we think it’s worth it maybe at least to know if we have a problem or not. We want 3 or four kids ideally so time is not on our side too!

It’s kind of nice you can see in your CM if AF is arriving. My CM goes watery before AF so when it went watery with DD I was certain I was out but then I got my lines!

I am due to fly home at 10/11dpo so not sure if I should take a test with me or force myself to wait it out...


----------



## Tesh23

500 euros that is quite a bit. But there is no price on family that’s for sure!

I’m def feeling out today. Boobs are less sore, cm was creamy in the morning but changed to sticky in The afternoon. Nausea for a short while in the morning but nothing hectic. 

I think you should carry a test with you just in case! You’re def gonna wanna test by then and it will put your anxiety to rest. I think I’m gonna wait until after af to test as really not feeling confident


----------



## swedengirl

Ahhh darn sorry you’re feeling out! But as I said my symptoms with DD made me think AF was coming too so you never know! I think it’s good to wait until AF or at least nearer as the early testing I swear is not good for our mental health!! 

That being said I’m having the urge to test already so I think you’re right I should probably take at least one so at least I have one in case I just have to test. I also thought if by some miracle I get my BFP this cycle and by 10/11dpo I’d love to surprise my OH with my DD wearing a big sis top when he gets us from the airport. I know I shouldn’t go there as building up for disappointment but one can dream briefly...

Last night I had the most intense dreams and disrupted/twitchy sleep. Praying it’s some weird early symptom but guessing it’s nothing!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw that sounds like such a great idea! Love the idea of your dd wearing a big sister top to surprise your OH. How are you going? Are you at your family’s as yet?

I had a drop below the cover line today so I’m expecting AF today or tomorrow. And then onto cycle 9! I was thinking about trying soy again but I’m in half a mind about it.


----------



## Tesh23

I’ve decided to try maca from tomorrow as I suspect i have estrogen dominance in the tww. It would also explain my heavy period and clots as the lining may be too thick for implantation. I’m hoping the maca helps to balance out my hormones!

I’m not too sure about doses though... how are you taking it?

Looks like my AF will be bang on schedule tomorrow as I have had spotting throughout today.


----------



## swedengirl

Hey!!

Sorry Ive been MIA its been crazy busy and I’ve not had a chance to get on!

Sorry AF is arriving. I loved maca it made me feel great!! I was so surprised how much energy etc I got from it. I can’t remember exactly what I took, I just followed the dosage on the bottle. I chose a blend of three different colours of maca, red black and something else! I read the different colours have different benefits. I also read to ensure it’s good quality- don’t go buying the cheapest. 

I’m 7dpo and doubt I’ll test until Saturday when I’m going home and 10dpo, as right now have no desire to test as so busy! I also don’t have time to symptom spot so not sure if I feel any different so seems maybe it’s good to wait it out!


----------



## Tesh23

That’s great that you aren’t feeling the urge to test yet! It really helps to be super busy. Can’t wait to see your test when you do though!

I’ve got the powdered maca that’s non-gmo and was a bit pricey but not sure if it’s red or black etc I need to check the box!

I may go out and get the capsules later today. Ds is sick with the flu and it feels like I’m coming down with it now too bleh. Hoping the maca helps my energy levels as I really need it right now!


----------



## Tesh23

So I’ve got the black and the Yellow Maca Powder, they didn’t have the red. I put in a teaspoon of each with my rooibos and honey tea and I actually quite like it! I’ve even had a second cup just now lol. 

I will have a spoon or two in my tea each morning for the next 3 months and see how things go. I may also try baby aspirin in the tww to help implantation. I really think the soy has messed up my cycles as ever since taking it for the four months I have suffered with horrible pms and heavier periods. It probably reset my cycle into producing too much estrogen. I am going to monitor over the next 3 months and see if it helps. If not I may try vitex to try balance out my cycle again. The only positive is my cycle is pretty regular and predictable.


----------



## swedengirl

That’s great! I’ve heard maca is great at balancing hormones. It doesn’t mimic or get the body to produce any hormones but balance everything out. I really hope it works for you. It surprised me how much it changed my mood and got me in the mood to bd!

So woke this morning with an urge to test. I’m 8dpo and got a convincing shadow. I’m still not hopeful as it is an IC but it’s a bit thicker and clearer than on previous ICs. Although not sure I got it very well in pictures and totally not thinking much of it as been here before with ICs, but makes me hope this is the start! Top is unedited.


----------



## Tesh23

I totally see that! Are you going to do another one tomorrow? I get what you mean about not overthinking it but hopefully in the next day or two that line looks a little stronger!

I really quite like the maca (even the taste lol). Here’s hoping it helps balance out my hormones. Do I take it throughout my cycle? Are you taking B6 after you ovulate? What is it supposed to help with?


----------



## swedengirl

Yes if I can I’ll test tomorrow! I’m flying home tomorrow now, so I guess I will be able to test regardless tomorrow evening but I’ll try to test tomorrow morning. It looks very very like the start of my BFP with DD so although I’m skeptical, my gut is calmly telling me that this might be it. 

I stopped taking maca at CD10 this cycle as I got nervous I’d Ov late and I was obviously going away and wouldn’t be with OH. So next cycle when neither of us are due to be away I’ll take it all cycle. I take B50 complex after Ov to try and help with progesterone levels and lengthen my LP. Hopefully!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden! Did you test this morning?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya..... can people tell me about soy please? I’m not sure how keen I am on how much more I should add into things? I was taking Maca before but maybe I’ve been taken the wrong one it was maca root capsules organic from eBay but my mate says it has to be from the indies :shrug: ive had spotting for years in 2ww so I took a break from It not sure if I should go back to it or not. I’ve started taking this 

How to Take pre-Conceive | Pillar Healthcare

Also for last 2 months my temps have been on lower side of 2ww. Also last 2 months I’ve been getting a peak on cd13 but FF doesn’t confirm ovulation until cd15 when I’ve always ovulated on second peak day I’m worried eggs having issues releasing?? I was on bcomplex 100 maybe it was too high and caused it


----------



## swedengirl

Omg. I literally just got home and tested. It’s gone midnight and there is a clear line!! I can’t wait to use my FRER in the morning!!!

Wantingagirl- I’ll answer you in the morning! I’ve been travelling all day so tired but had to update with my test!


----------



## swedengirl

So I got my BFP!!!!!!!! I can’t believe it. On three tests- even a digital!!!


Im literally here sobbing I thought this wasn’t going to happen!


----------



## Tesh23

OMG!!!!!!! Yay!!!!

I can’t belive it!!! Congrats Sweden!!! Woo hoo!!!!! I am sooo happy for you!!

No denying all those tests! And that’s a super early and strong positive so that def seems like a strong bean :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Wantingagirl I will also be back with an answer later as we are attending a third birthday party in a couple hours!


----------



## swedengirl

I can’t believe it either! I’ve literally had zero symptoms except increased hunger! Today a tiny bit of nausea. Waiting for OH to wake so I can tell him, I’ve got DD in her big sis T-shirt and she looks gorgeous!


----------



## swedengirl

Wantingagirl- soy supposedly works like natural clomid. So you take it for five days at the start of your cycle (cd3-7 for example). It increases estrogen in your system and thus will help develop the egg, so making more mature eggs or bringing forward Ovulation (depending which days you take it).

My DD was a soy baby but unfortunately it didn’t work this time around for me. But I took maca this cycle and I got my BFP! I can’t say if it helps with spotting though as obviously I got the BFP. I read you should absolutely not buy cheap maca as tests show there basically isn’t any maca so you should get it from a reputable health store.

I’d spend some time researching soy before you take the plunge- unlike maca it actually impacts and changes your hormones. So for some people, eg people with PCOS it can stop them ovulating. There are some awesome info pages out there! Any other questions fire away!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> So I got my BFP!!!!!!!! I can’t believe it. On three tests- even a digital!!!
> 
> 
> Im literally here sobbing I thought this wasn’t going to happen!
> 
> View attachment 1065918
> View attachment 1065920
> View attachment 1065922

Oh hell hun that’s so amazing I’m so happy for you! Best feeling ever! Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Wantingagirl- soy supposedly works like natural clomid. So you take it for five days at the start of your cycle (cd3-7 for example). It increases estrogen in your system and thus will help develop the egg, so making more mature eggs or bringing forward Ovulation (depending which days you take it).
> 
> My DD was a soy baby but unfortunately it didn’t work this time around for me. But I took maca this cycle and I got my BFP! I can’t say if it helps with spotting though as obviously I got the BFP. I read you should absolutely not buy cheap maca as tests show there basically isn’t any maca so you should get it from a reputable health store.
> 
> I’d spend some time researching soy before you take the plunge- unlike maca it actually impacts and changes your hormones. So for some people, eg people with PCOS it can stop them ovulating. There are some awesome info pages out there! Any other questions fire away!

I absolutely know nothing about these types of things lol. Yeah maybe the wrong Maca what one did you use and dose? I prefer tablet form. I just wondered if o should as the sachet vitamin I take seemingly does the same thing but I’m sure you can’t overdose on it? 

Plus last 2 months I’ve not ovulated til day after my second peak day from what FF is telling me but that’s how yours went right? I always thought there was something wrong as for years it’s always on first or second peak day but this gives me hope xxx


----------



## Anababe

Omg Sweden!! That has made me cry (It doesnt take much haha) I've been checking every day like I do every cycle when your both due AF lol, I saw the faint line other day and I had a feeling it looked different to the usual shadows. I'm so so happy for you, massive congratulations! Those are beautiful BFPs :hugs2:


----------



## swedengirl

wantingagirl said:


> I absolutely know nothing about these types of things lol. Yeah maybe the wrong Maca what one did you use and dose? I prefer tablet form. I just wondered if o should as the sachet vitamin I take seemingly does the same thing but I’m sure you can’t overdose on it?
> 
> Plus last 2 months I’ve not ovulated til day after my second peak day from what FF is telling me but that’s how yours went right? I always thought there was something wrong as for years it’s always on first or second peak day but this gives me hope xxx


I take pill form too. I can’t stand the powder! I just took the dose on the bottle- I’ll look later and let you know.

I would always Ov day I got my positive OPK, but with the maca I had a longer surge so maybe it’s doing the same to you?

I’d be careful mixing too much. I’m not an expert at all and just learn from the forums but as I understand both b100 and maca will increase progesterone. Which might be why you are seeing lower TWW, as the look lower as the higher progesterone is making your temp higher throughout your cycle so less shift between pre and post ov? I also read you need three months for maca to work but I felt different taking it instantly so maybe you just need a bit more time.

I take B50 but only after I see I’ve ovulated otherwise it delays my ovulation, maybe you could try that?


----------



## swedengirl

Anababe said:


> Omg Sweden!! That has made me cry (It doesnt take much haha) I've been checking every day like I do every cycle when your both due AF lol, I saw the faint line other day and I had a feeling it looked different to the usual shadows. I'm so so happy for you, massive congratulations! Those are beautiful BFPs :hugs2:


Thank you!!!! I can’t believe it quite yet and just hope it’s a sticky one!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> I take pill form too. I can’t stand the powder! I just took the dose on the bottle- I’ll look later and let you know.
> 
> I would always Ov day I got my positive OPK, but with the maca I had a longer surge so maybe it’s doing the same to you?
> 
> I’d be careful mixing too much. I’m not an expert at all and just learn from the forums but as I understand both b100 and maca will increase progesterone. Which might be why you are seeing lower TWW, as the look lower as the higher progesterone is making your temp higher throughout your cycle so less shift between pre and post ov? I also read you need three months for maca to work but I felt different taking it instantly so maybe you just need a bit more time.
> 
> I take B50 but only after I see I’ve ovulated otherwise it delays my ovulation, maybe you could try that?

Thanks hun is that same for b-50 aswell as 100 as know that there is b-50 in my sachet I was on b-100 but stopped it and went back down to 50 due to the longer time it took to ovulate. I stopped Maca a month ago. This is my worry if I took b-50 and Maca could they work against each other. It’s interesting what you say as my temps do seem higher than they used to be years ago before ovulating.

The sachets are £110 a month! Maybe I should try them for a while but if still doesn’t work switch to Maca but just b-50 after ovulating :shrug: no idea what to do for the best. I’m also on a natural progesterone cream after ovulation, too much? I’m just clueless was going to start back on maca after what you said but just don’t know? The guy said that the product I’m taking does the same as Maca but then it should be ok to take both so I’m confused just don’t want to bugger up my body but loved taking Maca so it levels out hormones the same way 

Here’s what my sachet has


----------



## Tesh23

Wantingagirl, I think Sweden explained the soy perfectly. But also as said I don’t know if you would want to mix up too much of stuff and have too much going on. I did soy when ttc my ds and it worked on the second cycle of it after trying for 17 cycles in total. This time I did soy for four cycles and it did nothing but upset my cycle - that’s why I decided to try maca this cycle (cycle 9) to help balance out my hormones as I think I have estrogen dominance.

I am taking about 5-8g of the powered maca (black and yellow) as I don’t mind the taste haha. Sweden which cycle did u start the maca on? I know you mentioned you only took it until cd10 this cycle as you were worried about delayed Ov. Did you take it throughout your cycle on previous cycles? The only time I ever had a 2-3 day surge was the month I conceived my ds so I def think the long surge is a positive thing!


----------



## Tesh23

I’m also not sure if it’s the maca but this is the first cycle this year that has been lighter than normal (my af has been super heavy and awful recently) and this cycle I’ve had a max of a medium flow where I’ve only gone through two tampons a day. It’s also nearing the end now and my cramps have been consistent but manageable. So maybe the maca is starting to work but I also think it may be too soon to tell.


----------



## swedengirl

I took the maca for a whole cycle about 2/3 cycles ago but a different brand and didn’t feel too different and not nothing much changed. 

I stopped for a bit and restarted this cycle until around CD10, when I got stressed for late O. So I’m not sure if the maca did anything this cycle of not, but as I said my surge was longer. I also took a high dose of coenzyme q10 this cycle, 400mg/day. 

If I was you wantingagirl I’d stick at the sachets for one more month and not add anything. I think chopping and changing too much each cycle can sometimes do more harm than good.


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden :flower: how are you feeling? How was your oh’s reaction??

I think my problem is my lining for sure as I have had really big clots (bigger than the size of an American quarter and I didn’t realize this was bad until now) my af was slightly lighter this cycle but I still have the clots. So I’m going to be also trying baby aspirin this cycle to thin the lining a bit as I never used to suffer with heavy clots before. I’m hoping the maca just works for a healthy hormone balance.

I’m def going to be trying the q10 this cycle too.


----------



## swedengirl

I am definitely starting to feel symptoms. They have gone from non-existent to very present over the day. My boobs are super sensitive and I feel like pressure/twinges in my lower abdomen and back. I am EXTREMELY hungry still even though I am non stop eating. I am also insanely gassy.I took a 25umi test this evening and there was a faint line and I have several of them so will test for the next few days to check progression.

MY OH was cute. He commented on how cute her top was but then I realised he hadn't actually noticed the "Big Sis" across the front. So I said have you seen what it says, and then handed him the digi. He is naturally quite nervous so although super happy, he will find it hard to fully go with the happiness until after scans.

I think your plan sounds great. A few things to try but not too much and nothing actually hormonal. I highly recommend the Q10. I researched it and found several study that highlight the importance for fertility. I made OH take it too as shown it is good for male fertility too.


----------



## swedengirl

Alsoooo totally random one. But googling one evening I read something about dental hygiene and fertility. That bad gums lead to inflammation all over the body. I had pretty good dental hygiene as it was but I upped my brushing, flossing and mouthwash this cycle. Not sure if it was anything but maybe that’s what worked magic!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw that’s so cute <3 I understand the nervousness but your symptoms kicking in sound very promising. Positive thoughts and vibes going forward and everything will be just fine.

I’ve been researching the q10 all evening and it really does sound amazing. I am definitely going to try it. Together with the maca and am also going to try and be a bit healthier this cycle too. Try! Lol.

Looking forward to seeing your tests tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Alsoooo totally random one. But googling one evening I read something about dental hygiene and fertility. That bad gums lead to inflammation all over the body. I had pretty good dental hygiene as it was but I upped my brushing, flossing and mouthwash this cycle. Not sure if it was anything but maybe that’s what worked magic!

Haha who would have thought! Worth a try definitely! And not hard to do either


----------



## swedengirl

I definitely believe the q10 helped. Whether it was my side or my OH I don’t know but it seemed like a fairly researched supplement for fertility with strong effects.

So I’m 11dpo today and the ICs fairly light still but not stressing. The top is the 25umi one, and I’ve got 6 left so will test for a week with those to check progression maybe. Or maybe I’ll just trust my body- not sure yet! I didn’t really test (occasional one here and there) with DD after my positive but it feels less real this time for some reason- I guess it’s the difference in time trying.

I have lots of twinges and pressure, my boobs are definitely sore and I slept 12 hours last night. So symptoms are good so far. So fx!

Really hope you get your BFP soon Tesh!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks for the heads up ladies, do any of u know much about progesterone cream? Yeah I’m cagey too about adding too much at once. 

Swedengirl was it ubiquonal or q-10 you took and what dose??


----------



## swedengirl

This is what I took and I took 2 pills morning and night so 400mg a day. My OH took 2 per day.

I’m afraid I don’t know anything about progesterone cream at all though!


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

swedengirl said:


> So I got my BFP!!!!!!!! I can’t believe it. On three tests- even a digital!!!
> 
> 
> Im literally here sobbing I thought this wasn’t going to happen!

OMG, Sweeden! I'm so happy for you! It's been such a long road and I've been lurking silently cheering you ladies on... so nice to see BFPs.

:happydance:

Nice to see strong lines. It's torture to see faint lines and wonder if they're evaps. No doubt there!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> This is what I took and I took 2 pills morning and night so 400mg a day. My OH took 2 per day.
> 
> I’m afraid I don’t know anything about progesterone cream at all though!
> 
> View attachment 1065964

Thanks hun and what maca do you take? Do you mind me asking how old you are? I know they say for the likes of me and hunny ubiquonal is best as it is the strongest form but it’s so expensive!!! I’m going to try my cream one more time


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden your tests def look like they have progression! And also the internet cheapies usually take longer to show a more solid line. I def think you have a strong bean in there!

Did you take the q10 throughout your cycle or until you confirmed ovulation? 

Wantingagirl I have only used progesterone cream once when I was trying to conceive my ds but all it did was give me horrible symptoms and pms so I stopped after the first cycle I tried it. 

I still have a very light bleed from af, going on cd5 now so that’s quite long for me as I’m usually done by 3-4 days. Maybe the maca? But overall my af was much better this cycle. I’m going to try and get the q10 today and start with it tonight. It really is so pricey so I may just do it until I confirm Ov. 

Should I continue to take maca after I confirm Ov? Just praying it balances out my hormones. Thanks Sweden I really hope this cycle or the next are lucky ones!


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh23 said:


> Sweden your tests def look like they have progression! And also the internet cheapies usually take longer to show a more solid line. I def think you have a strong bean in there!
> 
> Did you take the q10 throughout your cycle or until you confirmed ovulation?
> 
> Wantingagirl I have only used progesterone cream once when I was trying to conceive my ds but all it did was give me horrible symptoms and pms so I stopped after the first cycle I tried it.
> 
> I still have a very light bleed from af, going on cd5 now so that’s quite long for me as I’m usually done by 3-4 days. Maybe the maca? But overall my af was much better this cycle. I’m going to try and get the q10 today and start with it tonight. It really is so pricey so I may just do it until I confirm Ov.
> 
> Should I continue to take maca after I confirm Ov? Just praying it balances out my hormones. Thanks Sweden I really hope this cycle or the next are lucky ones!

In what I’ve read you have to take q-10 every day and it takes 3 months to take affect. You can take maca until ovulation but i took it all cycle long 

What symptons did you get from the cream I seemed ok xx


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I took the q10 all cycle. I think this would have been my third cycle taking it- although I increased my dosage this cycle from 200 to 400.

I’m definitely feeling pregnant now and bloated like crazy so look pregnant too! My MIL was eyeing me up today and I could see she was wondering. I showed super early with DD- at 11 weeks people starting congratulating me. But this must just be bloat as it’s soooooo early!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Yes I took the q10 all cycle. I think this would have been my third cycle taking it- although I increased my dosage this cycle from 200 to 400.
> 
> I’m definitely feeling pregnant now and bloated like crazy so look pregnant too! My MIL was eyeing me up today and I could see she was wondering. I showed super early with DD- at 11 weeks people starting congratulating me. But this must just be bloat as it’s soooooo early!

Interesting within my sachet there is 700mg of ubiquinone not ubiquonal not sure if I should be on the stronger form but it’s so expensive. Your hubby is on the ubiquonine too but 200? Was toying whether hubby should take them. What Maca did you take hun? Xx


----------



## swedengirl

wantingagirl said:


> Interesting within my sachet there is 700mg of ubiquinone not ubiquonal not sure if I should be on the stronger form but it’s so expensive. Your hubby is on the ubiquonine too but 200? Was toying whether hubby should take them. What Maca did you take hun? Xx


Oh sorry I forgot to say about the maca. I’ve attached pics! It also has stuff in Swedish which says there is 320mg of maca, and 180mh camu camu powder! I didn’t know that there was or even know what camu camu is when taking it!! Whoops! 

Also I’m about to turn 30!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Oh sorry I forgot to say about the maca. I’ve attached pics! It also has stuff in Swedish which says there is 320mg of maca, and 180mh camu camu powder! I didn’t know that there was or even know what camu camu is when taking it!! Whoops!
> 
> Also I’m about to turn 30!
> 
> View attachment 1065994
> View attachment 1065996

Thanks hun! I worry I need to be on the ubiquonal form (so expensive) I’m 38 hubbys 40! Cool I’ll try Maca soon how long do you think o should leave it before adding anything? I’m one month into my pre conceive hubbys just on Wellman xx


----------



## Tesh23

wantingagirl said:


> In what I’ve read you have to take q-10 every day and it takes 3 months to take affect. You can take maca until ovulation but i took it all cycle long
> 
> What symptons did you get from the cream I seemed ok xx

Thank u! I’m in half a mind of whether to stop maca after Ov or carry on all cycle. I actually quite love taking it lol I think I’m getting addicted to it. 

I had extremely sore boobs and horrible breakouts on the progesterone cream which I never used to have when I was first ttc. I think my progesterone was fine though at that time and it was just my estrogen that was low. The soy helped increase my estrogen which balanced my cycle and I ended up conceiving after two months on it.

I took my first dose of 320g of q10 today along with my folic acid and maca. I may try to take omega 3 if I get a chance to get to the shops in time. But won’t be taking anything more than that. Tomorrow will be cd6 for me and I’m wondering if I will end up ovulating later than my usual cd13. I may have to get some ovulation tests they’re so darn expensive here and if I order online I may not get them in time.


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Yes I took the q10 all cycle. I think this would have been my third cycle taking it- although I increased my dosage this cycle from 200 to 400.
> 
> I’m definitely feeling pregnant now and bloated like crazy so look pregnant too! My MIL was eyeing me up today and I could see she was wondering. I showed super early with DD- at 11 weeks people starting congratulating me. But this must just be bloat as it’s soooooo early!

Oh no lol. It prob is just the hormones kicking in causing you to feel bloated! Tomorrow you should be officially late am I right? How does it work over there? When do you go for your first scan/confirm bloods?


----------



## swedengirl

Where are you in your cycle wantingagirl?

Tesh if you can I’d add Omega 3, I always take that, although in higher doses when TTC. I think it’s super good for TTC. Also I read maca can delay Ov so it might be the case, and I sympathise as OPKs are SO expensive!

I think I Ovd the day before FF said I did, so according to me I was late yesterday. According to FF I’m late today. I’ll call the midwife today and she’ll book me in ASAP for a test and a health info conversation. But no scan until 12 weeks here but we will get a private one at week 8 as I’ll need confirmation everything is going in the right direction. My tests show definite progression today so starting to relax a little!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Where are you in your cycle wantingagirl?
> 
> Tesh if you can I’d add Omega 3, I always take that, although in higher doses when TTC. I think it’s super good for TTC. Also I read maca can delay Ov so it might be the case, and I sympathise as OPKs are SO expensive!
> 
> I think I Ovd the day before FF said I did, so according to me I was late yesterday. According to FF I’m late today. I’ll call the midwife today and she’ll book me in ASAP for a test and a health info conversation. But no scan until 12 weeks here but we will get a private one at week 8 as I’ll need confirmation everything is going in the right direction. My tests show definite progression today so starting to relax a little!

I’m so glad! 

When I took Maca it brought my ovulation forward I think it affects everyone differently. 

I’m cd7 hun xx


----------



## swedengirl

I would definitely wait until the start of your next cycle to take maca- I always like to add things at the start of a cycle but maybe that is just me!


----------



## swedengirl

KeepTryinLuv said:


> OMG, Sweeden! I'm so happy for you! It's been such a long road and I've been lurking silently cheering you ladies on... so nice to see BFPs.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Nice to see strong lines. It's torture to see faint lines and wonder if they're evaps. No doubt there!

I’m so sorry!! I got caught up with all the other messages and just remembered I forgot to reply to you!!

Thank you so much!! Yes so nice to have strong clear lines! Baby dust to you!!


----------



## TayBabes92

Congratulations Sweden!! I saw the other day your faint line and I finally jumped on tonight to see and update and it’s a definite amazing BFP!!

I haven’t been online for ages, I was trying to take a step back from obsessing over TTC and relax.

Last cycle ended up lasting for 41 days! Normally O is around CD22 but this cycle it was CD27. I was taking Maca for all of cycle 3 and tracking O was hard having high fertility OPK’s for a week before a very short surge. I stopped taking Maca in cycle 4 and I don’t know what happened but no O until CD27. Cycle 5 now and I am trying soy again because the first time was my only shorter cycle with O on CD19. I am starting iodine drops, zinc drops, L-Carnitine, CoQ10 and of soy doesn’t work this cycle I’m trying Vitex to even out my cycles. I’m currently not taking anything except melatonin for my sleep which I have to stop soon because it can delay ovulation (never ending lol).

Wantingagirl I haven’t seen much of a difference with other women taking Ubiquinol over Ubiquinone. I read from the BioCeuticals website: “Ubiquinol is the reduced (active) form of coenzyme Q10. As the active form of coenzyme Q10, ubiquinol has superior absorption and higher bioavailability than other forms of coenzyme Q10 such as ubiquinone/ubidecarenone.“

From the sounds of things it’s personal preference but if your already on the CoQ10 I would wait until your finished then decide.


----------



## wantingagirl

So I’m going to stick to the sachets but how long would you stick to them for? 

I was thinking on putting hubby on the Q-10 but couldn’t decided ubiquonal or ubiqunine and what dose? My idea was doing that before he try’s the sachets as they are so expensive. We have 4 children he has 5 or just leave it for a few more months to see if it happens for me first when do you think? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

TayBabes92 said:


> Congratulations Sweden!! I saw the other day your faint line and I finally jumped on tonight to see and update and it’s a definite amazing BFP!!
> 
> I haven’t been online for ages, I was trying to take a step back from obsessing over TTC and relax.
> 
> Last cycle ended up lasting for 41 days! Normally O is around CD22 but this cycle it was CD27. I was taking Maca for all of cycle 3 and tracking O was hard having high fertility OPK’s for a week before a very short surge. I stopped taking Maca in cycle 4 and I don’t know what happened but no O until CD27. Cycle 5 now and I am trying soy again because the first time was my only shorter cycle with O on CD19. I am starting iodine drops, zinc drops, L-Carnitine, CoQ10 and of soy doesn’t work this cycle I’m trying Vitex to even out my cycles. I’m currently not taking anything except melatonin for my sleep which I have to stop soon because it can delay ovulation (never ending lol).
> 
> Wantingagirl I haven’t seen much of a difference with other women taking Ubiquinol over Ubiquinone. I read from the BioCeuticals website: “Ubiquinol is the reduced (active) form of coenzyme Q10. As the active form of coenzyme Q10, ubiquinol has superior absorption and higher bioavailability than other forms of coenzyme Q10 such as ubiquinone/ubidecarenone.“
> 
> From the sounds of things it’s personal preference but if your already on the CoQ10 I would wait until your finished then decide.

I think they say ubiquonal for older people as it’s harder to break down I’m
Also clueless on what dose. At the min in the sachet my q-10 version is 700mg


----------



## FaithnHope41

Just stopping in to say hi to you gals! Been a while since I have checked in, but saw @swedengirl finally got her BFP in the 2 week wait forum (I still watch the thread like a hawk hoping you all catch your sticky beans :) ) 

@Tesh23 how are you girl?! 

Hope you all are doing well and having a great summer! We are moving into our 3rd trimester in just one more week. Can't believe how fast it has gone and we still have so much to do!


----------



## swedengirl

TayBabes92 said:


> Congratulations Sweden!! I saw the other day your faint line and I finally jumped on tonight to see and update and it’s a definite amazing BFP!!
> 
> I haven’t been online for ages, I was trying to take a step back from obsessing over TTC and relax.
> 
> Last cycle ended up lasting for 41 days! Normally O is around CD22 but this cycle it was CD27. I was taking Maca for all of cycle 3 and tracking O was hard having high fertility OPK’s for a week before a very short surge. I stopped taking Maca in cycle 4 and I don’t know what happened but no O until CD27. Cycle 5 now and I am trying soy again because the first time was my only shorter cycle with O on CD19. I am starting iodine drops, zinc drops, L-Carnitine, CoQ10 and of soy doesn’t work this cycle I’m trying Vitex to even out my cycles. I’m currently not taking anything except melatonin for my sleep which I have to stop soon because it can delay ovulation (never ending lol).
> 
> Wantingagirl I haven’t seen much of a difference with other women taking Ubiquinol over Ubiquinone. I read from the BioCeuticals website: “Ubiquinol is the reduced (active) form of coenzyme Q10. As the active form of coenzyme Q10, ubiquinol has superior absorption and higher bioavailability than other forms of coenzyme Q10 such as ubiquinone/ubidecarenone.“
> 
> From the sounds of things it’s personal preference but if your already on the CoQ10 I would wait until your finished then decide.


Thanks Tay!! Hope you get your BFP soon. Sorry about the long cycles- they suck!


----------



## swedengirl

FaithnHope41 said:


> Just stopping in to say hi to you gals! Been a while since I have checked in, but saw @swedengirl finally got her BFP in the 2 week wait forum (I still watch the thread like a hawk hoping you all catch your sticky beans :) )
> 
> @Tesh23 how are you girl?!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and having a great summer! We are moving into our 3rd trimester in just one more week. Can't believe how fast it has gone and we still have so much to do!


Thanks again Faith!


----------



## swedengirl

Oh guys!!! I realised I did one more thing differently this cycle- my OH and I used conceive plus lubricant! It was the only cycle we used it so maybe it was that. It’s expensive but might be worth a shot. We only used the tube one on him (sorry if TMI), not the inserts.


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Oh guys!!! I realised I did one more thing differently this cycle- my OH and I used conceive plus lubricant! It was the only cycle we used it so maybe it was that. It’s expensive but might be worth a shot. We only used the tube one on him (sorry if TMI), not the inserts.

I used conceive plus first time in June and conceived but lost that baby used it last cycle but no luck so hope it helps

My hubby is trying these sachets in a few months. Girls do you think it’s even necessary or would you try him
On ubiquonal or ubiqinone in a few months instead or now, if so which one and which dose? I’m going to try Maca next cycle. He has 5 children altogether and is 40 I’m 38 and how long would you stay on the sachets if you were me? Xx


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Faith! I’m doing ok just lots of stress at the moment. Wow third Tri already! I can hardly believe how quickly time has gone by! Thanks for checking in on us x

Sweden my dh and I used preseed just as normal lube when we conceived my ds so def a plus on that. 

I stopped taking the Maca today. If you look at my chart I have been spotting ever since my period stopped this cycle and my period was also longer than normal this cycle. I’m still getting a tan coloured cm this evening. I’ve heard Maca can make you spot throughout your cycle which I never knew before!

I’m not sure whether or not I should continue with the Maca, maybe decrease the dose to about 2grams a day and see... I’m still taking my q10, folic and started omega 3&6 today. Oh and I also started 75mg of aspirin today to try and ensure my lining isn’t too thick as I’ve heard this is even recommended by some doctors to treat problems with thick uterine lining. It’s also supposed to increase blood flow to the ovaries for a better ovulation. Time will tell I guess. Not getting my hopes up this cycle as I don’t think it’s going to be my month- only because I know it’s gojng to take time for my cycle to balance etc


----------



## swedengirl

Wantingagirl- I don’t really know the difference between the two I’m afraid. There is no downside to q10 so I’d get him on one of them but not sure the difference so can’t help there!
The sachets looked like they were full of goodies and I guess the longer you take them the better. That being said, you said they were expensive and from my research the things you really want to try to take when TTC are folic acid, vitamin d, omega 3 and 6 and q10 so maybe it’s cheaper just to try those? 

Tesh- awhh shame about the spotting. I can’t BD if I’m spotting (just preference not for any reason) so I’d be stopping if I was you. But it’s your call and what you feel like... if spotting doesn’t bother you then maybe give it a full cycle try. If you decide to stop I decreased by one tablet each day rather than stopping cold turkey- just felt safer to do that for some reason!


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh23 said:


> Hey Faith! I’m doing ok just lots of stress at the moment. Wow third Tri already! I can hardly believe how quickly time has gone by! Thanks for checking in on us x
> 
> Sweden my dh and I used preseed just as normal lube when we conceived my ds so def a plus on that.
> 
> I stopped taking the Maca today. If you look at my chart I have been spotting ever since my period stopped this cycle and my period was also longer than normal this cycle. I’m still getting a tan coloured cm this evening. I’ve heard Maca can make you spot throughout your cycle which I never knew before!
> 
> I’m not sure whether or not I should continue with the Maca, maybe decrease the dose to about 2grams a day and see... I’m still taking my q10, folic and started omega 3&6 today. Oh and I also started 75mg of aspirin today to try and ensure my lining isn’t too thick as I’ve heard this is even recommended by some doctors to treat problems with thick uterine lining. It’s also supposed to increase blood flow to the ovaries for a better ovulation. Time will tell I guess. Not getting my hopes up this cycle as I don’t think it’s going to be my month- only because I know it’s gojng to take time for my cycle to balance etc

Ok so Maca rectifys an inbalance of any hormones. Very common to have spotting which means it’s working. However it affects woman differently I stopped it as still spotting (usually spot anyway) so may not even be the Maca plus I don’t think I used the right one. I’d at least try it for one more month xx


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Wantingagirl- I don’t really know the difference between the two I’m afraid. There is no downside to q10 so I’d get him on one of them but not sure the difference so can’t help there!
> The sachets looked like they were full of goodies and I guess the longer you take them the better. That being said, you said they were expensive and from my research the things you really want to try to take when TTC are folic acid, vitamin d, omega 3 and 6 and q10 so maybe it’s cheaper just to try those?
> 
> Tesh- awhh shame about the spotting. I can’t BD if I’m spotting (just preference not for any reason) so I’d be stopping if I was you. But it’s your call and what you feel like... if spotting doesn’t bother you then maybe give it a full cycle try. If you decide to stop I decreased by one tablet each day rather than stopping cold turkey- just felt safer to do that for some reason!

So even though it’s pricey good to stay on it long term? I think if I add all the other things rather than just this vitamin probably be the same price. Would you try Maca too? Yeah I’m not too clued up on the difference for hubby either or what even dose to go on lol xx


----------



## Tesh23

I skipped the Maca today but will start a very low dose from tomorrow and take it from there - I might have been using too much, like a big tablespoon a day lol. 

For the last day I’ve actually felt crappy like AF is about to start! That never happens so close to Ov. Also I have no fertile cm so far when it usually shows up about now. The only signs of Ov is a high soft (although closed) cervix. 

Really hoping the Maca doesn’t delay Ovulation too much, as I usually ovulate cd13 which is 3 days away! Either way we will start bd tomorrow and wing it this cycle as Ov tests are not in the budget this month.


----------



## Tesh23

My temps are also a bit wonky this cycle - it’s the maca!

Wantingagirl what cd are you on now? And when do u usually ovulate? Are you going to be testing for Ov?

Sweden how are you feeling? Has everything totally kicked in as yet?


----------



## swedengirl

Wantingagirl- I think sometimes we add stuff new each cycle as it makes us feel like we are making progress to getting that bundle of joy. But sometimes I think by adding stuff all the time and changing things up every cycle can confuse our bodies and do more harm than good. I know it’s easier said than done as I’m a culprit of pro activity when AF arrived... but maybe let your body settle?

Tesh- ahh darn. I did read somewhere that maca can increase progesterone hence it might delay ov a little bit. Hence why I also decided to stop. I do think lowering the dues might be good. If your worried about estrogen dominance you can also try adding seeds to your diet for a more subtle change. I did this. I added chia seeds to my daily diet in around April/may as I read they can help balance your estrogen. If you’re interested in this let me know and I’ll find the info page for you!

Afm- I’m feeling good and yes it’s hitting. Dreamt about my little bean for the first time last night and dreamt we found out we are having a boy. Feeling supppper exhausted today and nausea cranking up a bit. Decided to not test for the first time today as had good progression and need to break that habit soon!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Wantingagirl- I don’t really know the difference between the two I’m afraid. There is no downside to q10 so I’d get him on one of them but not sure the difference so can’t help there!
> The sachets looked like they were full of goodies and I guess the longer you take them the better. That being said, you said they were expensive and from my research the things you really want to try to take when TTC are folic acid, vitamin d, omega 3 and 6 and q10 so maybe it’s cheaper just to try those?
> 
> Tesh- awhh shame about the spotting. I can’t BD if I’m spotting (just preference not for any reason) so I’d be stopping if I was you. But it’s your call and what you feel like... if spotting doesn’t bother you then maybe give it a full cycle try. If you decide to stop I decreased by one tablet each day rather than stopping cold turkey- just felt safer to do that for some reason!

This is what I’m taking? You don’t think this is too much? I heard it’s suppose to be amazing


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh it actually brought forward ovulation for me but weirdly my temps have been erratic for a while maybe it is linked


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Wantingagirl- I think sometimes we add stuff new each cycle as it makes us feel like we are making progress to getting that bundle of joy. But sometimes I think by adding stuff all the time and changing things up every cycle can confuse our bodies and do more harm than good. I know it’s easier said than done as I’m a culprit of pro activity when AF arrived... but maybe let your body settle?
> 
> Tesh- ahh darn. I did read somewhere that maca can increase progesterone hence it might delay ov a little bit. Hence why I also decided to stop. I do think lowering the dues might be good. If your worried about estrogen dominance you can also try adding seeds to your diet for a more subtle change. I did this. I added chia seeds to my daily diet in around April/may as I read they can help balance your estrogen. If you’re interested in this let me know and I’ll find the info page for you!
> 
> Afm- I’m feeling good and yes it’s hitting. Dreamt about my little bean for the first time last night and dreamt we found out we are having a boy. Feeling supppper exhausted today and nausea cranking up a bit. Decided to not test for the first time today as had good progression and need to break that habit soon!

I have also read that it may delay ovulation. I started a very small dose of it again today. I also have no sign of any fertile cm. It’s a mix between creamy and sticky! Usually by now it makes an appearance. Will start bd tonight either way. If AF arrives I will def be asking about info on the chia seeds for next cycle!

Aw.. little boys are awesome ;) can’t wait to find out what you will be having! Have u booked in for an early scan as yet?


----------



## Tesh23

wantingagirl said:


> Tesh it actually brought forward ovulation for me but weirdly my temps have been erratic for a while maybe it is linked

When do you usually ovulate? Are you still taking maca?

I feel like my ovulation will be delayed but maybe by a couple of days (which I don’t mind!) but I’m hoping it’s not like 5 days or anything.


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> I have also read that it may delay ovulation. I started a very small dose of it again today. I also have no sign of any fertile cm. It’s a mix between creamy and sticky! Usually by now it makes an appearance. Will start bd tonight either way. If AF arrives I will def be asking about info on the chia seeds for next cycle!
> 
> Aw.. little boys are awesome ;) can’t wait to find out what you will be having! Have u booked in for an early scan as yet?

No I’m booked with the midwife but decided I wanted to wait until I was 5 weeks before booking in for an early scan- didn’t want to tempt fate too early!


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> No I’m booked with the midwife but decided I wanted to wait until I was 5 weeks before booking in for an early scan- didn’t want to tempt fate too early!

I think that’s a good idea. How has your dd’s reaction been to the news? 

And yay! A big glob of ewcm just now so ready to bd tonight! Lol sorry for tmi really thought it wasn’t going to show. I started a smaller dose of maca again today and will continue with it through my cycle along with the baby aspirin. I may stop the q10 a few days after confirmed Ov. And then start it again a few days if AF shows up.


----------



## Tesh23

Also when I checked my cervix this evening it was high, medium and strangely enough tilted to the left and not straight if u understand me! I’ve never felt my cervix in that odd position before just thought it was worth mentioning lol


----------



## swedengirl

We have not told DD yet! Want to make sure everything is ok before telling her. Although she told me I had a baby in my belly the other day. We are guessing she has picked up on something although we’ve tried to be careful about what we say around her. She’s been suppppppper mummy for the past week too so we guess she is aware something is changing.

Yay to EWCM!!!! Get BDing. My cervix tilts just after I’ve ovd when I have had Ov pains so I’m assuming strong Ov. So maybe you are gearing up for strong Ov!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh23 said:


> My temps are also a bit wonky this cycle - it’s the maca!
> 
> Wantingagirl what cd are you on now? And when do u usually ovulate? Are you going to be testing for Ov?
> 
> Sweden how are you feeling? Has everything totally kicked in as yet?

Yep I either put the wonky cycles down to Maca or b-100 complex 

I got this today flashy smiley face and opk. My only concern is that it was a low day yesterday I usually get at least 2 high days before a peak but maybe fmu showed low fertility and afternoon would have caused high fertility :shrug:


----------



## wantingagirl

This is yesterday’s whey digital opk said low :shrug: but it looks like a high day to me and the two lines on the digital opk were quite strong


----------



## wantingagirl

Today’s flashing smiley face and opk not far off


----------



## wantingagirl

Mine today can’t be long now just wish I had a perfect 14 day ovulation like I used to


----------



## swedengirl

Looks like ovulation will happen very soon! Fx wantingagirl!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Looks like ovulation will happen very soon! Fx wantingagirl!

Yep I think I’ll prob get a peak tomorrow to ovulate tues-weds still hardly any ewcm I think I’m getting old :haha: I’m starting to come round to the idea that my uterus is closed for business :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

wantingagirl said:


> Yep I think I’ll prob get a peak tomorrow to ovulate tues-weds still hardly any ewcm I think I’m getting old :haha: I’m starting to come round to the idea that my uterus is closed for business :haha:

Wantingagirl that looks super close to Ov! I also have hardly any fertile cm this cycle definitely less than usual if anything. I think it’s my body responding to whatever I’m putting in it.

I read your post about the baby aspirin. I don’t have a clotting problem - I am taking it to make sure my lining isn’t too thick as it builds up for implantation as I have been having large clots during my period and read this can happen with estrogen dominance where the lining gets too thick and you have worse cramps than usual etc because of the lining being too thick. Hoping it helps with implantation as well. 

We are going to bd tonight but I think I may only ovulate around cd14 as temps are still quite low and I have like no ewcm


----------



## Tesh23

Ok so my usual Ov day was yesterday and no temp rise today so definitely a later Ov for me. Only good news is I’ve started to get a bit more fertile cm and cervix seems higher and softer. I have also felt slightly cramps from yesterday which is different.

I’m hoping it doesn’t delay my Ov too much and that it happens today or tomorrow!

Wantingagirl how are you getting on?

Sweden how are you feeling?


----------



## swedengirl

Really hope Ov is near for you Tesh- you’re definitely showing signs it’s approaching. Maybe a little later means a more mature egg?

I’m doing ok! I had some cramping yesterday which made me really anxious but feeling better today. I booked my early scan this morning for the 9th, so just under 3 weeks away. I really just want to know everything is ok!


----------



## Tesh23

I do hope so! I found my old ovulation ferning Microscope so I started tracking Ov with it today. I’ve got Partial Ferning today do not peak yet. It is nice in a way as it feels like more time to plan bd and not feel like we’re in such a rush. Usually before we know it I’ve ovulated and that’s it lol. 

Planning to bd tonight (ewcm seems much more slippery this cycle as well hoping that’s a good thing) and if no temp rise tomorrow will bd again tomorrow until Ov. Which I’m hoping is going to be tomorrow!

Ah 3 weeks will be over before you know it! I can’t wait to see your pics!! Cramping is a good sign this early as long as it isn’t severe. I think there’s a pretty strong bean in there! I know we all just hope and pray for a healthy bub, but do you have any preference for a boy or girl?


----------



## Tesh23

I’m having cramping this evening similar to when AF starts. Maybe Ovulation? Usually if I feel Ov pains but not AF type cramping. Also have lower backache sorta cramps. 

This cycle is definitely a different one. Amazing what Maca can do to ones cycle. Can’t believe how much it’s changed my cycle. Fertile cm is their in abundance now to and cervix feels high soft and almost open. I did stop it though two days ago as I feel it was delaying Ov. 

I wonder if I must start it again after I confirm Ov. I heard it contains a lot of B vitamins so maybe that’s why the delay in Ovulation?


----------



## Tesh23

Cd15 and still no Ov sigh....


----------



## swedengirl

Great you found your feeling microscope to help you pinpoint O! Any signs of it with that?

It’s crazy how much the maca has changed your cycle! But maybe it’s a good sign, especially if you are having good fertile signs with EWCM and cp.

I had cramps before and around when I Ovd this cycle, it was almost like a trapped wind feeling. And then my cervix tilted and closed once I Ovd. I think the maca gave me strong Ov and I felt Ov pains from both sides. So maybe you’re gearing up for strong O with a nice mature egg?


----------



## Tesh23

I hope so! The cramps are definitely something I haven’t felt around ovualtion before and lasted about 2 hours.

Did you only take maca the cycle of your bfp? When else did you take it and did you take it the same way as this cycle with your bfp? 

My ovulation Microscope is showing an almost positive (partial ferning at the moment no peak yet). 

I think Ov May be tomorrow cd16 but I really can’t be sure lol. I have been slightly achy/cramps today but not like yesterday.


----------



## swedengirl

I took it one cycle before but a really low dose and not for long. Maybe to cd6- I cant really remember. But I only took 1 capsule then- this cycle I took recommended dose of 3 capsules.

Let’s hope the maca and the later ovulation brings a BFP for you!!


----------



## Tesh23

So I got my temp rise today! 

The funny thing is I feel like I ovulated in the early hours of this morning because I felt it (while I was asleep!). Or I was definitely aware of it because it hurt. I felt it first on the left and then on the right. 

We bd at around 7am this morning so hopefully the timing was ok as we only bd yesterday morning at around 12am.

Can we ovulate the day of the temp rise? I noticed I had a little bit of ewcm when I checked this morning but there was also creamy cm present too. Cervix was also high soft and open this morning when I checked.


----------



## swedengirl

This happened to me a couple of cycles back! Woke up around 6 with some weird pain, it felt like a spasm or something in my cervix. I didn’t get a temp rise, but cp and Cm showed I had Ovd. So I assumed I’d ovd but was so close to waking time my temp hadn’t increased, next morning I had my rise. I spent some time googling how quickly after your temp should increase and the answer was it can be really fast or slow depending on the person! My LP showed I did Ov when I suspected.

Not sure it answers your question but totally think it’s possible you Ovd early early this morning and got your temp rise.

And yayyyyy to Oving!!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden! :flower:

So ff has confirmed Ov and I’m 3dpo. No symptoms other than a skin breakout (cheek and forehead). I notice my post Ov temps are in the lower side this cycle - usually I get a more definite rise. 

I wonder if I should start the maca again now that Ov is confirmed? Do you think it may delay AF or extend my lp? My lp is pretty normal at 12 days. 

I’m still taking the q10, folic and baby aspirin. 

What were your symptoms this bfp cycle?


----------



## swedengirl

I’m guessing it might increase your LP as it’s been shown to help progesterone levels. But I don’t know! I didn’t start taking it again in the TWW but took B50complex to try to extend LP. I guess it couldn’t hurt though! 

I was away during the TWW so didn’t really symptom spot at all as was so busy. But I did have really disrupted/vivid dreams (but maybe as I wasn’t in my own bed) then at 7dpo I got extremely hungry. Non stop hunger and also needed to nap that day. Other than that nothing. My sore boobs didn’t start until after my positive. Even my CM didn’t change until after BFP I had a bit of creamy during TWW but nothing more than normal. 

Fx this is your month!! Your timing looks good!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden! Thanks for sharing!

I started the maca again and this is my third day back on it- no symptoms from it other than I seem to be in a better mood! I was a right cow right after I ovulated but my mood really lifted after just a day being back on it. Also no sore boobs yet- for the last two cycles my sore boobs happens by 3-4 dpo. 5dpo and cm has increased a bit today and is still creamy. For the last two days I have also experienced increased bowel movements (sorry for the tmi!) which is different for me as it’s usually the opposite. 

I won’t even mind too much if I don’t get my bfp this month if the maca at least helps with the tww symptoms. I’m still taking my folic and q10. I may add the omegas to the mix if I don’t catch the egg this cycle. 

Even though my boobs aren’t sore today I have noticed that at times there is like an on and off pressure feeling in them. Don’t know how else to explain!


----------



## Tesh23

So I’m 5dpo and having mild cramping for the last hour (abdomen, lower back and hips). Not as intense as AF cramps, milder but noticeable. 

Too early to be cramping but could it be because of the maca?

My boobs also started getting sore this afternoon.


----------



## swedengirl

Great that the maca helped your mood- I felt super good on it too!

I had dull very vague AF type cramping just after I got my positive too. It is possible I had it earlier too but was just too busy to notice. So the cramping sounds promising!

When is AF due? Do you have a testing plan for this cycle?


----------



## Tesh23

Yes my cramping was more like a mild AF cramping. My boobs aren’t sore anymore either it’s so strange. Like they definitely hurt earlier and I went to shower and had a poke and nothing. So just recorded it as off and on sore boobs.

AF is due 3 September. I’m thinking of testing in the afternoon/evening of 8dpo and then again at 10dpo. If there’s nothing by 10dpo then I will wait for AF as my luteal phase is only 12 days so might as well wait. I got a faint bfp at 8dpo with ds and a strong one at 10dpo so if nothing by 10dpo I’m prob gonna call it as being out. 

I have a girls night out on Saturday night so I will have to test before then as well to see if I’m able to have a drink. I will be 10dpo by then


----------



## Abc1239

Hi, I had my first pregnancy 7 years ago after 6 years TTC. Fell with sou first month, 40mg dosage and fell with my 2nd when my first was 5 months old naturally! Been off any contrecption for 3 years so thinking of trying soy isoflaves again! I can't get the same brand as before as it's not available now, what's everyone's taking now and dosage? Thanks


----------



## Tesh23

Abc1239 said:


> Hi, I had my first pregnancy 7 years ago after 6 years TTC. Fell with sou first month, 40mg dosage and fell with my 2nd when my first was 5 months old naturally! Been off any contrecption for 3 years so thinking of trying soy isoflaves again! I can't get the same brand as before as it's not available now, what's everyone's taking now and dosage? Thanks

Hi ABC! Nobody on here has tried soy since April. We did have one bfp on the second cycle of soy (I’m not too sure which brand annababe used you may have to just look back nearer to the beginning).

Sweden got her bfp on a cycle using maca, q10, omega 3&6.

The brand of soy I used when trying for my ds was the solgar brand but it’s not available in SA anymore. So I tried femolene (menopause meds that contained pure isoflavones) and the Vital brand menopause supps that also had a high concentration of isoflavones. I tried for 4 months with no luck and messed up my cycles (which were absolutely perfect no pms etc) so u stopped and just tried naturally. This is my 9th cycle trying and I’ve done maca (black and yellow), folic, q10 and baby aspirin(to help my lining not thicken too much as I began having large clots during af which isn’t good for implantation). I’m going to be trying this for this cycle and next if no bfp. I may consider trying soy one more time if the maca doesn’t help balance my cycle.


----------



## swedengirl

I think your testing plan sounds great Tesh. How you feeling today??

Hi ABC! Hope you get another soy baby!


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> I think your testing plan sounds great Tesh. How you feeling today??
> 
> Hi ABC! Hope you get another soy baby!

I’m feeling pretty great hey. My mood is so positive it’s like nothing could get me down. I even received some bad news today and I just still feel so calm and positive - almost like a small high lol! I haven’t even taken the maca yet today :haha:

I’ve got increased creamy cm today bit nothing else to report really. My boobs are slightly sore sometimes through the day and then nothing. It’s like off and on - but even when they do feel a bit sensitive it’s not really painful if you know what I mean. By now I would def have sore boobs along the sides that I would definitely be taking notice of. The maca in the tww is awesome! I don’t even mind if it expands my lp! I’m feeling out this cycle bit still happy :shrug: but not happy because I’m out but happy because I feel so positive about everything. 

I am looking. Forward to testing on Wednesday though. Oh I have been having on and off twinges around ovaries but that has happened in previous cycles nothing too noticeable


----------



## Tesh23

How are you feeling?? Are the pregnancy hormones really starting to kick in?


----------



## Tesh23

Oh one more thing... I feel
Sweaty. And I hardly ever sweat! Like it takes a lot for me to get sweaty (heavy exercise). The sweat thing happened only during pregnancy with ds. But I think it’s too early to be a symptom yet, but I do feel it’s a symptom of increased progesterone which should mean that the maca is definitely balancing my hormones. Hopefully!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

The brand I used was called Zipvit. I'll add a photo of the ones I had.

So glad your feeling positive this month Tesh, really hoping it's your turn soon!

Hope all going ok for you Sweden!

All good here. 21 weeks now, its passing fairly quick. Still have on and off days with sickness but its settled alot now.

Look forward to seeing your tests Tesh, everything crossed for you x


----------



## swedengirl

Glad you are feeling good on the maca!! Will you keep taking it if AF comes for you new cycle? I hope it doesn’t though- I have a good feeling for you this month!

I’m really suffering with sickness. It’s hit early and strong this pregnancy. I sat and cried this morning as it was too much. I know I shouldn’t complain as it’s a good sign and I’m so grateful to be pregnant but it’s a bit overwhelming right now and feel bad to my DD as I’m barely functioning and had to take the day off work.


----------



## Tesh23

Anababe said:


> Hiya
> 
> The brand I used was called Zipvit. I'll add a photo of the ones I had.
> 
> So glad your feeling positive this month Tesh, really hoping it's your turn soon!
> 
> Hope all going ok for you Sweden!
> 
> All good here. 21 weeks now, its passing fairly quick. Still have on and off days with sickness but its settled alot now.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your tests Tesh, everything crossed for you x
> 
> View attachment 1066936

Thanks Anababe :flower:

21 weeks! Surely it can’t be... how quickly has time gone? Soon you’ll have your little one in your arms.


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Glad you are feeling good on the maca!! Will you keep taking it if AF comes for you new cycle? I hope it doesn’t though- I have a good feeling for you this month!
> 
> I’m really suffering with sickness. It’s hit early and strong this pregnancy. I sat and cried this morning as it was too much. I know I shouldn’t complain as it’s a good sign and I’m so grateful to be pregnant but it’s a bit overwhelming right now and feel bad to my DD as I’m barely functioning and had to take the day off work.

Aw Sweden sorry it’s been rough today. I think you’ve got to cut yourself some slack, it’s tough being pregnant and having to deal with all the sickness and symptoms, even tougher having to look after our little ones at the same time. I’m sure your dd will be fine, you have to take some time for yourself if you need it and not feel too guilty about it. 

Have you told anyone (friends or family) about your pregnancy as yet?

I have had mild ad cramping yesterday evening and this evening. Just felt a sharp pin prick sensation for a couple of seconds above my pubic bone, then again ten minutes later, made me yelp ‘omg’ lol. Followed by a tightening sort of feeling in my uterus and now it’s gone back to mild cramps off and on.


----------



## Tesh23

Decided to do a test on a whim so I have something to compare it to tomorrow.

7dpo pic at 3 mins unedited.

Having some dull cramps and backache today


----------



## swedengirl

I’ve told a couple of friends and then my OHs mum saw me on Saturday and asked me straight away! I’m really bloated so look pregnant already! I can’t lie to her so she knows too. Which is great as now I can call for help if the sickness gets too much!

Tesh I swear I see a line on that test!!


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> I’ve told a couple of friends and then my OHs mum saw me on Saturday and asked me straight away! I’m really bloated so look pregnant already! I can’t lie to her so she knows too. Which is great as now I can call for help if the sickness gets too much!
> 
> Tesh I swear I see a line on that test!!

I was just gonna say it must be great that your OH’s mum knows as she can help out. That’s definitely a relief! 

I see a line as well in the pic And irl.. it showed at about a minute, but from my past burns with tests I’m taking all these barley there lines with a pinch of salt until I see something more solid. I will at least have something to compare against when I test tomorrow evening/afternoon. 

Are you or did you have any dull cramping and lower backache? I’ve had it since the morning and it feels like a milder version of af cramps, but I almost feel like I’m going to get af tomorrow. They were only there for a little while at night these last two nights but this started this morning and is still carrying on off and on. If I’ve cramped in my cycle before it’s on been very subtle and very brief and didn’t last more then a few mins. 

It could also maybe be the maca? If my cm turns to sticky/ewcm I’m prob gonna count myself out. It should start to change to that tomorrow 8dpo or 9dpo latest. Boobs are also just off and on sore sometimes I notice tenderness sometimes they just feel normal, just a little swelled up. 

Time will tell... but I’m def going to continue with the maca for at least one more cycle and see. I found the Red Maca so I’m going to order it so long


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I got some back ache around the time AF was late!

Can’t wait to see your test tomorrow! I totally get not reading too much into the faint lines.


----------



## Tesh23

Still having backache this morning.

8dpo morning test - 2 mins unedited


----------



## Tesh23

Also cm has turned sticky so not a good sign for me usually. More consistent tender boobs today but not overly sore.


----------



## swedengirl

I still think I see a line! But I can remember you have been burnt by those tests before, so totally think not reading into them is the best way to go. 

I would say my CM was totally different with this pregnancy than with DD so don't read too much into CM.


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden! That darn shadowy line appears within a minute but def not getting my hopes up.

Yesterday at 7dpo I napped for 2 hours in the afternoon And by 9pm I was literally falling asleep sitting up. I had a burst of energy this morning but now that it’s afternoon I’m feeling sleepy again. 

Also still have increased bowel movements which I’ve only ever has during pregnancy. I’m not the most regular person either! Lol


----------



## Tesh23

9dpo fmu no edit

Think I’m out this month. Boobs are tender now and cm had become creamy/watery. 

Only consolation is I get to probably drink on my evening out tomorrow! Lol


----------



## swedengirl

Ahhh darn sorry Tesh! You’re not out until the witch shows though. 

The upside is that you can drink! My DD is being a nightmare at the moment and I could do with a stiff drink!


----------



## swedengirl

Did you test this morning Tesh?


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden!


I did. This is it.

Not seeing anything and have all my usual pre-af signs. Boobs are getting less sore too. Have a terrible headache this morning. Had ewcm this morning so pretty sure I’m out. 

I’m going to do one more test this afternoon just so I know I can probably drink tonight.


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry forgot to attach!


----------



## swedengirl

I still see some sort of shadow but think it would have progressed a bit by now if it was something! I hope I’m wrong though!


----------



## swedengirl

Did you test again?? Hope you had a fun night out!!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden! I did thank you :)

I didn’t test again yesterday or today. I’m a bit in half a mind of whether or not I should test today. 

I don’t feel like af is coming and neither do I feel pregnant- I may just do a last test this evening and if bfn I’ll wait for af and then start a new cycle. 

How are u getting on? I hope you’re managing ok with the sickness etc xx


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry I haven’t updated on here had my SS staying then my wee boy has been unwell the last week. 11dpo today


----------



## swedengirl

Hey!! Glad you had a good night. That’s strange as you normally know AF is coming! I hope it’s a good sign!

I’m doing a bit better. Got prescribed some antisickness and 1 day of taking them and eating properly has helped reduce the sickness (without the pills) for the past 2 days. Still occasional vomiting and nausea but it’s not non-stop. The pills have side effects which also make me feel weird so trying to balance between needing them and surviving without right now!


----------



## Tesh23

12 dpo today and this is this morning’s test.

I’m seeing something but I think it would be much darker by now. I’m going to wait for AF to arrive to tomorrow now.


----------



## Tesh23

AF has arrived right on time. On to cycle 10!

I am in half a mind of whether to keep taking the maca or not... or maybe try the soy again


----------



## TayBabes92

I swear the maca made me gain weight in my behind and thighs :shrug:


----------



## Tesh23

TayBabes92 said:


> I swear the maca made me gain weight in my behind and thighs :shrug:

I feel the same! I actually gained a bit of weight this month


----------



## swedengirl

Ahhh sorry Tesh! Did you decide if it was soy or maca this month?

I didn’t notice any weight gain on the maca but maybe I didn’t take it long enough..


----------



## TayBabes92

When I was researching about maca a lot of YouTube videos were about using maca to get some more junk in trunk and some fuller boobage (meaning weight gain). I don’t need any more junk in my trunk so I stopped the maca after 40 days.

On another note I decided to try soy again this cycle and it was a success or it was an ovulation success not a bfp sadly. I normally ovulate between cd22-27 but the 2 cycles I tried soy have been cd18 & 19. I was super happy for ovulation to be sooner so it was a win in my book for now lol


----------



## Tesh23

Aw that’s great news Tay! When are you due af? You’re not out yet!

So... I’m officially back on the soy wagon! I’ve just popped my first pills.

I’m actually starting off with a lower dose this cycle so im doing, 100,100,100,150,150. Managed to find pure SI of 50mg per tablet so I only have to take 2-3 pills per day thank goodness.

I’m also continuing with the Q10, Folic Acid. And I’m starting Omega 3 and Grapefruit Juice from tomorrow. 

This cycle I’m also going to try and get my hands on some Ov tests as I’m not sure when i will ovulate.

The baby aspirin really seemed to help as I have had hardly any clotting this Af and even the slight clots are quite normal looking and not the size of a large coin! So I’m going to do the baby aspirin after I confirm Ovulation once every second day.

Come on soy!!!


----------



## swedengirl

Really really hope you get a soy baby this month Tesh!!!!! Fingers are firmly crossed!!


----------



## wantingagirl

I stopped maca I was getting ovulation testing positive but temp weren’t co-inciding then I also was getting such low temps in 2ww.


----------



## Tesh23

Wantingagirl are you planning on taking soy this cycle?

Im on my fourth day of soy (can’t believe it’s gone so quick) and I’ve been taking it at night. The only side effects I’ve had was slight headaches when I woke up in the mornings and a bit of ovary pain but that’s it. Started my Grapefruit juice this morning and will continue until I get a positive opk


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh23 said:


> Wantingagirl are you planning on taking soy this cycle?
> 
> Im on my fourth day of soy (can’t believe it’s gone so quick) and I’ve been taking it at night. The only side effects I’ve had was slight headaches when I woke up in the mornings and a bit of ovary pain but that’s it. Started my Grapefruit juice this morning and will continue until I get a positive opk

Hi hun.... I’m kind of too scared to as I read that it can bugger up your cycles if they are normal :shrug:


----------



## Tesh23

Definitely, it’s risky taking it if your cycles are normal just in case you upset the balance. 

This soy month I’m having a pretty good cycle so far. Got my positive O test this evening yay! Will test again tomorrow morning to check if I’m still surging as with my ds I had a two day surge and ovulated on cd14. 

I think I may actually be on cd12 instead of 13 as I recorded very light spotting as cd1. But I guess it doesn’t really matter as I will still ovulate tomorrow or cd15.


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh23 said:


> Definitely, it’s risky taking it if your cycles are normal just in case you upset the balance.
> 
> This soy month I’m having a pretty good cycle so far. Got my positive O test this evening yay! Will test again tomorrow morning to check if I’m still surging as with my ds I had a two day surge and ovulated on cd14.
> 
> I think I may actually be on cd12 instead of 13 as I recorded very light spotting as cd1. But I guess it doesn’t really matter as I will still ovulate tomorrow or cd15.
> 
> View attachment 1068344
> View attachment 1068346

Yay I’m only one day behind you! I wonder if my sachets are working!


----------



## swedengirl

Fx to both of you catching that egg!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Fx to both of you catching that egg!!!

Thank you! Cd13 isn’t too early to ovulate right?!


----------



## swedengirl

No not too early! If I remember correctly anything after CD10 is OK!


----------



## TayBabes92

Sorry I have been MIA. I kind of hide for a week or 2 once I know af is going to show then I go crazy over if we should stop ttc or not. It’s a vicious cycle!

I took soy again 200 each day for CD 3-7 :help: probably crazy but I wanted to see if I could bring my ov day sooner. I ordered some Wondfo ovulation tests because the CB digital are just too expensive! I’m cd11 and the last 2 days have been quite dark so hopefully it means something is happening.

Tesh - I see you ovulated cd14 which is awesome it should be a good strong egg! FX

CD10 - 7.30pm

CD11 - 8am


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you I’ll be officially in my 2ww if my temp rises tomorrow!


----------



## Tesh23

TayBabes92 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. I kind of hide for a week or 2 once I know af is going to show then I go crazy over if we should stop ttc or not. It’s a vicious cycle!
> 
> I took soy again 200 each day for CD 3-7 :help: probably crazy but I wanted to see if I could bring my ov day sooner. I ordered some Wondfo ovulation tests because the CB digital are just too expensive! I’m cd11 and the last 2 days have been quite dark so hopefully it means something is happening.
> 
> Tesh - I see you ovulated cd14 which is awesome it should be a good strong egg! FX
> 
> CD10 - 7.30pm
> View attachment 1068490
> 
> CD11 - 8am
> View attachment 1068492

Hi hun!

Yep I’m officially 2dpo and in the tww. We managed to bd O-2 O-1 and day of O so hoping that was enough. I actually felt really good on the soy this cycle- no breakouts, no headaches except for the first two days, no real ovulation pain etc so I guess time will tell. 

Tay those tests look super close for cd11! Can’t wait to see your test today! I hope you Ov by cd14 too!


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh23 said:


> Hi hun!
> 
> Yep I’m officially 2dpo and in the tww. We managed to bd O-2 O-1 and day of O so hoping that was enough. I actually felt really good on the soy this cycle- no breakouts, no headaches except for the first two days, no real ovulation pain etc so I guess time will tell.
> 
> Tay those tests look super close for cd11! Can’t wait to see your test today! I hope you Ov by cd14 too!

Tesh - That’s great the soy didn’t give you many side effects. It may have been the other type you had having those extra things in it causing the side effects? I only had headaches once the first time I tried soy but now even on having the highest dose I don’t get any side effects. Sounds like you have all the bases covered now the waiting starts.

Afm - I’m not sure what’s going on with my ov tests they seemed almost or even positive this morning but now lighter. I guess I’ll just keep testing, temping and throw in some extra bd just in case lol.

CD12 @10am

CD12 @3pm


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh- yay to 2dpo! Your timing seems awesome! Fx!

Tay- when I was on soy it would give me fluctuating OPKs up and down until a final positive!


----------



## wantingagirl

I’m officially 1dpo although I think by my pains ovulation was close to cd14 rather than 13 so that’s good but I do get afterpains too so hard to tell. But either way it’s good! I hate this part :haha:


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden - I get fluctuating opk’s constantly throughout my cycle because of my pcos so I’m very used to it but they have never been this dark. This is my first time using Wondfo’s so who knows. I did have cramping on either side of my ovaries today but it could still mean nothing. 

Wantingagirl - Yay for 1dpo! I hate the 2ww it’s the most stressful. I normally make good use of my kindle unlimited membership during it so I can distract myself. Good luck FX for you :dust:


----------



## Tesh23

Tay gosh those opks would make me think Ov was imminent! But it’s like sooooo close to just keep fluctuating- def year even 3 times a day as it looks like your surge could happen any time now! Fx it’s soon and you catch it!

Thanks Sweden how are you doing? :flower: soon you will have your first scan! How exciting!

Yay for being in the tww wantingagirl! Now it’s this wait that’s going to be hard!


----------



## swedengirl

Hey! We actually had our first scan last week. I was measuring a few days ahead so now dated at 9+4. All looked great and we will be booked in for a next scan soon!

Really hope this is your month guys!!


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden - wow time is flying by already! How are you feeling? Are you going to find out the gender later?


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Hey! We actually had our first scan last week. I was measuring a few days ahead so now dated at 9+4. All looked great and we will be booked in for a next scan soon!
> 
> Really hope this is your month guys!!

Aw that’s great news Sweden! Sorry I’m really losing track of time... 

When is your next one?

3dpo today and feeling normal. Only diff this tww is my post Ov temps are higher than usual so I’m hoping it means good progesterone!


----------



## swedengirl

I’m struggling with morning sickness and also pregnancy insomnia. It feels so totally different to DD- im feeling a little more down! Still happy and feeling joy- so not depressed down but feel the morning sickness is taking its toll a lot more this time even though luckily it’s not got as so severe! I think also it’s different as I feel I’ve got a clock ticking on my time with DD so that’s mixed emotions! And I’m getting nervous about getting preeclampsia again.

I actually don’t think I’ll find out gender this time! I’m normally a control freak but don’t think I’ll find out this time as I want my OH to tell me at the birth. My next scan will be between 11/12/13 weeks and I’ll be booked in tomorrow when I go to the midwife!

How’s OV watch going Tay?

Tesh- really hope the high post-ov temps are a good sign! Do you have a testing plan for this month?


----------



## TayBabes92

Sweden - I found I was a lot more emotional and down with my 2nd pregnancy. The morning sickness was worse and all I did was sleep. I ended up with prenatal depression which then turned to postpartum depression after my LO was born :( Now not realising my struggles weren’t normal I am more aware for the future if I do get pregnant again. We are here if things do feel worse or talk to your midwife/doctor. Hopefully it is just the crappy first trimester and things will pick up soon xx

Tesh - high temps are a good sign for progesterone!

Afm - no ovulation as of yet based off my temp. Just shows you shouldn’t just rely on opk’s to confirm ovulation!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden :flower: 

I’m so sorry the morning sickness and hormones are getting you down. I really hope it’s just the first trimester blues - soon you will be feeling much better I hope. 

I think it’s normal to experience the emotions you’re feeling not to say that it’s easy to deal with. I know you feel you may be missing out time with your dd, but maybe making her apart of your experience may make it all the more special to share something so extraordinary. 

I guess it really goes to show how different each pregnancy can be as Tay mentioned. I really hope you feel better soon and really, if you do need to vent or talk about anything we are hear ready and listening. And remember you’re not alone, and there’s nothing wrong with asking for help if you need it. I would say you’re entitled to ask for all the help you want and need! Big hugs xx


----------



## Tesh23

Tay how are your tests looking at the moment? I know right it’s difficult to just judge O based on one factor. 

I hope you O soon!!!


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh - These are all my opk’s for the last couple days and today’s ones have been darker again. I did one earlier but forgot to get a photo of it before it dried and that was around 12pm. It’s 8pm now but I was going to wait until before bed to do another opk and see if it’s darker or lighter. Oh the struggles lol


Sweden - Also I have totally been there worrying about the effects of bringing another sibling into the world for your first LO. It really worried me and I stressed how could I love another baby when I have my beautiful 2.5yo. It was all just my crazy head and now seeing them playing together and loving each other brings me so much happiness. I still worry now having a third because my girls are going to be 6yo and close to 4yo or even older by the time we have another baby. You will make it work and your dd won’t feel any different just even more love


----------



## Tesh23

TayBabes92 said:


> Tesh - These are all my opk’s for the last couple days and today’s ones have been darker again. I did one earlier but forgot to get a photo of it before it dried and that was around 12pm. It’s 8pm now but I was going to wait until before bed to do another opk and see if it’s darker or lighter. Oh the struggles lol
> View attachment 1068696
> 
> 
> Sweden - Also I have totally been there worrying about the effects of bringing another sibling into the world for your first LO. It really worried me and I stressed how could I love another baby when I have my beautiful 2.5yo. It was all just my crazy head and now seeing them playing together and loving each other brings me so much happiness. I still worry now having a third because my girls are going to be 6yo and close to 4yo or even older by the time we have another baby. You will make it work and your dd won’t feel any different just even more love

Tay that cd14 one looks practically positive! If you don’t get your surge by this evening then Gosh your body is really playing some tricks lol. Looking forward to your next test!!


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks both of you! My sickness was a bit better today and it made a world of a difference to my mood!

Tay that must be a positive that last one!


----------



## Tesh23

Tay any update?


----------



## Tesh23

So my temps have been dropping since 2dpo :( so that can’t be good. It’s still above the cover line though. Beginning to think this didn’t work again.... sigh


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh- Id say it looks like you could be having a strong secondary estrogen surge. Do you have a tiny bit of EWCM? Although they occur on both bfn and BFP charts- they’re seen more on BFPs! So don’t get too disheartened!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for the encouragement Sweden!

My cm is creamy with a slight stretch (so prob a bit of ewcm but more creamy at the moment) I’m not sure what to record it as? Sticky or creamy?


----------



## Tesh23

So ive had a tiny streak of blood when wiping after going to the loo. TMI pic attached - it’s not my pic but this is more or less what it looked like plus the amount. 

It was odd because the blood streak was in like a thick viscous type non-cloudy ewcm - if you remember what your mucus plug was like it was like that! 

Secondary estrogen surge? I remember having this on my one cycle on soy but it was a bit more blood and cm on 5dpo which is what I am today. 

Really feeling out now. I’ve had no other symptoms yet this tww, no cramping nothing :(


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry forgot to attach pic


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh - it could be early implantation beginning to happen? Everything I read that says about temp dips and spotting are good signs. Don’t count yourself out yet it is extremely early days xx

Sweden - so glad you’re feeling better xx

Afm - I don’t know what’s going on maybe a 2nd surge but still no egg? Opk’s have gone lighter again and temp hasn’t really risen yet. It’s like my body is trying to ovulate but my dumb ovaries just won’t let go lol. I’m hoping it happens soon because I had to take a day off from BD it was wearing me out :blush:


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh I I definitely wouldn’t count yourself out! Could be implantation or bleeding from when you Ovd.

Tay you might Ov today if your positive was yesterday- so you won’t see temp rise until tomorrow?


----------



## Tesh23

So no more blood since that one time. I got my first vf positive with my ds at 8dpo and had pinching above my pubic bone from 5-8dpo, so it is possible that I start implantation at 5dpo. My test was blazing positive at 10dpo with ds. But then again I did spot (slightly more) at 5dpo in Feb/March.

Later last night (after the streak of blood) I had a bit of pressure and pinching on my left side for about a minute. But I’ve also had that in non-pregnant cycles. 

I’ve woken up to tender breasts and sensitive nipples (the nipples thing is new to me) but then again I also started 100mg of Vit b6 yesterday. 

Time will tell I guess. My temp has gone back up today.



Tay I agree with Sweden your temp rise could still happen - that cd14 opk looked positive to me. How are your temps and tests today?


----------



## swedengirl

Symptoms sound good Tesh! And great sign your temp went back up. Have you thought about when you’ll test this cycle?


----------



## Tesh23

I’m just waiting for my pack of tests to arrive which should hopefully be Monday. Tuesday is holiday here so if it doesn’t get delivered on Monday I’ll hsve to wait until Wednesday- I’ll be 9dpo then


----------



## TayBabes92

I swear I’m getting a LH surge every 2 days lol. I’m now cd16 and again I got a more obvious positive opk then cd14. Maybe my pcos is just being a real pain this cycle because I definitely haven’t ovulated yet based off my temp. The earliest I have ovulated in the past is cd18 so it must be going to happen soon. I’ll just keep testing and hope it happens. We dtd this afternoon just in case this surge was it and I’ll know tomorrow depending if my temp rises.


----------



## Tesh23

Ok now THAT definitely looks positive! It does look like you may ovulate by cd18 which is great! Fingers crossed for a temp rise soon xx


----------



## swedengirl

Tay that had to be a positive!! I feel for you as I know how tiring it gets when you get lots of positive or near OPKs- it’s hard work bding all the time!!


----------



## Tesh23

Tay any update on your temp?


----------



## Tesh23

Yay my tests will be arriving today! I’m feeling out though. I just don’t feel pregnant. Just tender boobs. Not much else happening this tww so far expect the tiny speck of spotting. But putting that down to a secondary estrogen surge as it’s happened in a soy cycle before.


----------



## swedengirl

Yay so excited to see some tests!! I didn’t feel pregnant either times I got my BFP so don’t count yourself out!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Tesh- Id say it looks like you could be having a strong secondary estrogen surge. Do you have a tiny bit of EWCM? Although they occur on both bfn and BFP charts- they’re seen more on BFPs! So don’t get too disheartened!

What is this I keep hearing about?


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh after stopping Maca 3 months ago I’ve only started to see my temps go back to normal, that could have been b-100 complex though


----------



## wantingagirl

So I had a tiny pink spotting mixed in with ewcm at 4dpo, hoping it was ovulation but then I had 2 brown smears this morning again after a bm (haven’t been taken my progesterone twice a day like I should be) but then again twice more had brown last time a bit of pink mixed in with brown ewcm I was hoping it was left over ovulation bleeding but maybe not. I also had a weird 3dpo dip :shrug:


----------



## wantingagirl

P.s 

Weird after a bm now (bit of constipation) a large amount of blood (red) on tissue paper more than I’ve ever had :shrug:


----------



## Tesh23

Wantingagirl it could be spotting from a secondary estrogen surge which is what is suspect mine is. Mine was really just a tiny streak in some cm though.

So my tests arrived this afternoon. I did one this afternoon (top pic) and though I saw something but got distracted by my ds so didn’t really check properly after that. 

I decided to do another one this evening and I can def see something irl (bottom test).

The top one from this afternoon is dry and the bottom was taken while still wet within the 5 min mark. No edits or enhancements


----------



## swedengirl

Oh Tesh I see what you see on that bottom one!!! How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Tesh23

I forgot to mention, sorry! 

I’m now 7dpo at almost 9pm.


----------



## swedengirl

Can't wait to see the mornings test- mine looked like your bottom one at 8dpo FMU!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden. I’m treading with caution with these ic’s... 

Hopefully something progresses


----------



## swedengirl

I think caution with ICs is a good way to go!


----------



## Tesh23

I tested again after about a 3-4 hour hold. 7dpo at 11pm.

I feel like I can see it slightly better but still super super faint


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh I see that easily! Fx fx fx!!!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Not seeing much this morning... must have been a fluke test yesterday. I’ve got 50 ic’s so will test through the day until af lol. She is due on Sunday.

The only new symptom for me is the sensitive/sore nipples. But maybe it’s because I started b6 at 5dpo?


----------



## swedengirl

I still feel I see something- although it looks a little thin! And hard as dye run

Looking forward to more tests! I got a shadow on my test 8dpo- then 9dpo morning nothing but 9dpo evening a super faint but clear line! I think our urine really varies so this early it’s just a luck of the draw...


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for sharing Sweden! It’s nice to hear other experiences with testing, and you’re right it’s still such early days that it can go either way really. 

I will prob try another test in the next 3-4 hours lol the poas marathon has begun!


----------



## Tesh23

10am test - 8dpo

First pic at 2mins
Second pic at 4 mins
Third pic at 5 mins

The line is there and it doesn’t look grey irl but it looks a bit thin?


----------



## Anababe

Tesh I definitely see those lines pretty easily! Fx this is it for you! Xx


----------



## swedengirl

There is totally a line there! On all three!

I still think caution is good but my gut feeling is that this might be the start of a BFP Tesh!!


----------



## swedengirl

I’m literally going to be checking every 5 minutes today Tesh!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks both of you for the encouragement :flower:

I think I’m going to remain cautiously optimistic for now as it’s still early. Reallllly hoping these lines get darker. 

Can they be evaps though if it’s writhing the time limit? I know it’s def not an indent or I would have seen it better in the first test this morning... right?


----------



## swedengirl

Maybe dip one in water and see if you can see anything?

I don’t think they look like Evaps. It really reminds me of how mine looked this time around at 8dpo


----------



## Tesh23

swedengirl said:


> Maybe dip one in water and see if you can see anything?
> 
> I don’t think they look like Evaps. It really reminds me of how mine looked this time around at 8dpo

That’s actually a good idea! I’m going to dip one in water now.


----------



## Tesh23

Ok this test was done with water. 

First one is at 2 mins
Second at 5mins

I can’t see anything irl


----------



## Tesh23

Horrible as it is to symptom spot I don’t feel anything... my tender boobs feel slightly less tender but my nipples are definitely sore


----------



## swedengirl

Definitely not seeing anything on the water ones. I really hope this is it Tesh and these are not some horrible fake lines.

The last test at 5 mins it really looks like the start of a BFP.

I’m going to be rooting for you all day and checking in constantly!


----------



## Tesh23

Thank you Sweden. :flower:

I really hope so too that they don’t turn out to be bad tests lol.

I will be testing again just now. 

Do you remember what the sensitivity of your ic tests were? I think these are 20miu


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh23 said:


> Thank you Sweden. :flower:
> 
> I really hope so too that they don’t turn out to be bad tests lol.
> 
> I will be testing again just now.
> 
> Do you remember what the sensitivity of your ic tests were? I think these are 20miu


They were 10miu. I tested at 11dpo with a 20miu and have attached so you can see.

Excited to see your next test! I’m hating work today so love I have something to distract me!


----------



## Tesh23

Wow! That’s so awesome thanks for that. Did your 10miu and 20miu have a significant colour difference when testing on the same day? Would you say the 20miu def seemed lighter when your 10miu’s were darker?

Here’s this afternoon’s test at 5mins and an inversion. Still seeing a line, but I think I’ve decided i will only trust it if it darkens then I may test with a midstream test. 

I know I will probably end up driving myself crazy but if it’s turns out to be bfn I won’t be upset as I said I would try a slightly more potent round of soy next month- the good news at least this cycle at least I didn’t have any horrible symptoms of it’s bfn!


----------



## swedengirl

A definite line there and I think I see progression. I totally get the cautious optimism though as we have all been there where we have been burnt. I really hope this is the start for you though!

Here are the 10 and 20 together with the same sample at 11dpo. Bottom is 10.


----------



## Anababe

I also think there could be some progression with that last one Tesh! Really hoping this is it for you, will be checking for updates regularly lol


----------



## Tesh23

Hey girls, so here’s 8dpo 8pm test:

Really not seeing much on this at all. I really don’t feel pregnant so i will keep testing but I’m pretty sure I’m out this month as I had a good but if cloudy ewcm today which usually means af is around the corner. I’m ok with that as it just means I get to try my stronger dose soy cycle next cycle yay. 

I think these might have just been due tests so far grr.


----------



## swedengirl

Ok I agree I am not seeing much on that one. Think I see something occasionally but can't be sure like I was with the earlier ones.
But as I said I had the same happen to me this time. A shadow line, then nothing and then BFP. So there is still time!

I will hate those tests if they are duds!!


----------



## Tesh23

9dpo smu test.

Still that annoying barely there line. My boobs really also less sensitive and I’ve had some ewcm so that’s a sign af is on her way. Really hoping next cycle brings more luck!


----------



## swedengirl

I still see a line but totally get your caution. I had a month with shadow lines on ICs consistently and then nothing.

I’m still hopeful it’s the start of something though and maybe your hcg just needs time to rise! But I think if no progression by tomorrow then I doubt these lines are real.


----------



## wantingagirl

I hate ics! So sorry Tesh still rooting for you! 

Is a second estrogen surge bad? 

If my spotting didn’t change each month then I wouldn’t be so confused


----------



## swedengirl

No they are not bad! Seen on both BFP and bfn charts but slightly more on BFP!


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> No they are not bad! Seen on both BFP and bfn charts but slightly more on BFP!

So what are signs of a second estrogen surge? Xx


----------



## swedengirl

A temp dip around 3/4dpo and possible EWCM. I’m not an expert but I’d get this occasionally and my research led me to find out it was likely a secondary estrogen surge.


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> A temp dip around 3/4dpo and possible EWCM. I’m not an expert but I’d get this occasionally and my research led me to find out it was likely a secondary estrogen surge.

Hmmmm I got quite a big dip at 3dpo. But of course you have had bfn on It too right?! Interesting xx


----------



## Tesh23

10dpo (technically 9.5dpo) fmu 5mins

Don’t know if it’s progression or not but still don’t trust these ic’s. Surely it should be darker by now


----------



## wantingagirl

I wonder with my chart if I should bother testing? So frustrating brown spotting again this morning


----------



## Tesh23

Can u post your chart?


----------



## wantingagirl

:)


----------



## swedengirl

I can still see a shadow and it looks a little thicker, more like a line if that makes sense. But not sure if it is darker....


----------



## swedengirl

wantingagirl said:


> View attachment 1069200
> :)

Looks like an estrogen surge. But yes had it on several BFN charts, but had it on my BFP char with DD. So I don't think it has any relation to bfp or bfn.


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Looks like an estrogen surge. But yes had it on several BFN charts, but had it on my BFP char with DD. So I don't think it has any relation to bfp or bfn.

Thanks hun..... my cycle is super weird this month :( xx


----------



## wantingagirl

View attachment 1069366
Can Evap lines be thick?

Not keen on ics at all but took a fmu one and sure/not sure could see a hint of something then it dried with something quite obvious and once completely dried it did go fainter but I could see it and it’s thick. I don’t have too much experience with ics. It’s probably nothing. Here’s my chart


----------



## Tesh23

Af arrived right on schedule today.

I’ve started my SI today at cd1, and will be doing cd1-cd5 this cycle. Haven’t ever started this early but it’s worth a shot.

I’ve spread the dose throughout the day and have just had a headache on and off the whole day so far. Doing 150,150,150,200,200.


----------



## swedengirl

Ahh sorry AF arrived Tesh! What evil lines on those ICs! I really thought that was the start of a BFP! 
Sounds like a great soy plan! Fx this works wonders this month!

How is testing going wantingagirl?


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden!

October is a heavy assignment and exam month so my stress levels are already off the hook so that’s probably not going to be good for ttc. It’s prob going to be taking a backseat this month but have to try! 

How are you getting along? Have you had your second scan yet?


----------



## swedengirl

I’m doing good! Nausea finally reducing which makes such a difference! We have our next scan on the 9th- can’t wait for it!!


----------



## TayBabes92

Sorry for the late update I have been waiting to see if I would ovulate first. CD26 today and no ovulation yet but I’m hoping it’s today because I have had 3 days of positive opk’s! I have never had a surge last this long and stay so dark the entire time. I have lots of ewcm and cervix is high and soft today. FX this is finally it!

Tesh - sorry the witch got you last month I really thought it was your bfp month with the spotting and those lines looked positive. Try relax and take it easy on the ttc this month with exams and assignments they are so damn stressful.

Sweden - Your ultrasound is not far away that is awesome! Glad you’re feeling better


----------



## TayBabes92

I forgot to show my opk’s lol

CD24 @2.30pm

CD26 @2.15pm


----------



## Tesh23

Wow Tay!! That is a Super strong surge!!!

Fx that’s one strong eggy! I always say that the longer / stronger the surge the better they Ovulation.

I’m cd5 today and had my last round of soy. I did an opk just for the heck of it cos they arrived today and got a line I would usually get closer to cd10-11. Is that normal or am I in for an earlier Ovulation?


----------



## swedengirl

Wow that was in strong surge Tay- your chart looks like you might have Ovd now! Fx!

Tesh- I read somewhere if you wanted to Ov earlier then to take soy 1-5 so maybe you are going to Ov earlier! Are you having any other signs? 
But soy also gave me nearing positive OPKs at random points in my cycle so it could also be that! I’d definitely be watching ov sogns closely!


----------



## Tesh23

I haven’t started testing so early before, but my line is usually much lighter around cd9.

I have been having ovary pain off and on since starting the soy. Like ovary cramps while on AF. The great thing is my AF was perfect this cycle, hardly any cramps, no heavy bleeding or clots. And no prolonged spotting like on the maca. Like it was completely normal like how it used to be so I’m hoping the soy has balanced stuff. I also haven’t had any side effects like headaches and nausea from the soy like last cycle and I took the soy earlier and during the day this time instead of at night.

I think I may just test once a day to check the lines as I’m not sure what to expect having taken the soy so early this cycle.

Tay how are you doing?


----------



## Tesh23

I did another opk this afternoon cd6. The line is slightly darker than yesterday’s I think? 

Top test is cd6
Bottoms test is cd5

Having ovary pain on both sides throughout the day


----------



## swedengirl

Yes your most recent test is looking darker! But CD6 seems very very early! How is CM and CP?


----------



## Tesh23

Cm is a bit ewcm mix with spotting from the end of AF.

CP is quite high and very very very soft but feels closed (softer than what I’ve felt around Ov!!). But then I’ve never checked cp this early so maybe it’s normal for me, but I wouldn’t know. 

It’s prob just higher levels of estrogen very early on which is increasing the lh levels? I will keep testing just in case, maybe they will get lighter before getting darker again.


----------



## Tesh23

OK so I’m cd7 and my opk is definitely darker today and very close to being positive! 

There def has been progression. My temps have also dipped which usually happens before ovulation for me. I’ve has increased cm but it hasn’t been properly fertile. Haven’t checked cp today.


----------



## Tesh23

Cp is really high can barely reach it and soft but feels closed. 

I’ve got ewcm but mixed with a bit of spotting (if that makes sense)


----------



## swedengirl

I’d definitely be testing regularly!! Sounds like the soy is really working at increasing your estrogen levels! Hopefully your egg will have a little bit more time to mature though!


----------



## swedengirl

I would get EWCM and show fertile signs at 6dpo on soy but wouldn’t ovulate until later so that might be the case here too?


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh - those are some really good signs for ov to happen soon but hopefully it holds off for a while longer so the egg is mature enough. Keep testing regularly around the same time. I had so many high moments with opk’s being almost positive, cp high and soft and ewcm then it just turned to nothing.

Afm - omg! Ov was soooooo painful this cycle! (TMI) I had sharp pains in my bum that was crippling then aching on my left side. Then the next night after I ov’d the pain was back but on my right side and was so extreme I felt like I was in labour again. I haven’t had ov pain like that in years and it was crippling I forced myself to sleep to get through the pain. Ov has definitely happened and was very strong and I’m still tender in my cervix


----------



## Tesh23

Tay that is amazing! Sounds like a super ovulation wow! I really really hope this is your cycle :flower:

Afm I started bleeding (light bleed but fresh blood and tiny clot) again this evening! That’s never happened to me before I’ve never had af for so long. It stopped by day cd4 and I had spotting cd5 & 6 and now evening of cd7 I’m bleeding again?? I’m really hoping I didn’t mess up my cycle again....


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh- I think this happened my first cycle taking soy too! It’s a bit hazy in my memory now but I can remember AF started for a few days, stopped and started again. Maybe this soy is stronger and working?


----------



## Tesh23

No more fresh blood this morning but I am still spotting. 

Sweden how long did your bleeding last or when did it stop?


----------



## Anababe

Tesh just looking back on my soy cycle chart and similar happened to me I had EWCM on CD6 and remember the opks getting stronger early on pretty much straight after AF had finished, but they never got quite positive and then at 13&14dpo they were very strong positives so I think the soy can just affect the opks a bit early on.

Here's my opks from that cycle you can see it started to look near positive on CD8 then got lighter again and the second picture are my actual positives on CD13 and 14.

I'd keep testing fingers crossed Ov holds off a bit yet so you have a nice strong egg!


----------



## wantingagirl

Sweden as in the 9th of October? That’s super exciting! 

Tesh oh hope you stop bleeding soon. 

I bought grapefruit juice just to see if it will give me some kind of ewcm rather than buying conceive plus this month it’s so expensive. I only have 5 opks so I’ll need to be super careful ugh haven’t done well with temping so far with my kids!!! 

Tay that sounds like such a powerful ovulation did you use soya?


----------



## wantingagirl

swedengirl said:


> Ahh sorry AF arrived Tesh! What evil lines on those ICs! I really thought that was the start of a BFP!
> Sounds like a great soy plan! Fx this works wonders this month!
> 
> How is testing going wantingagirl?

Thanks hun.... I got so annoyed with them two Evaps on ics within the time limit this is why I hate them. So I’m on cd 6 now. Do you guys have any experience on progesterone? 

I also wonder if soya May work for me even if my cycles are normal length? Fix my spotting?

Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Forgot to actually say Tesh and anyone else how much pink grapefruit juice and from when to when?


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh - the only time I had bleeding again was my first cycle off BC so I thought it was normal for that. I haven’t noticed much of a difference having soy or not and my spotting after AF. Hopefully nothing has changed in your cycle. How are your opk’s looking?

Wantingagirl - Yeah I went all out with the soy this cycle and did 200 for all 5 days (cd3-7). I ended up ovulating very late this cycle but it was insanely strong Ov.

Afm - I’m 4dpo and having such high hopes for this cycle but I’m worried for the disappointment of a bfn. I said in the beginning I would love to have a June baby (this cycle would make due date in June 2020) and the strong O is making me have such high hopes. This tww is going to be so long and hard


----------



## Tesh23

Ana thanks for sharing :flower: it looks like the same thing is happening to me as my opk today is slightly lighter than yesterday’s.

Above one is today’s cd8 3pm

Shona I would take 250ml per day (sometimes split 125ml in the morning and 125ml in the evening) for about a week leading up to Ov.

Tay I have a really good feeling for you this cycle!


----------



## Tesh23

No more bleeding today just brown/tan spotting so hoping af is almost over now.


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh23 said:


> Ana thanks for sharing :flower: it looks like the same thing is happening to me as my opk today is slightly lighter than yesterday’s.
> 
> Above one is today’s cd8 3pm
> 
> Shona I would take 250ml per day (sometimes split 125ml in the morning and 125ml in the evening) for about a week leading up to Ov.
> 
> Tay I have a really good feeling for you this cycle!
> 
> View attachment 1069864
> View attachment 1069866

Thanks hun so about 8oz? Nearly a full baby bottle. I drank that in one sitting is that good or bad? And any reason for not starting cd1? Xx


----------



## Tesh23

Yes that sounds about right for the GF juice! I’m really not sure hey... that’s just what I managed to gather off the internet about taking it a week leading up to Ov. I think it’s because it supposed to increase ewcm? Which is needed around Ov time.


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh23 said:


> Yes that sounds about right for the GF juice! I’m really not sure hey... that’s just what I managed to gather off the internet about taking it a week leading up to Ov. I think it’s because it supposed to increase ewcm? Which is needed around Ov time.

So how come you split it is it better doing that? And I just meant how come you don’t start from cd1. 

It’s so bitter lol but not too bad xx


----------



## Tesh23

I’m not sure if is better with regard to it’s effect, but it was better for me to chug it in smaller glasses twice a day than 1 big glass lol.

I have no idea why you don’t start it from cd1. I just went with what I read


----------



## wantingagirl

Tesh23 said:


> I’m not sure if is better with regard to it’s effect, but it was better for me to chug it in smaller glasses twice a day than 1 big glass lol.
> 
> I have no idea why you don’t start it from cd1. I just went with what I read

Ok I’ll have a read online, damn I’ve had 1 full glass twice in a row now see what happens. I’ll prob go back to conceive plus next month just wanted to see what this does xx


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh how are your opk’s looking?


----------



## Tesh23

Cd11 today... opks were light these past couple days until this morning which was slightly darker then these are my 1pm and 4pm tests... positive or almost almost? The clear blue digi came back negative for the same 1pm (same urine). 

Does anyone think the 4pm test is just a tadddd darker? I’m going to test again in about 3-4 hours... could I get my surge at night?


----------



## Tesh23

Sweden how did your scan go?? So excited to hear!!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I think the 4 o clock one is darker! I always tested every time I peed- even FMU when my OPKs looked liked this, in case I surged at night! 

I’d say you will get a positive in the next 24 hours!

My scan went perfectly. No signs of any genetic problems and heart rate looked great! Here is a picture of our little one- any guesses on gender?


----------



## Tesh23

Oh my heart... look at that precious little head! I love looking at scans and gender guessing. My guess would be Girl! I grew up with two sisters and it was amazing. 

So glad to hear everything is on track and there aren’t any issues with baba :flower:

I did a test tonight and it seems darker. Positive?! Just not completely sure.., I dipped my last clear blue and it read negative so probably not positive yet.

I really hope this egg is good and strong as this is officially the latest I would ever detect my surge so the soy has def done something this cycle I just hope it’s enough! Have had twinges in ovaries off and on these last two days and for the first few days of my cycle. 

We are going to start bd tonight in any case just in case I surge overnight, and then again tomorrow and check for temp rise


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry forgot to attach


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks Tesh! I also think girl too! 

I’d definitely be calling that positive if it was me! If my ICs looked like that I’d normally get a positive on the CB so that’s strange you are not, but it can’t be far off!!


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh - I wouldn’t say positive yet but definitely getting there! All my opk’s that looked positive to me I backed up with my cb digi’s and they were negative so I trusted the digi. Get to bding anyway because it looks like Ov is right around the corner!

Sweden - so precious! I’m terrible with guessing genders but I’ll say girl just because I do love having my 2 girls.

Afm - I have convinced myself I’m pregnant but only being 9dpo today my tests are still sooooooo faint. I haven’t told anyone yet but in my head I just feel it


----------



## Tesh23

Tay I think you should keep testing to see if the line gets darker, but as you said by 12dpo you should know if it is or isn’t. 

Have everything crossed for you this cycle! Your chart also looks really good! 

My mornings test...


----------



## swedengirl

I think you would have got a positive from the clearblue with that one Tesh! If you have enough I’d keep testing and hopefully test out your surge so you are sure!

Get BDing!

Do you have any test pics Tay?


----------



## Tesh23

Omg yay!!! I’m def saying that’s positive now!! Cd13 9:15am test.

I’ve NEVER got a proper positve line let alone a line darker than the control woo hoo! Pleeaaase let this be a good sign.

We didn’t manage to bd last night as we were so exhausted and passed out. I’m gonna jump on dh this afternoon when he gets back, or should I wait until tonight?

I’m pretty sure I picked up the beginning of my surge now so that should give me a bit more time?


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh that is definitely positive! Yay!!! I never get overly dark lines too but mine was extremely dark this cycle too and lasted 3 days before I Ov’d. The more bd the better so jump his bones whenever you get the chance


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Tay! Seems darker this afternoon at 12:30pm


----------



## swedengirl

Wow no denying that positive!!!


----------



## Tesh23

I didn’t think it was possible but it’s even darker at 4:30pm! Looks almost black woo hoo!!!


----------



## swedengirl

OMG!!!! Fx it’s a sign of strong ovulation!!


----------



## Tesh23

My opk is still positive this morning... test line is still darker than the control but slightly... I’m in tears though because we didn’t Bebe last night cos dh is an idiot. And I had a significant temp rise today.

So much for trying everything just to have it ruined by him


----------



## swedengirl

Oh Tesh I’m sorry!!! It sucks when this happens. We had a cycle where this happened too and I was so annoyed with OH. If he is playing ball today maybe try today just in case!


----------



## Tesh23

He came to ask me this morning if we should try, but I am still so upset I just can’t be intimate with him right now.

What a great cycle... this sucks so bad and I’m sooooo angry at him!


----------



## Tesh23

Managed to bd at 3pm but it was so forced and didn’t feel right. My cervix didn’t even feel opened although I did have quite a bit of watery ewcm today. Not creamy yet... 

Is it possible I haven’t ovulated yet? But the temp rise is really throwing me. I seriously hope my temp is lower tomorrow.... I haven’t had any ovulation pain. Just those slight twinges in ovaries on and off yesterday. And maybe just slightly crampy today... 

My ovulation test this afternoon is still positive but the lines are exactly the same colour now...

Really have no hope for this cycle... feeling really down...


----------



## swedengirl

It’s hard to say until tomorrows temp! Is there another reason it can be higher today? Slept badly/feeling sick? 

I’m sorry you’re feeling down Tesh. TTC is so emotionally draining and also puts so much pressure on relationships. I’m hope you’re feeling a little better this evening!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden I’m feeling much better today but still not too confident about our chances.

My temp was low today so yay. I discarded the temp from yesterday because I don’t think it’s accurate. Ds was stuck to me like glue the entire night so it could be because of his body heat or sleeping uncomfortably

I don’t have any more opks with me so can’t test if my test is still positive but I def surged quite strongly over the last 2 days. I think O day may be today? What do you think?

We managed to get another round of bd in this morning around 9 so hoping it’s enough.

If we can we will try this evening or early tomorrow. I’ve had a bit of ovary pain and slight cramping from yesterday. So haven’t really felt ovulation as yet. Really hoping t happens today. All my signs point to ovulation not happening yet so I’m pretty sure it hasn’t happened yet.

With my ds I got two days of positives as well and ovulated the day after the last positve test so fingers crossed.


----------



## Tesh23

Tay how are you getting along? Any updates?


----------



## swedengirl

Yay to temp bring down! Im guessing youll Ov today based on your OPKs so if that’s the case you’ve covered the 2 best days, day before and day of Ov! Fx for temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## Tesh23

Aah I hope so... hope I do actually ovulate lol

This would be the latest I have ovulated in 11 cycles trying... 

I think if I don’t get my bfp after my 12th cycle I’m going to go see my doc to check if everything is fine...


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh - sorry it’s been a hard emotional time with oh and ttc makes it just unromantic and crappy. Hopefully you have now ov’d and you got a couple bd sessions in. I hope this is your month and you get your bfp before 12 months. I have been there and it really sucks and makes you give up hope. FX’d it does work out :dust:

Afm - I tested like crazy 8/9dpo seeing vvvvfl then I tested 11dpo and test was inconclusive with horizontal lines through it then after 20mins blank. I have given up! I’m 12dpo today and all I have are painful boobs which I haven’t had them this bad since I was pregnant with #2. I’m honestly on the fence and don’t believe I’m pregnant but I ran out of tests and I’m waiting it out until AF


----------



## TayBabes92

My tests from 8/9dpo :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Tesh23

I see the line on all of them esp the Frer. Your temps are also looking great! 

I really hope this is it for you! When is your af due. If it’s around the corner I think waiting it out would be a great idea before testing again. 

Afm I’ve ovualted yay!! Had a big temp rise this morning and even if I keep my high temp from the day before Ov it still gives me Ovulation on cd15 with two more high temps.

I felt a pinching in my right ovary last night around 6pm and then later on my left side. Im still a bit crampy (almost contraction like but very mild). I seriously thought I was completely out this cycle but happy im in With a slight chance now.


----------



## Tesh23

When should I start my b6? Should I start it...?


----------



## swedengirl

Tay I see it on the FRER! Fx!

Yay Tesh you are definitely in with a really good shot! And yes take the b6 now!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden will start it today :flower:

I have gots loads of ewcm this morning , like a crazy amount. More than all these days leading up to Ov! I hope we didn’t bd at the wrong time :doh: I think it may be too late now to bd


----------



## TayBabes92

Thank you Sweden xx

Tesh - That is awesome news! It can’t hurt to bd again but normally once you have already had a temp rise it is too late. It’s honestly better to get in a day or two before Ov just so the soldiers are there ready and waiting for the egg. I watched this video on YouTube called “The Great Sperm Race” (or something along those lines lol) and it showed it took 18 hours for the sperm to actually get to the egg. It was very interesting and funny to watch but I learnt heaps. Sometimes the ewcm can actually be from bd which normally always happens to me the next day after bding.

Afm - I honestly have no clue if they were evaps or the start to a bfp but then have become nothing. I keep telling myself it’s probably just another chemical pregnancy or from progesterone because I feel like I don’t have my same symptoms as strong anymore.


----------



## TayBabes92

Lots of cramping this afternoon and it’s semi painful :(


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry AF came Tay :( :hugs: 

I really thought this would be your month. What cycle ttc are you on now

I’m planning on doing one more cycle after this one ends before going to my doc to check if everything is in order


----------



## TayBabes92

Thanks Tesh xx

Just starting cycle 7 but if I had a regular 28 day cycle it would be cycle 9 :neutral: it’s sucks having long cycles it makes it feel like forever. I’m going to my GP on Monday to get a referral to the obgyn


----------



## TayBabes92

Just starting my 4th cycle of taking soy and it will probably be my last time using it for a while. I’m doing 150,150,150,200,200 from day 4-8 (I forgot yesterday lol) then I’m completely out of soy pills. This AF has been long and painful! Normally I only have cramping the first day but 4 days of painful cramps and bleeding is worse than usual normally I’m spotting by now and it’s almost gone. I just started a new medication called Femme Balance that has licorise, peony, B6 and myo-inositol that I heard is meant to help with my pcos.

Tesh how are you feeling during the tww?


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry to hear your AF has been a bit awful Tay. I have also read really good things about myo-inositol for PCOS! Some ladies swear by it so really hope it helps you. 

I notice when my estrogen is very dominant in my lp my af is usually awful with heavy clots. But my cycle has been a bit more balanced recently. I have proper creamy cm this cycle and a had a whole lot of it this morning. My boobs also started to feel very slightly tender on the sides from 2dpo which is quite early for me, but I’m putting it down to good progesterone this tww. Other than my right side hurting from 3dpo off and on and a few pinching feelings, nothing really to report. 

The way I feel is, it either is or isn’t. I’m starting exams on Wednesday so will be busy with studying so not too much time to think about the tww, but I will prob test on Monday - 8dpo and take it from there. I still have half a box of cheapies left so might as well. And until I see something proper, I’m not going to second guess lines. By 11dpo if there’s nothing then that’s it no more testing. 

I also did 4 straight cycles of soy before giving it a break as it was giving me heavy AFs with large clots.


----------



## Tesh23

7dpo and temp dip and ewcm so af will be here in 5 days. 

Doubt I’m even going to waste my time testing this cycle. Next Monday will be cycle 12 for me. I’ve decided to give it until the end of the year before seeing my doc in January. I would have been through 14 cycles by then so I think more than enough to warrant a doctors visit.

Tay how you getting on?


----------



## TayBabes92

I think 14 cycles is definitely enough if you don’t get your bfp before then. It can’t hurt getting things checked and even with OH if you come back all clear. I’m only onto cycle 7 and I’m nervous they won’t do anything for me when I see my doctor tomorrow. I’m really hoping your temp dip is implantation but I know the ewcm is a giveaway. I’ll still keep hoping and praying for you Tesh you’re not out of the running yet :dust:

Afm - af has finally slowed down to spotting but I’m still slightly cramping throughout the day. As awful as AF has been this time I haven’t had much clotting at all. Past cycles were quite light but lots of clots I’m not sure if it’s gettinf better or worse. Off to the doctors tomorrow hoping for a miracle


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Tay

I hope you doc visit goes well tomorrow pls update once you’ve been.

Do you thinks it’s the soy? That has caused less clots but a longer af? I swear the same things happened to me - I always have short periods 3-4 days max. But feels like I have my whole period on day 2-3 lol. But these last two cycles it’s dragged on with lots of spotting days after. 

I honestly don’t know whether that’s a good thing or not but I have been ovulating on cd14ish which is ideal I guess


----------



## TayBabes92

I honestly have no clue if it’s the soy or just my body regulating itself finally after having my IUD for 2 years. I just started temping again since af seems to finally have stopped and I want to take vaginal temps now. I am having a terrible time with taking oral temps from this constant allergy cold that causes me to snore.

Doctors went good. I got my bloods taken to test all my hormones and I’m getting a pelvic ultrasound done to check my cysts. She is going to refer me to the obgyn once we get all the results back and make a plan. My biggest shock was my weight! I have gained 8kg/13lbs since beginning ttc in March :( this is the heaviest I have ever been in my life and I’m horrified


----------



## Tesh23

I hope you get answers from your test results Tay

I have also put on about 5kgs since ttc! 

Well I’m on my second temp dip below my cover line today. My boobs are soooo horribly sore today and I’ve had a hard bloated lower tummy with lots of pressure for about two hours. Could be because I hadn’t eaten anything. Feels a bit better now. Still feel sooo bloated though ugh!

I think I’m going to hold off testing if I can and just wait until af which should be here latest Saturday. I hate the tww


----------



## swedengirl

How is the TWW going Tesh?


----------



## Tesh23

AF arrived perfectly on time today. 

No pre-af spotting this cycle so I guess that’s good! Onto cycle 12. Just going to ride it out this cycle and not do anything unusual. We’re moving house on 1 December so will be busy preparing for that so it will be a good distraction 

Tay any results back yet?


----------



## swedengirl

Ah Tesh I’m sorry! A normal cycle sounds like a good plan! Oh that exciting your moving! You feeling prepared to move?


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Sweden! Just wrote my last exam today so relatively stress free until Inet results lol

We are sort of prepared for the move but will take this next month to start boxing stuff and making lists etc. We are all really excited to move as we’re moving back to Umhlanga, and will practically be right on the beach. Keron is starting preschool in January so lots to look forward to.


----------



## swedengirl

Congrats on the last exam! And Oh my gosh! I’m so jealous Umhlanga is beautiful. How nice to be on such a gorgeous beach! 

What an exciting few months you have?! Maybe the distraction from TTC will help as you won’t be stressing about TTC too much as you’ll be focusing on other things?! Fx it’s the case!


----------



## TayBabes92

Sorry for the disappearance but I have been checking back all the time. I have been suffering badly with my anxiety and panic disorder. Kind of had a major meltdown after my doctors appointment and I’m now full of anxiety which has made me not want to try for no.3 right now. I’m doing heaps better though and I’m waiting to here back about my psychologist appointment. My dd1 is also very sick with gastro and dd2 is getting the flu so it’s been a bit crazy.

Update on my blood results - AMH was perfect, insulin perfect, thyroid perfect, testosterone in normal range, progesterone and LH showed I was ovulating but my folate is low. See said I have no indications of pcos being an issue but we have to wait for my ultrasound which isn’t until the 18th Nov. We will make a plan after I get my ultrasound done but it’s looking good on my end and maybe it’s hubby’s swimmers :shrug:

I was feeling some light cramps and pulls today so I tested and my opk came back very positive. Not sure if we will try this month just with everything going on.


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Sweden it really has been a great distraction. I’ve only just started testing today which is cd12 lol and think I got my positive opk today (top is smu and bottom is tmu) will test again tomorrow as only have 3 tests left.

Started bd today and will bd every day from now until confirmed Ov. This is my 12th cycle trying. My birthday is on the 23rd so would be great to get some good birthday news, but if not I get to drink! lol 

Tay I’m so sorry to hear you’ve been having a rough time... I hope you’re feeling better? It’s great that all your tests came back fine yay. Did you end up trying this cycle?


----------



## Tesh23

Got my peak today cd13


----------



## swedengirl

Yay to peak Tesh!!! Fix for the best birthday present this month!!

Tay hope you’re doing better!


----------



## Tesh23

Temp rise today, so officially 1dpo and in the tww. 

Feeling pretty covered this cycle, excited to see if we have succeeded but not really putting hope into it anymore as what will be will be


----------



## swedengirl

Wow you’re super covered this cycle Tesh!!!!! Fx for that birthday BFP. I really hope it’s your cycle. 
Do you have a testing plan?


----------



## Tesh23

I’m going to try not to test but if I do earliest I would is 8dpo. 

Have a busy week ahead with work and preparing for the move so lots to keep me occupied. 

I would love a birthday bfp but if not, I get to drink and celebrate and have fun so either way I think this is going to be a good cycle. 

How are you feeling Sweden? You’re in the second tri now right? Will you be going for anymore scans?


----------



## swedengirl

I guess that’s a good cycle- great news if a BFP but birthday drinks if not! Hopefully being busy will help you hold off on testing so no annoying guess shadow lines!

I’m doing good. Definitely find this pregnancy physically harder on my body, but feeling best I’ve felt so far. I’m 17 weeks today and will have an ultrasound in my 19th week. We will also have regular growth scans in the 3rd trimester as DD was born so little. We have pretty much decided we will find out gender at the next scan too, so not long until we know!


----------



## Tesh23

17 weeks!!! Omg... how exciting! How has time gone by so quickly?? Yay I’m sooooo excited to know what gender you are having. I’m going to be team pink on my guess!

Really glad you’re feeling better though :flower: 

Can you feel movement as yet?


----------



## swedengirl

I know it’s gone so fast!

Yes I’ve felt movement for a few weeks but it’s been inconsistent and more rolls. This week I have had regular pops and kicks!

I was also strongly team pink and in some ways I still am but when I talk to DD about baby I always say he and slowly my gut feeling is shifting boy!


----------



## Anababe

Good luck this cycle tesh, your def well covered, fingers crossed for a birthday BFP!

Wow Sweden 17 weeks! That's flown by, then again I cant believe I'm going to have a baby in 8 weeks! I'm 32 weeks tomorrow and it's gone by so quick, bet these last few weeks slow down though now, starting to feel uncomfortable and baby is so active now! look forward to finding out the results of your gender scan!


----------



## swedengirl

Wow Anababe!! Not long now! Can’t believe how quickly it’s gone!


----------



## TayBabes92

Sorry I haven’t been responding but I have been keeping updated. It’s taken me so long to feel better again and excepting of my anxiety problems. For the most part I’m feeling heaps better and more like myself.

Tesh - I see you’re 9dpo and started testing! Hopefully those faint lines turn into something magical. What symptoms have you been having?

Sweden - Wow time has really flown by I can’t believe you’re almost halfway! Did you say if you were finding out the gender?

Ana - that’s so exciting you’re almost at the end. Is it going to be summer or winter where you are for these last couple months? I had a summer baby and a spring baby but that summer time heat and being the size of a whale sucks lol!

afm - We (more like me) decided we would continue trying this cycle or it just worked out that way. I’m 12dpo but it’s late at night here so not far off 13dpo and I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning. I decided not to test unless I saw something on the ultrasound or I miss my period. The ultrasound is for my infertility investigation and it just worked out to be so close to AF. I’m feeling very hopeful but at the same time I really don’t think I’m pregnant. Symptoms only started at 8dpo with tender breasts, gassy, bloated, light cramping and twinges. I haven’t really had any other symptoms before 8dpo but just the normal from Ov except bloating didn’t happen like it normally does after Ov.


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh your temp is on the rise!! That looks so promising!

AF got me 2 days early again :(


----------



## swedengirl

Sorry AF got you Tay! Hugs!

Tesh how’s it going? Have to agree with Tay that your chart looks good!


----------



## Anababe

Sorry AF got you Tay :-(

Tesh temps looking really good, keep checking in for updates, hope everything is going ok x


----------



## Tesh23

Hey ladies... sorry I’ve been mia. I’ve been so stressed with all that’s going on.

Ana I cannot believe you are soooo close!! Where has time gone my gosh... Sweden have you had your gender scan yet?

Tay I’m so so sorry AF got you... are you trying again this next cycle?

I was pretty sure AF would be here yesterday as I felt a bit crampy and had a beige discharge from 12dpo. I’ve attached a pic (not my own) of what it looked like. My brown spotting before AF usually has a bit of bits in it but this was just beige all round. Well I’m now 14dpo and the discharge cm has gone back to clear? I’m really not sure what’s happening as usually the brown turns into AF and I am bang on schedule with AF usually. Maybe it’s the stress delaying everything?

I was really hoping she would show up yesterday as my birthday is tomorrow and I don’t want to suffering with cramps :(

I know I should probably do a test but I don’t have any left so will wait for dh to get one for me later today.

I really don’t want to get my hopes up because just as I post this AF will probably show up lol.

The last I tested was the morning Of 10dpo and it was a definite bfn.


----------



## Tesh23

14dpo in shock. Don’t have too much time to post 

BFP 12th cycle ttc no.2


----------



## Anababe

Oh my god Tesh!!! Wow, so so happy for you, I know i dont post here often these days but I check every single day and I'm always so sad for you every cycle, it's been a long journey. Your chart looked fab this month and ive been constantly checking for updates but you have been so quiet last few days, I really hoped this would be it for you!

Massive congratulations you so deserve this BFP!


----------



## swedengirl

Oh my gosh Tesh!!!!!!! Im sooooo Happy!!! Yayyyy this is the best news!! Lovely line!


----------



## TayBabes92

Tesh!!! I just knew it! I have been stalking your chart for updates everyday and I just knew you would get your BFP! Congratulations :happydance:I literally was reading about the spotting and AF being late just thinking you must be crazy in denial because you are definitely pregnant! Yayyyyy

Afm we are definitely trying again and I’m going to get more serious into TTC again since I got the all clear from my GP that I’m healthy and should definitely be fertile. She said there are no signs of PCOS anymore at all from my blood work and ultrasound of my ovaries. Hubby doesn’t have the best sperm either so I’m going to find out what are best supplements for him to take


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks ladies :flower:

I honestly didn’t even pay too much attention this cycle as we are busy moving house and work has been so crazy and so many things all happening.

I thought AF was on the way as I had slight cramping and started having beige discharge on 12 and 13dpo and then 14dpo clear watery cm. I also had gushes of watery cm closer to AF due date. With my ds I had creamy all the way so it just shows every pregnancy your body can do different things! My breasts started getting sore around 8dpo and are still sore but sort of off and on. The only really noticeable thing this cycle was extreme pain in my right ovary for about 8hours straight - I thought my ovary had ruptured lol. 

And on 13 and 14dpo extreme hunger in the morning and insatiable hunger at night. Also felt extremely sleepy and tired like that couldn’t keep my eyes open. I still feel like that now. My symptoms this tww have been completely different to my symptoms with dh which is so crazy. 

Tomorrow is my birthday and I am on top of the moon getting my birthday bfp! 

Did another two tests (25miu) lines came up really strong within seconds. Will try and get bloods done tomorrow as well as a digi! 

Thank you ladies for all the support this ttc journey, I am really have up this cycle and only really ended up testing as I’m now two days late. Thank you that even after your bfps you stuck by me until it happened for me, it has been incredible sharing this with all of you!

Tay I really was in denial because I refused to get my hopes up. When my cm changed back to clear I told dh and he bought some tests but we had to rush out to the new house and I didn’t get to take it. I mistakenly had a cider today and after thought crap... while out at the mall I popped into the drugstore and bought a test and did it in the mall bathroom! Lol. I was in such shock in that stall I literally said omg our loud lol these ladies in there must have been wondering what happened! I wanted to wait to tell dh at my birthday supper tomorrow but I couldn’t do that to him a second time. I did tell him it was negative but not before buying a pair of booties at the store. When my ds was on a roundabout I stuffed the booties into his back jeans pocket. So he pulled it out asking what’s that? I just said it’s when one becomes two and three becomes four. He was in tears! Poor guy. He couldn’t believe it as I had told him it was negative earlier. He just grabbed me, hugged me, kissed me and said thank you and that he knew it. Men! Lol


----------



## swedengirl

Happiest of birthdays Tesh!!!! Im sooo Happy you cant drink to celebrate!

Similarly to Tay I also had this feeling would be your month, and kept popping in to check your chart! You timing was awesome and I thought with the move taking your mind off the TWW maybe it would be the month!

With DD clear watery CM was the sign for me. This time I was more dry- so it does show it is different every time!


----------



## swedengirl

Wanted to update to say I’m having a little girl!!


----------



## Tesh23

Yay Sweden!!!! I knew it!!! Congrats hun.

And thank you for the birthday wishes :flower:


----------



## swedengirl

How you feeling Tesh?


----------



## Tesh23

I’m feeling a bit stressed as I’ve been spotting for about 3 days now. No clots or blood but it is pinky brown and sometimes slightly on the reddish side. It’s off and on and my boobs are feeling less sore. No cramping and temps are still high. Went to the doc today and he said everything looks normal for being so early but just to monitor it for now.

I never ever had spotting with ds so this is super stressful. I know my sister had bleeds throughout her pregnancy so maybe each pregnancy is different


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I understand that must be stressful! But I can’t count the number of times I’ve seen spotting worries on here, that turns out to be nothing to worry about and go on to have healthy bubbas!


----------



## swedengirl

Tesh! Hows it going? Hope you are getting settled in your new home and all is going OK!


----------



## Tesh23

Hi Sweden...

It’s been one giant roller coaster for me...

Got admitted last Thursday due to a small bleed. No more bleeding since Saturday got discharged. Mum doctor suspects ectopic as he couldn’t see anything in the uterus at 5+4 yesterday.

I had pain on my right side last night so I’m admitted again. Yesterday’s hcg count was about 8500 and has been more than doubling. Waiting for today’s count.

No more pain since this morning all they gave me was 1000mg of paracetamol. And fluids. My doctor wants to try and wait until tomorrow to rescan and check if there’s anything in the uterus. If not he will locate the pregnancy (in the tube I’m guessing) and remove it with a laser.

Still praying for a miracle and that it’s just a shy baby.... but what will be will be.

Good points I’m guessing is that the hcg is more than doubling. My progesterone is great. No pain except the discomfort this morning and no bleeding. 

I hope all is well with you :flower:


----------



## swedengirl

Oh Tesh! I am sorry. What a crazy rollercoaster. Lets keep fingers crossed it is just a shy little one as you say. I hope you get answers soon! Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Tesh23

Not good news I’m afraid... they located baby in my right tube today at 5+6. Healthy heartbeat. 

I go in for removal tomorrow morning at 7am. Please pray for me that I’m able to save the tube...


----------



## swedengirl

Oh Tesh. I’m so so sorry. What a shock this must be. I hope you can take some time to process this and you take care of yourself. Fx they can save the tube! Thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Tesh23

Thank you for your prayers and well wishes... it means more than you know

Op was a success, still in a bit of pain but it will pass. Unfortunately I lost the right tube but it was for the best and I have made my peace with it. I am out of danger and my baby is in heaven and at peace.

I didn’t say goodbye to the baby... because it didn’t implant in my tube it implanted in my heart. And that’s one ectopic that will never and can never be removed. 

Hugs to you all and I truly wish you all of the best for your pregnancies and ttc journeys ahead. Stay blessed xx


----------



## swedengirl

Wow Tesh I’m completely in awe of your strength. But you are totally right about this little one being implanted in your heart. What a heartbreaking end though and I hope you take the time to take care of yourself and process this loss. And when you’re ready to try again- I hope you get your rainbow baby soon! I’m here if you ever need to chat! Love and thoughts heading your direction :hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Thank you for all your messages Sweden it really has meant the world to me, and everything will be ok in time. My rainbow will come back to us when she is meant to (I thought it was a girl :) ) hugs xx


----------



## OhBoyOrGirl

Awe Tesh23, So sorry for all that your going through. I can't even imagine. I'm praying for you and hope soon you get your rainbow baby. I been stocking this forum awhile now just never replied. I check in every day to every other day to see how things are going. I definitely couldn't read and leave.. I'm keeping you in my prayers hun. :hugs2::hug::hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Tesh I'm so sorry for what you have gone through. Your so strong for how you have dealt with it all. Have everything crossed you get your rainbow bfp as soon as your ready to try again.xx


----------



## TayBabes92

Oh Tesh I am absolutely heartbroken for you :( I hope you are doing ok and I’m sending you lots of hugs :hugs: We are all here for you when you are ready to try again xx


----------



## Tesh23

Hey ladies... it’s been a while.

How is everyone? Ana?? Have you had your little one? 

Sweden how are you getting on with the third tri? Not too much longer for you now how exciting!!

Taybabes the January testing thread is so long I haven’t managed to get through all the posts. How are you getting on? Whereabouts are you in your cycle?


----------



## swedengirl

Hey Tesh!!

so good to hear from you! I wanted to write a couple of times but figured you would when you were ready! Hope you’re doing ok! Can see from your chart you gave it a try this month! Fx! How’s the new house?

I start the third trimester today. Can’t believe how quick this pregnancy is going. Finally starting to get things ready and feel prepared! But we are struggling with names. I think we will meet her and sense her name this time around!


----------



## Anababe

Hi!

Yes my little man arrived completely unexpected 2 weeks early on xmas eve!

I wanted to come announce here but the thread was quiet and I wasnt sure whether to post or not.

Caleb was born at 38+1 at 12:34am xmas eve, weighing 8lb4oz so quite big for two weeks early!

Hes doing amazing! I'm struggling with being so tired as hes cluster feeding alot at the moment but I'm slowly adjusting to life with 6 children!

Hope the third tri goes smoothly for you Sweden, not long now!


----------



## swedengirl

Congrats Anababe- he is Gorgeous!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone..... I couldn’t for the life of me remember which section this thread was in. Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. Tesh I hope your holding up ok, huge hugs 

anababe congrats he’s gorgeous xx


----------

